# [CLOSED]***Lucky LTTTC Testers***



## LillyTame

I really enjoyed hosting this thread my 1st year TTC, then my 2nd year was kind of rough so I closed the thread. But I'm hoping to regain that hope and optimism of year 1 as I go into year 3. 

Because it can be hard for us LTTTCers (trying _more_ than *12months*) to be hit with new BFPs from people not trying as long, I want to keep this thread for us...LTTTCers :flower: The ladies from the alumni list at the bottom are welcome back as well if you are trying for #2 or just want to cheer us on! I'm sure we'll need all the positivity that we can get! :thumbup:

:dust:

Here are a couple handy-dandy links that I like:

Due Date Calculator

Sign and Symptom Spotting


Good luck, Ladies! Sending you all lots of Sticky Baby Bean Glitter

:dust::dust::dust:

*April*
:happydance:LillyTame 18th:bfp:

*July*
:happydance:fezzle 10th:bfp:

*October*
:happydance:Cowgirl07 31st:bfp:

*November*
:happydance:Kuawen 29th:bfp:



*ALUMNI*
Elsa50501:baby:Baby Isabelle 09/26/14 
Jett55 :baby: Baby Elisha 08/08/14
MomWife:baby: Baby Joshua 08/14
Buttercup84:baby: Baby Astrid 09/22/14 
Nicki123:baby: Baby Ethan 06/28/14
mrsswaffer:baby: Baby Piper 08/11/14
ladyluck8181:baby: Baby Harry 05/27/14 
MIZZYD:baby: Baby Jayla 05/08/14
AmberCali4nia:baby: Baby James 01/17/14
Mrs. JJ:baby: Baby Jameson 03/18/14
chulie:baby: Baby Rowan 03/14/14
lovelymiss:baby: Baby Leo 03/02/14
kksy9b:baby: Baby Charles 04/12/14
little moomin:baby:Baby Solomon 04/10/14



* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **​
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Mrs. JJ

You are so proactive! I don't even know when I'll be testing... Maybe the 5th?...


----------



## LillyTame

lol, thanks, hun! I'll add you to the 5th and we can change it later if you think it's another day.

I'm going to try to wait till AF is a day late before I test! I've never waited that long lol. But I used a lot of test last cycle, so I figured I'll try to wait next cycle...gonna be sooooo hard!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I have a feeling I'll be testing even earlier but because it's a holiday and that weekend is a wedding so I'll want to know so I can drinky drink! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, a holiday and a wedding...you are gonna have a looooong weekend :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So true!! And I have something going on every weekend that should involve much drinking that I can't partake in. :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: you are too funny! What about just one glass of wine a night? I heard that was ok.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I've heard that as well, but if you know me, you know that there's no such thing as only one glass for me! :haha::blush::dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

:haha:


----------



## LillyTame

So now that the witch is officially gone I can plan this next cycle! :thumbup:

Actually, I don't think I'll be doing much differently....softcups, preseed, hips up, BD every other day the week before OV and then everyday during the peak.

What about you Mrs. JJ?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sounds like a good plan Lil! I'm not sure yet, I know I'm gonna keep drinking my pre-conception tea everyday, twice a day and I'll probably start peeing on OPKs around CD 11 again, got my preseed ready to go and do the hip thing too. I need to increase water intake for sure and I'm thinking about trying some supplements from the book I'm reading... gotta try and find some time to read more though so we'll see.


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, I'm so bad with my water intake :dohh: I swear, some times that's all I want and others I want nothing to do with it lol


----------



## Rebe67cca

What about just one glass of wine a night? I heard that was ok.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Just one? I'm on 3rd or 4th... Or 5th right now :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Bump!:thumbup::coffee:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:Thank you GingerPanda for our awesome Graphic! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya!! Lovin it! We need to get our other July ladies in here.


----------



## countrygurl3

I'll join in :) Going to shoot for testing on July 5, gonna be hard to wait it out.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome countrygurl!!


----------



## LillyTame

countrygurl3 said:


> I'll join in :) Going to shoot for testing on July 5, gonna be hard to wait it out.

Yay, we have a new member :happydance:

Welcome to July Testers Countrygurl3!

How many DPO will you be?

(your pic reminds me of the baby announcement I want to do...3 pairs of flip flops in the sand)


----------



## chulie

Can I join you ladies?? Even though I'm on #2?? I'm due for AF on July 6th...I don't have a July home! Hahaha. Ill probably wait and test on the 6th. :)


----------



## LillyTame

:wave: Hi chulie! Welcome! :thumbup:

Sending you lots of sticky baby glitter for July! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Come on in Chulie!!! :howdy:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lilly and Mrs. JJ - you could have just invited me, knowing I'd come on over!

We all know I'm a POAS-oholic, so I'm sure I'll be testing from whatever happens to be 7 DPO onward. I usually pick an official test date, based on my LP, but this cycle should be over around July 4th weekend... will be with my friend with all that going on... so either July 4th (the day we leave) or July 7th (the day we return) will be my official test date. I'll leave it to you ladies to pick one for me :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh good, Clandie found her way. I'll post a link in the other thread to get our Superfecta over here.


----------



## mrsnorcal

Happy to join you, ladies!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hey mrsnorcal! What day will you be testing??


----------



## mrsnorcal

@Mrs. JJ: I am hoping for my :bfp: on July 1st :)


----------



## chulie

Heeey!! Clandestine is from another group I'm always in....HELLO!!!!

I have a wedding July 6th (same day AF is due) So i'll MOST likely test that morning...if i'm preggo...I can't drink..and if I'm not preggo..I don't know a better way to drown my sorrows then getting all glammed up and spending the day with my girlfriends dancing and drinking our butts off!!!!!! These are my buddies I've been friends with since kindergarten...so I always have a good time...and then I can cry on my way home and blame it on the booze!!!! hahahahaha...

oh and I should add I'm horribly easily swayed sooooo.....I might cave and test early...hahahaha..but if I'm not feeling anything..I may not until the 6th


----------



## mrsnorcal

chulie said:


> Heeey!! Clandestine is from another group I'm always in....HELLO!!!!
> 
> I have a wedding July 6th (same day AF is due) So i'll MOST likely test that morning...if i'm preggo...I can't drink..and if I'm not preggo..I don't know a better way to drown my sorrows then getting all glammed up and spending the day with my girlfriends dancing and drinking our butts off!!!!!! These are my buddies I've been friends with since kindergarten...so I always have a good time...and then I can cry on my way home and blame it on the booze!!!! hahahahaha...
> 
> oh and I should add I'm horribly easily swayed sooooo.....I might cave and test early...hahahaha..but if I'm not feeling anything..I may not until the 6th

@Chulie: You sound like my kind of gal! Hehe!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

chulie, most of these ladies have known me for a while! I should warn you that most of us are POAS addicts. Nearly half our friends got BFPs (like three separately, then three more in a week's time the following cycle)... the four of us who started cycles within a week's time are determined to be the SUPERFECTA OF BFPs (or at least that's what I'm calling us until further notice).


----------



## LillyTame

Ai yi yi! What a morning! I would log on but couldn't get caught up because things were just too busy at work!

Now that things are under control - Morning Ladies :wave: Well, probably evening or late afternoon for most of you :thumbup:



ClandestineTX said:


> Lilly and Mrs. JJ - you could have just invited me, knowing I'd come on over!

Clandestine, I don't like to be too in your face with my extra threads and definitely don't want people to feel obligated when they don't really want to join. My banner is enough advertisement :thumbup: But we are definitely glad you have joined us now! :hugs:



mrsnorcal said:


> Happy to join you, ladies!

Welcome to the July Testers thread!

Clandestine, I'm going to add you to the 7th and we can always change it:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, can you guys believe we are basically halfway done with June! :happydance: Meaning it's time for most of us to start getting busy (if you haven't already) :haha:

We are planning on trying to increase our number of BDs for this cycle :thumbup:

Anyone else doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## ClandestineTX

EOD, CD 6 to CD 26. Will likely break and throw in an extra attempt or two around OPK+ time, but trying to stay strong!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Other than what we're already doing... WAY more :sex:ing last time I didn't get started til I had a positive OPK which makes me think I missed a very fertile day or two. :dohh:


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies care if I join? Af got me today so I'm now on cycle 6 & will be testing July 12th... Good luck & lots of baby dust  

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

YAY JETT!!!!!! Glad you are joining us!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

hi Jett55 :wave: Thanks for joining us! :happydance:

Lots of luck and Baby glitter to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## chulie

Afternoon ladies!!! I know it's crazy. My BFF who knows I'm trying asked me when I ovulate next...I was like wow..already my week!! Crazy!hahaha. It's like the 2 weeks from o to af seem to drag like crazy but then from af to o just seems to sneak up!!! 

The difference for me this month is to bd every other day from now until the day before o and then the day before until we get to tired were gonna do it every day! I think I may have stopped a bit to early last month. So we shall see!?!? 

What about this weekend. What are you lovely ladies up to to keep you busy??


----------



## LillyTame

Now that's a good BFF, chulie :thumbup: lol But you know, for me...I think the 2 wks before OV are worse than the 2wks after! Because at least afterwards you can symptom spot and hope and wish but before that you KNOW nothing is going on lol

My OH has to work tomorrow, so I don't have any real plans for this weekend other than laundry. :sleep:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm trying to finish a draft of a paper for publication in a scientific journal... wanted it finished by today... but you all have seen me enough to know I haven't exactly been giving it my all... :)


----------



## chulie

@lillytame...she really is the best BFF I could ask for. She's pregnant with a little boy due in October...I'm so hoping to get pregnant soon so we can enjoy a little time off together!! 

@clandestine..hahahahaha!! So funny...I'm the worlds biggest procrastinator! Hence my love of BnB...it's the perfect distraction! Hahaha. 

Although I was super productive this morning. Packed away all dd old clothes and jackets she doesn't fit anymore. Clean the shoe closet and boxed up all our winter gear! Whew...feels so much less cluttered!!!

Today we have a fun day planned. I take a train into work every day and every day my daughter and hubby drop me off and pick me up. She gets SO excited to see the train coming so my DH and I are going to take her "into the city" on the train and meet my BFF and her hubby for dinner. It's hilarious because I take this stupid train every day and could care less....but taking HER on it...I'm way too excited for a train I take every day. Hahahahaha. Can't WAIT!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie: your daughter and the train is one of the reasons I really do want kids. As adults we take so much of the world for granted, it's just not exciting to us at all anymore - but for kids, something completely mundane to us is just mesmerizing to them. And I think I'd love to see the world through their eyes a bit.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Why does July seem sooooo far away? Plus I just realized with my testing date in early July and my birthday at the end of the month... this is my last chance to get a BFP before my 32nd. Fertility Frenemy is estimating the ovulation week after this one will be the week of my birthday - so would definitely be testing in August. FX, FX, FX for this cycle!


----------



## LillyTame

We don't have anything special in July....June would have been nice for OH's mom's B-day, to announce to her. But we missed that boat. August will be MY 33rd bday :dohh: So my last chance for my BFP before that. It would be nice to get my BFP for my bday though :cloud9:

With the bad SA results for OH this week, I'm not too hopeful for July, but I'm not giving up on it either! We will definitely still try. :thumbup:

Gonna go to the vitamin store today and see what I can find to beef up the old :spermy: for August.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Things to try, specifically to improve motility:

Carnitine: https://fine-modus.com/wp-content/u...enozoospermic-men-with-normal-sperm-PHGPx.pdf
Selenium: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1464-410x.1998.00683.x/full
Vitamin E: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/j.1939-4640.1996.tb01830.x/pdf
Maca: https://www.bisac.com.pe/informacion/maca/tema19.pdf

So says the medical literature, at least - those studies all show improvement specifically for motility. Keeping my FX for an intact SUPERFECTA.


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks Clandestine! We did our research a couple days ago, so I'm just getting back from the store :thumbup: Got all those ingredients plus Horny Goat Weed, l-Arginine, CoQ10, Vit C & D, to name a few....basically FertilityBlend for him and her :bodyb: plus libido boosters for him and her as well :sex:. I'm actually looking forward to September now :dohh: lol I've just heard a lot of good reviews...most women get their BFPs after 2-3cycles. We'll see! If there is one thing I'm learning from TTC it's patience! :coffee:


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, I still have NO patience. And it's horribly ironic, because I'm still not sure how much we really want a baby in our day-to-day lives. Maybe it's psychosomatic sabotage on my part?


----------



## LillyTame

That's interesting because just today as I was running around from store to store and to the PO box, I thought to myself....no more quick "I'll just run in" if we have a baby...I'll have to go through the whole process of taking baby in and out for something as quick as checking the mail...what if I wake baby up :wacko: Oh well, guess I'll be making OH do all the errands! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think I'm going to end up one of those mamma's that wears their kid everywhere. Even while sitting at the computer working at home, if necessary. Seems to have worked out just fine for most of the rest of the planet! It's still so weird to think about, because in my head - I'm still the same me I was at 15 and am still not 100% sure I'm cut out for parenting.


----------



## LillyTame

I think I'm going to baby wear too, but can't do that in the car! So the transition from car to carrier repeatedly I'm sure will make baby cranky.

Uh oh...you sound so doubtful, Clandestine. Is anyone ever 100% ready and perfect parents? There may be some people out there that claim to be, but I don't think so! :haha: Being that you are trying for your baby, I think you will probably be better than most that just "accidentally" get pregnant and a better parent than you think! :thumbup: Definitely well informed, miss smarty-pants :haha:


----------



## chulie

Oh ladies.... This conversation was me a few years ago. It's amazing how well you adapt. I am the "errand" queen! I pop out here and there non stop. My dh and I also love going out and traveling. I was so worried that having a baby meant "sacrificing" all that...but it would be worth it right? I gotta say. Maybe the first or so...yeah it's an adjustment and your sleep deprived and whatnot. But my dd is 2 and I gotta say....yeah we have the occasional moment where my dh ends up walking out of a store with dd screaming...but for the MOST part. Kids aren't that much of a sacrifice. Maybe it's because I'm a busy person but my daughter adjusts to any situation so well! Like last night...we took the train, went downtown and met my friend and her hubby for dinner. We were out until like 10:30 at dinner and my dd was AMAZING! We don't do that very often. I'm actually pretty strict about bed times. But she's so versatile. She'll pop out to the store with me and even helps carry stuff. I love running errands with her. She's great company!!! Maybe it's because she's a girl but I feel like I have a built in best friend anywhere I go! 

I totally get your fears and they really are ok to have....but as someone who thought that way...let me assure you. Yes there are bad days or maybe a bad week...but for the most part kids really are awesome and I really don't understand sometimes when I hear parents talk about their kids I think..maybe their just having a bad day because even at her worst when I want to freak...it's just a moment and it passes so quickly!!!!! There is far more good than bad!! I guess if you remember the bad it can seem that way? But I choose to just get through the bad as quick as possible and then forget it ever happened. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I think the same thing a lot Clandie. The way I look at it is, I'm never going to be ready really so might as well get started before I get any older. :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ - that's how we ended up where we are now. While being honest with ourselves, admitted there really never was going to be a good time. We're never going to stop our professional lives to have kids, so we may as well just have them and work them into our lives now (while we can hopefully still have our own).


----------



## Mrs. JJ

YUP exactly!


----------



## LisK

Thanks to Clandestine for the invite to this thread! I am expecting AF tomorrow and will then be able to figure out when in July I'll be testing. :) Looking forward to waiting it out with you ladies!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi LisK :hi:

Nice temp rise :thumbup: You really feel like AF is coming?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya, that's some temp spike!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Yay! LisK found us! She was on a charting thread with me and one other gal awhile back, the other gal stopped TTC (relationship-related) and I've missed her!

@LisK: your LP looks like it's been getting ever so slightly longer! How have you been?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ - I feel like we're stalking each other tonight!


----------



## LisK

OMG I tested this morning at got this!

https://christineandianwedding.com/holycrap.jpg

I have that short LP so I'm really worried about chemicals. Please stick!!!!!!


----------



## Whyte82

Hi Ladies !!!!


New to this only on my second cycle since coming of BC!!!
Just got AF on Saturday, so according to OV sites i should be most fertile from June 23rd to 28th, and be testing early July :) 
Hoping it happens this month :) 
This is our first time TTC, 31 years old would love to be pregnant by time i turn 32 in Jan next year!!!


Good Luck everyone :dust::hug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

LisK, FTW!!! (that's "for the win" for Snackie)

TRY not to worry, ma'am. The who point of hCG is to keep the corpus luteum from degrading, so it continues to support the pregnancy until the placenta fully develops and takes over. If you have enough to register on a test, there should be plenty to keep a new cycle from starting! I forget how old your LO is now, are we looking at an Irish twin??? 

@Whyte82: welcome! Most of us have not had a lot of luck with those sites that predict based off guesstimates, as opposed to individual data (temperatures, ovulation predictors, etc.). The standard recommendation is to do the deed every 2-3 days all cycle long, if you don't have enough data to predict your fertile time. Good luck to you, either way!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Whyte82 said:


> Hi Ladies !!!!
> 
> 
> New to this only on my second cycle since coming of BC!!!
> Just got AF on Saturday, so according to OV sites i should be most fertile from June 23rd to 28th, and be testing early July :)
> Hoping it happens this month :)
> This is our first time TTC, 31 years old would love to be pregnant by time i turn 32 in Jan next year!!!
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone :dust::hug:

Welcome Whyte!! :wave:

I'm 31 and TTC #1 too!! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg LisK!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:dohh: forgot my own update! Temp is down this morning, surprising because I don't recall hearing my 5 AM alarm and today's temp was taken at 630 AM. Hoping this turns out to be a normal looking cycle and seriously dreading leaving my house in three hours for my meeting... and hope my car is OK with that idea. Hubster's been driving us around a lot, I'm not sure my car has left my driveway in over a week!


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> LisK, FTW!!! (that's "for the win" for Snackie)
> 
> TRY not to worry, ma'am. The who point of hCG is to keep the corpus luteum from degrading, so it continues to support the pregnancy until the placenta fully develops and takes over. If you have enough to register on a test, there should be plenty to keep a new cycle from starting! I forget how old your LO is now, are we looking at an Irish twin???
> 
> @Whyte82: welcome! Most of us have not had a lot of luck with those sites that predict based off guesstimates, as opposed to individual data (temperatures, ovulation predictors, etc.). The standard recommendation is to do the deed every 2-3 days all cycle long, if you don't have enough data to predict your fertile time. Good luck to you, either way!

Thank you :) 

Ya was thinking the same plus my cycle length seems to be off still!!
Going to try relax for first couple of months and just hope it happens when it is meant to happen by doing the deed every other day when possible !!! :thumbup: Best of luck to you too :) !


----------



## Whyte82

Mrs. JJ said:


> Whyte82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies !!!!
> 
> 
> New to this only on my second cycle since coming of BC!!!
> Just got AF on Saturday, so according to OV sites i should be most fertile from June 23rd to 28th, and be testing early July :)
> Hoping it happens this month :)
> This is our first time TTC, 31 years old would love to be pregnant by time i turn 32 in Jan next year!!!
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone :dust::hug:
> 
> Welcome Whyte!! :wave:
> 
> I'm 31 and TTC #1 too!! :happydance:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


GOOD LUCK :dust: hope you get :bfp: really soon !!!!


----------



## LillyTame

I just KNEW you had this LisK! Congratulations!! :happydance: And thank you for blessing our thread with those lucky tests!! 

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## LillyTame

Whyte82 said:


> Hi Ladies !!!!
> 
> 
> New to this only on my second cycle since coming of BC!!!
> Just got AF on Saturday, so according to OV sites i should be most fertile from June 23rd to 28th, and be testing early July :)
> Hoping it happens this month :)
> This is our first time TTC, 31 years old would love to be pregnant by time i turn 32 in Jan next year!!!
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone :dust::hug:


:hi: Hi Whyte82! Welcome to our testing thread! Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust this cycle! Let us know when you have a testing date in mind :thumbup:


----------



## LisK

Thank you ladies! I am so excited/nervous! 



ClandestineTX said:


> LisK, FTW!!! (that's "for the win" for Snackie)
> 
> TRY not to worry, ma'am. The who point of hCG is to keep the corpus luteum from degrading, so it continues to support the pregnancy until the placenta fully develops and takes over. If you have enough to register on a test, there should be plenty to keep a new cycle from starting! I forget how old your LO is now, are we looking at an Irish twin???

Thank you for the reassurance! I hope you are right. I am going to my doctor tomorrow to have the first in serial betas drawn so hopefully I see some good numbers! 

My LO is 13 months so definitely NOT an irish twin! (OMG that would be so hard).


----------



## countrygurl3

LillyTame I will be 16 DPO, AF will be due on July 3rd.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, I got you down for the 3rd countrygurl! Waiting till 16dpo....more power to you!:thumbup: lol I have a 12day LP so it's gonna be hard just waiting 12 days.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: did you get your OPKs yet???

@Mrs. JJ: where are you at???

@LisK: the earliest I've heard of them drawing labs is 16 DPO and even then, I could drown you in scientific papers that say beta-hCG levels at 16 DPO are NOT correlated with pregnancy outcomes. Long story short, if they start low - don't worry. The serial is a good idea, though, because the progression is more realistic of what's going on. I've become the cheerleader for "no worrying" over the last few cycles, can you tell?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@countrygurl3: Welcome!


----------



## LillyTame

Yes, ma'am! :thumbup: I just picked them up! :happydance: Let the POAS begin! lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Wooo-whoooo! Let the peeing begin!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh you know, just hanging out and peeing on stuff. CD 12. Gonna be making the beast with two backs every other day hopefully starting today. :thumbup:

You peeing on stuff yet Clandie?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## chulie

Congrats Lisk!!!!! That's awesome!! 

Welcome Whytr82!!!!

No where near time to pee on stuff yet...ill just live vicariously thought you lovely ladies. Hahaha. 

My SIL is staying with us for 2 weeks so I was nervous about how much bd we'd get in but....so far so good ;) hahahahaha. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Did my first OPK today, awwwwwwwww refreshing :haha: It was as blank as can be, which is fine, not expecting OV till end of next week :thumbup: 1st temp of the cycle goes in tomorrow. I don't temp the whole month...too stressful. Haven't missed OV yet...although I freaked last month because OV was late and I thought I had missed it or it wasn't coming lol


----------



## MIZZYD

So I am on CD 11, should be ovulating around CD 20, since last cycle was 37 days long. IDK, I think I might be testing around July 22nd or something like that. This is mt first cycle trying so I hope I hit ovulation this month. I decided to order some OPK's, hopefully they come soon so I can start using them this month.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Mrs. JJ: :rofl: @ "the beast with two backs"
And seriously, been peeing on things since I got my new OPKs on CD 5. 

@MIZZYD: I think you have plenty of time to get your OPKs in. I *usually* ovulate later in a cycle. 

@Lilly: YAY! for getting your OPKs in time. 

AFM... every so slight presence of second line on OPK and EWCM this morning. BUT temp is still higher than I'd like - so much so that "Fertility Frenemy says: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe. Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occurred between CD 7 and CD 11." And that's not including anything about the dark negative OPK on CD 7 (I added that as a note, not as a OPK to be factored into my chart). So, keeping the every other day marathon going... and waiting!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi MIZZYD! I will add you to the 22nd! :dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx.. =)


----------



## chulie

Clandestine it makes me laugh every time that you call it "fertility frenemy".........hahahahaha.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I can't take credit for that, was txbiscuit who named it that - I just think sometimes it's "Fertility Friend" and sometimes it's "Fertility Frenemy" :) Today, it has removed the note about possible ovulation between CD 7 and CD 11.. OPKs are still negative but have been less negative the last two days (still lighter than the one from CD 7 - so far).


----------



## NadB

Hi ladies.... I started ivf today so can I join in with you ? I should have a test around 20th. Obviously may be before or after depending when I have the egg transfer! This is coming up to our 4th year ttc #2! Our wedding anniversary is the 19th July so maybe I will test myself then! Cheap present! Ha ha!

Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:wave: NadB

Good luck to you!! 
:dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

I should be getting my OPK's by June 25.


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome NadB :hi: OMG, that would be the best present ever! :happydance:


I'm just gonna wish you a happy and healthy 9months NOW! :winkwink::haha:

How many eggs are you going to transfer?


----------



## NadB

Thanks LillyTame, we are transferring 2. Let's hope at least one sticks! Would love them both to though x


----------



## NadB

Just realised its for ttc #1........ Oooops! Shall I leave as I'm #2 ? ;-) I really should read whole sentences!!!! X


----------



## LillyTame

FXd for you, hun! :dust::dust:

When do you think the transfer will be? (I don't know how IVF works:blush:)


----------



## LillyTame

NadB said:


> Just realised its for ttc #1........ Oooops! Shall I leave as I'm #2 ? ;-) I really should read whole sentences!!!! X

Haha, no that's ok. We have a couple ladies on #2 in here. If anyone comes in past #1 I'm not going to kick them out! :hugs:


----------



## NadB

Probably in roughly 2 weeks maybe a few days either side x


----------



## NadB

Oh phew..... You seem a lovely bunch. You would of had to drag me out kicking and screaming...... Ha ha x


----------



## LillyTame

NadB said:


> Probably in roughly 2 weeks maybe a few days either side x

How exciting! Keep us updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:dust::dust:

2 sticky dust for two sticky beans for you Nad!!


----------



## MIZZYD

I really learn soooo much with you ladies. Like I have never heard of IVF.


----------



## MIZZYD

Next thing you know I am going to want to become a doctor or something. lol


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> I really learn soooo much with you ladies. Like I have never heard of IVF.

Really?! I've had heard of IVF but on this site was the first time I heard of IUI...which is a lot more affordable than IVF.

IUI = intrauterine insemination


----------



## MIZZYD

There has actually been many things I have never heard of really. Most people I know just have unplanned pregnancies, so they do not go through the whole TTC process or anything like that. But I do enjoy learning whatever I can.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I've learned sooooo much from BnB.


----------



## R22

:hi:Thanks Mrs. JJ for helping me find this page! I'd love to join the July testers. Looking to test on July 3 right before our anniversary (July 4). We have officially been TTC #1 for one year now. Can I get a BFP soon, please!


----------



## chulie

Welcome welcome!! I probably know TOO much about fertility. My SIL suffered from poor egg quality and was told she'd never have another kid. She went the IVF route and I donated my eggs to her. She now has a beautiful little girl. So...through all that I learned WAY too much! Hahahahaha. 

I was just about to post that I don't know what's going on because I'm getting ZERO o signs and I should be having SOME signs!!! Well just went to the washroom and wiped and saw cm...sooo yippee....I'm in SOME phase of ovulation. Hahaha


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome R2!!!

Chlie - How AMAZING of you to donate your eggs to your SIL!!


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> Welcome R2!!!
> 
> Chlie - How AMAZING of you to donate your eggs to your SIL!!

Thanks JJ. Her and I had both tried to get pregnant at the same time and I was already holding my dd while she was dealing with her 6th miscarriage. She has 2 kids from a previous marriage but her new husband had no kids and his sister couldn't have kids either so no one in their family had any children....sometimes people have a lot of questions about it and really focus on the "DNA" of it all...but end of the day they have their baby and they are happy and I have one gorgeous looking niece ;) hahahahaha.


----------



## LillyTame

:wave: Welcome to the July Testers, R22! :happydance: Sending you lots of sticky glitter! :dust:

Wow, Chulie! That's so awesome that you could do that for her :thumbup: Poor egg quality...that's something I hadn't even thought of :dohh: I've been more concerned with poor sperm quality and any barriers from sperm meeting egg or egg implanting. Sheesh...SO many things that can prevent a pregnancy...it's so daunting...definitely not as easy as high schools around the country would have you think :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So true Lilly. I don't know how people even get pregnant at all!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

I know, I was watching an old episode of Teen Mom and the one with the twins got pregnant right after getting off BC, I was like seriously????? lol


----------



## chulie

Hahaha oh I know. My girlfriend and I joke that all through school your basically told looking at a boy will get you knocked up!!!!! I wish!!! Hahaa


----------



## LillyTame

Hope everyone has a great weekend with lots of :sex::haha:


----------



## AmberCali4nia

Newbie here!!! GL ladies! Praying for our rainbow baby...


----------



## AmberCali4nia

Due for AF 6/30. Testing July 4th (for dramatic effect)


----------



## LillyTame

:wave: Hi AmberCali4nia! Welcome to the July Testers! Thread! You have been added to the 4th (love the dramatic effect :haha: How can you wait till the 4th! I can't make it to when AF is due! lol)

P.S. I'm originally from Los Angeles! :coolio:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Formerly from The Valley here! Recently moved back to Ventura County where I was born and raised.


----------



## AmberCali4nia

Hello Mrs. JJ & LillyTame!!! 
@LillyTame- thank you for adding me. I say that I can wait that long but we'll see, lol!
@Mrs. JJ- Living in the SFValley, Sherman Oaks; work in Miracle Mile 
Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Welcome new ladies! 

Chulie: egg donation is an amazing thing for you to have done for your sister! 
Also, I think you and I might be near cycle buddies. I'm going to ovulate, eventually. My temps finally took their usual pre-o dive... so hoping the waiting for o is almost over!


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> Chulie: egg donation is an amazing thing for you to have done for your sister!
> Also, I think you and I might be near cycle buddies. I'm going to ovulate, eventually. My temps finally took their usual pre-o dive... so hoping the waiting for o is almost over!

 COOL!! When is your af due?? My is due July 6th.....


----------



## ClandestineTX

If I ever ovulate (hoping SOON) - will be sometime between July 4th and 7th. OPKs still negative though... losing patience!


----------



## mrsnorcal

Hey, ladies. I took a bit of a hiatus, my Daddy passed away a week ago today. I flew home to Cali to be with my family and am now in Miami waiting for my flight back to Georgia. My DH and I did DTD Friday night and Saturday morning per RE's orders (24-36 hrs post trigger and + OPK), but I think I am out this month with all hysterics and stress. We will try again next month. 

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm so sorry to hear that! How terrible to lose your dad. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Oh mrsnorcal! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: Sending you lots of thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MIZZYD

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## chulie

Oh mrsnorcal.....I'm so sorry!!!! You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## AmberCali4nia

I am so so sorry mrsnorcal.


----------



## chulie

How's everyone else doing???!? How are we all feeling??


----------



## R22

Good morning Chulie! Feeling good. But this morning, I noticed that I have a very small amount of brown cm when I wipe. It is too early to be implantation spotting so I am a little confused as to what it could be.:shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie: nothing here. I had what l thought was the start of the LH surge yesterday at 5 PM (negative, but definitely darker than my CD 7 OPK) and last night at 11 PM and at 5 AM this morning, everything is back to nearly stark white negative. So just waiting... CD 18... no ovulation yet. Really think the increase in exercise is causing an issue here, but surprisingly OK with it, because I didn't really want to test at my friend's house while away for July 4th weekend. How about you, ma'am?


----------



## chulie

R22....ohhh...well..as we know...with ttc..weird is ALWAYS good!!! hahaha..

@clandestine.....I definitely think exercise messes with your system! In the long run though it's a good thing...but can be frustrating for sure!!!!!

So I'm CD18 and the ewcm is definitely making an appearance.....I've basically had it in mild form since CD14 and now it's like....a lot....like when I pee I see it dripping out and it's on my underwear...so...I'm assuming it'll dry up and then I'll know I'm done and can say what DPO I am...because I feel like right now I'm...4DDO.....4 days during Ovulation..hahaaaahahahhaha....I think I can get like...2 more bd days out of DH before he tells me to bugger off! hahaha...he's been REALLY good this month...even yesterday...he was out in the insane heat working on things for the house..then bbq'd for my whole family and stood in front of a flame for 2 hours to bbq....came home and the poor guy was so beat....I felt bad.....so I offered him a massage and then well.....turned it around in my favor!!! HAHAAAHAHAHA....I kinda feel like on the soap operas where these men are drugged by devilish vixens into sex...LMAO....poor guy.....


----------



## ClandestineTX

Seems CM is picking up here, as well - just no where near yours! Really hoping for a blazing positive OPK in the next day or so, even with the exercise. A little more optimistic since CM got more noticeable, hoping its a sign this cycle is finally moving along! 

And I don't feel bad for you DH (or mine or anyone else's) - they have it so easy by comparison. Kudos to him for doing his job!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Nothing special my way....this is my expected OV week:thumbup: I actually had a dream about SAs and EWCM :rofl: On my brain much, you think? lol I'm feeling really hopeful that we'll get all the "correct" days in this week...I'm just hoping I don't end up a week late like last month...that really threw off our timing :dohh: OH said stop thinking about it or the stress will make it happen again, so I'm TRYING not to think about it...but it's not working :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Lilly, you can move my to July 29th since I missed this cycle but lucky for me I have had short cycles recently so I'm still going to be a lucky July tester still!! I'm pretty excited cause I got all sad when I thought about having to delete my graphic. :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

So Mrs. JJ...you had *NO* sex in the 5 days leading up to OV? (Just making sure :winkwink:)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

WELL... *sigh* Yes I did and FF thinks I O'd earlier but I missed temps so it's throwing it off I'm sure. But I'd really prefer to be moved cause chance are SO slim and I just know it's not possible.


----------



## chulie

I dunno Mrs JJ.....I mean even a tiny chance is still a chance? but i totally understand not wanting to have it there in writing when you've already written it off....that being said....I feel like you should still have a * besides the new month because maybe you'll never get there!!! hehehehe........and hey...even if you were an "August" tester....we'd still let you in the group seeing as your so pretty and all!!! ;) haahaahhahaa....


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I've always liked you Chulie! :rofl:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ: from your OPKs (because that matters more than temps, remember???) your "action window" would have been Tuesday - Saturday. Even ONCE in the window makes it POSSIBLE for this cycle. FX for you. 

And yes, I'm really still waiting... :coffee:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ok, you can leave me but also add me to July 28th cause I know it's not my month... well not the first half anyways. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I will give you an asterick :winkwink: AND add you to the 28th! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Gracias!


----------



## LillyTame

Done! and Done!:flower:


----------



## Kuawen

May I join? After a CP last month DH and I are hoping we can have a sticky bean this month. Not sure if my cycle might be thrown off but we're using the MC date as CD1 and calculating from there, DtD every other day just to be sure :winkwink: So if everything lines up then I should be able to test July 19th (which is one day before we fly away to Hawaii for our honeymoon :haha:)


----------



## LillyTame

:hi: Welcome to the July Testers Thread, Kuawen!

Which island will you be visiting?!


----------



## ClandestineTX

To all, PLEASE cross your fingers (and toes and whatever else you might think helpful) that my 5 PM OPK is CRAZY positive, because I've been slaving away all day and need something exciting (well, more exciting than a lot of journals today). Just want OPK positive already!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

I also have been working out a lot, I am now entering my 3rd week of working out and healthier eating, have lost 3 lbs only so I got really discouraged by that, but will not be giving up. Sucks because I have been doing sooooo good, no cheating or anything. I am thinking about trying out Yoga this week, maybe today. I did it once and it was sooooo slow and boring, but I feel a little Yoga will do me good when I am pregnant to relax myself and what not, so why not start now.


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you for the warm welcomes! :flower: 

We're going to be visiting ALL the islands! :happydance: it's actually a 8 day cruise that begins in Honolulu and heads North hopping on each island (spending 2 days on one island though which one escapes my memory right now) before returning to Honolulu.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Clandi - Fx'd for you!! Hope it's uber dark!!

@Mizzy - ONLY 3 lbs?!!? I would kill to lose 3 lbs right now!! That's awesome!!!!!! And for sure do yoga. You never know how good it is for until after a couple weeks you realize you no longer grunt when you bend over to pick something up. :haha:

@Kuawen - That sounds UH-MAZING!! You're going to have a blast!!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

I guess you are right, I am looking forward to it, starts at 8. I guess I am more used to the fast paced of Zumba/step abs classes/boxing ones. I was thinking of trying Insanity again, but then felt like it was too much for me right now. Went on a 20 minute slow jog with the dogs yesterday and I am sore. I do feel like homemade chocolate chip cookies with a big glass of cold milk, I cannot stop thinking about that. If I make them, I usually make about 30, and I seriously can eat them all by myself in less than a day. So I am glad that I don't have the chocolate chips to make any, but we do have pancake mix, damn.


----------



## LillyTame

ClandestineTX said:


> To all, PLEASE cross your fingers (and toes and whatever else you might think helpful) that my 5 PM OPK is CRAZY positive, because I've been slaving away all day and need something exciting (well, more exciting than a lot of journals today). Just want OPK positive already!!!

All my toes, fingers, and eyes crossed for you! :wacko: :haha:



Kuawen said:


> Thank you for the warm welcomes! :flower:
> 
> We're going to be visiting ALL the islands! :happydance: it's actually a 8 day cruise that begins in Honolulu and heads North hopping on each island (spending 2 days on one island though which one escapes my memory right now) before returning to Honolulu.

Oooh sounds like fun! Hope you enjoy your visit! :boat:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LOL Mizzy. That is exactly why I do not allow ANYTHING in the house that's not veggies, fruit or meat. Cause I WILL eat it. No question about it.


----------



## MIZZYD

I am the same way, that is the only junk food we have. Ughhhhhh, I am so tempted to make myself 3 little ones with peanut butter and jelly and orange juice.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Don't do it!!!!!! You've worked too hard! And you never eat before yoga, bending with a full stomach sucks!


----------



## Kuawen

You sound so much like me Mizzy. I have the same workout preferences and I often find Yoga to be too boring for me. So I choose the faster paced or more intense yoga workouts so that I can push my body to it's limits. The only two yoga routines I really care for are instructed by Chalene Johnson (creator of Turbo Jam, Turbo Fire, and Chalene Extreme) but unfortunately she doesn't have a Yoga only workout set :haha: The best way to describe her Yoga style is close to that of Ashtanga (also known and Vinsaya or power yoga) that strings poses together to create more of a flow and a higher intensity workout. If you're looking to gain flexibility while still feeling challenged, I recommend maybe checking out "power" yoga.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have a love hate thing with power yoga - I love it, but I also HATE it. And I've silently cursed many a yoga instructor (just breathe and stretch a little more). I am also a fan of Chalene Johnson, bought Turbo Jam but couldn't start it because I was diagnosed with a torn disc in my neck the month after it arrived.... though... maybe I should dust that bad boy off and try it out, now!


----------



## MIZZYD

Mrs. JJ: thx for letting me know that, I was going to eat at 7 to be nice and full for Yoga. But now maybe I will eat after or at 6. 
Kuawen: I will check it out. Are those videos you have to buy? Maybe I can find samples on YouTube. 
Clandestine: You should, its worth a try. 

I did not end up making the pancakes, instead I just finished making dinner & lunches for today, Tues and Wed. I just ate my lunch as well, so I am feeling a bit full.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Nice job!


----------



## chulie

@clandestine...every finger, toe and even my eyes are crossed for you!!!! Except my legs..can't cross those cause I'm trying to be a whore like that! Lmao!! 

So, I did prenatal yoga during my entire pregnancy. I felt like it did "nothing"..but...I also didn't have half the issues other women complained about and..sad to say I was actually more limber at 9 months pregnant than I am now. I know. That's a pretty f'ing sad statement! I also had an amazing labour and also contribute that to yoga! 

Oh god...as for food. Seriously. If its here I eat it. Which is why we keep No crap in the house. But since my SIL's been here....omg. I have probably gained 5 lbs since she's been here a week ago. She picks up donuts, chips....it's like delivery crack to a drug addicts front door!! I have NO control!!!!! I can't wait for her to leave so I can not be tempted anymore ;(


----------



## MIZZYD

Ughhh who said donuts?? lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

chulie said:


> So, I did prenatal yoga during my entire pregnancy. I felt like it did "nothing"..but...I also didn't have half the issues other women complained about and..sad to say I was actually more limber at 9 months pregnant than I am now. I know. That's a pretty f'ing sad statement! I also had an amazing labour and also contribute that to yoga!

Yay, I love this!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Yea I definitely plan on doing prenatal yoga throughout my pregnancy, even if it doesn't feel like I'm being challenged at all. 

Mizzy - Yea the ones I own I had to pay for, though I'm sure you could probably find something on youtube or maybe rent?


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea I am going to see of I can rent or borrow or something, lol.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Note to self: prenatal yoga is worth it! Will definitely remember that for future reference!


----------



## Whyte82

Hey everyone!!!! Been gone a while :) !
Hope you are all doing well :) 
This is my busy week :sex: lol so here's hoping this could be it and be due to test around July 9th :) 


:dust::spermy:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

FF is so fickle. I put in some new temps and now I haven't O'd at all. FF cannot read my temps for shit.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ: remember temps are almost meaningless for detecting ovulation. I still have my detector set to Fertility Awareness Method, but will be changing it to OPK/monitor (assuming I ever get a positive OPK!!!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Your temps really aren't that different from your last cycle. And on that note, they are a bit low. Just my $0.02, but next time you go to the doc you might want to ask them to run a thyroid check.


----------



## Kuawen

I agree about FF. I always have this issue where I put in my temps at EXACTLY the same time every day, but it never draws a line between the points. It especially made me angry during my last cycle when I had a beautiful triphasic chart (leading up to a CP), and it just stopped connecting the dots after implantation occurred. And until I started using the OPK/monitor method to detect ovulation it gave me cycle after cycle of "no O detected" so I'm not renewing my sub. CDTP has been just as accurate and DID detect O and implantation when I used both OPK's and temps.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya my temps are particularly hard to read, the best I can do to figure out O is to count backwards 12 days from AF, otherwise it's impossible to pinpoint for me, let alone FF.

I've thought about having my thyroid checked Clandie but it seems like a lot of women have low temps like I do so then I didn't bother... also cause it would require a needle... :haha: I take my temp orally, when I was doing it vaginally they were "normal" but then that was 4 years ago.


----------



## ClandestineTX

If you're having a thyroid thing, it will eventually get to be impossible to ignore. I hope that's not it, because it's no fun - though fortunately easy to treat! And vaginal temps have a different range than oral temps, I couldn't even tell you what they are supposed to be - my guess would be higher than oral temps.


----------



## chulie

Vaginal temping? now I really do learn something new every time I come on here! haahaha...

Oh ladies.......it's tuesday...my sister in law leaves saturday....I really am not feeling very "positive" for this month...but...the upside is I'll have a BLAST at my girlfriends wedding on the 6th! Oh and....July 1st I have a spa day booked with some friends....very much looking forward to that!! :) :) I have made a pact with myself to not "wish" time away......so I'm NOT going to WISH for AF to just get here so I can move on......I'm going to just enjoy my AF free time.....and I have noticed that staying out of the Pregnancy test gallery REALLY eases my tensions! Weird huh??? I find being in there and seeing all those tests causes me to have like "mob mentality"....I go all crazy inside....so hard to explain! So I have sworn to stay out of there....I hope it helps....I just want to relax and enjoy and not wish life away......

-This zen moment brought to you by Chulie-.....enjoy it...it DOESN'T happen often! lmao...


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie: I work a lot with death and I couldn't agree more. The only thing anyone of us can be sure of is today. Your post preached to one of the things I believe in most - tomorrow is promised to no one. I really should plan something awesome if I have to start cycle 10... no ideas at the moment, but I'll start thinking of something.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Love it Chulie! That's what I do, I plan something awesome for when AF shows so it's not a total bummer. Oh and I get my drink on of course!! :wine:


----------



## chulie

Ya man.....I'm refusing to say "I just want AF to get here"...NOPE...I've got great plans to enjoy my DD and DH...I do have to say...it's helping..because I have SUCH a busy weekends planned and I just realized...wow...I can test on like...SUNDAY if I wanted to? it's come that fast already?Not sure if I will or not...I do have an awesome "girls spa day" on Monday so...maybe I should test monday morning and then that way regardless of what it says..I have such a crazy day planned that I won't have time to "dwell"??? I dunno...we shall see....

Anyone else testing soon????????


----------



## R22

Yay! So in 5 days the July testing will begin! 

T-minus 7 days for me! (July 3)


----------



## Whyte82

chulie said:


> Ya man.....I'm refusing to say "I just want AF to get here"...NOPE...I've got great plans to enjoy my DD and DH...I do have to say...it's helping..because I have SUCH a busy weekends planned and I just realized...wow...I can test on like...SUNDAY if I wanted to? it's come that fast already?Not sure if I will or not...I do have an awesome "girls spa day" on Monday so...maybe I should test monday morning and then that way regardless of what it says..I have such a crazy day planned that I won't have time to "dwell"??? I dunno...we shall see....
> 
> Anyone else testing soon????????

Best of luck Chulie:thumbup::dust:

Fingers crossed you get :bfp:

Hope anyone else testing soon has good luck also!!!

Im not going to be testing for 2 weeks :sulk:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Chulie: no testing here - still waiting for ovulate (at CD 20!!!)


----------



## chulie

Ya I very much feel like testing has snuck up on me...I've enjoyed so much not feeling let down by the white window.....I kinda feel like a kid who found out I have a dentist appointment...."awwwww mom...do I HAVE to?!?!" Hahahahaha....... I mean I KNOW I'm gonna test early...even if I don't want to...it's like the angel on one shoulder saying..."dont test...just wait for AF and avoid dissapointment"...and then the devil saying " just do it...you know you want to".................and if you know me....the devil always wins! LMAO.....

Hey Clandestine I know your using OPK but...it IS possible you did "o" and it just wasn't picked up on the test......I mean I don't know much about those test but...my oppinion would be to listen to your body over a test and if you had ewcm...then I say you "o"d!!!!


----------



## Whyte82

chulie said:


> Ya I very much feel like testing has snuck up on me...I've enjoyed so much not feeling let down by the white window.....I kinda feel like a kid who found out I have a dentist appointment...."awwwww mom...do I HAVE to?!?!" Hahahahaha....... I mean I KNOW I'm gonna test early...even if I don't want to...it's like the angel on one shoulder saying..."dont test...just wait for AF and avoid dissapointment"...and then the devil saying " just do it...you know you want to".................and if you know me....the devil always wins! LMAO.....
> 
> Hey Clandestine I know your using OPK but...it IS possible you did "o" and it just wasn't picked up on the test......I mean I don't know much about those test but...my oppinion would be to listen to your body over a test and if you had ewcm...then I say you "o"d!!!!

Haha i hear ya!!!! I'm just going to try not think about it too much ( ya right :winkwink: ) and roll on July 12th until i can get testing :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

chulie: I just posted another research summary on my journal a bit ago. I think I ovulated either last night or early this morning. EWCM has been gone since I woke up the second time at 930 AM, OPKs still darkish at 11 AM, though - but I think science explained why. Too long to reproduce here, but detailed it in the journal post. And for whatever reason I did a mid-day temp at 1235 PM and it was 98.75 which is WAY up from 96.80 (what it was at 430 AM, when I woke up the first time). So... FX... think we've done all we can do this cycle and really hoping for LP symptoms SOON!


----------



## MIZZYD

CD18 now, still no signs of CM, but I read somewhere that after a 37 day cycle ovulation can come during CD-20-25. So FX =) I am going to start reading "Don't Sweat The Small Stuff" along with "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" I am now into my 2nd week of feeling exhausted, I sleep a good 8+ hours per night, but still so tired when I wake up, hoping it is not depression, but I don't feel sad, lol.


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> CD18 now, still no signs of CM, but I read somewhere that after a 37 day cycle ovulation can come during CD-20-25. So FX =) I am going to start reading "Don't Sweat The Small Stuff" along with "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" I am now into my 2nd week of feeling exhausted, I sleep a good 8+ hours per night, but still so tired when I wake up, hoping it is not depression, but I don't feel sad, lol.


That's good to know :thumbup: My last cycle was 38 days and I don't usually OV till 20-23 with my regular 33-34 day cycles. On CD21 now, OPK was sooo negative yesterday! :coffee:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Damn, we have some weird cycles this time after our perfectly synced ones last time.


----------



## Kuawen

My cycle is already starting to freak me out... I'm CD7 of a 28 day cycle and last night I suddenly got EWCM and today I've got bad pains and cramps on my left side. I know that after a CP I could have a screwed up cycle for a few months but I'm honestly feeling a little scared today about potentially falling pregnant again so soon after losing the first...


----------



## LillyTame

I've read quite a few success stories from women that got pregnant right after their CP or MC...so just try to stay calm and don't stress. If you don't want to get pregnant too soon you might have to do condoms for awhile...that way you don't have to worry about long term birth control...you can just stop whenever you are ready. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I read recently that is the best time to get pregnant. You're extra fertile and chances are good it will be a sticky. Don't be scared!! :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so much ladies. I really appreciate the encouraging words :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

I also read the same thing, so good luck.


----------



## lovelymiss

I'll be testing July 7th. First cycle- didn't totally plan it, but I'm still anxious! :) Baby dust to you all. Can't wait to see some BFPs!


----------



## LillyTame

:hi: Hello lovelymiss! Welcome to the July Testers! I have added you to the 7th :thumbup:


----------



## chulie

Kuawen....like the others have said....your a fertile Mrytle right now...and remember...your body must have known something wasn't right....so next time your pregnant it'll be a perfect egg and everything will go just fine!! And we'll all be here to remind you of that if you need us too ;)


----------



## kksy9b

Can I join you ladies for July? I should be testing around the 22nd...I'm currently on CD2 of our 3rd cycle TTC our first.. Lots of hope for a BFP in July and a spring baby next year!! I think this cycle we are just going to bd more...any day that I have fertile cm rather than trying to time it by cycle day (I don't temp or use opk's)...good luck everyone!


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck kksy9b! And Welcome to the July Testers Thread!:flower: I will add you to the 22nd!

I could never just go off of EWCM....I haven't gotten any 5/6 cycles we've been trying....even when I go "looking" for it :dohh:


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies...I just posted this in my other thread but it's too good not to share so hope you dont mind if I copy paste:

I had a weird thing happen this morning.....my sisters best friend has been in my life for like...20 years......her and I are doing this fitness squat challenge so we message eachother every morning to say we've done our bit for the day....we are "close" because I've known her so long....but...she's had a lot of bad things happen to her "baby wise" so....as close as we are we also have sorta a superficial relatioinship where we talk about fun things only.....we would NEVER talk baby talk or anyting like that........so I messaged her this morning to tell her I'd done my 105 squats and this is how our conversation went:

Me: Done my 105...get on yours!!!
her:You will have one soon....trust me
Me: what are you talking about??? was this for me?
Her: You know......
and then she followed up with an emoticon of a baby......

She then tells me she had a dream about me and that in her dream my daughter was holding a blond baby and she was asking me if I was pregnant and I said to her " no this is my baby I just had" and pointed to the baby my DD was holding.....she said she's 99% right when she has pregnancy dreams people usually are!

.....as I said in my other thread...as much as this excites me....it kinda makes me sad because I feel like it's also giving me a false hope if it's not true.....so I don't really want to believe her... :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly - I just realized I'm definitely going to have to move my test date back, will update it once O is confirmed - hopefully within the next 3-4 days!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Awww, chulie. That's hard. I am also not a fan of false hope, so I know what you mean by not wanting to get your hopes up. Maybe try to take it as a sign that you will have another LO - maybe not this cycle, but soon enough (that your daughter was still recognizable to your friend in her dream with your next one).


----------



## lovelymiss

ClandestineTX said:


> Maybe try to take it as a sign that you will have another LO - maybe not this cycle, but soon enough (that your daughter was still recognizable to your friend in her dream with your next one).

I agree with this! I am all about pregnancy dreams and "prophecies." I think there's something behind them. It might not be this cycle, but your baby is coming. I hope it's soon.


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> Awww, chulie. That's hard. I am also not a fan of false hope, so I know what you mean by not wanting to get your hopes up. Maybe try to take it as a sign that you will have another LO - maybe not this cycle, but soon enough (that your daughter was still recognizable to your friend in her dream with your next one).

Thanks Clandestine...thanks lovelymiss
Ya that's a great way to look at it.....I mean I'll take it as a "sign of things to come"....instead of it meaning... THIS month.....yeah I like that a lot better...one day my family will have it's missing puzzle piece...whenever that is...it's meant to be...I think it just struck me so hard because I am SO close to testing...if she'd had this dream a week from now...I would totally just be like....."oh how nice"...and not thought anything of it....


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie: I understand! I'm 100% atheist, do not believe in anything that looks like deity. Not sure where I stand on spiritual energy, etc. Do like having my fortune read (for fun, try to take it with a grain of salt). Had a reading YEARS ago (Feb 2005, to be exact). Was told I hadn't yet, but would soon meet the man I would marry. I'd end up living very west from where I was, and would have a son, "sooner than expected" and two daughters, "possibly twins" Wouldn't put anything more to this than any of the dozens of other readings I'd had in my life, except... I met Hubster in Jul 2005. Reading was done in New Orleans (reader didn't know I was living in NYC at the time) and I now live in TX, looking to move to NW USA. Can tell you my alleged son won't be sooner than I expected, as I've been impatiently waiting since Oct for a BFP! But... it might be sooner than others expect or he may show up before his EDD (assuming I ever get pregnant)... long story short - CLEARLY - I understand the want to grasp at anything that gives us hope. It's just hard to go through cycle after cycle without little things even if they might be imaginary to carry us through. I don't think it matters how we do it, as long as we keep trying (with our spirits as high as possible).


----------



## R22

@Chulie, that is an interesting dream...and so out of the blue how she brought it up. I know you will get the BFP soon. (Hopefully we ALL will!!)


----------



## MItoDC

Hi Ladies! Can I join? I'll be testing on July 20. Fingers crossed this month because I just had a HSG on Monday. Hoping it helped "clear the cobwebs" and we'll finally get our BFP!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm going to be a little daring and go ahead and say my updated "official" test date will be July 11th (14 DPO), though I'm sure I'll be testing as early as 10 DPO. Between the super positive OPK last night (most recent one was only have the intensity of the control) making me certain the surge has passed, and probably ovulation pain since 5 AM, and now, have sensitive (almost itchy) nipples - going to bet today is O-day. Will see what things look like over the next few days to be sure, but my body is definitely voting for today!


----------



## chulie

Welcome MItoDC.....hopefully now that everything is running at capacity your bfp is just around the corner!!!! :)

Clandestine....you dare devil you...hahahhahahaa......ya i gotta say it sounds like your body is yelling... HEY GUESS WHAT...I OVULATED!!!" HAHAHHAHAHHAHA..


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think that's exactly what my silly body is doing! And the nipple thing... not only is it weird, they are like reddish-purple, if that's not just crazy TMI. Definitely an increase of blood flow!


----------



## chulie

Well THAT'S a good thing clandestine!!! 

Speaking if tmi......ok...I'm really not sure what's going on but..my vajay jay has been throbbing ALL day!!!!! It is SO strange. I told dh I think we must have done a bit to much bding or something...hahaha I think we broke it!!!!!! Haaaahahaa


----------



## MIZZYD

Talking about a throbbing VJ, how do you ladies handle BD'ing so much? I can handle maybe 2 days 3 days max, but after that I am like in pain. I have to take like 3 days off or more depending on how I feel.


----------



## chulie

Well apparently my throbbing vajay jay tells me I don't handle it very well!!! Lmao!! 

But usually we do it like 2 days..take a day break and do it a few days...most is 3 days in a row but by 3 days after o.....dh and I are DONE!! Lmao we need like a good week to recover! Hahaha..


----------



## LillyTame

:wave: Welcome to the July Testers Thread MItoDC! I will put you down for the 20th :thumbup:

Lots of sticky dust to you! Sure hope that HSG helps :dust:


----------



## Miracle79

Hi everyone I'll be testing on the 10th fingers crossed


----------



## MIZZYD

Can July get here already???


----------



## LillyTame

Hello Miracle! I will add you to the 10th :thumbup: Welcome to the forum as well, hope you find the ladies around here to be very helpful and supportive! How long have you been TTC?


Don't worry MIZZYD...it's NEXT WEEK! :happydance: I swear back on the 7th when I started this thread, I thought July would NEVER get here lol...but now we are less than a week away...but I still haven't OV'd anyway :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: your O is coming, I'm sure of it!

@MIZZYD: we've had super marathons before, I hadn't thought it was that weird until today's thread updates... more TMI, I guess... there's a lot of natural lubrication going on in this house. I've had a bruised cervix here and there, but generally, things work out quite nicely for us. Also we make sure both of us make it to the finish line. I'm wondering if chulie's throbbing is a symptom of too much blood flow without a big enough release?


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> @Lilly: your O is coming, I'm sure of it!
> 
> @MIZZYD: we've had super marathons before, I hadn't thought it was that weird until today's thread updates... more TMI, I guess... there's a lot of natural lubrication going on in this house. I've had a bruised cervix here and there, but generally, things work out quite nicely for us. Also we make sure both of us make it to the finish line. I'm wondering if chulie's throbbing is a symptom of too much blood flow without a big enough release?

Ya but I usually do finish every time?? And we haven't bd since Monday....would it take 3 days?? Or maybe because we've been doing it so much and took a break y body's in like.....withdrawal??? Lmao?????? Omg this is the most hilarious conversation ever!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry to butt into your conversation...can you please add me to July 26th?


----------



## LillyTame

:hi: Hi Hopethisyear! Welcome and we don't mind at all! You have been added to the 26th :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

IDK Chulie, lol. But it has happened to me before as well, DH tells me that is bc we need to BD more and the VJ will get used to it, haha.


----------



## ClandestineTX

chulie said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @Lilly: your O is coming, I'm sure of it!
> 
> @MIZZYD: we've had super marathons before, I hadn't thought it was that weird until today's thread updates... more TMI, I guess... there's a lot of natural lubrication going on in this house. I've had a bruised cervix here and there, but generally, things work out quite nicely for us. Also we make sure both of us make it to the finish line. I'm wondering if chulie's throbbing is a symptom of too much blood flow without a big enough release?
> 
> Ya but I usually do finish every time?? And we haven't bd since Monday....would it take 3 days?? Or maybe because we've been doing it so much and took a break y body's in like.....withdrawal??? Lmao?????? Omg this is the most hilarious conversation ever!!!Click to expand...

Resisting the urge to make crazy inappropriate jokes right now....

I agree, it sounds like withdrawal. :)


----------



## AmberCali4nia

when I felt a weird tingling behind my belly button yesterday I decided to use a cheap dollar tree test about an hour ago. Do you see a faint line?


----------



## chulie

@clandestine...hahahahaha hahaa!!! I love inappropriate jokes!!! Good news is the insane throbbing is gone today!! Although we went and saw the new superman movie last night.....I dunno...that definitely didnt help the throbbing! Bahahahaa! God that man in beautiful!! 

Amber I totally see a line!!! Congrats!


----------



## MIZZYD

I also saw the Superman movie last night. I agree, he is handsome. 
Amber: I also see a very super light line. Will you be testing again??


----------



## lovelymiss

Amber I see a line! And I never see faint lines!


----------



## AmberCali4nia

Yes, my period is supposed to arrive Sunday but I have no normal af symptoms. Was going to test Monday. Thanks for the feedback! Fingers crossed


----------



## ClandestineTX

I see it too, congrats Amber!


----------



## Whyte82

I see faint line too Amber :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

A line!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kuawen

A line a line!! I see a line! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

And uh *clears throat* DH and I are still in the honeymoon period so the rabbit-ness :bunny: :bunny: is to be expected. But after going at it every day (sometimes a couple times a day) last cycle during my fertile period we were both wiped out! hahaha this cycle we're trying out Pre Seed for the first time and well, despite promising each other that we'd go every other day rather than every day it's looking like we're going to be having another marathon... :blush: the Pre Seed helps a LOT even when I've got EWCM of my own, and has helped keep me from getting sore.


----------



## Jett55

I defo see the line amber Fxxed for you


----------



## LillyTame

I see it Amber!! :thumbup: Congratulations!! :happydance:


:shrug:But now I don't know what to do:dohh: Do we count you as our 1st BFP? Or do you technically belong to June? What do you girls think?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Count it!! It's good :bfp: JuJu!!


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> Count it!! It's good :bfp: JuJu!!

Hahaahahaha...I agree


----------



## MIZZYD

How exciting!!!!


----------



## AmberCali4nia

Thank you ladies!!! LillyTame, the shoutout made my day, thank you.


----------



## Miracle79

LillyTame: been married since 2008 and actively trying since 2010


----------



## R22

Wow, congrats Amber!


----------



## LillyTame

How is everyone doing this weekend? We are right around the corner from July! 

I'm still waiting to ov so my date is gonna change...now I have to wait even longer to test grrrrrr!


----------



## ClandestineTX

You'll get there, Lilly!!! 

But I completely understand your frustration. I'm questioning whether or not I did actually ovulate. Temps seem really low, but also other cycles were at 6 AM and not 5 AM, like this one. Plus I'm a slow-riser temp-wise. So we're continuing the EOD until further notice, just to make sure. 

And I'm tired. Like got hit by a truck tired. And it's almost 3 PM and I haven't even started the work I wanted to get done this weekend. Feels like my body needs a day off, but I don't have the time to take one until we leave next Thursday.


----------



## LillyTame

I've had slow rise cycles too...ugh so frustrating and then I get all optimistic if the next one is a quick rise lol well so far neither has lead to a bfp :roll:


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies!!

My houseguest left yesterday so....it's a pretty darn good day for me....I just feel so "liberated". I feel like ME again! Like I don't have to be "on" or hosting. I think my favorite thing has been bein able to just walk around my own house in a t shirt and no bra!!! Hahahaa! So...my fertility app says I'm due Friday but for some reason because of how late I o'd I'm pretty sure it's coming Saturday (the date of my girlfriends weddings. Which sucks because ill be SO bloated so I won't want to wear anything "too fitted"...but I can drink!?! So that'll be fun! Hahahaa)

Today I'm off with hubby and dd to go pick out some accessories for her new room and then I'm off to spend the day at my sisters. Then tomorrow ill get up early...get the bfn over with and then I'm off to the SPA for the day with my girlfriends. Getting a massage and eating lots and get to swim and hot tub. Can't wait!

Oh and....I've never done acupuncture myself but...the science of why it works...I totally buy it an know so man people who have had acupuncture help other areas so......I'd be ALL for it!!


----------



## babychka

testing the 28th :) add me please


----------



## ClandestineTX

It's official - I'm 3 DPO and ALL THE FF DETECTORS AGREE! I don't think that's ever happened before. Official test date is definitely July 11th. Will likely start testing around 7-8 DPO (even though I know it's highly unlikely to get a BFP that early), just to keep my mind settled. PLEASE keep your FX for me as this is my only chance for a birthday BFP for me!


----------



## lovelymiss

ClandestineTX said:


> It's official - I'm 3 DPO and ALL THE FF DETECTORS AGREE! I don't think that's ever happened before. Official test date is definitely July 11th. Will likely start testing around 7-8 DPO (even though I know it's highly unlikely to get a BFP that early), just to keep my mind settled. PLEASE keep your FX for me as this is my only chance for a birthday BFP for me!

Exciting!

:dust::dust::dust:

Hope you get your BFP this cycle. That would be incredible.

I only have 3 FRERs, so I am going to test 10DPO, 12DPO and then if it's still BFP, hold off until AF is late!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, lovelymiss! When do you start testing?


----------



## lovelymiss

I'll test Friday 7/5, Sunday 7/7... then AF is due 7/9. If AF doesn't show, I'll test again on the 10th!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll be testing right around the same time!


----------



## LillyTame

chulie said:


> Today I'm off with hubby and dd to go pick out some accessories for her new room and then I'm off to spend the day at my sisters. Then tomorrow ill get up early...get the bfn over with and then I'm off to the SPA for the day with my girlfriends. Getting a massage and eating lots and get to swim and hot tub. Can't wait!
> 
> Oh and....I've never done acupuncture myself but...the science of why it works...I totally buy it an know so man people who have had acupuncture help other areas so......I'd be ALL for it!!

Sounds like you have a fun day planned chulie! I NEED a spa day lol But today we are going snorkeling :thumbup:

I know at least one person that got her BFP and was doing acupuncture for TTC...so I've been thinking about trying it myself!



babychka said:


> testing the 28th :) add me please

Welcome to the thread babychka! I will gladly add you to the 28th :thumbup: Good luck and lots of baby dust :dust:



ClandestineTX said:


> It's official - I'm 3 DPO and ALL THE FF DETECTORS AGREE! I don't think that's ever happened before. Official test date is definitely July 11th. Will likely start testing around 7-8 DPO (even though I know it's highly unlikely to get a BFP that early), just to keep my mind settled. PLEASE keep your FX for me as this is my only chance for a birthday BFP for me!

[-o&lt;FXd[-o&lt;FXd[-o&lt;


OK, I'm totally jealous of all this testing day talk...still no positive OPK for me...I'm thinking 2-3 more days


----------



## lovelymiss

LillyTame- it'll happen! Waiting sucks. Both waiting to Ov and the TWW! I am so impatient!! Hoping it happens soon for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lilly: it WILL happen! 

And I'm apparently lacking in disappointment and frustration so I searched for charts like mine on FF with matched ovulation and intercourse pattern... 8% of charts are miscarriage, 43% of charts are ovulatory and 47% are pregnancy... I don't know why I do this to myself, but this really did just add to my optimism. This is going to be the longest TWW of my TTC life.


----------



## R22

So excited for everyone that will be testing the next few days! :dust:

So to those chart watchers out there... My temp keeps dropping and it's making me uneasy. What do you think? :shrug:


----------



## chulie

Whoo hoo Clandie!!! Awesome that you know your dpo!!! So exciting....stay away from googling that craziness!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I cheated and tested early but I wasn't expecting anything since you girls know how adamant I was that we missed this cycle. Well...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v432/kittyfeliz/image-13.jpg


----------



## lovelymiss

MRSJJ!! CONGRATS! How early did you test? I see both lines!! Ahhhh. :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yay! I feel better when other people see them! :haha:

According to FF I tested at 8 dpo and saw the faaaaaaaaintest of lines but it was enough to make me buy the blue dye test for today. These tests are from today, 9 dpo according to FF BUT I'm not sure what day I actually ovulated, I missed a critical temp so I really think this is more like 7 or 8 dpo because I don't think I ovulated the same day as my +OPK but who knows? :shrug:


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> I cheated and tested early but I wasn't expecting anything since you girls know how adamant I was that we missed this cycle. Well...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v432/kittyfeliz/image-13.jpg

 Wha wha wha!!!!!!! Yippppeeee!!!!! You go girl!!! Omg amazing! I feel like being a 9 year old girl and pointing my finger in your face and in as bratty a voice as I can muster, say "TOLD YOU"!!!! Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!:wohoo:<<<<me running around the house saying I SEE it I SEE it!!! I SOOOOOOOOO told you, you werent out!!!:happydance:

I don't see the blue one but I DEFINITELY can see the pink one easily!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations!


----------



## R22

Mrs.JJ, holy crap, you did it!! Congrats!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I see them both, the blue one is just faint, but it's there! LOL - I can see them all the way from TEXAS.

And R22: a lot of women (myself included) get a secondary estrogen surge mid-LP, I'd wager it will bottom out somewhere and then go right back up. FX for you! When are you testing?


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Mrs. JJ!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Haha yes, Lilly, Chulie and Clandie, you guys totally called it. I apparently was VERY in still!! :haha:

Thanks ladies for the congrats and thanks for the call out!! It's still seems really unreal like tomorrow I'll pee on a stick and there won't be anything there!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations to the couple of BFP's!!! Hopefully we will all be joining you this month!

AFM, AF is out the door so the BD'ing marathon will start later this week. Probably going to not be around the site for the next 3 weeks or so. It is one of our busiest times of the year at work and by the time I get home, the last thing I want to do is keep looking at a computer screen! Good luck to all of you ladies and I hope to see everyone with that blinking BFP by their name when I check in next! :)


----------



## chulie

So Clandie looks like you and I are in for the long haul together ;) guys.....I'm sitting here beyond shocked. It's 3:30 am I just woke hubby out of a dead sleep. So ya, so much for any clever way to tell him!! Omg.........beyond shocked!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## R22

ClandestineTX said:


> I see them both, the blue one is just faint, but it's there! LOL - I can see them all the way from TEXAS.
> 
> And R22: a lot of women (myself included) get a secondary estrogen surge mid-LP, I'd wager it will bottom out somewhere and then go right back up. FX for you! When are you testing?

I was going to test on July 3 (11 DPO).


----------



## R22

Congrats Chulie! I can't believe all the BFP! This is great....and making me so nervous that I actually dont want to POAS. AAHHH!!


----------



## lovelymiss

CONGRATS CHULIE! What a beautiful BFP!

We're off to a great start in July. :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

OMG Chulie!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats CHULIE!!!

Mrs. JJ and chulie FTW!!! 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! So exciting already and it's only July 1st!!! 

And seriously - I want a BFP so bad - not just for my birthday (timed perfectly to start my mom's retirement in TX in style), but so I can be bump buddies with you guys!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Also - chulie - any idea how many DPO you are?

@R22: I should be reasonable and test later, I usually start around 7-8 DPO and test first thing every morning to "get it out of my system" until a new cycle starts.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So excited for you to test, Clandie!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ: so am I, but also HATE disappointment. Want so much to join the BFP club - it would be awesome to be pregnant at the same time as you!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Everything is crossed Clandie!! I want all our over 30 ladies together!!!! SUPERFECTA POWER!!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Despite all my whining about waiting for ovulation, I really think I hate the beginning of the TWW more than any other point in a cycle - where I should just be focusing on all that which is not TTC-related in my life. There's nothing I can do at all. It's too late to change the likelihood of pregnancy and too early to test. I'm just a POAS addict with no reason in the world to test right now! At least I'll have a busy-ish weekend out of town, but the next few days feel like an eternity!


----------



## Kuawen

Yea I'm already starting to stock up for the TWW: video games, movies, books, ANYTHING not baby related that could hopefully keep my mind off of TTC until we leave for Hawaii on the 20th. Either I'm going to get the biggest bon voyage present or I'll be thankful for all the complimentary booze on the cruise to take my mind off it. 

I thought O'ing last month hurt. Everything was on the right side and I felt so so sick and crampy for nearly an entire week (four days beforehand and 2 days after). According to my calendar I'm supposed to be O'ing on either the 4th or the 5th (more than likely the 5th since the 21st of June was technically the day I miscarried and not CD1). Now I've got O pain on both sides that make last month seem like a relaxing massage. I could hardly walk last night and whined to DH to please hand me a melon baller so I could end my misery. Cramps and EWCM continue this morning but my CBFM says low?! I paid WAY too much money for this thing for it to tell me I'm not O'ing. I'm going to start using my left over cheapy OPK's to cross check it and if they don't match up I'm getting a refund. 

Just to be on the safe side, DH and I are still BDing every other day (and probably every day this week) to cover our bases.


----------



## R22

Kuawen, you are hilarious! A melon baller to end your misery!! LOL!! But I do hope it gets better and really hope this is your month!!


----------



## LillyTame

chulie!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! :hugs::dance:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LillyTame said:


> 5th
> :bfp:*Mrs. JJ*:happydance:
> (astericks because SOMEBODY didn't think she had it this cycle!!)
> (6/30 our lucky early tester #2)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I just saw this now Lilly!


----------



## LillyTame

:haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Chulie!!!! So excited for you as well!!!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on the Bfps :D 

Baby dust & Fxxed for everyone else :)
:dust:


----------



## AmberCali4nia

Congrats Mrs JJ and Chulie!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Chulie!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Chulie!!! You have been such a positive voice over all these threads and I am so happy you got your BFP!! Keep us updated to how things are going!


----------



## LillyTame

Well ladies _I_ finally got the positive I was waiting on....my OPK! :haha: I'm hoping I ov tomorrow...but more likely it will be 2-3 days (_my_ usual). We'll see :thumbup: BD sessions planned for tonight and the next 2 days...key word "planned" :dohh: lol Yay, so close to having a test date :happydance:


----------



## R22

I've been feeling a bit nauseous since my drive home from work today. :wacko: It could be nothing, it could be something but I don't want to get my hopes up. Soooo, just to ease my mind I think I'll test in the morning. :blush:

Anyone planning on testing tomorrow?


----------



## LillyTame

There are no "planned" testers for tomorrow :haha: but everyone seems to be testing early...you ladies are no help! Am I the ONLY one that's gonna wait till my test day?! lol blush:I'm talking a lot of stuff, I'll probably test at 6dpo :rofl:)


----------



## mommyxofxone

may i join you ladies??? i am cycle day 14 but my af is so screwed up after 1st that i dont have a test day yet


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh yay LillyTame! :) Can't wait for you to start testing. I'm 6dpo and have a strong urge to want to test at 8dpo. Trying my best to hold out until 10dpo with my FRER.


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> Also - chulie - any idea how many DPO you are?
> 
> @R22: I should be reasonable and test later, I usually start around 7-8 DPO and test first thing every morning to "get it out of my system" until a new cycle starts.

I'm thinking I'm 9 dpo?? If I look at my o symptoms it was definitely Sunday..maybe Monday latest???


----------



## chulie

Thanks for all your support ladies!! Mrs JJ are you testing again??? I'm gonna test again tomorrow just to make sure it gets darker.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yes Chulie! I will probably test everyday until I go into labor. :haha: Today was actually my third day testing and getting a :bfp: but the first day was Saturday and it was suuuuper light so even Hubs wasn't sure he believed me!


----------



## LillyTame

mommyxofxone said:


> may i join you ladies??? i am cycle day 14 but my af is so screwed up after 1st that i dont have a test day yet

Hi mommyxofxone! Welcome to the July Testers thread! I guess I gotta make somewhere for the people who are unsure of their dates. :-k Are you using OPKs or temping?


----------



## LillyTame

Mrs. JJ said:


> Yes Chulie! I will probably test everyday until I go into labor. :haha: Today was actually my third day testing and getting a :bfp: but the first day was Saturday and it was suuuuper light so even Hubs wasn't sure he believed me!

Mrs. JJ, not sure if you were just joking or not but beware! After a certain point you will start to get negs on a HPT! It will be awhile though (maybe in 2nd tri). Some women then add a little water to their urine and they get the positive again...it's called the hook effect. Something to do with your HCG being too high.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya I was just kidding! I'll stop... When I run out of tests probably. :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, good! lol We don't need any freak outs! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

LillyTame said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> may i join you ladies??? i am cycle day 14 but my af is so screwed up after 1st that i dont have a test day yet
> 
> Hi mommyxofxone! Welcome to the July Testers thread! I guess I gotta make somewhere for the people who are unsure of their dates. :-k Are you using OPKs or temping?Click to expand...

i'm temping and doing the ferning microscope. If i take several cycles i'll buy opks (i used them the cycle i got my bfp for the first one) but right now 'trying' to take it easy


----------



## LillyTame

How's that ferning microscope? I've heard of it, but don't know of anyone that actually uses one.


----------



## ClandestineTX

LillyTame said:


> There are no "planned" testers for tomorrow :haha: but everyone seems to be testing early...you ladies are no help! Am I the ONLY one that's gonna wait till my test day?! lol blush:I'm talking a lot of stuff, I'll probably test at 6dpo :rofl:)

Psssht... I'll be waiting until at LEAST 7 DPO! 



chulie said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Also - chulie - any idea how many DPO you are?
> 
> @R22: I should be reasonable and test later, I usually start around 7-8 DPO and test first thing every morning to "get it out of my system" until a new cycle starts.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm 9 dpo?? If I look at my o symptoms it was definitely Sunday..maybe Monday latest???Click to expand...

That's an AMAZING line for 9 DPO!!!



LillyTame said:


> Mrs. JJ said:
> 
> 
> Yes Chulie! I will probably test everyday until I go into labor. :haha: Today was actually my third day testing and getting a :bfp: but the first day was Saturday and it was suuuuper light so even Hubs wasn't sure he believed me!
> 
> Mrs. JJ, not sure if you were just joking or not but beware! After a certain point you will start to get negs on a HPT! It will be awhile though (maybe in 2nd tri). Some women then add a little water to their urine and they get the positive again...it's called the hook effect. Something to do with your HCG being too high.Click to expand...

"High dose hook effect" to be precise: https://www.pregnancylab.net/2011/05/false-negative-pregnancy-tests.html

And it's a real thing (note: we use a similar test in my lab for ID of something other than pregnancy and have the same issue) - if you want to keep testing and don't want false negatives, all you have to do is dilute the sample first (e.g. pee in a cup and water it down) - don't want to leave my POAS addicts hanging!


----------



## chulie

Mrs JJ...so cool! Glad to hear!!! Hahahaa ya I'm gonna buy 2 more and take one today and as long a its darker ill save the other one for a fee days later. 

Ohhhhh ya I've hear about that ferning thing. Someone else talked about it. Ok THAT'S cool! Especially as someone who had a microscope as a kid and used to run around asking people for blood and skin cells when I was like 9 so I could see it under the microscope!!! Hahahahaha. That just sounds like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## R22

Well ladies, I am sad to report that I got the :bfn: this morning. :cry:

I didn't think it was my month once my temps dropped and stayed low for several days, but when I was feeling quizzy yesterday I thought just maybe. 
I know you are not out until AF shows up but I just know this isn't the month. Guess I'll be moving over to August testers. :brat::hissy:


----------



## mommyxofxone

LillyTame said:


> How's that ferning microscope? I've heard of it, but don't know of anyone that actually uses one.

i bought it with my first, one because i think microscopes are awesome and two because i wouldn't have to buy anything to replace it. i wake up in the am, put one drop of saliva on the lens, (it takes 5 minutes to dry) i take my shower, come out, read the scope, and it's done. clean it, repeat in the am. and when you're fertile it looks like an actual fern plant. very cool.



chulie said:


> Ohhhhh ya I've hear about that ferning thing. Someone else talked about it. Ok THAT'S cool! Especially as someone who had a microscope as a kid and used to run around asking people for blood and skin cells when I was like 9 so I could see it under the microscope!!! Hahahahaha. That just sounds like a whole lot of fun!

it really is fun!!! you can get them on sale sometimes at early pregnancy tests .com that's how i got mine. i invested since i figured i'd be spending that much on opks/hpts monthly at least this is something i wouldn't have to replace every month!!! and look, i bought it in 2010, and it can never expire. so years of use if i want. after the next baby, i'll probably give it away to a friend.



R22 said:


> Well ladies, I am sad to report that I got the :bfn: this morning. :cry:
> 
> I didn't think it was my month once my temps dropped and stayed low for several days, but when I was feeling quizzy yesterday I thought just maybe.
> I know you are not out until AF shows up but I just know this isn't the month. Guess I'll be moving over to August testers. :brat::hissy:

i'm so sorry about the bfn hun :( how long have you been trying?? and when is af due?


----------



## R22

@mommyxo, this was our 12th month trying. DH is 35 and I am 34.

AF is due on Friday.


----------



## Whyte82

@ R22 I'm sorry that sucks :( !!!! fingers crossed for next month !!


----------



## Whyte82

Hi Guys not been on in a while, got an insect bite which in turn got infected with cellulitis and in hospital for antibiotics! rough week !! but feeling good again :thumbup:

AF is due Between 9th and 13th ( cycles have been varied)
How soon should i test??
Don't think this will have been our month though with me being in the hospital :cry:

I see a few :bfp: have been had :thumbup: that's awesome congrats guys!!!


----------



## chulie

Awww R22....sorry girl!!! xoxox


----------



## Mrs. JJ

There's still time R2, it's early! Don't give up hope!


----------



## lovelymiss

Opinions please?

Tomorrow is 8dpo and I'm going to a huge party for the 4th. There will be lots of drinking and jello shots. It will look odd if I don't drink because I am a drinker. Usually a glass or two of wine, or a few shots at a party. 

Anyway- 8dpo is early to get a BFP, so I don't really want to test. However, my thought is to test anyway. If it's a BFP, obviously I won't drink. If it's not- think it's okay to do a jello shot (there's this one I guess they have EVERYONE do) and maybe sip on a wine cooler or two? I know many women say drink until it's pink and other say don't drink during the TWW because it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's how I got my first positive. I was going to a party that evening and decided to POAS just so I felt better about drinking (I was sure I was out for the cycle anyways). The faintest line ever popped up. I though I was going crazy. So I told everyone I was on a diet basically and drank water and coconut water.


----------



## mommyxofxone

R22 said:


> @mommyxo, this was our 12th month trying. DH is 35 and I am 34.
> 
> AF is due on Friday.

oh hun i'm sorry that's a LONG time with no bfp :( i will send you extra dust that you just tested to early




lovelymiss said:


> Opinions please?
> 
> Tomorrow is 8dpo and I'm going to a huge party for the 4th. There will be lots of drinking and jello shots. It will look odd if I don't drink because I am a drinker. Usually a glass or two of wine, or a few shots at a party.
> 
> Anyway- 8dpo is early to get a BFP, so I don't really want to test. However, my thought is to test anyway. If it's a BFP, obviously I won't drink. If it's not- think it's okay to do a jello shot (there's this one I guess they have EVERYONE do) and maybe sip on a wine cooler or two? I know many women say drink until it's pink and other say don't drink during the TWW because it's better safe than sorry.

i was always scared. as soon as we start trying i try to make sure i don't drink anymore just because if something did happen i'd never forgive myself. even though it's probably fine if you drink just a little! i've known tons of people that have beautiful healthy children and they drank during the tww cause they weren't trying so they had no idea.


----------



## chulie

lovelymiss said:


> Opinions please?
> 
> Tomorrow is 8dpo and I'm going to a huge party for the 4th. There will be lots of drinking and jello shots. It will look odd if I don't drink because I am a drinker. Usually a glass or two of wine, or a few shots at a party.
> 
> Anyway- 8dpo is early to get a BFP, so I don't really want to test. However, my thought is to test anyway. If it's a BFP, obviously I won't drink. If it's not- think it's okay to do a jello shot (there's this one I guess they have EVERYONE do) and maybe sip on a wine cooler or two? I know many women say drink until it's pink and other say don't drink during the TWW because it's better safe than sorry.

So....regardless of how you personally feel...the simple fact is that the embryo is it's own entity until 5 weeks....it supplies all it's stuff until then...In my oppinion...If I took a test and it was negative I would feel completely safe drinking....and...god forbid something happen I would also know it had nothing to do with my 1 or 2 drinks...or 1 jello shot......I think if you take a test and it's negative it means there is no HCG in your body...which means your body is not pregnant.....You may still be able to become pregnant...but you are not in that time.....As with any decision we can only give you advise based on what works for us and everyone is different.....ALL that being said....I'm secretly going to hope that you might see a little something at 8 dpo and get all screwed up and have to deal with lying!!! hehehehehe...

Oh and if it makes you feel better...I had 2 drinks on Sunday and got my + monday.....I'm not even a little nervous about that!!


----------



## Whyte82

If anyone can help i would really appreciate it.
I O'd last week between Mon and Fri ( Not sure of exact day)
AF is either due 9th or 13th.
Should i leave testing until after the 13th? or should i try maybe the 10th or so?

Thanks :thumbup::dust:


----------



## chulie

Whyte82 said:


> If anyone can help i would really appreciate it.
> I O'd last week between Mon and Fri ( Not sure of exact day)
> AF is either due 9th or 13th.
> Should i leave testing until after the 13th? or should i try maybe the 10th or so?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup::dust:

So you o'd between the 24th-28th? how long are your cycles usually? because by 10th should be more than enough to test......


----------



## Whyte82

chulie said:


> Whyte82 said:
> 
> 
> If anyone can help i would really appreciate it.
> I O'd last week between Mon and Fri ( Not sure of exact day)
> AF is either due 9th or 13th.
> Should i leave testing until after the 13th? or should i try maybe the 10th or so?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup::dust:
> 
> So you o'd between the 24th-28th? how long are your cycles usually? because by 10th should be more than enough to test......Click to expand...


Yes i O'd between 24th and 28th! My cycles vary can be 24 days or 28 days!
Oh ok thanks :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

chulie said:


> lovelymiss said:
> 
> 
> Opinions please?
> 
> Tomorrow is 8dpo and I'm going to a huge party for the 4th. There will be lots of drinking and jello shots. It will look odd if I don't drink because I am a drinker. Usually a glass or two of wine, or a few shots at a party.
> 
> Anyway- 8dpo is early to get a BFP, so I don't really want to test. However, my thought is to test anyway. If it's a BFP, obviously I won't drink. If it's not- think it's okay to do a jello shot (there's this one I guess they have EVERYONE do) and maybe sip on a wine cooler or two? I know many women say drink until it's pink and other say don't drink during the TWW because it's better safe than sorry.
> 
> So....regardless of how you personally feel...the simple fact is that the embryo is it's own entity until 5 weeks....it supplies all it's stuff until then...In my oppinion...If I took a test and it was negative I would feel completely safe drinking....and...god forbid something happen I would also know it had nothing to do with my 1 or 2 drinks...or 1 jello shot......I think if you take a test and it's negative it means there is no HCG in your body...which means your body is not pregnant.....You may still be able to become pregnant...but you are not in that time.....As with any decision we can only give you advise based on what works for us and everyone is different.....ALL that being said....I'm secretly going to hope that you might see a little something at 8 dpo and get all screwed up and have to deal with lying!!! hehehehehe...
> 
> Oh and if it makes you feel better...I had 2 drinks on Sunday and got my + monday.....I'm not even a little nervous about that!!Click to expand...

WSS!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Whyte82 said:


> Hi Guys not been on in a while, got an insect bite which in turn got infected with cellulitis and in hospital for antibiotics! rough week !! but feeling good again :thumbup:
> 
> AF is due Between 9th and 13th ( cycles have been varied)
> How soon should i test??
> Don't think this will have been our month though with me being in the hospital :cry:
> 
> I see a few :bfp: have been had :thumbup: that's awesome congrats guys!!!

Oh you poor thing!! I concur that the 10th would be good but I'm a POAS addict so I start waaaay earlier lol


----------



## Whyte82

Mrs. JJ said:


> Whyte82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys not been on in a while, got an insect bite which in turn got infected with cellulitis and in hospital for antibiotics! rough week !! but feeling good again :thumbup:
> 
> AF is due Between 9th and 13th ( cycles have been varied)
> How soon should i test??
> Don't think this will have been our month though with me being in the hospital :cry:
> 
> I see a few :bfp: have been had :thumbup: that's awesome congrats guys!!!
> 
> Oh you poor thing!! I concur that the 10th would be good but I'm a POAS addict so I start waaaay earlier lolClick to expand...

Thanks :) !!! Lol i'm trying not to be a POAS addict!!! so going to try hold out till the 10th if i can :winkwink:


----------



## chulie

...oh I just wanted to add...this positive pregnancy test also makes my friends dream even crazier!!!! Remember the one who randomly told me I was pregnant????? Ya....that went from cute to creepy REAL FAST!!! hahahahha...


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Did you tell her??


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> Did you tell her??

I saw her yesterday for lunch...there was 4 of us together at this spa day and while we were sitting having lunch she kept making crazy eye contact with me....like..."do you have something to tell me" hahahaa..when she went to the washroom I followed her and said..."so you know"....she's like..."Tell me"...I told her I was pregnant....hahaha.....she said she already knew so she was very happy for me...the whole thing was SO creepy...I've known her a VERY long time and didn't know this side of her until now!!


----------



## Whyte82

chulie said:


> ...oh I just wanted to add...this positive pregnancy test also makes my friends dream even crazier!!!! Remember the one who randomly told me I was pregnant????? Ya....that went from cute to creepy REAL FAST!!! hahahahha...


Lmao!!!! ::rofl:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lovelymiss: it's all about concentration. Technically babies are attached after they implant and it's possible at 8 DPO to be in the window between initial implantation and a positive test. That being said - don't get drunk. You could get away with 1-3 drinks (if you wanted to drink), I would suggest drinking them slowly and drinking a glass of water between them, so you never really get drunk. But you don't have to drink because you are at a party, could pull a Mrs. JJ and tell them you are on a diet, it's too hot to drink, etc. I didn't drink at a BBQ last night because I exercised right before we went out and asked for water to help me re-hydrate - no one batted an eye.

@R22: did you come of BC right before you started trying? I've been doing way too much research on all this fertility stuff and going 12 months without a BFP doesn't necessarily mean you have a problem - especially if you got off BC right before you started trying. And the data looks very promising for people who don't conceive in the first 12 months to do so in the second 12 months without medical intervention.

@Whyte82: It depends on how sensitive you are to early BFNs. If they don't bother you, you could test as early as the 7th. If you want to wait it out, the 12-13th should be safe to get a BFP if you are. 

@chulie: I had totally forgotten about your friend and now, I am wondering if I can hire her! That's really just an amazing story, especially since she knew before you did! I love that you didn't wait to tell her, LOL, not that it mattered because she already "knew" :)

AFM ladies... I've had a rough day. Woke up, checked in online, ate breakfast, had to lie down because I've been having cramps/ lower back pain all day. I don't know if I should get excited that maybe 5 DPO isn't too early for implantation or should write it off as I did 30 minutes of 4 min walk, 1 win job intervals for the first time in a LONG time yesterday... and that feels like a lie, BTW. The cramping has mostly been barely above my pubic bone and I can't anatomically make that location make sense for my intervals.... only time will tell, right?


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> @lovelymiss: it's all about concentration. Technically babies are attached after they implant and it's possible at 8 DPO to be in the window between initial implantation and a positive test. That being said - don't get drunk. You could get away with 1-3 drinks (if you wanted to drink), I would suggest drinking them slowly and drinking a glass of water between them, so you never really get drunk. But you don't have to drink because you are at a party, could pull a Mrs. JJ and tell them you are on a diet, it's too hot to drink, etc. I didn't drink at a BBQ last night because I exercised right before we went out and asked for water to help me re-hydrate - no one batted an eye.
> 
> @R22: did you come of BC right before you started trying? I've been doing way too much research on all this fertility stuff and going 12 months without a BFP doesn't necessarily mean you have a problem - especially if you got off BC right before you started trying. And the data looks very promising for people who don't conceive in the first 12 months to do so in the second 12 months without medical intervention.
> 
> @Whyte82: It depends on how sensitive you are to early BFNs. If they don't bother you, you could test as early as the 7th. If you want to wait it out, the 12-13th should be safe to get a BFP if you are.
> 
> @chulie: I had totally forgotten about your friend and now, I am wondering if I can hire her! That's really just an amazing story, especially since she knew before you did! I love that you didn't wait to tell her, LOL, not that it mattered because she already "knew" :)
> 
> AFM ladies... I've had a rough day. Woke up, checked in online, ate breakfast, had to lie down because I've been having cramps/ lower back pain all day. I don't know if I should get excited that maybe 5 DPO isn't too early for implantation or should write it off as I did 30 minutes of 4 min walk, 1 win job intervals for the first time in a LONG time yesterday... and that feels like a lie, BTW. The cramping has mostly been barely above my pubic bone and I can't anatomically make that location make sense for my intervals.... only time will tell, right?

Thanks for info!!! yes true i don't like the disappointment alright so might hold out till the end of next week then maybe!!!

You never know maybe it is implantation :) :dust:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Fx'd Clandie!! SUPERFECTA POWER!!!!


----------



## chulie

Well of course it's implanting Clandie!!! You have to come with JJ and I to our March due date group so it makes perfect sense ;) 

Ya I had zero intentions of telling her but the entire lunch it was totally obvious she knew so I had to call her out! Haha


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Have you gonna over there yet Chulie? I'm too scurred!! Lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

You guys have NO idea how much I want to come over to the other side! Plus my IRL bestie had a 6w scan today and "baby present this time" - so she's definitely pregnant - and you guys are definitely pregnant and seriously... I want on that :boat: tired of feeling :shipw:


----------



## Kuawen

^^^WSS Though I'm so bummed that my EDD would most likely be in early April and not March :cry: but I still plan on stalking all your pregnancy journals! I'm a masochist. 

I'm starting to fear that I won't be ovulating this month... I'm on CD12 and none of the OPK's or monitors are even beginning to darken... I know that last month it was really fast like BAM DtD!!! and then back to no lines at all but I should be seeing at least SOMEthing to hint that it's coming right? The cramps are all gone except for the smallest twinge on left side every few hours and EWCM is starting to dry up... what's going on?! :brat:


----------



## R22

@ Clandestine, I stop BC in April 12 and we started trying in July 12. We already know my DH has some...issues, so we are up against some challenges. We are seeing a Dr. next week to see what options we have. :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

@R22: "options" are good things. You don't need to worry until you run out of those!


----------



## chulie

Kuawen said:


> ^^^WSS Though I'm so bummed that my EDD would most likely be in early April and not March :cry: but I still plan on stalking all your pregnancy journals! I'm a masochist.
> 
> I'm starting to fear that I won't be ovulating this month... I'm on CD12 and none of the OPK's or monitors are even beginning to darken... I know that last month it was really fast like BAM DtD!!! and then back to no lines at all but I should be seeing at least SOMEthing to hint that it's coming right? The cramps are all gone except for the smallest twinge on left side every few hours and EWCM is starting to dry up... what's going on?! :brat:

What cha talking 'bout....girl I don ovulate till day 17!!! You got TONS of time ;)


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> Have you gonna over there yet Chulie? I'm too scurred!! Lol

Hahaha yup! I think until the conversations turn to c sections,breast feeding, tummy sleeping, epidurals or anything else were safe! Lmao 
Then ill run for the hills


----------



## Kuawen

Haha it's times like these I wish I had a longer cycle. I'm usually CD14 like clockwork but this is the first time my pre-O symptoms have ever just dissappeared :wacko: don't mind me I'm just super ultra paranoid.


----------



## chulie

Kuawen said:


> Haha it's times like these I wish I had a longer cycle. I'm usually CD14 like clockwork but this is the first time my pre-O symptoms have ever just dissappeared :wacko: don't mind me I'm just super ultra paranoid.

Oh hey listen. We know paranoid! Hahahaa but don't worry it can not there and bam! Suddenly there. Good luck girl it could just be off a tiny bit!! 

How long are your cycles normally??


----------



## Kuawen

28 to 29 days. I know perfectly normal but sometimes I think it would be nice not to feel terrible every other week. And here I am wanting to get pregnant and have MS and everything else. idk I'm just whining


----------



## chulie

Hey that's what we're here for!!!!! ;) but the upside is your cycles are a great length. Super important!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

As late as usual, me being over here in the latest time zone it seems :dohh: And you ladies seem to have been busy! So I'm all caught up and you ladies seem to have everything covered! :thumbup:




R22 said:


> Well ladies, I am sad to report that I got the :bfn: this morning. :cry:

R22, you know how we all feel about this...not over till the red lady sings!



mommyxofxone said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> How's that ferning microscope? I've heard of it, but don't know of anyone that actually uses one.
> 
> i bought it with my first, one because i think microscopes are awesome and two because i wouldn't have to buy anything to replace it. i wake up in the am, put one drop of saliva on the lens, (it takes 5 minutes to dry) i take my shower, come out, read the scope, and it's done. clean it, repeat in the am. and when you're fertile it looks like an actual fern plant. very cool.Click to expand...

Very interesting...I think I might look more into this next cycle :thumbup:



Whyte82 said:


> Hi Guys not been on in a while, got an insect bite which in turn got infected with cellulitis and in hospital for antibiotics! rough week !! but feeling good again :thumbup:
> 
> AF is due Between 9th and 13th ( cycles have been varied)
> How soon should i test??
> Don't think this will have been our month though with me being in the hospital :cry:
> 
> I see a few :bfp: have been had :thumbup: that's awesome congrats guys!!!

Sorry you've been having a rough week! :hugs: I'm no help for testing...I'm trying my best this cycle not to test till AF is due and AF is always 12 days after OV for me (like clockwork!) so I know exactly when I "want" to test, although I'll probably test early :blush::haha:



lovelymiss said:


> Opinions please?
> 
> Tomorrow is 8dpo and I'm going to a huge party for the 4th. There will be lots of drinking and jello shots. It will look odd if I don't drink because I am a drinker. Usually a glass or two of wine, or a few shots at a party.
> 
> Anyway- 8dpo is early to get a BFP, so I don't really want to test. However, my thought is to test anyway. If it's a BFP, obviously I won't drink. If it's not- think it's okay to do a jello shot (there's this one I guess they have EVERYONE do) and maybe sip on a wine cooler or two? I know many women say drink until it's pink and other say don't drink during the TWW because it's better safe than sorry.

I don't drink so i don't have this worry....but I've heard one glass of wine is ok. :shrug:



ClandestineTX said:


> AFM ladies... I've had a rough day. Woke up, checked in online, ate breakfast, had to lie down because I've been having cramps/ lower back pain all day. I don't know if I should get excited that maybe 5 DPO isn't too early for implantation or should write it off as I did 30 minutes of 4 min walk, 1 win job intervals for the first time in a LONG time yesterday... and that feels like a lie, BTW. The cramping has mostly been barely above my pubic bone and I can't anatomically make that location make sense for my intervals.... only time will tell, right?

FX'd for implantation!:thumbup:



Kuawen said:


> ^^^WSS Though I'm so bummed that my EDD would most likely be in early April and not March :cry: but I still plan on stalking all your pregnancy journals! I'm a masochist.
> 
> I'm starting to fear that I won't be ovulating this month... I'm on CD12 and none of the OPK's or monitors are even beginning to darken... I know that last month it was really fast like BAM DtD!!! and then back to no lines at all but I should be seeing at least SOMEthing to hint that it's coming right? The cramps are all gone except for the smallest twinge on left side every few hours and EWCM is starting to dry up... what's going on?! :brat:

Um....CD 26 I got my pos OPK so no sympathy here! :devil: No, I'm just joking. My OV has been late about 3-4 days the last two months and before that I was ovulating CD18-23 anyway, so I'm going to see a specialist about my late OV, it's worrying me.



chulie said:


> What cha talking 'bout....girl I don ovulate till day 17!!! You got TONS of time ;)

:haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

Looks like I am outsie for the month and next month. I will probably be a September tester. DH leaves to a work trip today. Check out my journal for the details. I really wanted a March baby too. For some reason I like March. I'll also still will be stalking the new pregos.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@MIZZYD: How are you out already at 3 DPO??? I have developed this nasty habit of checking the EDD based on ovulation - my FIL passed away recently and this EDD would be March 20th... if baby is there and could hold out a bit late, would be a contender for his birthday which was March 23rd.

@LillyTame: thanks for the FXing! I really hope this cycle works out, getting discouraged after 8 full cycles, but trying to keep my optimism up, because this one looks as good as it possibly can at this point. And SO glad you finally got your +OPK. I was dying of impatience by CD 20!


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> Looks like I am outsie for the month and next month. I will probably be a September tester. DH leaves to a work trip today. Check out my journal for the details. I really wanted a March baby too. For some reason I like March. I'll also still will be stalking the new pregos.

Yea, MIZZYD, why do you think you are out? Did I miss something? :shrug: (running over to your journal)


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh man lots of action on this thread today! 

:hugs:

I've been reading, just haven't had time to respond. It's been an awful day... and busy. So I am skipping that party! Won't be drinking, so I won't be testing. I think I would have just not had any alcohol. Haven't had much lately anyway. A glass of wine here and there.

Whyte- I am due the 9th and I'll be testing the 7th, but I'll be testing even early on the 5th just to see! I think the 10th is good middle spot for you to test!

Cland- FXed for implantation bleeding. I haven't spotted, but I feel like AF is coming on! Lots of cramps. 

Kuawen- you're not whining! Just frustrated. Your ov will come!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lovelymiss: thankfully no spotting, just cramping here. And mostly settled now, was really bad for awhile in late morning today.


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> @lovelymiss: thankfully no spotting, just cramping here. And mostly settled now, was really bad for awhile in late morning today.

 :)


----------



## R22

@MizzyD so sorry to hear that! We will be here for you!


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx R22. I will definitely probably be on here a bit more and hoping that time goes by really fast. Luckily my brother is staying with me, but he is 14 so pretty much I will be taking care of him, but at least I wont be alone. Also, I am bringing his Labrador to take care of us. After what happened last time I need a guard dog for the backyard. 

I think I am out because before ovulation (according to FF) all of my OPK's were negative and not once did I feel any CM.


----------



## chulie

Hi girls......

Mizzd....Sorry but...why would you be out at 3DPO???What happened last time? Did I miss a post? I really apologize if you've already answered this....


----------



## Whyte82

Hope everyone has a lovely 4th July Weekend!!!


And good luck to any testers testing over the weekend :thumbup::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Have progressed into the part of the cycle where I start trying to prepare myself for it to be game over. Looked at my other charts - I always get cramping the week after ovulation! So I'm not sure yesterday's eventful cramping meant anything. I can say I don't usually have cramping so bad I have to lie down with a heating pad... so maybe it's not totally bust?


----------



## MIZZYD

@Chulie, because I did not have any positive OPK's, I might had ovulated before I started testing, and there was no BD then because I was waiting for the "right time" (oh yea, and DH and I had gotten into a fight, lol) This was our first cycle trying so we were learning a lot and taking a lot of information in. But now we know that every other day after AF leaves is the best way to go. This next cycle he will be on a business trip, but I am hoping he comes back on time to BD everyday when I am fertile, FX that I am not out for August testing, an April baby would be cool too.


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> Have progressed into the part of the cycle where I start trying to prepare myself for it to be game over. Looked at my other charts - I always get cramping the week after ovulation! So I'm not sure yesterday's eventful cramping meant anything. I can say I don't usually have cramping so bad I have to lie down with a heating pad... so maybe it's not totally bust?


Exactly!!! Keep positive ( which i know only getting harder after 8 cycles) but like you said not the normal cramping you get so something is different!!! 

Sending loads of my Irish Luck to you :winkwink::flower:


----------



## MIZZYD

@Clandestine when will you be testing? I am excited for you and FX.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@MIZZYD: just from your chart, ovulation looks about CD 15 (keeping in mind BBT isn't terribly accurate for pinpointing ovulation)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

April is an awesome month Mizzy!!

Clandie - don't worry, I didn't have a symptom until after I saw the pink line!! don't let lack of symptoms get you down!!


----------



## LillyTame

Good morning ladies! :flower: Hope everyone is having a good day! :thumbup: I'm chipper because it's my Friday lol

Ok, we have a couple scheduled testers today...wheeeere aaaare yoooou?

*3rd* 
countrygurl3
R22

Remember, I'm not counting anyone out no matter how many BFNs you get, until AF shows :tease:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Whyte82 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Have progressed into the part of the cycle where I start trying to prepare myself for it to be game over. Looked at my other charts - I always get cramping the week after ovulation! So I'm not sure yesterday's eventful cramping meant anything. I can say I don't usually have cramping so bad I have to lie down with a heating pad... so maybe it's not totally bust?
> 
> 
> Exactly!!! Keep positive ( which i know only getting harder after 8 cycles) but like you said not the normal cramping you get so something is different!!!
> 
> Sending loads of my Irish Luck to you :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

Will take all the Irish Luck I can get - Hubster's family is Irish, my mom's father's side is all Irish... a March baby would be super Irish, too. And we really do celebrate St. Pat's around here like most people do Christmas! Only with corned beef, cabbage, carrots, potatoes, etc. 

And yeah... after 8 full cycles... it does get hard. I feel bipolar. On one hand the chance of each subsequent cycle being a BFP seems to go up, data shows couples who keep trying will conceive (sooner or later). But then I think about all those charts that show such-and-such percent within 3 cycles, something like 60-80% by the 6th cycle and only like 85% by the 12th... which makes me think being in cycle 9 is actually lower chance than we had in cycle 1... I just wish I could think about something else!!!



MIZZYD said:


> @Clandestine when will you be testing? I am excited for you and FX.

Tomorrow is 7 DPO, which is usually when I start testing with FMU - just once a day with an IC/ Wondfo and then carry on. If I don't test early I drive myself mad thinking about whether it would be positive if I tested, so months ago I just started testing every day early enough that I expect a BFN and then desensitize myself to subsequent ones. I'll let everyone know about tomorrow's test, but unlikely to be back on here before Sunday night/ Monday morning, because I'm going out of town for the weekend!


----------



## Whyte82

Will take all the Irish Luck I can get - Hubster's family is Irish, my mom's father's side is all Irish... a March baby would be super Irish, too. And we really do celebrate St. Pat's around here like most people do Christmas! Only with corned beef, cabbage, carrots, potatoes, etc. 

And yeah... after 8 full cycles... it does get hard. I feel bipolar. On one hand the chance of each subsequent cycle being a BFP seems to go up, data shows couples who keep trying will conceive (sooner or later). But then I think about all those charts that show such-and-such percent within 3 cycles, something like 60-80% by the 6th cycle and only like 85% by the 12th... which makes me think being in cycle 9 is actually lower chance than we had in cycle 1... I just wish I could think about something else!!!


Well i am 100% Irish Girl!!! so you have a lot on your side :winkwink:
I can only imagine this is only my 4th cycle :growlmad:!!!
I was just actually speaking to a good friend of mine last night, and she was trying for 2 years with no luck , charting EVERYTHING and getting really down!! She then just stopped charting for one month cos was BFN's were upsetting her and BOOM got her BFP that month !


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Whyte82: I think cycle 4 was when I started to emotionally distance myself from the process. I had to. Which is why I get really impatient pre-O, then get excited, and then start talking myself down, so I'm not devastated when it's all over. I keep joking that if I ever get a BFP, Hubster will have to pick me up off the bathroom floor, because I fully expect to pass out from the sheer shock of seeing a second line!


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> @Whyte82: I think cycle 4 was when I started to emotionally distance myself from the process. I had to. Which is why I get really impatient pre-O, then get excited, and then start talking myself down, so I'm not devastated when it's all over. I keep joking that if I ever get a BFP, Hubster will have to pick me up off the bathroom floor, because I fully expect to pass out from the sheer shock of seeing a second line!


That is actually really good advice! Thanks 
I keep saying sure it will take a while don't get too hopeful! then i just can't help but be devo when i get BFN!!!

Haha! ya think it will be some shock alright!!! But the best one :)


----------



## lovelymiss

Tomorow is 9dpo. I was going to hold out until 10dpo (and I was doing SO well!), but I think I'm gonna test early. I don't want to miss a possible BFP on the 4th of July. How cute would it be to get a 4th of July onesie to announce it to DH? I won't get too down if it's a BFN. I'll just wait until 11DPO (Saturday) to test again, then wait for AF to be late if it's still negative.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lovelymiss: you have a lot more restraint than I do. I don't think I've ever managed to wait until even 8 DPO and certainly have not skipped days once I start testing! GOOD LUCK to you! So excited to leave for the weekend and I hope to come back to more BFPs!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh I think that would be super cute, lovelymiss! FXd for you! :dust:

I'm gonna try, try, try my best to not test till 13dpo...will be one day late by then. I have never waiting till AF...the earliest has been 5dpo and the lastest 8dpo. Probably just going to have to take it one day at a time, lucky for me there are no special days past 6dpo that I would have an excuse to test early lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

What's this needing an excuse to test early? :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

lol...you know...mother's day, someone's bday, any holiday really :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I was suggesting that you don't 'need' a reason - I know I don't!


----------



## LillyTame

I know! And you are not helping my cause! :haha: I'm trying to wait till AF is actually late. :coffee:


----------



## ClandestineTX

If you are really committed, give all your tests to your OH and tell him no matter what you say, do not give them back to you. I would go completely crazy trying something like that. Though I've been thinking and if I got into cycle 10, I think I'm going to ditch BBT tracking and just try CM observations and OPKs.


----------



## LillyTame

Ha! I've tried that, a few cycles in. He can be a dink sometimes...instead of actually hiding the sticks from me, he just put them out of my reach (he is a foot taller than me)...but I could totally get them down with the broom :haha: So I could see them and they were just up there taunting me which made things worse because I saw them every time I walked in or out of our bedroom :rofl:

Honestly, I use OV pain and OPKs for pinpointing OV...IF my temps happen to dip and coordinate with those that's great...but what I really like is to watch my temps AFTER OV...I like watching them go up and then that tell tale drop the day before AF warns me not to get my hopes up that AF will be late. I need the pre-OV temps just to get my crosshairs nice and neat.

I've actually been taking my temp at whatever time I've woken up from sleeping the longest and then enter them all at the same time and I love how "smooth" my chart has been versus trying to temp at the same time. This is the 2nd time I've "experimented" with my temps...the first was sporadic times during vacation...result was the same...I was able to tell pre-ov temps from post-ov temps and that's all I want.


----------



## countrygurl3

Hi everyone!! I haven't been around lately...I was sick last week and this week work is crazy with all this heat. Anyway Today is the 'day' :/ I'm not the type of person to test earlier, because I dread disappointment. 

Last night I had a horrific lower abdomen pain, I was down for about a half hour...Not sure what it was. AF is suppose to show her face today, but no signs...Just loads of CM (TMI) So if I don't see her by tonight, I'll probably test first thing in the AM and let you all know :)


----------



## countrygurl3

CONGRATS TO ALL BFPS!!! Soooo excited for you all, it looks like it has been a long time coming and you all deserve it!! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hi countrygurl3! Sorry to hear that you have been sick...but that _could_ be a good sign! I once read our immune systems are lowered during implantation which can lead to first symptoms being cold like symptoms!

:thumbup:Fx'd for a BFP for you tomorrow! And :af::growlmad:!


----------



## countrygurl3

LillyTame said:


> Hi countrygurl3! Sorry to hear that you have been sick...but that _could_ be a good sign! I once read our immune systems are lowered during implantation which can lead to first symptoms being cold like symptoms!
> 
> :thumbup:Fx'd for a BFP for you tomorrow! And :af::growlmad:!

Thank you!! I'm a little nervous, I guess that can be expected.

I read that once too, and I a horrible cold. Maybe this time is was a good thing to be sick haha :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck with your test tomorrow, countrygurl3!

@Lilly: I love the idea of just temping whenever. I think if I go on to cycle 10, that's what I will do. I'm very much over waking up to an alarm every day and I don't think getting up at 5 AM to temp every day is helping me out - especially that I manage to do it even if we've been up past midnight. I do roll over and go back to sleep, but at the same time my sleep has been interrupted and I feel it throughout the day. And you know what - I'm turning off the alarm on my phone now. Like right now. I'm not getting up at 5 AM unless that's when Hubster wants to start our drive out of town.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm with you ladies. I'm getting my sleep this long weekend. :sleep: Though my cat is also an excellent alarm clock! :growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup: I even sleep better not worrying about trying to sleep the whole night. As long as I get at least 3 hrs...I temp. Before I would wake up to pee and then stay awake worrying about not getting back to sleep and being able to sleep for a solid 3 hrs :dohh: Then I realized but I'm sleeping over 3 hrs before I wake up to pee...but I don't always wake up to pee :wacko: So that's when I decided to stop worrying about WHEN I woke up and just focused on the 1st time I woke up and had longer than 3 hrs of sleep.


----------



## R22

LillyTame said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower: Hope everyone is having a good day! :thumbup: I'm chipper because it's my Friday lol
> 
> Ok, we have a couple scheduled testers today...wheeeere aaaare yoooou?
> 
> *3rd*
> countrygurl3
> R22
> 
> Remember, I'm not counting anyone out no matter how many BFNs you get, until AF shows :tease:

I'm out. :( not only did AF show up but she's early!! FXd for next month.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:hugs: R2!! Sorry she got you!!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry the :witch: got you R22! :hugs: FX'd for next cycle! :drunk:


----------



## LillyTame

:cry:Awww, I'm so sorry she got you, R22 :hugs:

Stupid, stupid head :gun::witch:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry R22! I hope this cycle is your last!


----------



## R22

Best wishes and baby dust to you CountryGurl!


----------



## R22

HEY!! I just looked at my calendar on FF :mail: and I will test again on July 28. I'm still a July tester!:happydance:


----------



## lovelymiss

RDD- sorry the nasty witch got ya! :( Glad you can still test later this month, though. Yay shorter cycles. :)


----------



## LillyTame

R22 said:


> HEY!! I just looked at my calendar on FF :mail: and I will test again on July 28. I'm still a July tester!:happydance:

:haha: Woohoo! :happydance: I _think_ that was Mrs. JJ's alternate date too! Maybe we are just destined to have a BFP on that date!! :thumbup: I will add you.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

It was, cause I have short cycles too!!! This really is Lucky July Testers!!!!!!


----------



## countrygurl3

R22 said:


> Best wishes and baby dust to you CountryGurl!

THank you!! Im sorry the witch got you this cycle...ugh she is the worst 'Debbie downer' lol. fx on your next cycle, crossing my fingers and toes for you :hug:


----------



## Miracle79

CONGRATS Mrs JJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miracle79

I was trying to figure out how to get all of the tickers that everyone is using. Where can I get them?


----------



## Miracle79

I want to test early.....but.......?????


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats mrsjj!


----------



## LillyTame

Miracle79 said:


> I was trying to figure out how to get all of the tickers that everyone is using. Where can I get them?

Which kind of ticker do you want? Charting? Countdowns? Or our july thread ticker?

The code for the july thread is on the first post towards the bottom in the spoiler.

For the other tickers...most of them you can click on and it will take you to the site where they were made and you can make yours there.


----------



## lovelymiss

So I want to go to bed (I'm tired and anxious to test!) but I am babysitting my 4 year old great-nephew so my niece can see her other son in the NICU. He's wide awake and won't go to sleep. Ahhhhh. I'm sitting here on the couch ready to doze off and he's playing with my dogs. He's laying down, but so hyper (and still adorable!).


----------



## MIZZYD

My 4 y/o nephew is on his way also, looks like I will be sitting as well, and gosh does that boy have energy.


----------



## chulie

So sorry R22!!!! But lets face it. July is just a word....we're all in this together no matter when you test ;) 

Happy July 4th to all my Amercian Friends!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Tested this morning.

:bfn: Guess no cute 4th of July announcement for DH. :( Holding out until 11 or 12 dpo now.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lovelymiss: sorry about your BFN, but remember it's super early - so it means nothing!

AFM... 7 DPO and BFN as expected. Still undecided as to whether I'm taking tests with me this weekend. Will likely be a last minute decision!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

There's still time ladies!


----------



## Miracle79

Any of you ladies with BFP have any early symptoms ?


----------



## countrygurl3

So today I am 1 day late and tested this morning with FMU and HPT and I got :bfn: ugh...No signs of the witch. But I was truly expecting a positive with being late and having no AF symptoms.

Any ideas...Try a different test?? false negative? (is that possible) wait and try again tomorrow if AF hasn't shown?? hcg levels too low to come up positive? Any ideas or advise would be great!! Thank you!

Happy thoughts, fx, and baby dust to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## chulie

Countrygirl a false negative is always possible...everyone has different amounts of HCG....My girlfriend took a test the day her period was due because she was in her sisters wedding...the test was negative...so she got drunk and had a good ol' time...3 days later she still didn't have a period so she tested again and got a bfp!...

@lovelymiss...so sorry girl...I remember having this great plan to surprise DH on fathers day with my BFP....but it didn't happen...so I know how frustrating that can be..but it's still early!!!!! 

@miracle79...I always track symptoms because my AF can sometimes bring weird things...so I had started tracking symptoms so I would know....ok.....when I'm getting my period I get sore boobs 6 dpo...so...the month I did get my BFP...I got sore boobs at 6 dpo but....they were WAY more sore than normal....even at 7 dpo when I was in the shower...when the water hit them it hurt...because sore boobs are a sign of AF I didn't think much but looking back they were WAY more sore than normal....and at 8 dpo I had dizzyness and nausea....but again...I thought maybe it was something else.....but there were definitely some early signs looking back...


----------



## lovelymiss

@Countrygirl- give it a day or two. If AF doesn't show, try a different test! Your levels might not be high enough yet. Definitely such thing as false negative!! FXed and :dust:!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Miracle79 said:


> Any of you ladies with BFP have any early symptoms ?

I did not have any early symptoms. I thought I was out for the cycle so I wasn't symptom spotting so nothing out of the ordinary happened for me to notice. 

Countrygirl - Test again tomorrow, some ladies get their lines later.


----------



## countrygurl3

Thank you chulie, lovelymiss, and mrs. JJ! I think that is what I am going to do. I am going to buy a different test today and we'll give it a shot. I might wait till Saturday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## lovelymiss

Ugh. Getting some pretty serious AF cramps. No sore boobies. Acne breakout... I guess AF is on her way. She's due the 9th, but she's come early before.


----------



## Kuawen

Still waiting for O. Today is CD14 and it was scheduled to happen today, but I might have miscalculated because the 21st was my MC date and AF didn't technically start until after, so it may arrive tomorrow. But still no lines on OPK's or CBFM, and no symptoms of impending O either. Some cramps and heaviness in the ovary area, but nothing to make me think it's going to happen... We're still BDing like it's arriving though, just in case. And to keep me from feeling too blue about it.


----------



## countrygurl3

lovelymiss said:


> Ugh. Getting some pretty serious AF cramps. No sore boobies. Acne breakout... I guess AF is on her way. She's due the 9th, but she's come early before.

Stay positive, your not out till the witch comes. I know you have the signs she's coming. But no reason worry till she shows.


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen said:


> Still waiting for O. Today is CD14 and it was scheduled to happen today, but I might have miscalculated because the 21st was my MC date and AF didn't technically start until after, so it may arrive tomorrow. But still no lines on OPK's or CBFM, and no symptoms of impending O either. Some cramps and heaviness in the ovary area, but nothing to make me think it's going to happen... We're still BDing like it's arriving though, just in case. And to keep me from feeling too blue about it.

FX'd OV happens soon, I know how it can make you anxious waiting...so much waiting in TTC! :dohh: lol


----------



## lovelymiss

How are you ladies today?

I am still cramping. Had some very light pinkish spotting when I wiped a bit a go. I spot a day or so before AF, but she's not due until the 9th. Confusing! I want to test tomorrow, but I have a big Comprehensive Exam for my master's program. BFN, BFP... I'll be too distracted either way! Plan is to test Sunday (12dpo).


----------



## LillyTame

One of our other ladies is spotting too :nope: I sure hope you two are just implanting, it's a long shot...but it could happen! [-o&lt;

Good luck on your exam!:amartass:


----------



## mommyxofxone

still haven't even o'd yet. jeeez


----------



## lovelymiss

mommyxofxone said:


> still haven't even o'd yet. jeeez

Sorry :( It'll come!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know just frustrating, all these ladies with normal cycles. i have to wait til bloody cd 20 something, and it changes every month lol! stupid body ! it's like a terrible game.


----------



## LillyTame

Kauwen was waiting for her OV too, wonder if it came. If it makes you feel any better mine came CD27 :coffee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

lilly! my goodness! that's a long time !!!


----------



## LillyTame

LOVE the new pic lovelymiss! :thumbup:


mommyxofxone, you telling me! :haha: This is the 2nd month it's been on CD 27 :dohh:


----------



## Kuawen

So my afternoon OPK today is FINALLY starting to get darker. I'm anticipating that I'll get my peak either tomorrow or Sunday (so the BD marathon continues lol we're actually starting to wear out here!!!) and fingers crossed that this little eggy took longer because it'll be a perfect egg! I'll post and update my testing date once I've got the surge confirmed. :bunny: I hope your OV happens soon mommyxofxone! It's no fun waiting for the TWW so we can wait some more while we wait... wait, what? 

Since I'm O'ing late does that mean that I can expect AF to arrive late too? I've never had this happen to me before... it would be a real bummer to have a shortened LP because of this :growlmad:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls can I join you for my long tww,got my first peak today on the monitor so due to test on the 21st July

Good luck everyone x


----------



## LillyTame

yep...late AF...because your LP will remain the same. No matter when I OV...my AF comes 12 days later. Like frickin clockwork :roll: :dohh: lol


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna said:


> Hi girls can I join you for my long tww,got my first peak today on the monitor so due to test on the 21st July
> 
> Good luck everyone x

Welcome to the July Testers thread! :flower: I will add you to the 21st! Wishing you lots of luck and sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Kuawen

Okay thanks for letting me know. I just don't want to be running around freaking out on the 20th thinking "OMG AF is late I must be pregnant but why is it still a BFN?!" because I haven't adjusted my dates properly. 

Funny enough, I'm going to have to test while we're in Hawaii, which means I won't have internet....so I might not be able to let you ladies know what it says until we get back :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,if I do fall this month i'll be due on my birthday :)


----------



## LillyTame

ooh how cute would that be!


----------



## mamadonna

I know lol!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hi there! Can I join too? I am about 6-7dpo and I plan on testing on July 14th. (Well if I can last that long :) )


----------



## LillyTame

nikkilucky77 said:


> Hi there! Can I join too? I am about 6-7dpo and I plan on testing on July 14th. (Well if I can last that long :) )

:wave: Hi nikkilucky77! Welcome to the July Testers thread! I hope this is your lucky month! :thumbup: Sending lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:


----------



## Miracle79

Im so excited and nervous.... i wanted to test early but i will wait... 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1371099600z6z28z14.png


----------



## LillyTame

Miracle79 said:


> Im so excited and nervous.... i wanted to test early but i will wait...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1371099600z6z28z14.png

:haha: I know what you mean, but you are almost there! :happydance: Any symptoms?


----------



## lovelymiss

For the heck of it I tested today with my SMU... not expecting anything... and...

https://i42.tinypic.com/30rwpi1.jpg

I'm OVER THE MOON. I just blurted it out over the phone with DH. He's away for 3 more weeks and I can't wait that long!!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats lovelymiss h&h 9months


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats Lovelymiss!!!!!

:bfp::happydance::dance::headspin::bfp::happydance::dance::headspin::bfp:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::hugs:Congratulations lovelymiss!!!:dance::yipee:

(and I love the new pic, I wrote that earlier but didnt know if you caught it :haha:)


----------



## lovelymiss

LillyTame said:


> :happydance::hugs:Congratulations lovelymiss!!!:dance::yipee:
> 
> (and I love the new pic, I wrote that earlier but didnt know if you caught it :haha:)


Thanks everyone!

And oh no I must have missed it! Thanks. :) I love my red hair. I get complimented on it wherever I go!


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats lovelymiss!!!!!!!!


----------



## R22

Yay lovelymiss! Congrats!!


----------



## countrygurl3

:happydance:Congrats lovelymiss!!! Sooo excited for you!

So today I am 3 days late for AF. I POAS on 7/3 BFN. I said I would wait till today and test again. Well last night I got up like 3 times to use the bathroom, well so much for FMU :wacko:

Couldn't wait till morning, so tested with the same test as 7/3 a couple min. ago and still a BFN. Ugh!! Im going crazy! I need AF or BFP now ahaha. Hopefully test in the AM.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## R22

Contrygurl, I was wondering about you. I can't believe you haven't gotten an answer either way. But that is good news as that means there is still a chance. I really hope this is your BFP month! I'll be sending you baby dust all night!! Good luck and FXd for you!


----------



## LillyTame

omg, how frustrating!:dohh: Being late but still getting negs is the worse! what kind of tests are you using?

AFM, only 4dpo...trying to make it to 13dpo, that would make me late. No real symptoms so far. :coffee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

LillyTame said:


> mommyxofxone, you telling me! :haha: This is the 2nd month it's been on CD 27 :dohh:

still nothing over here. ugh. My ff is saying i o'd but i have no other symptoms & ferning is still only in the transitional phase. buggers. don't think i'm there yet. more waiting.



lovelymiss said:


> For the heck of it I tested today with my SMU... not expecting anything... and...
> 
> I'm OVER THE MOON. I just blurted it out over the phone with DH. He's away for 3 more weeks and I can't wait that long!!

congrats lovelymiss!!!! that's great!!!



countrygurl3 said:


> So today I am 3 days late for AF. I POAS on 7/3 BFN. I said I would wait till today and test again. Well last night I got up like 3 times to use the bathroom, well so much for FMU :wacko:
> 
> Couldn't wait till morning, so tested with the same test as 7/3 a couple min. ago and still a BFN. Ugh!! Im going crazy! I need AF or BFP now ahaha. Hopefully test in the AM.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

so much like limbo isn't it? i hate it. i've been late a ton since having my daughter. nothing works like it used to!!





AFM, just waiting. waiting waiting. O should be here soon.


----------



## countrygurl3

@R22, Thank you!! Im trying to stay positive about no AF, but when im stuck in limbo its kind of hard. 

@lillytame, Tell me about it :growlmad: haha. I used a FRER on 7/3 and today. I did buy clearblue, Ive never tried them, so I figured why not. Im saving it for tomorrow given the one I did this afternoon, I knew it was pointless but anticipation was killing me.


----------



## countrygurl3

mommyxofxone said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone, you telling me! :haha: This is the 2nd month it's been on CD 27 :dohh:
> 
> still nothing over here. ugh. My ff is saying i o'd but i have no other symptoms & ferning is still only in the transitional phase. buggers. don't think i'm there yet. more waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> lovelymiss said:
> 
> 
> For the heck of it I tested today with my SMU... not expecting anything... and...
> 
> I'm OVER THE MOON. I just blurted it out over the phone with DH. He's away for 3 more weeks and I can't wait that long!!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats lovelymiss!!!! that's great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> countrygurl3 said:
> 
> 
> So today I am 3 days late for AF. I POAS on 7/3 BFN. I said I would wait till today and test again. Well last night I got up like 3 times to use the bathroom, well so much for FMU :wacko:
> 
> Couldn't wait till morning, so tested with the same test as 7/3 a couple min. ago and still a BFN. Ugh!! Im going crazy! I need AF or BFP now ahaha. Hopefully test in the AM.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?Click to expand...
> 
> so much like limbo isn't it? i hate it. i've been late a ton since having my daughter. nothing works like it used to!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, just waiting. waiting waiting. O should be here soon.Click to expand...


It is sooo much. But the interesting part is, that I have always been regular, to the day. Even the previous 3 months we have TTC. ugh...Thank you for everyones support.

On another note, I have been noticing some new symptoms today. low abdomen feels tight. nipples and a little sore and feel like I cannot eat enough. Oh dear now im symptom spotting. Someone please stop me :dohh:

@mommyxofxone, I know the wait is killer! This egg, could be the 'egg' :winkwink: Just needed a little cook time.


----------



## Miracle79

LillyTame I am having symptoms and have been for a bit....I've been trying not to over think it because I don't want to get all excited if its all in my head. Just trying to take it one day at a time until my tww is over ugh it's killing me!!!!!


----------



## Miracle79

Congrats lovelymiss!!!!!!! Happy baby dust to you


----------



## lovelymiss

Miracle79 said:


> LillyTame I am having symptoms and have been for a bit....I've been trying not to over think it because I don't want to get all excited if its all in my head. Just trying to take it one day at a time until my tww is over ugh it's killing me!!!!!

Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## LillyTame

I am going all out symptom spotting this time, which I usually don't. At the very least I can look back and go "oh don't get excited over that, you had that last cycle too" :dohh: :haha:


----------



## nikkilucky77

lovelymiss: Congrats!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months

countrygurl: Hopefully something happens one way or another :)

Currently I have had two days of heartburn which I rarely get (like twice in my entire life). I am hoping that is a good sign!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lillytame: I do that !! I symptom spot and blog it so then I can be like is that normal?? Lol


----------



## lovelymiss

nikkilucky77 said:


> Currently I have had two days of heartburn which I rarely get (like twice in my entire life). I am hoping that is a good sign!!

I didn't think anything of it, but I've had some crazy heart burn which I never get! FXed!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks lovelymiss! I needed that boost :). Sometimes I feel like I symptom spot too much but this is something very out of the ordinary!


----------



## lovelymiss

Nikki- I sort of did. But didn't want to get my hopes up. I did it during an "oops" cycle and it was a blaring BFN. 

What was different for me this time around-

ACID. My stomach never settled from about 4dpo. Closer to 9dpo it felt like I had ULCERS! Plus it gave me crazy heart burn.

VIVID dreams. One of my friends said I had to be pregnant when I started telling her about the weird, emotional dreams I'd been having!

NO sore boobs. Mine always get sore about a week before AF. 

Cramping... I started cramping around 8/9dpo. I usually only cramp a day or so before AF. 

Spotting... I VERY LIGHTLY spotted on 10dpo... again way too early to be AF. 

I was honestly nervous she was coming early!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

That is helpful! I like reading what is different and it seems most of the time it is less symptoms than the bfn cycles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

countrygurl3 said:


> It is sooo much. But the interesting part is, that I have always been regular, to the day. Even the previous 3 months we have TTC. ugh...Thank you for everyones support.
> 
> On another note, I have been noticing some new symptoms today. low abdomen feels tight. nipples and a little sore and feel like I cannot eat enough. Oh dear now im symptom spotting. Someone please stop me :dohh:
> 
> @mommyxofxone, I know the wait is killer! This egg, could be the 'egg' :winkwink: Just needed a little cook time.

i wish i was regular. never in my life. it used to go between 30-34 days. but after my dd, it can go up to 50! and ff says i o'd. but i don't think i really did. my temps did go up strangely but i've also been having issues sleeping, and staying asleep. ferning has been negative too.



LillyTame said:


> I am going all out symptom spotting this time, which I usually don't. At the very least I can look back and go "oh don't get excited over that, you had that last cycle too" :dohh: :haha:

i always symptom spot! i don't mean too, just can't help it. the only thing really different when i actually was pregnant, was my lower back hurt from O time for a few weeks, and my knees kept giving out. OH and i got HOT HOT HOT at af time- when i usually am freezing a few days before.


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations lovelymiss


----------



## MIZZYD

I started cramping and heavy AF today, so I am out this cycle. GL to everyone else who is still in!! =) :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> I started cramping and heavy AF today, so I am out this cycle. GL to everyone else who is still in!! =) :dust: :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## countrygurl3

MIZZYD said:


> I started cramping and heavy AF today, so I am out this cycle. GL to everyone else who is still in!! =) :dust: :dust:


:hugs: Keep at it, you may be out this cycle but it just means your getting closer to catching that sticky bean :flower:


Well I tested this morning with clearblue digi and still BFN. ugh...Im starting to loose it emotionally and DH just doesn't understand. He thinks BFN means 'BFN'. But it doesn't since AF hasn't shown. One day at a time and keep testing I guess is what i'll do. I think if I still get a BFN at a week past AF due date, I'll get a blood test.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx Countrygurl, Cycle 3 DH and I will be going at it 100% Good luck to you, like they say, you are not out until AF shows her ugly face.


----------



## Miracle79

MIZZYD said:


> I started cramping and heavy AF today, so I am out this cycle. GL to everyone else who is still in!! =) :dust: :dust:




:hugs::hugs:
Sending hugs your way !!!!!!!!


----------



## chulie

Hi Ladies...oh I know symptom spotting is the WORST.....it makes you feel so crazy!!! that's why I used to write it in a journal....that way the following month I could go back and say...oh..yep...I had that last month at this exact time.....so I knew AF was coming and didn't feel so confused...like..have I had this before or haven't I????? 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!!


----------



## MItoDC

I'm 5 DPO today and still have LOTS of EWCM... anyone else experience this? I usually dry up after I ovulate.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, lovelymiss! and :hugs: MizzyD

AFM... CD 32, 11 DPO... nothing really exciting. BFN as soon as I got home last night, actually managed not to test all weekend secretly hoping to come home to a BFP. SS for Lilly's sake - peeing like crazy, have had serious "hot" episodes, and keep waking up so starved I'm almost nauseous. But optimism is shot - 11 DPO and nothing. :(


----------



## Whyte82

Big Congrats lovelymiss! and MizzyD :baby::thumbup:


Hope everyone is good today!!
This week is the waiting game, due AF in next couple of days and am going to try and not test until the end of the week. TRY being the operative word :winkwink:


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> Congrats, lovelymiss! and :hugs: MizzyD
> 
> AFM... CD 32, 11 DPO... nothing really exciting. BFN as soon as I got home last night, actually managed not to test all weekend secretly hoping to come home to a BFP. SS for Lilly's sake - peeing like crazy, have had serious "hot" episodes, and keep waking up so starved I'm almost nauseous. But optimism is shot - 11 DPO and nothing. :(


@ ClandestineTX

I know nothing worse than the BFN again :nope: :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't really stress BFNs. I just know that by 11 DPO not having a BFP only leaves me with about 50% chance of seeing one before the scheduled appearance of she-who-should-not-be-named on Thursday.


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> I don't really stress BFNs. I just know that by 11 DPO not having a BFP only leaves me with about 50% chance of seeing one before the scheduled appearance of she-who-should-not-be-named on Thursday.


You are probably right!! I would stress, am terrible! So that is why i decided to wait to test, praying that " she-who-should-not-be-named " :winkwink: doesn't arrive in the next few days !!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Just dropping in to throw some :dust: all over the place.


----------



## countrygurl3

well today is 5 days late...Started having sensitive and a little sore nipples yesterday and light cramping, but no signs of AF. May all be good signs.


:dust: to everyone waiting on AF and to test, Hope this month is your month :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

MItoDC said:


> I'm 5 DPO today and still have LOTS of EWCM... anyone else experience this? I usually dry up after I ovulate.

I barely ever get any EWCM! :dohh: I have heard some ladies say they get it after OV though. Hope it's a good sign for you! 



Whyte82 said:


> This week is the waiting game, due AF in next couple of days and am going to try and not test until the end of the week. TRY being the operative word :winkwink:

Me too! I'm TRYING to hold out till AF is late...so my test day will be monday...IF I absolutely HAVE to test early, I promised myself I have to at least wait till 10DPO.



Mrs. JJ said:


> Just dropping in to throw some :dust: all over the place.

*running around catching dust* :wohoo:


----------



## chulie

MltoDC. That has happened to me before. The EWCM didn't dissapear.....mine was the month I got my BFP!!! Fingers crossed girl


----------



## MItoDC

chulie said:


> MltoDC. That has happened to me before. The EWCM didn't dissapear.....mine was the month I got my BFP!!! Fingers crossed girl

Thanks LillyTame and Chulie! I had a HSG done at the beginning of this cycle... hoping it "cleared out the cobwebs." But trying not to get my hopes up - otherwise it's going to be a longer-than-usual TWW!


----------



## Kuawen

Well I'm fairly certain that I O'd on either Saturday, Sunday, or today, because I got positive OPK's as well as two peak readings on my CBFM. This morning the monitor read High rather than Peak but the OPK is still positive and there wasn't any temp shift (I had a really bad night's sleep and the room was freezing) so I'm thinking it's happened. We BD'd the whole weekend away and we're going to keep going at it just to make sure :winkwink: 

I plan to keep my testing day on the 19th, since my O was most likely only two days late and in the big picture if I'm going to get a BFP this month then I should still see something by then. 

(TMI) I started progesterone cream this morning because I have suspected for a long time that I've got a LP defect, and my libido has been through the roof all day today :wacko: I've been a hormonal wreck between wanting to rip DH's head off or uh *cough* tie him to the bed *cough* and surely only ONE dose of 20mg of cream couldn't be responsible for all that?! If so that's some potent stuff....

...which I plan to continue using :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've never used any of that stuff, would be too nervous that any hormonal interference would screw up my body even more than it already is!


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen said:


> Well I'm fairly certain that I O'd on either Saturday, Sunday, or today, because I got positive OPK's as well as two peak readings on my CBFM. This morning the monitor read High rather than Peak but the OPK is still positive and there wasn't any temp shift (I had a really bad night's sleep and the room was freezing) so I'm thinking it's happened. We BD'd the whole weekend away and we're going to keep going at it just to make sure :winkwink:
> 
> I plan to keep my testing day on the 19th, since my O was most likely only two days late and in the big picture if I'm going to get a BFP this month then I should still see something by then.
> 
> (TMI) I started progesterone cream this morning because I have suspected for a long time that I've got a LP defect, and my libido has been through the roof all day today :wacko: I've been a hormonal wreck between wanting to rip DH's head off or uh *cough* tie him to the bed *cough* and surely only ONE dose of 20mg of cream couldn't be responsible for all that?! If so that's some potent stuff....
> 
> ...which I plan to continue using :haha:


:haha: Glad you have a plan in place and hope it works for you :thumbup: Glad you got your pos OPK too! It's torture waiting on that thing :dohh: It took me 3 days after my pos OPK to actually OV one cycle, so it's good to keep going if you can! This cycle I just couldn't get that last day in! lmao I was like no. more. SEX! :rofl:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I can't remember if I mentioned this here or not... dropped a test into a cup of pee last night and couldn't shake the feeling like I was seeing "something" and this afternoon, did a random test and same shadowesque line. So I posted it for votes... what do you all think?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148823


----------



## LillyTame

CLAND!! I SEE something! And I don't usually have a line eye!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX, Lilly! But not holding my breath. Fortunately, there are no reports of false results on my lot number. One thread on another site a lady had ones that looked like mine and some were saying positive and a few rude ones were all "negative" about it's definitely negative - and then the chick posted an unmistakably positive FRER. So... FX. And more waiting.


----------



## Jett55

I could see a line clandi. You should post another pic on here :)


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, I'm going to remain calm until we get an unmistakable BFP :thumbup:

Are you gonna test any more today? I would be testing allllll day no matter how much the sane part of my brain says the line needs a day or two to get darker lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Jett55: if you click on my journal link in my signature - the three versions of the same pic are on page 94. 

@Lilly: I swear I will test again before I go to sleep, but I'll only post it if it looks different than those. Otherwise, I'll repeat in the morning (and the morning after that, etc., etc.)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

*squeeeeeeeeeel* :coffee:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. JJ said:


> *squeeeeeeeeeel* :coffee:

This is exactly how I feel right now.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I know this feeling!!


----------



## lovelymiss

CLAND!! I see a line!! FXed. I am thinking about you and sending lots of :dust:!!

Countrygirl- FXed that AF stays away!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

countrygurl3 said:


> Well I tested this morning with clearblue digi and still BFN. ugh...Im starting to loose it emotionally and DH just doesn't understand. He thinks BFN means 'BFN'. But it doesn't since AF hasn't shown. One day at a time and keep testing I guess is what i'll do. I think if I still get a BFN at a week past AF due date, I'll get a blood test.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

men never understand :( 



MIZZYD said:


> I started cramping and heavy AF today, so I am out this cycle. GL to everyone else who is still in!! =) :dust: :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun x



MItoDC said:


> I'm 5 DPO today and still have LOTS of EWCM... anyone else experience this? I usually dry up after I ovulate.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> i know they _say_ that not being all dried up after is a good sign :flower: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> AFM... CD 32, 11 DPO... nothing really exciting. BFN as soon as I got home last night, actually managed not to test all weekend secretly hoping to come home to a BFP. SS for Lilly's sake - peeing like crazy, have had serious "hot" episodes, and keep waking up so starved I'm almost nauseous. But optimism is shot - 11 DPO and nothing. :(
> 
> -hun i got a negative at 10dpo, and no positive until 12 & 13dpo (the day af was due to show!) so could still happen :)
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned this here or not... dropped a test into a cup of pee last night and couldn't shake the feeling like I was seeing "something" and this afternoon, did a random test and same shadowesque line. So I posted it for votes... what do you all think?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148823Click to expand...
> 
> i SOOOO see a line!!!! good luck hun! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afm- well ff is saying i O'd and my temps are still going up, so my score is 'low' on there too, pretty sure i'm totally out this month. i still never got that positive on my ferning scope. never got ewcm, never got anything. i think i didn't really o this month. :( but my body thinks i did?Click to expand...


----------



## R22

Clandestine, could it be!?!?! Eeek! I can't believe all the BFP we've gotten this month!:flower:

CountryGurl, what the heck? Your body is being cruel. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

mommyxofxone said:


> afm- well ff is saying i O'd and my temps are still going up, so my score is 'low' on there too, pretty sure i'm totally out this month. i still never got that positive on my ferning scope. never got ewcm, never got anything. i think i didn't really o this month. :( but my body thinks i did?

Ugh, how frustrating! :hugs: I wish I had SOMETHING hopeful/helpful to say, but I don't have a clue what may be going on :shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Update: definite BFN this morning. Guessing a few sucky tests snuck into my stock?


----------



## R22

No Clandestine! That's aweful! Boo. :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Well I'm sort of in the same boat with mommyxofxone; I got two peak readings on my CBFM, followed by a high, and positive OPK's on those three days as well. We DtD all those days and I had the major hormones yesterday, but now the monitor and OPK's read that the surge is gone and my temps have only gone up .4 and they usually go up much higher than that :shrug: coupled with the fact that, other than the mood swings yesterday, I've had NO symptoms of O'ing (no cramps, twinges, etc etc) I'm left to guess that it may not have happened this month. My future temps will either confirm my fears or prove that I have. Either way both FF and CDTP say that I've most likely O'd on the 8th, meaning that my period should be due on the 23rd. I'm still planning to test on the 19th, though that will make it early (11DPO) and I know my chances are high that I could get a false negative. 

Course now I'm comparing myself to last cycle, both because it's the only other cycle I've had where I got pregnant even if it was a chemical. I honestly don't know if I want this cycle to follow the same symptoms as the last one. I've heard from a lot of women that it's often the cycle where they have NO symptoms that they end up pregnant and it sticks... thoughts??? Ugh as usual I'm 1DPO and driving myself insane already...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'd keep DTD every other day, just in case... symptoms usually take a few days, so I'd not worry about a lack of them at 1 DPO!


----------



## MIZZYD

Oh No Clandestine :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

It's weird... SMU test has what looks to be a very light line (dye streaks and all) but can't even get a photo of it. Literally has been every other test with *something* questionable. These are not a new pack of tests, been using this set/ lot number for months (since March or so). Have not had a single one do anything like this and it seems odd that I suddenly have a whole bunch doing this in a three-day span, right? Going to keep testing every day until I get a convincing positive or a new cycle starts, as I can't do much else at this point!


----------



## countrygurl3

ClandestineTX said:


> It's weird... SMU test has what looks to be a very light line (dye streaks and all) but can't even get a photo of it. Literally has been every other test with *something* questionable. These are not a new pack of tests, been using this set/ lot number for months (since March or so). Have not had a single one do anything like this and it seems odd that I suddenly have a whole bunch doing this in a three-day span, right? Going to keep testing every day until I get a convincing positive or a new cycle starts, as I can't do much else at this point!

That is fantastic news!! I sooo hope you get a dark BFP soon! Sounds promising.

:dust: and fx!! Can't wait to read your updates.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, countrygurl3, but I still feel like it's a great big tease. I'm definitely not yet convinced of anything!


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX: When is af due? I'm wondering if you just don't have enought HCG yet...it just sounds fishy that you haven't had this before and now you are. So I want to be optimistic and say bfp :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

ETA for she-who-should-not-be-named is this Thursday, as in the day after tomorrow. I can't explain it, but it feels like the year after next right now! I agree it sounds fishy and it's making me insane. I can't bear to tell Hubster, because I'm worried it's fluke round of tests and I do NOT want to get his hopes up. It's getting hard to be self-protectively dismissive of it and at the same time REALLY want it to work out. Definitely testing again in the morning and breaking out my last FRER either tomorrow, if Wondfo looks more convincing, or Thursday, unless she shows.


----------



## nikkilucky77

I would test tomorrow and see what you get since it is so close to she-who-should-not-be-named. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Nikki - I definitely will! I just hope it's something. And I do not know how I'm going to make it through the next two days without losing my mind!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

You'll be like me Clandie when I got that squinter. I slept for like a total of 30 mins (so my temp was useless) and had to pee soooo bad from 3 - 5 am but I wanted to hold it, I finally gave up at 5 am and tested. Never did get back to sleep after that! And then for the next week I'd pop up at like 4 am in a panic thinking I missed the time I take my temp. :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

If it was a continuous string of squinters, I swear I'd be more optimistic!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hormone levels fluctuate so does the concentration of urine. You're seeing SOMETHING!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

This is a question for my friends with bfp's. I had a .5 temp drop today at 9 dpo, cramping all day, and af is due Saturday. Is the implantation dip a myth or did you experience it? Trying not to read too much into it but you know how that is :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I don't know if I had it, my temps were kinda all over the place but I've seen some get an implantation dip and other times it looked like it but ended up being nothing. It's hard to say really. :shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Everything about implantation dips: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html

One of the biggest questions, Nikki, is do you usually have a mid-LP dip? I, like many others, have a secondary estrogen surge big enough to cause a mid-LP dip nearly every cycle... apparently except this one (just sayin'). The consensus seems to be anytime you have a thing (or lack of thing) that you usually have - it's promising! 

@Mrs. JJ: I hope you are right, but I definitely just feel delusional at this point, like I'm just imagining things. It's one of the reasons I'm glad I posted the pics for others to get line eye over - makes me feel less cray cray when other people see it, too.


----------



## LillyTame

Per several websites (I have looked at over and over and over and over again) Temp drops can be seen in both pos or neg charts so it's not a really good go by. Now if you had the dip PLUS a little implantation bleeding, I'd be a bit more hopeful :thumbup: (Sorry I'm not a preggo but been charting for 6cycles now and I've SCRUUUUUBBED my charts looking for that tale tell sign:dohh:)


----------



## lovelymiss

@Nikki- I never temped, so I dunno. Sorry hun!

@Cland- good luck! FXed. I got a darker line with SMU than I did my FMU just one day before. Hormone levels are weird. I got a BLANK WHITE BFN at 9dpo, then a pretty decent line at 11dpo!


----------



## chulie

Hey ladies....ya Clandie keep testing!!! One day can make a big difference!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks for the input everyone! I looked at my other charts and no dip this significant but I still think my body is trying to normalize itself after the pill. LOL....our bodies are crazy! I guess I am not going to read into it unless my temp goes soaring tomorrow and the next day :). Thanks again!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, ladies I sent Cland to bed now, the sooner she goes to bed the sooner she wakes up and we get to see tests! :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

LillyTame said:


> Ugh, how frustrating! :hugs: I wish I had SOMETHING hopeful/helpful to say, but I don't have a clue what may be going on :shrug:

thanks hun. very frustrating. i remember how annoying ttc was the first time around. ugh. really don't want to make it a huge deal. was hoping it would just happen this time around. 



Kuawen said:


> Well I'm sort of in the same boat with mommyxofxone; I got two peak readings on my CBFM, followed by a high, and positive OPK's on those three days as well. We DtD all those days and I had the major hormones yesterday, but now the monitor and OPK's read that the surge is gone and my temps have only gone up .4 and they usually go up much higher than that :shrug: coupled with the fact that, other than the mood swings yesterday, I've had NO symptoms of O'ing (no cramps, twinges, etc etc) I'm left to guess that it may not have happened this month. My future temps will either confirm my fears or prove that I have. Either way both FF and CDTP say that I've most likely O'd on the 8th, meaning that my period should be due on the 23rd. I'm still planning to test on the 19th, though that will make it early (11DPO) and I know my chances are high that I could get a false negative.
> 
> Course now I'm comparing myself to last cycle, both because it's the only other cycle I've had where I got pregnant even if it was a chemical. I honestly don't know if I want this cycle to follow the same symptoms as the last one. I've heard from a lot of women that it's often the cycle where they have NO symptoms that they end up pregnant and it sticks... thoughts??? Ugh as usual I'm 1DPO and driving myself insane already...

i pretty much was like that with the first. i had two small signs that i actually noticed but just figured i was being hopeful. could be!!! 



nikkilucky77 said:


> This is a question for my friends with bfp's. I had a .5 temp drop today at 9 dpo, cramping all day, and af is due Saturday. Is the implantation dip a myth or did you experience it? Trying not to read too much into it but you know how that is :)

my cycle i was pg was up and down, all over the place. wish i still had it to show you- thought i was done after the first and got rid of all the stuff. but it was the chart that was different that was the pg one. if that helps at all?


----------



## ClandestineTX

LillyTame said:


> Ok, ladies I sent Cland to bed now, the sooner she goes to bed the sooner she wakes up and we get to see tests! :rofl:

Hahaha, sorry, still awake (barely). Waiting for Hubster to get out of the shower, so I can have a bath and then - to bed for me, so I can wake up and :test: some more! Don't get too excited though, swear I'm starting to get crampy and generally just convincing myself this isn't anything to get excited about.


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: Hurry up Hubby!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Ok, ladies I sent Cland to bed now, the sooner she goes to bed the sooner she wakes up and we get to see tests! :rofl:
> 
> Hahaha, sorry, still awake (barely). Waiting for Hubster to get out of the shower, so I can have a bath and then - to bed for me, so I can wake up and :test: some more! Don't get too excited though, swear I'm starting to get crampy and generally just convincing myself this isn't anything to get excited about.Click to expand...

did you test today?!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: here's a link to this morning's test... still not getting my hopes up, will test again tomorrow. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ecret-baby-making-texas-103.html#post28348835


----------



## R22

Clandie, what did you get????????

CountryGurl, how are you doing? Anything??


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't really see anything hun :( but it's blurry so that could be why :(


----------



## LillyTame

I didn't see anything either. But hopefully there will be a nice line tomorrow [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I see it! :dance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I really have given up today. Hoping to take myself out of the house tomorrow - finally got some chemicals I need for my research and need to take one of them to the second lab I work out of - about an hour from my house. FX that keeps me busy enough to not think about this at all. Tempted to wait out tomorrow (no testing at all) and see if she-who-should-not-be-named shows or not. I doubt I have that kind of willpower, but a girl can dream - right?


----------



## countrygurl3

@R22- nothing yet, still have random light cramps and sore nipples. I vowed to myself to wait till tomorrow to test at 8 days late cause ive already had 3 BFN's, couldn't stand another one. Today I got this weird feeling that I usually get when I start AF randomly, but nothing. I'll test in the AM and let you all know.

@Clandie- Stay positive!! Everything fluctuates so much, you know that. Remember what you always tell us, its not over till the witch shows. Maybe some time out and about will ease your mind a bit till next testing.


----------



## lovelymiss

Cland and CountryGurl- FXed for both of you. Very true- you're not out until the witch shows herself. 

:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm convinced it must be fluke tests until proven otherwise. Worried about getting to excited about nothing, only to have it thrown in my face tomorrow... continuing to chill.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Temp went back up this morning a couple degrees but after dtd with dh last night I had spotting so I think AF is on her way. I just feel like she is coming so onward to next month :)


----------



## Jett55

Well ladies no need for testing the 12th af seems to have gotten me early :(


----------



## LillyTame

Oh no, Jett :nope: I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: Full on AF or spotting? (you know we hope for spotting around here :winkwink:)


----------



## Jett55

As of right now It's not bad but it seems like it's getting heavier though. :(


----------



## Miracle79

Having some minor cramping...and had a :bfn: this morning. I was feeling like a failure and an inadequate wife :cry::sad2:...... until I talked to my mother. She really put everything into perspective.


----------



## LillyTame

What the heck! :dohh: Today just doesn't seem to be a good day for people :nope: Can we ALL just go to sleep and wake up to a better day?


----------



## Jett55

On the brightside I know It's safe to take my antibiotics I got put on & I have strong painkillers so I have something for cramps even though It's for my hand but a pain free af heck yes :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Jett: I'm sorry to hear that ....good luck next month! I will be with you :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Miracle79 said:


> Having some minor cramping...and had a :bfn: this morning. I was feeling like a failure and an inadequate wife :cry::sad2:...... until I talked to my mother. She really put everything into perspective.

oh god i remember that feeling. why can't our bodies do what we were born to do? it's just not right. how long have you been trying hun?


----------



## Whyte82

Hey Ladies!!

Def doesn't seem like a good day for a lot of us :(
I tested today and got BFN! But won't loose all hope just yet as AF has not arrived so will see!!


----------



## MIZZYD

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Bad day, part 4 (5?): I'm sure something was wrong with those tests and I'm out. No sign of she-who-should-not-be-named, but had a minor round of cramping that feels like someone was trying to rake out my uterus and that's usually right before it starts to feel like it's being wrung out... so just trust me when I say I'm out already, just waiting for proof. Didn't bother testing this morning, because my temp's down and cramping = show's over.


----------



## countrygurl3

Well I held of till this morning, given I am 8 days late and tested with clear blue digi and look what I got, I attached a photo. I am beside myself. Scared to death that it won't stick.

I got my first :bfp: :happydance:

If I test positive again in the AM I will call and set up a doc. appt. 


:dust: to everyone!! Thank you for all the support thus far!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-11 06.35.02.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ClandestineTX

Finally, some good news! Congrats, countrygurl3!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations countrygurl!! 

Sorry for those that AF has gotten for this month....hopefully next month will be your month!

AFM, I am 2dpo and so happy to be back in the tww! Feeling very hopeful for this month. I don't test early so will know in a couple weeks!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Countrygurl!!! :happydance: :dust: :happydance:

I'm so sorry Clandi :cry: I saw your temp chart from my journal and knew things must have taken a turn for the worst :hugs: I'm rooting for your BFP to come next cycle! I still think something was going on with those tests!!! Maybe a CP? It's not a very happy thought to have but that could mean that your next egg will be a perfect egg! FX'd!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, @Kuawen, but I don't think it was a CP - just bogus tests, which I will not be using in the future.


----------



## MItoDC

YAY! Congrats Countrygurl!!!!

I'm 8 dpo and my temp just went up a bit to almost 98, which makes me feel a little better than I was feeling a few days ago. Still a little worried that I didn't see enough of a temperature shift to guarantee that I ovulated. I put my temps in Countdown to Pregnancy and it said it couldn't detect ovulation, while FF says I ovulated on July 3rd. So not sure about this cycle at all - which started out very exciting after I got an all clear on my HSG on June 24!

Fx and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think you definitely have a temp shift, but I think ovulation could have been CD 16 instead of CD 18 - otherwise, looks fine to me!


----------



## MItoDC

That's what I thought too! With that drop I assumed FF would pin it on CD 16 - I was surprised when the crosshairs said CD18! Thankfully we covered BD'ing up to CD 18... hopefully that was enough! It was the first month FF gave me a "Good" rating!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have a friend that calls FF "fertility frenemy" - and I couldn't agree more!


----------



## MItoDC

Hahaha! That's so true! It's like I live and die by this stupid app each month!


----------



## Whyte82

Congrats Countrygurl that's fantastic :happydance::baby:


----------



## Whyte82

At Clande ! That sucks :nope::growlmad:!!

Next month will be your month :hugs:
Not looking good for me this month now either!
So maybe we will both get our :bfp: next cycle 


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Yay! Congrats countrygurl!! :) That is great news!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Whyte82: I'm not holding my breath at all. Made a new plan, one I think I can stick to. 

Keep meaning to ask, where in NY are you from? I lived on Long Island, and in Brooklyn and Manhattan. Actually met Hubster when we both lived off the L train line!


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> @Whyte82: I'm not holding my breath at all. Made a new plan, one I think I can stick to.
> 
> Keep meaning to ask, where in NY are you from? I lived on Long Island, and in Brooklyn and Manhattan. Actually met Hubster when we both lived off the L train line!


Good for you Clande :) !!!!

Well I'm from Galway Ireland, moved to New York 6 years ago with my now hubby then boyfriend!!
Oh noway sweet !!! :)
I live in Yonkers, right on border of bronx!!! 
I LOVE Manhattan get down there every chance i get!


----------



## ClandestineTX

We <3 the Bronx, mostly for the zoo! I haven't been to Ireland, yet, but one day! Are you staying stateside or plans to go back across the pond at some point?


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> We <3 the Bronx, mostly for the zoo! I haven't been to Ireland, yet, but one day! Are you staying stateside or plans to go back across the pond at some point?


Ya the Zoo is amazing <3:mamafy: !!!!!
Ireland is nice! Rains alot though lol!!! 
No have no plans to move back staying in States for good! 
We go back once a year for a visit, and the family come visit here so all good!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

That's fantastic, getting to travel all the time! I knew a Welsh couple years back, their daughter was born in the US but had a UK accent - cutest thing I ever heard.


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> That's fantastic, getting to travel all the time! I knew a Welsh couple years back, their daughter was born in the US but had a UK accent - cutest thing I ever heard.


Yes was a great move i love it over here !!!!
It is really funny some of my Irish friends that live here, their kids speak with an irish accent until they start school !!!! so cute!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@countrygurl-- that's awesome!!!!! so happy for you!!!! share some of your dust would you? :)

@clande - i'm sorry hun. :( i hope that the witch at least takes it easy on you.

@whyte - at my old job years ago, there was an irish family, and all their kids were born here, they were like 5-10 years old, and about 3 or 4 i think (hard to remeber). they all still had an accent!!! it was very cute.


AFM- i'm having SERIOUS cramping today! it's really awful. i am incredibly hungry, peeing constantly, the last two nights i actually had to pee in the middle of the night which is not normal for me at all, and i went and cleaned the whole first floor crazy. 

either i'm just about to O with the pains i'm having, cause it feels like AF is about to show, or i'm getting good signs for pg, because af can't possibly be here til the 16th at the soonest as that would just be 28 days, and i usually go 30+


in case i am o'ing, think we should dtd this evening as i'm going out of town tomorrow and won't be back for two days


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Countrygurl!!
Clandestine, sorry about AF wanting to get here, ughhh.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Whyte82: I hope your little ones keep their accents!

@mommyxofxone: I hope the cramping is a good sign for you!

Thanks, mommyxofxone and MIZZYD, but my witch is about as punctual as I am... no show so far, but she will show I promise.


----------



## Whyte82

Well the witch has landed :(!!!! So that's me out this cycle!!!
F'xd for everyone still in!!

:dust::dust::dust:

@Clande! Not sure even though I suppose Irish Accent is very strong so who knows ;)


----------



## LillyTame

countrygurl3 said:


> Well I held of till this morning, given I am 8 days late and tested with clear blue digi and look what I got, I attached a photo. I am beside myself. Scared to death that it won't stick.
> 
> I got my first :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> If I test positive again in the AM I will call and set up a doc. appt.
> 
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! Thank you for all the support thus far!

You DID IT! :happydance::thumbup: Congratulations!! :yipee: And 8 days late! Sheesh :dohh: Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Whyte82: How are you out? Did she fly in from no where? 

AFM: witch watch is a bust so far.


----------



## LillyTame

Whyte82, I'm sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: I hope next month will be IT for you! :hug:


----------



## Whyte82

Yes the evil witch literally came out of nowhere !!
Guess it just wasn't my month for it to happen!!:cry:

Thanks girls :thumbup:


----------



## Miracle79

mommyxofxone said:


> Miracle79 said:
> 
> 
> Having some minor cramping...and had a :bfn: this morning. I was feeling like a failure and an inadequate wife :cry::sad2:...... until I talked to my mother. She really put everything into perspective.
> 
> oh god i remember that feeling. why can't our bodies do what we were born to do? it's just not right. how long have you been trying hun?Click to expand...

DH and I have been ttc #1 since 2010. It has been rough for me and DH has been really quiet.


----------



## Whyte82

Sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Whyte82

Ok now I am very confused!!
I had no cramps but I didn't the first day of AF last month either 
And no what I thought was AF has just stopped in less than an hr!
Unless it comes back properly in the morning
This ever happen anyone else??? 
I'm due AF any day


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Whyte82: mine has come on and off like that before. It's frustrating, too. Maybe it's not your witch after all?


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> @Whyte82: mine has come on and off like that before. It's frustrating, too. Maybe it's not your witch after all?

Ya I don't know might just be slow starting or something
Ugh so annoying :dohh:


----------



## MIZZYD

@Whyte: that happens to me almost every month. I will start spotting in the morning, then nothing once I start my day, then again in the afternoon, nothing after I workout or finish dinner, then again before I go to sleep. This goes on usually for at least 2 days. Then on the morning of full AF I get huge cramps, and when I go to the restroom, there she is full blown.


----------



## Whyte82

MIZZYD said:


> @Whyte: that happens to me almost every month. I will start spotting in the morning, then nothing once I start my day, then again in the afternoon, nothing after I workout or finish dinner, then again before I go to sleep. This goes on usually for at least 2 days. Then on the morning of full AF I get huge cramps, and when I go to the restroom, there she is full blown.

Thanks :)

Ok so it's not as unusual so as I first thought!
I just wasn't sure because this has never happened to
me before! Normally I will have light cramps a few hours before except last time,
But once it starts for me it's full blown and there!
My body must just be out of sync I guess :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

countrygurl3 said:


> Well I held of till this morning, given I am 8 days late and tested with clear blue digi and look what I got, I attached a photo. I am beside myself. Scared to death that it won't stick.
> 
> I got my first :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> If I test positive again in the AM I will call and set up a doc. appt.
> 
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! Thank you for all the support thus far!

Omg, congrats!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lovelymiss

Countrygurl- CONGRATS! Wonderful news. :) I am so excited for you.

Clande & Whyte- hope your cycles work out one way or the other soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Miracle79 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle79 said:
> 
> 
> Having some minor cramping...and had a :bfn: this morning. I was feeling like a failure and an inadequate wife :cry::sad2:...... until I talked to my mother. She really put everything into perspective.
> 
> oh god i remember that feeling. why can't our bodies do what we were born to do? it's just not right. how long have you been trying hun?Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I have been ttc #1 since 2010. It has been rough for me and DH has been really quiet.Click to expand...

oh lord hun ok then i have no room to say a damn thing about that feeling. have you done drs and things like that?



Whyte82 said:


> Ok now I am very confused!!
> I had no cramps but I didn't the first day of AF last month either
> And no what I thought was AF has just stopped in less than an hr!
> Unless it comes back properly in the morning
> This ever happen anyone else???
> I'm due AF any day

oh my, i've never heard of that before!!!


----------



## Miracle79

mommyxofxone said:


> Miracle79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle79 said:
> 
> 
> Having some minor cramping...and had a :bfn: this morning. I was feeling like a failure and an inadequate wife :cry::sad2:...... until I talked to my mother. She really put everything into perspective.
> 
> oh god i remember that feeling. why can't our bodies do what we were born to do? it's just not right. how long have you been trying hun?Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I have been ttc #1 since 2010. It has been rough for me and DH has been really quiet.Click to expand...
> 
> oh lord hun ok then i have no room to say a damn thing about that feeling. have you done drs and things like that?
> 
> 
> What is drsClick to expand...


----------



## LillyTame

I think she means have you seen any doctors? talked to them, had tests done to see if anything is going on with you that shouldnt be?


----------



## Miracle79

LillyTame said:


> I think she means have you seen any doctors? talked to them, had tests done to see if anything is going on with you that shouldnt be?

Oh yeah. I had an hsg done everything was clear and normal. Husband clear and normal. Fertility issues are unexplained.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm so sorry miracle

i had a friend who was ttc a year and a half who had unexplained infertility too. But she went to a special fertility dr and did ivf and was pregnant first cycle

are you guys looking to do iui or ivf or any of that?


----------



## Whyte82

Sorry to hear that Miracle must be very tough :hugs:!!

Well i am def out this cycle ladies witch here in full force today :cry:

:dust::dust: to all still in hope to hear of more :bfp:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Witch watch day 2 (cycle 9, CD 36, 15 DPO): still nada and BFN. Coincidentally have annual check-up with my regular doctor and will definitely mention this if she's still a no-show tomorrow. 

@Miracle79: We all have those moments where we feel like if it's not working it must be our fault and we're complete failures. Now that my unrelated depression is clearing, I'm starting to remember to see my strengths, as well as keep a running tally of all the things I'm grateful for in my life, as these are the things that help me keep my shit together! Find ways to stay connected to other areas of your life. Unfortunately, I think TTC starts to feel bad at a certain point and it really doesn't feel better until you get a BFP, but where there's a will - there's a way. It will get better. 

To everyone else... please do not say anything about how someone feels. Everyone has a right to feel however they do, as no one can help how they feel. TTC is hard. It doesn't matter how many months/years someone's been trying, it's a constant cycle of emotions that weighs on each of us differently.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Aww... Whyte82, that sucks! I'm still better I'm going to be your cycle buddy. Don't think I'm harboring a secret BFP at 15 DPO, think she-who-should-not-be-named as the same level of punctuality that I do (basically none).


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> Aww... Whyte82, that sucks! I'm still better I'm going to be your cycle buddy. Don't think I'm harboring a secret BFP at 15 DPO, think she-who-should-not-be-named as the same level of punctuality that I do (basically none).


Ya the witch!!! I think i knew though that she was going to make an appearance!
Oh well must have just not been my month i guess!! On a good note i now know that my cycles are consistently punctual ( ish) lol! so can just keep trying this month and hope for the best :thumbup:

yes we can be cycle buddies and both get :bfp: in August!!!! :happydance::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX, ma'am!!! Since I'm 99.9% sure with a BFN at 15 DPO that I'm not pregnant, I actually wish she'd just show up already, if it's inevitable.


----------



## R22

I've been out for a couple days a missed so much! :coffee:

@CountryGurl: CONGRATS!!! Finally got that BFP. I knew you would. :thumbup:

@Miracle79: DH and I have been trying for a year now and I am starting to feel weighed down about it. I am having a HSG done next week (and actually excited about it) so we can see if I am having any issues. FXd it all works out! :hugs::flower:


----------



## R22

ClandestineTX said:


> FX, ma'am!!! Since I'm 99.9% sure with a BFN at 15 DPO that I'm not pregnant, I actually wish she'd just show up already, if it's inevitable.

Clandestine...I hope you are prego!! FXd, FXd. :winkwink:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@R22: I'm not optimistic. I tested this morning on a Dollar Tree/ New Choice HPT this morning and the stats on it for 15 DPO (per countdown to pregnancy) is 84.4% chance I'd see a positive today if I was actually pregnant. I just can't put too much faith in a 15.6% chance that I'm pregnant and seeing a BFN.


----------



## Miracle79

mommyxofxone said:


> i'm so sorry miracle
> 
> i had a friend who was ttc a year and a half who had unexplained infertility too. But she went to a special fertility dr and did ivf and was pregnant first cycle
> 
> are you guys looking to do iui or ivf or any of that?

My July tww was actually a result of my first IUI. I had the IUI done on the 26th of June which took me into July to test. I am now about to start my second cycle of clomid and will do another IUI.


----------



## R22

@Miracle79, my doctor has talked to me about doing an IUI. We will have to see how my HSG turns out next week. I hope #2 IUI gets you your sticky bean!! I'll let you know if we end up doing it.


----------



## Miracle79

R22 said:


> @Miracle79, my doctor has talked to me about doing an IUI. We will have to see how my HSG turns out next week. I hope #2 IUI gets you your sticky bean!! I'll let you know if we end up doing it.

I was doing some research and I am hopeful about next IUI.


----------



## ClandestineTX

IUI seems to have a high success rate, I'll keep my FX for you!

AFM... witch watch is over, the bitch has landed! Cycle 10 proceeding as planned, except waiting to start temping until I see some fertile CM.


----------



## Miracle79

ClandestineTX said:


> IUI seems to have a high success rate, I'll keep my FX for you!
> 
> AFM... witch watch is over, the bitch has landed! Cycle 10 proceeding as planned, except waiting to start temping until I see some fertile CM.

Yeah success rate gets higher every time you do an IUI is what I read I just don't want to have to go through too many IUI cycles:nope: but we will do whatever we have to at his point:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Clandestine :dust: for next cycle =)


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha Ladies :flower:

I am so late today! Just now getting over here. 

Cland, I see AF got you, I'm sorry to hear that....I was SO sure those were good test :nope::hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Actually not terribly bothered by she-who-should-not-be-named. Will be seeing old doctor as a new patient (she left the practice I went to in 2010, then the doctor I was seeing until last year left... old doctor has new practice, we feel is a good fit for us)... I'm hoping she will consider raising my dose of thyroid meds, because I think there's more than enough wiggle room and that may be part of the problem here... we'll see!


----------



## MIZZYD

GL on your Doc's visit today Clandestine.


----------



## Miracle79

Has anyone been on clomid and your cycle produce extreme pain and heavy flow? I'm having unbearable pains and heavier flow than ever:witch:.... Doctor said its normal with clomid. The witch is here with a vengeance :growlmad:


----------



## R22

Sounds awful Miracle. :nope: I've never been on Clomid, sorry I can't be helpful.


----------



## ClandestineTX

So... docs visit in short... she doesn't want me to worry about a lack of a BFP. She reiterated what I found in the medical journals that the only use of a chart is whether or not it's biphasic and other than that, it doesn't tell you anything about when ovulation happens or whether or not you're pregnant. Also, checking a few things with my thyroid, experimenting on a different type of drug for my hypothyroidism and went ahead and did hormone labs on me and hubster, because she felt like it. Did caveat that even though my last Depo shot was 24 months ago that it could still be a factor!


----------



## R22

What? I thought the only reason to chart was to confirm that you did ovulate?? :( 

Good luck with your new thyroid medicine. Hope the test come back all good!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

A biphasic chart does indicate ovulation happened during that cycle. But it does not confirm _when_ you ovulated. 

In my case, it also doesn't confirm the quality of the ovulation and one of the thyroid tests she's doing is for something that's been associated with disrupting the GnRH that controls maturation of the egg... so I might be ovulating, but it might be less than ideally mature eggs! Fortunately it would just be adding an additional pill to my thyroid replacement regimen - easy fix - if that's an issue.


----------



## R22

That makes sense. 

Wishing you strong eggs!:ninja:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Needless to say, there will be a more detailed update in my journal in a bit - still getting the specifics (for my own understanding) from the medical literature.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Miracle79 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> i'm so sorry miracle
> 
> i had a friend who was ttc a year and a half who had unexplained infertility too. But she went to a special fertility dr and did ivf and was pregnant first cycle
> 
> are you guys looking to do iui or ivf or any of that?
> 
> My July tww was actually a result of my first IUI. I had the IUI done on the 26th of June which took me into July to test. I am now about to start my second cycle of clomid and will do another IUI.Click to expand...

hun i hope that it all goes quickly and you have that bfp and then a lovely happy and healthy 9 months :) :dust: and i'm sorry af is here and so rough this time, hopefully it's the last one for 9 months xx

iui has a great success rate :)



ClandestineTX said:


> IUI seems to have a high success rate, I'll keep my FX for you!
> 
> AFM... witch watch is over, the bitch has landed! Cycle 10 proceeding as planned, except waiting to start temping until I see some fertile CM.

so sorry about af hun



afm: so at some point i've o'd, ff can't be sure about when, and it's rough not doing it with opks this time too. had some good symptoms but really not having much hope for this cycle. If FF says i o'd around cd 22 that would push my test to the 22nd. if af hasn't shown by then, i will test then.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck, mommyxofxone! I know how frustrating FF can be, which is why I'm focusing on CM and OPKs this cycle. I can't deal with the ??? ovulation date from temps anymore!

I'm really OK with a new cycle starting. Had a great visit with our family doc yesterday, think there might be a small problem connected to my hypothyroidism - so switched my brand of drugs and testing one of the associated hormones - if there's a problem it should be easy to fix, just more waiting! Will be 2 weeks before I know if she needs to make any other changes to my meds... but progress (I think).


----------



## mommyxofxone

@clande- i definitely want af to just get here if i missed this cycle. i want to start over feeling better and really making a good effort this time. opks sound very good, i got pregnant with dd with those, i'm thinking i may go ahead and get some for next cycle


----------



## Whyte82

I see AF got you too Clande :(!!! Mine still here so looks like we will
Be cycle buddies for next month!!
That's great about docs visit hopefully
Helps you this month!!! :) 
I'm going to try and be optimistic now for aug being the month I get my :bfp:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hiiiii! I'm a July tester! I got a positive OPK on 12th July, so I'm going to test 28th July, a day after I get back from my holiday. :D Lots of good luck to my fellow testers ;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: I felt the same way, if it's not a BFP - just give me a new cycle already, so I don't have to wait to try again! Plus I ovulation during the third week of a cycle (usually between day 16 and 21), so the waiting to ovulate is actually more painful than the TWW!

@Whyte82: cycle buddies we are! I am definitely trying this cycle, but from the thing my doctor is looking at - I might need to switch type of thyroid drug (not just brand) and let that kick in before getting a BFP. I have to keep reminding myself that there is still hope for this cycle and even if it turns out to be a bust, we are likely on the verge of knowing what's wrong and fixing it - and I have to say, I was pretty sure by now there was a problem somewhere. I just didn't expect it to stem from a problem I thought had been resolved already!


----------



## MItoDC

*sigh* I'm out this month. Temp plummeted this morning after teasing me yesterday by jumping up a little. So bummed - really thought the HSG test at the beginning of this cycle may have been the boost we needed. Now just waiting for AF to show in the next day or two.


----------



## ClandestineTX

MItoDC: that sucks. Seems we've had so many bummers this month - maybe summer is just bad for fertility in general?


----------



## MItoDC

I hope that's the case. We may be out next month too because of our vacation schedule. I'm going to be visiting with my family during my next fertile period - and DH will be home. Sucks. :(

Fingers crossed for the rest of the testers!! Still lots of good juju to be had!


----------



## LillyTame

bornthiswayxo said:


> Hiiiii! I'm a July tester! I got a positive OPK on 12th July, so I'm going to test 28th July, a day after I get back from my holiday. :D Lots of good luck to my fellow testers ;)

:wave: Welcome to the July Testers! I will add you! :thumbup:



MItoDC said:


> *sigh* I'm out this month. Temp plummeted this morning after teasing me yesterday by jumping up a little. So bummed - really thought the HSG test at the beginning of this cycle may have been the boost we needed. Now just waiting for AF to show in the next day or two.

I hear ya MItoDC, my temp did the same thing and I am officially out with AF hitting today. :nope: But I won't put you officially out till AF actually shows for you as well.

Good luck to the rest of our ladies still waiting! :dust:


----------



## R22

MItoDC, that really sucks. Sorry girl. I have an HSG on Wednesday and was hoping for the best. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up...

This is my fertile week so I am so excited to get started.


----------



## mommyxofxone

@clande me too, always between cd 16-22. so much waiting in ttc, then waiting for each milestone in pregnancy, then waiting for baby to get here, then waiting for baby to do this that and the other thing lol.


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, makes me want to adopt a college kid - they are almost done!


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies!!! Just read back and caught up!!!

Clandie...wow...sounds like your dr is on the ball...you may have a great plan going forward too....I've heard taking baby aspirin can also strengthen the quality of eggs?? Just wanted to mention that because my SIL had to take that when she was TTC and kept miscarrying.....but sounds like you have a great dr regardless!!!!

Anyone else have any plans this summer???? We live in Canada but we have friends we met on our honeymoon who live in California....every year we take turns visiting eachother. This year it's their turn to come here so we're renting a cottage for a week and just hanging out together. They have 2 kids and we have our 1 (well.....one and a quarter hahaha)....so it'll be nice to all just have fun together.....


----------



## Kuawen

It just hit me this morning that I'm going to be testing in 3 days! :shock: I've been having cramps and twinges off and on, way too early for AF to be showing signs (she's not due until around the 23rd) and today I'm 9 DPO! *panic* 

Still trying to focus more on packing for our Hawaii honeymoon (leaving on the 19th, that's why I'm testing early; I want to know if I can have a drink or two during the flight). Ahhh!


----------



## mommyxofxone

chulie said:


> Anyone else have any plans this summer???? We live in Canada but we have friends we met on our honeymoon who live in California....every year we take turns visiting eachother. This year it's their turn to come here so we're renting a cottage for a week and just hanging out together. They have 2 kids and we have our 1 (well.....one and a quarter hahaha)....so it'll be nice to all just have fun together.....

nope nothing really much here, a few trips to the beach probably, but we just got a house so money is tighter than it used to be!



Kuawen said:
 

> It just hit me this morning that I'm going to be testing in 3 days! :shock: I've been having cramps and twinges off and on, way too early for AF to be showing signs (she's not due until around the 23rd) and today I'm 9 DPO! *panic*
> 
> Still trying to focus more on packing for our Hawaii honeymoon (leaving on the 19th, that's why I'm testing early; I want to know if I can have a drink or two during the flight). Ahhh!

can't wait to see your test, all the best to that, and i hope you have a lovely trip!!!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Chulie: That is interesting about baby aspirin! I haven't heard of that!


----------



## mommyxofxone

temp dropped again. pretty sure i'm out.


----------



## mrsnorcal

Hey, ladies! I am back from my hiatus, and the way my last cycle fell, I am still in (or should I say, in again) for July testing. I am currently 5dpo and eagerly awaiting the 22nd to roll around so I can test. I really should wait for my scheduled blood test 26th, but...well, you know. What can I say, I am a habitual POASer.


----------



## mrsnorcal

I was just catching up on everyone's progress...

CONGRATS Ms. JJ!!!!!!!
CONGRATS CHULIE!!!!!!

I am so incredibly happy for you both, and the any other BFPs I may have missed!


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome back mrsnorcal :wave: I will add you to the 26th and send you lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:


----------



## R22

Hey mrsnorcal! Wishing you the best for the 22nd!

AFM, I thought I was getting an HSG today but they ended up taking blood and had an ultrasound. Everything looks good! Whew! We are going ahead and trying an IUI tomorrow. FXd it takes.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you R22!!!


----------



## Kuawen

FX and :dust: for you R22!


----------



## MItoDC

Count me officially out. AF showed up yesterday afternoon and I've been curled up on the couch with a heating pad since. Abdomen is sore to the touch and I can't sit upright. With a history of endometriosis in the family, I'm pretty sure that's what this is as it seems to get a little worse each month. Really hoping that it's not affecting our chances every month.

With an upcoming vacation together followed by some time apart (I'll be with my family while DH is home with our fur babies) that coincides with my next ovulation, we're taking a month off. No temping, no scheduled BD - I'm actually looking forward to it! I'll probably stalk on here still though!! Fx ladies! :dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry AF got you Mito, and sorry that is painful for you. Hoe she goes away fast and you start to feel better.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: Sorry to hear AF got you MItoDC, enjoy your break :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@MItoDC: if you think it is endometriosis, you might want to get checked/ treated. I have a friend elsewhere on BnB that is doing a laparoscopy and IUI due to it to up her chances - apparently if the endometriosis is more than mild it can delay and/ or prevent pregnancy. Just an FYI.


----------



## R22

Sorry to hear that MItoDC. But keep stalking us!! We will be here for ya!

Had my IUI today and it went well. Now the dreaded TWW to see if it was a true success.


----------



## mommyxofxone

R22 i hope it was!!!! :dust:



:witch: came this evening. bummer.


----------



## LillyTame

R22, Hope this is it for you R22! :dust:


mommyxofxone, sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

we timed so poorly last month. it's ok. thanks though :) on to a new cycle!


----------



## R22

Sorry mommyxofxone. Damn her! Lets look forward to August testing! Woohoo!


----------



## MItoDC

Thanks all. Yes - my OB/GYN is already keeping an eye on me for endo, but doesn't want to do anything invasive (like a lap) until we've been trying for over a year and after we've exhausted all other options and tests. I think the next thing is actually to get DH's SA done. But that will have to wait until after our trips coming up. We'll be right up on the year mark at that point too, so we'll have to see. 

Good luck, R22! And sorry she got you too mommyxofxone. We'll beat her one of these months!


----------



## mommyxofxone

this month will be better, i'll time the bd'ing better! i kept waiting to get ferning on my microscope and it never showed up! i think i did something wrong lol


----------



## MItoDC

I just got up from my desk to go the kitchen area and as I walked past our administrative assistant (she's an older woman), she stopped me and straight up asked me if I am pregnant. I stumbled through it without crying, but now back at my desk I can't stop the tears.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I like the comedian who said you should never ask a woman if she's pregnant unless you can physically see the baby coming out of her. Sorry she upset you, though, I don't even know how I'd respond to that!


----------



## R22

MItoDC said:


> I just got up from my desk to go the kitchen area and as I walked past our administrative assistant (she's an older woman), she stopped me and straight up asked me if I am pregnant. I stumbled through it without crying, but now back at my desk I can't stop the tears.

Oh no she didn't!:nope: Ugh. I like Clandestine's comment. LOL.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Credit where it's due, #5:
https://bigpicture.typepad.com/writing/2007/03/dave_barrys_25_.html


----------



## kksy9b

Tested this morning...still in shock!! The tests are much clearer IRL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130723_084353.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Whyte82

kksy9b said:


> Tested this morning...still in shock!! The tests are much clearer IRL


Can see the second lines alright :thumbup:

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

I'm out :-(


----------



## mommyxofxone

kksy9b said:


> Tested this morning...still in shock!! The tests are much clearer IRL

congrats to you again ! (said it in another thread too :) ) 



mamadonna said:


> I'm out :-(

so sorry mama :hugs:


----------



## R22

Congrats kksy! Exciting!

Momadonna, so sorry, but we are still here for ya! Waiting, waiting for that BFP, sigh.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks everyone! (and again mommyofone!) I really appreciate the support! I am looking forward to seeing some more BFPs from you all this month and next month to those that are out for July!


----------



## LillyTame

kksy9b said:


> Tested this morning...still in shock!! The tests are much clearer IRL

Congratulations kksy9b! :happydance: So happy for you!:hugs:





mamadonna said:


> I'm out :-(

Sorry to hear it mamadonna, I feel you, I'm in the same boat :nope: We will get our BFP's soon :hugs: I hope [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats KK!!!!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Sorry to hear, mama. :hug: Hope next month is your month!

Congrats kk! :happydance:


----------



## Miracle79

R22 said:


> Sorry to hear that MItoDC. But keep stalking us!! We will be here for ya!
> 
> Had my IUI today and it went well. Now the dreaded TWW to see if it was a true success.

I had my second IUI yesterday. I am remaining positive and optimistic . Now it's the tww so I understand how you are feeling.


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd for R22 and Miracle79! :dust: I can't believe this month is almost over already :dohh: Just a week left!


----------



## R22

Yay Miracle! I'm so excited...well, I'm trying not to be too excited. But I really hope it works for both of us. FXd!


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats KK!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh this is the longest period ever i swear.


----------



## mrsnorcal

Congrats, KK! :happydance:

I tested on Monday at 10dpo and got a BFN. The witch is due tomorrow, so I guess I am not out until she officially rears her ugly head, but can't help but be a little discouraged...trying to stay positive though. In the meantime I refuse to spend any more money on tests! lol!

KK, do you mind me asking how many dpo you were when you got your BFP? TIA!


----------



## countrygurl3

Hiii Everyone!! Congrats to the BFP's while I was away. Sounds like good things are happening for everyone.

I wish I could stay on this side...The pregnancy forums are boring and it seems like there is less support for us 1st timers. Everyone over there just acts like babies are old news and it is not very welcoming. I miss all of you and your great support. 

Hope everyone is doing good!

FX and :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

mrsnorcal said:


> Congrats, KK! :happydance:
> 
> I tested on Monday at 10dpo and got a BFN. The witch is due tomorrow, so I guess I am not out until she officially rears her ugly head, but can't help but be a little discouraged...trying to stay positive though. In the meantime I refuse to spend any more money on tests! lol!
> 
> KK, do you mind me asking how many dpo you were when you got your BFP? TIA!

Hugs sweetie! I hope that evil witch stays away!! I actually don't test early (did it the first month and was devastated with the BFN) so I tested at 14dpo when I woke up and AF hadn't arrived.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly.... I know it's still July, but any thought about starting an August testing thread? Unless I get really bad news at my follow-up on Saturday, should have an August testing date within the next week or so (I hope).


----------



## Whyte82

ClandestineTX said:


> @Lilly.... I know it's still July, but any thought about starting an August testing thread? Unless I get really bad news at my follow-up on Saturday, should have an August testing date within the next week or so (I hope).


Would love an August Testing thread seems am out for July!!!!

I should be testing Aug 4th !!!:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

There is already an August thread started (by someone else), last month I was out really early and there wasn't one started yet, that's why I started one. I actually liked our smaller thread because we can get to know each other better than 50 people in a group! (but that would be exciting too to have that many)

If at least 5 ladies want me to start a Lucky August thread...I will (I like hosting the thread)...and hope they don't give us the boot...let me know!

So we have: Clandestine & Whyte82 so far!


Countrygurl, that sounds like a real bummer...I would expect at least 1st tri to be full of support and sugar plums and puppies :rofl: I can see 3rd tri being a downer though. Hopefully we'll all get over there soon! But in the mean time you are welcomed to stay here! lol I know most of us TTCers are happy to see you BFP ladies...gives us hope!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Plus yourself is 3 :)


----------



## LillyTame

lol, plus me! :haha:


----------



## chulie

Kksy!!!! Congrats girl that's awesome!! :)


----------



## mamadonna

Pop me on your August thread too


----------



## mamadonna

19th Aug should be my date


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm with you countrygurl. I don't venture into first tri forums and very rarely into my due date group. I prefer journals and my TTC ladies. <3


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lilly - that's FOUR! One more August tester and she'll make the thread!


----------



## Jett55

& I'm an august tester :)


----------



## lovelymiss

That's 5!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Good luck ladies. :dust: to you all! I'll be looking for the thread to support you ladies. <3


----------



## kksy9b

chulie said:


> Kksy!!!! Congrats girl that's awesome!! :)

Thanks chulie!!! We are really excited!

And I completely agree about the first tri board...I thought it would be much more cheerful than it is!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm an august tester, just have no idea what day til i o yet! :)


----------



## R22

Hey ladies! Is it possible to rename this group so we all can stay together moving into August? Just an idea.

I don't want to symptom spot because I know I get my hopes up every time but.... I had pink spotting this morning! Fxd for implantation spotting.


----------



## kksy9b

R22 said:


> Hey ladies! Is it possible to rename this group so we all can stay together moving into August? Just an idea.
> 
> I don't want to symptom spot because I know I get my hopes up every time but.... I had pink spotting this morning! Fxd for implantation spotting.

Yea!! I hope its your IB!!


----------



## lovelymiss

FXed R22!! I had some light pink spotting before my BFP. When are you gonna test?


----------



## R22

lovelymiss said:


> FXed R22!! I had some light pink spotting before my BFP. When are you gonna test?

Ummm, well, Monday will be 10dpo but I'm afraid of BFN so thinking maybe Wednesday (12 dpo). Gonna take some will power either way!


----------



## LillyTame

R22 said:


> Hey ladies! Is it possible to rename this group so we all can stay together moving into August? Just an idea.

I like that idea R22! :thumbup:

I'll rename our thread and update the 1st post later today, ladies!

How about: "Lucky Jul/Aug Testers" ? Easy enough change?

A few more days left in July and I hope we double our BFPs in Aug! :happydance::dust:


----------



## Jett55

I totally agree with changing the thread name


----------



## mommyxofxone

R22 said:


> lovelymiss said:
> 
> 
> FXed R22!! I had some light pink spotting before my BFP. When are you gonna test?
> 
> Ummm, well, Monday will be 10dpo but I'm afraid of BFN so thinking maybe Wednesday (12 dpo). Gonna take some will power either way!Click to expand...

Think thats a good idea! i got a bfn at 10dpo first time and pos at 12dpo (day before af) however it was SO faint dh told me i was freaking crazy



LillyTame said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Is it possible to rename this group so we all can stay together moving into August? Just an idea.
> 
> I like that idea R22! :thumbup:
> 
> I'll rename our thread and update the 1st post later today, ladies!
> 
> How about: "Lucky Jul/Aug Testers" ? Easy enough change?
> 
> A few more days left in July and I hope we double our BFPs in Aug! :happydance::dust:Click to expand...

i like it!!! hope we double bfps too. Really hope i'm one of them!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## MIZZYD

I posted on the other thread, but I can do this one too, lol. I was going to be out this month, but DH and I did DTD while I had some EWCM, so IDK. Just FX for a lucky month. If not, well on to trying again.


----------



## LillyTame

OK, ladies! I have updated our thread :thumbup: Most of us don't have our testing dates yet, just be sure to grab my attention when you have yours!

I'll work on getting an updated ticker for the sigs.

(scroll down on the 1st post to see the August testers, I'll switch Aug and Jul when we officially get out of Jul, we are still waiting on a couple more people to get their BFPs for July! [-o&lt;)


----------



## little moomin

Can i join please? Bfn today but i figure Im only around 8dpo so will be testing on Tuesday 30th (and then probably every day til af :) )


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh it looks all fancy! nice job ;)


----------



## LillyTame

little moomin said:


> Can i join please? Bfn today but i figure Im only around 8dpo so will be testing on Tuesday 30th (and then probably every day til af :) )

Welcome little moomin! I will add you to Jul 30th....sending you lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:



mommyxofxone said:


> oh it looks all fancy! nice job ;)

:haha: Thank you! :blush:


----------



## MIZZYD

I am thinking if AF does not show I will test August 13th.


----------



## little moomin

Thank you :D


----------



## Jett55

August 7th looks like will be my testing day :)


----------



## jessthemess

Count me in! I start my first dose of Clomid tomorrow and if all goes well I'll be testing after August 23rd but I'd ideally like to hold off until the 30th since that would make a good one year anniversary present for DH. :)


----------



## nolansmom

Hello ladies. Can I join please? Af due Aug 2-4 so I will test Aug 2 if no AF by then.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi ladies!

AFM- cd 12, started the marathon sat. night for :sex: which may be a good thing! my cp is in fertile position although i can't check cm after all the :sex: i THINK i got a ferning pattern this am, but it's way too early for me to be O'ing. so i'm assuming it was partial. However when i look it up, it almost looked full ferning- but it's just way too soon. so confused. not due to o til cd 16 at the earliest so must be partial. I'll start using the soft cups tonight though JUST in case. And my opks probably didn't even ship yet. 

did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?


----------



## maria2611

Hi, can I join for August? I got my positive opk today, so going on ovulating tomorrow I'm testing around the 8th :)


----------



## lovelymiss

Welcome to the new testers!!

:dust: for all!!

Is anyone still in for the last few days of July?


----------



## lovelymiss

R22 how are you doing? Aren't you testing again soon? Or did I miss it?


----------



## R22

Yes! I think I may try to test tomorrow at 11 dpo because I am to anxious to wait until Wednesday (or later for that matter). Eeeeek!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Eeeeek. :) FXed!! Even if it's negative, you're still early which is nice. Still hoping it's BPF!!


----------



## little moomin

Im still in too :) not due til around 4th but the tests will be out tomorrow or next day 10/11 dpo Eeks!


----------



## R22

:dust: lil moomin!!


----------



## little moomin

:D


----------



## lovelymiss

OHHHH!! FXed lil moomin!

:dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> August 7th looks like will be my testing day :)

7th, gotcha! :thumbup:

Hi nolansmom, jessthemess & maria2611! :wave: Welcome to our lucky little thread! Sending you all lots of luck and sticky bean dust! :dust::dust::dust:



mommyxofxone said:


> did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?

I haven't used one, but I've heard of them and I'm pretty interested...BUUUT I already do so much, don't know if I want to add another thing :dohh: Keep us updated and how it's working for you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

August 10th is my new test date (I think) :)


----------



## LillyTame

hehe ok Clandestine, we'll put you down for the 10th :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

maria2611 said:


> Hi, can I join for August? I got my positive opk today, so going on ovulating tomorrow I'm testing around the 8th :)


wooo hooo get going!!! good luck catching that egg!!!!



R22 said:


> Yes! I think I may try to test tomorrow at 11 dpo because I am to anxious to wait until Wednesday (or later for that matter). Eeeeek!!!

wooooo hooo! excited!



little moomin said:


> Im still in too :) not due til around 4th but the tests will be out tomorrow or next day 10/11 dpo Eeks!


excited!!!!!



LillyTame said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?
> 
> I haven't used one, but I've heard of them and I'm pretty interested...BUUUT I already do so much, don't know if I want to add another thing :dohh: Keep us updated and how it's working for you.Click to expand...

well i used it with the last baby so as long as i use it correctly :dohh: it should be good. I think i should be o'ing within 3-4 days and my opks are on their way, so i should be good to go soon!!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

August 13 for me!!


----------



## LillyTame

Got you MIZZYD! :thumbup:


----------



## jessthemess

Yay! I love seeing my name on the list! I haven't been on a tester thread since last December! I didn't have a cycle between January 5th, and now, I'm CD4. Took my first clomid pill too! 

Anyone switching anything up this cycle? We are using Preseed and Mucinex.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, thats a long time jess! I know someone that went about 85 days without her cycle and then her 1st dose of clomid she got her BFP! :happydance: So fingers crossed for you all it takes is one dose :thumbup:

I guess this cycle will be different because I did EVERYTHING* last cycle and it didn't work. So this cycle...I feel like just going with the flow. I'll probably just do OPKs and BD that week. I'm really looking forward to the next cycle because hopefully I will have had an HSG (waiting to see if insurance will cover it).

*EVERYTHING = preseed, softcups, gauifenisin for me & OH, Bromelain, hips up after sex, orgasms before and after sex, cold packs on OH's balls lol (he has a low count, so we were trying to save some of his boys from over heating lol), tylenol to lower OH's core temp, making him have coffee before sex


----------



## jessthemess

Aw that would be fantastic! I'm nervous about the Clomid but I hope it helps!

December, my last true cycle, I felt like we did everything too! But we didn't try as much as you yet! Your DH is trooper! I always feel so appreciative of the things my DH will try and even be excited about. 

We're doing hips up afterwards too! Did you feel like the guaifenesin changed your DH's sperm consistency or anything like that? We actually have been talking about him taking it too.

Good luck to youu! :) The number one piece of advice us TTCer's ever hear is that relaxing is the key, so a relaxing TTC month could be the trick!

My main goal is just to be so positive. Like just positive and stress free and enjoy it! And don't like plan for it not to work but know that it's okay if it doesn't. I just remember being so down after last December. And this is gonna sound so silly but I have like a guru of sorts haha, a woman I'm close to who feels spiritual and who's been telling me a lot lately that to be positive about what I want to achieve it. Soooo fingers crossed!


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I'm thinking if the "relaxed" thing is to work, this would be the cycle because I feel really relaxed about this one.

Don't know if the gauif worked for OH or not. Since we didn't do a sample this cycle, I didn't want to waste a drop so didn't see it. He is doing another sample soon, might make his take it before that so I can see if there is a difference.

Stay positive! I try, but I swear it's hard some times :dohh: But I do start out trying my best to be positive lol


----------



## little moomin

Boo! Bfn at approx 10dpo, testing again 4th august if af hasn't appeared :)


----------



## nolansmom

I'm planning a 2 week vacation to Cuba that will start just before my next O and last alll month long.. :) "They" say to relax so I shall relax and enjoy sun and pina coladas in the meantime. 

Thanks for adding my name to the list - :) Nothing yet, haven't tested and no early AF ..


----------



## lovelymiss

little moomin said:


> Boo! Bfn at approx 10dpo, testing again 4th august if af hasn't appeared :)

Boo! FXed she stays away!!

And wow. My heart goes out to you TTC ladies. <3 I was very relaxed in TTC, but it just kind of happened. I know I really lucked out because I see everything you ladies have to go through. I get guilt sometimes, not gonna lie. I can't imagine how frustrating it gets when people say to "just relax," while you have 34905834590406 things running through your minds. 

EXTRA :dust: !! I want to see even more BFPs in August!! (Maybe another July BFP or two? ;) )


----------



## mommyxofxone

jessthemess said:


> Yay! I love seeing my name on the list! I haven't been on a tester thread since last December! I didn't have a cycle between January 5th, and now, I'm CD4. Took my first clomid pill too!
> 
> Anyone switching anything up this cycle? We are using Preseed and Mucinex.


Wow that's quite a long time!!! we are doing ferning, soft cups, bding EVERY day instead of eod, as that never seems to work for us, my opks should arrive any day now, and hip up method for a while, and then i try to sleep on my stomach because i have a tilted uterus so i try to get those suckers to move down afterwards in the right direction.



jessthemess said:


> Aw that would be fantastic! I'm nervous about the Clomid but I hope it helps!
> 
> December, my last true cycle, I felt like we did everything too! But we didn't try as much as you yet! Your DH is trooper! I always feel so appreciative of the things my DH will try and even be excited about.
> 
> We're doing hips up afterwards too! Did you feel like the guaifenesin changed your DH's sperm consistency or anything like that? We actually have been talking about him taking it too.
> 
> Good luck to youu! :) The number one piece of advice us TTCer's ever hear is that relaxing is the key, so a relaxing TTC month could be the trick!
> 
> My main goal is just to be so positive. Like just positive and stress free and enjoy it! And don't like plan for it not to work but know that it's okay if it doesn't. I just remember being so down after last December. And this is gonna sound so silly but I have like a guru of sorts haha, a woman I'm close to who feels spiritual and who's been telling me a lot lately that to be positive about what I want to achieve it. Soooo fingers crossed!

ha relaxing while ttc!!! i could never. i wish i could. just knowing we're trying even if we're relaxed i'd flip out because i know i 'm not controlling anything. it really sucks. WE did the hips up for an HOUR when i got pg with dd, so we'd :sex: and then put a movie on so i could be on the side of the couch lol and then i'd flip and lay on my belly the rest of the evening.



little moomin said:


> Boo! Bfn at approx 10dpo, testing again 4th august if af hasn't appeared :)

10dpo is still early :) !! 



lovelymiss said:


> little moomin said:
> 
> 
> Boo! Bfn at approx 10dpo, testing again 4th august if af hasn't appeared :)
> 
> Boo! FXed she stays away!!
> 
> And wow. My heart goes out to you TTC ladies. <3 I was very relaxed in TTC, but it just kind of happened. I know I really lucked out because I see everything you ladies have to go through. I get guilt sometimes, not gonna lie. I can't imagine how frustrating it gets when people say to "just relax," while you have 34905834590406 things running through your minds.
> 
> EXTRA :dust: !! I want to see even more BFPs in August!! (Maybe another July BFP or two? ;) )Click to expand...

it just happened for you? i hate you.
in the most loving way of course. :winkwink: 




afm still partial ferning so O is coming anyday now.


----------



## R22

Little Moomin, test in a couple days! 

Afm, I am going to wait it out one more day and test tomorrow. This is the first time I have been nervous/scared to poas.


----------



## lovelymiss

mommyxofxone said:


> it just happened for you? i hate you.
> in the most loving way of course. :winkwink:
> 
> afm still partial ferning so O is coming anyday now.

I don't blame you!! Haha. Seriously. I have major TTC guilt. My husband's brother and his wife have been trying for 2 or 3 years now with at least 2 miscarriages. I have no idea how to tell them we're pregnant. We've been trying to think it over. I know they'll be happy for us, but still hurt and jealous. And I can't blame them for a second. 

FXed the O comes and you catch that egg!!


----------



## jessthemess

My sister inlaw knows we are trying, she's one of the few who do. They have an eleven month old already (that took them nearly two years to conceive so she knows how we all feel) and they found out in May they are pregnant again and they weren't trying or ready. She felt just the same as you do. It's one of those... there is no perfect outcome, type situations, you know? 

She was very sweet and laid back when she told me. I was excited for her obviously so I showed it. Also I was sad and wanted it to be me but I didn't show that. Recently she told me she was so afraid to tell me, made me sad :( because it should be a happy time. It may be old fashioned but I just vent to my DH or BFF and keep the rest to myself. I want her to enjoy the pregnancy and the baby. And not worry about me. 

Also I asked my eleven month old niece if she had any connections left to where babies come from, if she could ask them to send me one ;) lol she said yeah! of course lol but she doesn't really know how to say no yet soooooo lol


----------



## MIZZYD

So cute of your niece, haha. I was not jealous of my sisters before because back then I did not want a baby, but now I'm like not fair, they both were young, single and not ready to have a kid, they hook up with a guy and boom, preggo. Not Fair!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone CD10 here,doing the relaxed approach here,tried everything else so why not,I' ain't gonna be easy!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

R22 said:


> Little Moomin, test in a couple days!
> 
> Afm, I am going to wait it out one more day and test tomorrow. This is the first time I have been nervous/scared to poas.

awww hun you'll be fine! good luck tomorrow and hoping for that bfp for you :dust:



lovelymiss said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> it just happened for you? i hate you.
> in the most loving way of course. :winkwink:
> 
> afm still partial ferning so O is coming anyday now.
> 
> I don't blame you!! Haha. Seriously. I have major TTC guilt. My husband's brother and his wife have been trying for 2 or 3 years now with at least 2 miscarriages. I have no idea how to tell them we're pregnant. We've been trying to think it over. I know they'll be happy for us, but still hurt and jealous. And I can't blame them for a second.
> 
> FXed the O comes and you catch that egg!!Click to expand...

i know what you mean. i had been trying 5 cycles and my coworker had been trying for over a year. she was talking about a fertility specialist and i had to break it to her that i was pregnant. Lets just say it didn't go well. she said she was happy for me and all that but honestly i heard she was really pissed off and mad at me and talking about me behind my back she finally joined me 3 months later but it really affected my relationship. HOWEVER i would not have changed it because think about it, tell them early- otherwise they'll be mad you didn't tell them if you wait too long too.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm on cycle 7 and my coworker will be starting next month...I've already told her in the beginning I'm going to be soooooo jealous and mad a little if she gets her BFP before me but I'll be happy for her and would come around soon :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

mamadonna said:


> Hi everyone CD10 here,doing the relaxed approach here,tried everything else so why not,I' ain't gonna be easy!!!

HI mama! :wave: :flower:


----------



## little moomin

Eeks! Tested with superdrug test with fmu (well, had to wee at 4am and this was 7am wee) and very faint but clearly visible bfp :O 11dpo, can't believe it :O


----------



## lovelymiss

Ohhhh my gosh! I am so excited for you! 

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

little moomin said:


> Eeks! Tested with superdrug test with fmu (well, had to wee at 4am and this was 7am wee) and very faint but clearly visible bfp :O 11dpo, can't believe it :O

Yea!!!!! Congratulations!!! Do you have a picture?


----------



## little moomin

My phone camera is not great so couldn't get one that showed anything really :/ will find the digital camera later.
Thanks :D still holding out judgement for a few days til i get a good solid line, but the two faints this morning were superdrug and clear blue so couldn't be a duff batch


----------



## mommyxofxone

little moomin said:


> My phone camera is not great so couldn't get one that showed anything really :/ will find the digital camera later.
> Thanks :D still holding out judgement for a few days til i get a good solid line, but the two faints this morning were superdrug and clear blue so couldn't be a duff batch

that's awesome!!!!! can't wait to see!!!!! congrats hun!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jessthemess

Ahh congrats!


----------



## Kuawen

Sorry for the SUUUUUPER late update; I was in Hawaii getting my drink on! I had a BFN just before leaving on the 19th and AF arrived on the 21st, so my next testing date is predicted to be August 18th!

Congratulations and a H&H 9 months to all those who scored their :bfp:!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

little moomin said:


> Eeks! Tested with superdrug test with fmu (well, had to wee at 4am and this was 7am wee) and very faint but clearly visible bfp :O 11dpo, can't believe it :O

Congrats moomin!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats little moomin!!!


----------



## LillyTame

little moomin said:


> Eeks! Tested with superdrug test with fmu (well, had to wee at 4am and this was 7am wee) and very faint but clearly visible bfp :O 11dpo, can't believe it :O

Congratulations! :happydance::hugs: Woohoo! :yipee:



Kuawen said:


> Sorry for the SUUUUUPER late update; I was in Hawaii getting my drink on! I had a BFN just before leaving on the 19th and AF arrived on the 21st, so my next testing date is predicted to be August 18th!
> 
> Congratulations and a H&H 9 months to all those who scored their :bfp:!!!

Sorry AF got you but sounds like you had fun in Hawaii! Did you stop in Kona? I will put you down for the 18th.


----------



## Kuawen

Yea it was a 7 day cruise that stopped off on each island and Kona was one of the stops. It was my favorite location too! I loved it even more than Maui or Kauai. DH and I were looking at the signs advertising homes for sale along the roads and going "Hmm maybe we should move here" :haha:


----------



## little moomin

Ok hopefully the photo has worked - the camera isn't much better than my phone! The pink is a superdrug own brand (10mlu) and it really is a pink line (honest!) but the camera hasn't picked it up well. The other is clearblue, the original line was much wider but paler, it's been dried a few hours though. Hoping for a 'proper' line tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







100_2430.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## little moomin

Aww i just saw the title, thanks :blush:


----------



## LillyTame

I definitely see the pink line without even zooming in. The clearblue...eh, I hate those things. FX'd for big fat thick lines tomorrow! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen said:


> Yea it was a 7 day cruise that stopped off on each island and Kona was one of the stops. It was my favorite location too! I loved it even more than Maui or Kauai. DH and I were looking at the signs advertising homes for sale along the roads and going "Hmm maybe we should move here" :haha:

I LOVE it here! <3 I can't imagine living anywhere else now :dohh: (maybe one of the other islands) I think it is a bit sheltered for raising kids so I think about moving for that reason....but we've gone through all the states and can't find ONE we'd like to go to after here :haha:


----------



## R22

Congrats Moomin!! Yay!!

I got a BFN this morning. But no AF yet so I am still hopeful!


----------



## mamadonna

mommyxofxone said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone CD10 here,doing the relaxed approach here,tried everything else so why not,I' ain't gonna be easy!!!
> 
> HI mama! :wave: :flower:Click to expand...

Hi mommy,are you getting anymore signs of ovulation??


----------



## mommyxofxone

R22 said:


> Congrats Moomin!! Yay!!
> 
> I got a BFN this morning. But no AF yet so I am still hopeful!

hoping for you too hun!!!



mamadonna said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone CD10 here,doing the relaxed approach here,tried everything else so why not,I' ain't gonna be easy!!!
> 
> HI mama! :wave: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mommy,are you getting anymore signs of ovulation??Click to expand...

Yes, well my o cramps have just started :) and still having partial ferning and all that. so i should o tomorrow or the next day. excited. about to pee on my first OPK since 2010 lol!


----------



## nolansmom

I think I got a BFP here??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0513.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0503.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0502.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0518.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MIZZYD

nolansmom: I definitely see the lines!!! Congrats!!! =)


----------



## kksy9b

There is no squinting there!! Beautiful lines! Congratulations!!


----------



## nolansmom

Thanks MIZZYD --I'm 10dpo and hoping this is a sticky. Was kinda expecting the usual BFN.. I had a chemical in Feb so now it's just the wait -- making sure it sticks.. :)


----------



## MIZZYD

FX for it to stick!!!


----------



## LillyTame

nolansmom, you did, you absolutely did! :thumbup: Wonderful lines!:happydance: Congratulations :yipee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

nolansmom said:


> I think I got a BFP here??

oh awesome love congrats!!!!!! :yipee: what dpo are you?! those are beautiful lines


----------



## nolansmom

mommyxofxone said:


> nolansmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I got a BFP here??
> 
> oh awesome love congrats!!!!!! :yipee: what dpo are you?! those are beautiful linesClick to expand...

I am 10dpo - af due on Aug 2.. 

Funny story.. Got a call from my 21 yr old nephew to tell me his gf took hpt today and I am gonna be a great auntie. ...

I am really hoping this sticks.. I would love to do early betas so I know what level I'm at now because previous pg showed super dark lines early and then tapered off over the span of 3-4 days... I was never "trying" then so didn't feel entirely beaten. 

This month I did softcups (only once and took it out soon after) 
Pre-seed and my regular multi-vitamin.

I would love to be pregnant with my best g/f who is 10 weeks along and now my nephews g/f would would be due within days of me.. 

I have had all month very dull pains in my stomach and headaches and sore bbs.. I will just be heartbroken if It doesn't stick and then I have to be around 2 pregnant women for the next 9 months...

Edit: BTW the stomach cramps are increasing and actually hurt now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i so hope it sticks for you!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

nolansmom said:


> I think I got a BFP here??

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on the Bfps :)


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations girls x


----------



## mamadonna

mommyxofxone said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Moomin!! Yay!!
> 
> I got a BFN this morning. But no AF yet so I am still hopeful!
> 
> hoping for you too hun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone CD10 here,doing the relaxed approach here,tried everything else so why not,I' ain't gonna be easy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> HI mama! :wave: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mommy,are you getting anymore signs of ovulation??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, well my o cramps have just started :) and still having partial ferning and all that. so i should o tomorrow or the next day. excited. about to pee on my first OPK since 2010 lol!Click to expand...

Whoop whoop,exciting stuff,don't think I'll be far behind you.possibly Monday for me


----------



## little moomin

nolansmom said:


> I think I got a BFP here??

Aahhhhhh they look just like mine irl :D how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## little moomin

^ also my cramps where INTENSE the night of 10dpo and throughout 11dpo (yesterday) but have changed into something altogether more bearable today, hope this is good :)


----------



## little moomin

I've started a pg journal on here (bit over eager?! Maybe :/). Anyway here's the link with my dpo symptoms and photos of 11-12dpo tests for anyone who might be interested :) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1948145-phew-much-quicker-than-expected-again.html


----------



## lovelymiss

CONGRATS nolansmom!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

mamadonna said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R22 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Moomin!! Yay!!
> 
> I got a BFN this morning. But no AF yet so I am still hopeful!
> 
> hoping for you too hun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone CD10 here,doing the relaxed approach here,tried everything else so why not,I' ain't gonna be easy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> HI mama! :wave: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mommy,are you getting anymore signs of ovulation??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, well my o cramps have just started :) and still having partial ferning and all that. so i should o tomorrow or the next day. excited. about to pee on my first OPK since 2010 lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Whoop whoop,exciting stuff,don't think I'll be far behind you.possibly Monday for meClick to expand...

wooo hoo lets get our bfps together :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

about the testing thread, it says this on the front page :UPDATE: So, we have decided to expand our testing thread into August so we can all stick together and hopefully double the BFP's! Newcomers welcomed to join!



However if you ladies insist on moving i guess i could start the next thread just tell me the name you want. I'm happy staying here, but whatever you want to do.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think it's easier for my poor inbox if we keep one thread!


----------



## MIZZYD

I agree, plus it already has dates set and stuff.


----------



## maria2611

Congratulations :D


----------



## Whyte82

Congrats Nolansmom :thumbup:


Not much longer for me to wait!!! Gonna test Aug7th if AF has not shown!!! fx'd this is the month!!


Good Luck everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

still a neg opk. uggggh


----------



## R22

Well...AF showed up. I'm a little devastated. I knew I shouldn't get my hopes up after my first IUI but I really felt like it worked, like I really could be prego. Trying to keep my head up but it's hard. :(


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry the witch got u R22


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:hugs: R2


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry R22


----------



## LillyTame

R22 said:


> Well...AF showed up. I'm a little devastated. I knew I shouldn't get my hopes up after my first IUI but I really felt like it worked, like I really could be prego. Trying to keep my head up but it's hard. :(


So sorry AF got you R22 :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

R22 said:


> Well...AF showed up. I'm a little devastated. I knew I shouldn't get my hopes up after my first IUI but I really felt like it worked, like I really could be prego. Trying to keep my head up but it's hard. :(

Oh R22, i'm so very sorry :( thinking of you :hugs:






afm: temp is going up and no ferning this am. not even partial. but it's seemingly harder than i remember? you have to have the exact amount of saliva or it doesn't work. Had a neg on my opk last night. doesn't seem like any fertile cm either. it looks creamy. cramping and sore bbs so probably still coming but doesn't make me feel very confident seeing the temp go up today.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: R22

FX for you mommyxofxone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

think it's a long cycle :(


----------



## nolansmom

Sorry the ugly witch showed up R22.. How annoying she can be!!!! 

mommyxofxone - any news?

I haven't been in other treads and now with BFP I have checked betas twice (yes I'm OCD about it after chemical) - and they have gone from 24 10dpo to 103 13dpo which is fantastic and makes me feel completely relieved of the whole chemical thing.. Oddly enough I bought Soyx2x90tablets for next cycle and was planning on BD in Cuba for 12 days.. Now I will go to Cuba and BD just for fun.... 

The point is (long winded) but I have 2xsoy that haven't been opened that I would gift (I'll cover postage) if someone or 2 people want to try it?? It's the GNC concentrate 50ml.. Not sure what site rules are but I'm not selling them - just gifting someone part of this thread.. 

Is that allowed?


----------



## lovelymiss

:hugs: So sorry R22. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

nolansmom said:


> Sorry the ugly witch showed up R22.. How annoying she can be!!!!
> 
> mommyxofxone - any news?
> 
> I haven't been in other treads and now with BFP I have checked betas twice (yes I'm OCD about it after chemical) - and they have gone from 24 10dpo to 103 13dpo which is fantastic and makes me feel completely relieved of the whole chemical thing.. Oddly enough I bought Soyx2x90tablets for next cycle and was planning on BD in Cuba for 12 days.. Now I will go to Cuba and BD just for fun....
> 
> The point is (long winded) but I have 2xsoy that haven't been opened that I would gift (I'll cover postage) if someone or 2 people want to try it?? It's the GNC concentrate 50ml.. Not sure what site rules are but I'm not selling them - just gifting someone part of this thread..
> 
> Is that allowed?


I think it's allowed since you're not charging people? and trying to give to someone to help out :) 

afm.... temp up again, ferning gone, opks have all been neg (haven't tested today yet) bb soreness gone, cramping gone.... :( we dtd last night but really scared something is wrong with the opks and i've missed my surge. but my normal o day is cd 21 (after looking back on old charts) so i really don't know, and feel totally confused and like i missed this month. :( really down.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ladies!

Just wanted to say I'm sorry I've been pretty quiet, but I'm lurking! Wednesday night I had this horrible stomach pain and ended up going to the ER. Long story short...c-scan points to pancreatitis but my labs really don't point to that. My stomach still hurts but not as bad as that 1st night, so I spend most of my time in bed, sleeping. And I'm on a liquid diet...best diet ever! I'm down 4 lbs already :haha: I'm just joking, I would love to eat solid food...it just irritates my stomach.

Anyway, as for TTC...of course this would happen during my fertile window :dohh: OH refuses to have sex with me because I am in pain :rofl: The 1st night before things got bad I was able to fake it like oh yea the motrin is helping, NOT! lol Hopefully I get better before my OPK hits pos.

Good luck to all our ladies waiting to OV and waiting to test! Now that we are officially into august I have changed the thread name again and the August testers are on top! Come oooon lucky August! :happydance::thumbup::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

And LillyTame... sorry for not thinking of this while on your journal... if it's pancreatitis, maybe try moving up the food chain with things that are not going to require the pancreas to work/ release insulin - like a teensy bit of meat - if the crackers/ other heavy on the carbohydrate items are causing irritation.


----------



## jessthemess

Did the first OPK, for this cycle, (not first ever) and its CD9 and a negative. This was my first clomid cycle and I don't know when to expect to ovulate. Typically I do not until CD19 or so. But figured I would start early to be sure to catch it! I am starting back up on temping tomorrow too. Haven't temped in forever because I didn't have a cycle for seven and a half months! Fingers x'ed for this cycle!

Sorry for all the ladies who started :( good luck and baby thoughts for next cycle !!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

looking back on old charts, it goes 30, 40 something, 30, 40 something. So if this is the next one since last was 30, i may have to wait 10 more days ugh. See i wasn't temping in those , (seems to be 41 or 42 days every other one.) i just wrote when i got af. and the longer cycles, af was here a day or two longer than normal... and this one was longer than normal by a day. Great. so i could have a 41 or 42 day cycle brewing. Well, at least i have a pattern of some sort. DOn't know if that kind of cycle is good or bad. Do you ladies know anything about longer cycles? shouldn't really affect anything right?


----------



## ClandestineTX

If you are regularly having cycles longer than 35 days, I'd mention it to your doctor. There's tons of relatively minor things that can delay ovulation, but some of the things that make cycles long can also interfere with TTC (i.e. PCOS, hypothyroidism, etc.)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> If you are regularly having cycles longer than 35 days, I'd mention it to your doctor. There's tons of relatively minor things that can delay ovulation, but some of the things that make cycles long can also interfere with TTC (i.e. PCOS, hypothyroidism, etc.)

I've never found any drs that really could help me out unless they put me on bc, and i hate that, my cycles have been pretty whacked since dd, yeah :/ but i really don't want to go back on anything unless i'm done with babies. Really hope it doesn't cause much issue :( :( 


i just got partial ferning again on my microscope after days of nothing, which could mean it just picked up my estrogen the first time, and then i'm really getting ready to o which would put me most likely... cd 21. i'm hoping it's that, because i don't want to wait til cd28! this is the second ferning i've seen so crossing my fingers that my opks pick something up.

ff is saying i just o'd on cd 15. which is a bit early and again opks and ferning didn't confirm so, not sure. We dtd the last two nights, and everything says we did a good with timing. So now i'm just waiting to see if it really was O and if i'm in the tww or not? lol so much waiting.

small cramps starting again this am.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I agree birth control isn't the solution, mommyxofxone! They've never taken labs to look at your hormone levels? Ever? Because irregular cycles (< 21 days, < 35 days, or range more than 7 days in length) are almost always the result of a hormone imbalance somewhere and especially because you are TTC, fixing that would likely help you out big time! What is wrong with half the doctors in this country? :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> I agree birth control isn't the solution, mommyxofxone! They've never taken labs to look at your hormone levels? Ever? Because irregular cycles (< 21 days, < 35 days, or range more than 7 days in length) are almost always the result of a hormone imbalance somewhere and especially because you are TTC, fixing that would likely help you out big time! What is wrong with half the doctors in this country? :dohh:

nope no one ever did anythign for it!!!

never did labs or anything. AND before i went on bc, i was really really irregular. i mean, i would get it one week, off a week, get it for TWO weeks, off a week, have it again, not have it for weeks, get it for a week, skip like a month, finally on bc it regulated me. When i came off, always about 30-33 day cycle. then after dd? had one 6 months after dd, another 6 months later, stopped bfing at 13 months, came almost every 2 months ish after that until jan when it finally regulated to htis new pattern of 30, 41.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I would find a doctor that will look into it, because they are definitely irregular! Even with PCOS or something ovulation still happens, just not as regularly as it does for someone without it. Seems silly to fight an uphill battle if you don't have to!


----------



## mommyxofxone

well i figure if it's only moving O around, not really bothering me personally. If i wasn't trying for a baby i really wouldn't be bothered by it honestly! :)


----------



## jessthemess

As long as you are sure that it is only moving O around. The hormonal imbalances that cause irregular cycles can also make it hard to get pregnant and hard to sustain a pregnancy. The most common is a progesterone deficiency. And that's as easy as taking a pill to fix.


----------



## Jett55

Sprained my foot yesterday the good news is it should be better by my next fertile window if this cycles another bust to be honest I don't have high hopes for this cycle. Just a few more days to go :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Oh No Jett, how that happened? I hope you are ok and not in pain. 
As for me I went to pee like at 6am and noticed some brownish color on the toilet paper, kinda just ignored it and went back to sleep, at 10am I woke up to check my temp and it was still the same it has been the past few days, and still some more spotting after on the toilet paper. I am worried that I am getting my period too early since I am only 9DPO, I usually always spot like 2 days before. I hope I do not have short lutheal phases, now just waiting.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think you could have ovulated on CD 18, taking all factors into consideration.


----------



## Jett55

The coffee table fell on my foot is what happened & I'm not in too much pain today swellings gone down yesterday was the worse though :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

jessthemess said:


> As long as you are sure that it is only moving O around. The hormonal imbalances that cause irregular cycles can also make it hard to get pregnant and hard to sustain a pregnancy. The most common is a progesterone deficiency. And that's as easy as taking a pill to fix.

I hope it's just that. it's not like we can't live with just one baby but two would be pretty nice.... I guess i'll check out a few cycles and see. then i guess i can get checked out. i just hate meds and all that. 

so many drs. have charged me SO much for labs and other things and they just don't care. so i really don't have high hopes for anyone actually helping me out.


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha Ladies! It's Monday! Yaaaay! (right?) lol

So let's get an update for this new month/week. Where is everyone in their cycles?


AFM, waiting to OV. Should be any day now between today and Saturday. I wasn't able to keep up with my charting because I got sick and my sleeping pattern has been all out of whack :wacko: :dohh: But I'm using OPKs.


----------



## mamadonna

I reckon ovulation today or yesterday maybe??


----------



## MIZZYD

I am officially out this cycle. AF got here full force about 2 hours ago.


----------



## Jett55

Soo sorry mizzyd :(... I'm betting I join you Wednesday


----------



## Whyte82

Sorry MizzyD :(!!! 

Well my AF was due today!! No sign of her yet so fx not going to test until tomorrow. :dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## Kuawen

Update for me - I've been really busy with non-baby making stuff but I'm hoping to O either tonight or tomorrow. My CBFM has been reading High for five days already I just want to see a Peak! OPK's are holding steady too at two lines but not the double dark lines that happen when I do finally O. I'm already CD16 so it's looking like another 30 day cycle for me this time around.


----------



## MIZZYD

Jett I hope not, I hope you get your BFP instead!! Whyte GL to you!!! =)


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> I am officially out this cycle. AF got here full force about 2 hours ago.

Sorry to hear AF got you MIZZYD. :hugs:

:dust: To every one still waiting for a BFP!

It looks like a few of us will be OVing right around the same time :thumbup: Sticky dust to us! :haha: :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

MIZZYD said:


> I am officially out this cycle. AF got here full force about 2 hours ago.

oh hun i'm sorry :( :hugs: 




afm, i think i really did o so that puts me at what, 4dpo today? something like that. watching my body/signs closely.


----------



## Whyte82

Well I am out now too AF came an hour ago :( 

Good luck to everyone else still in :dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Oh no Whyte82 :hugs:

MIZZYD and Whyte82, either you expecting to go again at the end of Aug or are you out till Sep?

I can't believe I'm talking about Sep already :dohh: That was me back in June...I was out so early no threads for July were up yet.


----------



## Whyte82

Thanks Lilly Tame :thumbup:

Actually yes I will just about be in should be testing again Aug 31st so here is hoping this is the month!!

Everyone is so nice and supportive on here makes it easier :hugs:


----------



## jessthemess

Whyte82 said:


> Thanks Lilly Tame :thumbup:
> 
> Actually yes I will just about be in should be testing again Aug 31st so here is hoping this is the month!!
> 
> Everyone is so nice and supportive on here makes it easier :hugs:

We're close-ish together! I was planning on the 23rd but I've been thinking of holding off until the 31st because the 1st is my one year anniversary! :)


----------



## Whyte82

jessthemess said:


> Whyte82 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lilly Tame :thumbup:
> 
> Actually yes I will just about be in should be testing again Aug 31st so here is hoping this is the month!!
> 
> Everyone is so nice and supportive on here makes it easier :hugs:
> 
> We're close-ish together! I was planning on the 23rd but I've been thinking of holding off until the 31st because the 1st is my one year anniversary! :)Click to expand...

Oh that would be so lovely if it happened for you for your anniversary!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

9 DPO here, and nothing to report because I am NOT symptom spotting or testing early this cycle. Will test this coming Saturday (Aug. 10th), which will be 14 DPO. I might not test at all if my temp is down by then, gave up temping at 7 DPO to just let things be what they are!


----------



## MIZZYD

LillyTame said:


> Oh no Whyte82 :hugs:
> 
> MIZZYD and Whyte82, either you expecting to go again at the end of Aug or are you out till Sep?
> 
> I can't believe I'm talking about Sep already :dohh: That was me back in June...I was out so early no threads for July were up yet.

I think I am out until Sep. =(


----------



## R22

Hey everyone. I am on cd 5. I saw the Dr yesterday and he put me on Clomid. This will be my first time taking it. I have an HSG scheduled for Thursday and hopefully my second IUI next week. It looks like my test date will be Aug. 27. 

Anyone hear from Miracle79? She was my IUI buddy?


----------



## Kuawen

CBFM finally read Peak this morning and a positive OPK to confirm the surge! :happydance: my temp took a big dive this morning so hopefully there's a rise tomorrow morning and I can begin the confirmation that I'm going to ovulate either later today or early tomorrow! Either way it's time for :bunny::sex::bunny: :haha:


----------



## Jett55

Pretty sure I'm about to be out. Had a tad bit of pink spotting but I always do before af shows full force :(


----------



## LillyTame

R22 said:


> Hey everyone. I am on cd 5. I saw the Dr yesterday and he put me on Clomid. This will be my first time taking it. I have an HSG scheduled for Thursday and hopefully my second IUI next week. It looks like my test date will be Aug. 27.
> 
> Anyone hear from Miracle79? She was my IUI buddy?

Sounds like you have a very promising cycle! :thumbup: I know someone that got her BFP her 1st round of Clomid.




Kuawen said:


> CBFM finally read Peak this morning and a positive OPK to confirm the surge! :happydance: my temp took a big dive this morning so hopefully there's a rise tomorrow morning and I can begin the confirmation that I'm going to ovulate either later today or early tomorrow! Either way it's time for :bunny::sex::bunny: :haha:

:happydance: Get busy!! :sex:


AFM, we BD'd last night. I'm hoping for a pos OPK today or tomorrow. Last cycle I think we BD'd at least 5 days in a row plus 5 every other days and got nothing :dohh: So this cycle we are ONLY doing every other day...even if I get a pos OPK today...won't be BD'ing again until tomorrow. Which really should have me covered seeing as how OV is actually AFTER the pos and not right when you get it. FX'd!


----------



## Jett55

And I'm out :(... Af came


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh I'm sorry Jett. :(


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> And I'm out :(... Af came

Dangit! *pout* I'm sorry Jett :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Jett =(


----------



## Jett55

Thanks ladies.. I told ya I'd be joining you mizzy d It's like I'm psychic lol :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Then let's do this together!!! =)


----------



## LillyTame

I may or may not have added a little spot for our early-out-Aug-testers that are looking at Sep :winkwink:

Just give me your dates when you have them :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

Haha Lilly, thx.


----------



## R22

Hey Lilly, I'll be testing on Aug 27.


----------



## Jett55

haha Thanks Lilly... The way af seems to be arriving early I might put my test date a day or 2 before expected :)


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, I got you R22 :thumbup: Good luck! :dust:

We had a really good run at the beginning of July, maybe all the luck will be at the end of Aug :haha:


----------



## jessthemess

LillyTame said:


> Ok, I got you R22 :thumbup: Good luck! :dust:
> 
> We had a really good run at the beginning of July, maybe all the luck will be at the end of Aug :haha:

I want some of that luck! Haha


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck R22, I hope the clomid does it for you!

:hugs: Jett

Lilly: I've been gone for what feels like forever, cannot believe your OPK isn't positive yet! 

AFM... 11 DPO and I HAVEN'T TESTED. Not once, not even an OPK. Holding strong until Saturday.


----------



## LillyTame

IKR! It started getting some good color days ago so I thought perhaps it was coming early! But nope! Looks like it's probably gonna be right on time for CD27 :thumbup: Perhaps it (LH) just showed up in my system stronger, sooner because I was pretty cleaned out after my ER visit and on a liquid diet for a few days. :shrug: Did an OPK today and I think I'll get a pos tonight or tomorrow. :coffee:


Good job not testing! I need some of that willpower! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

LillyTame said:


> Ok, I got you R22 :thumbup: Good luck! :dust:
> 
> We had a really good run at the beginning of July, maybe all the luck will be at the end of Aug :haha:

i'll take some if you're handing it out!



ClandestineTX said:


> Good luck R22, I hope the clomid does it for you!
> 
> :hugs: Jett
> 
> Lilly: I've been gone for what feels like forever, cannot believe your OPK isn't positive yet!
> 
> AFM... 11 DPO and I HAVEN'T TESTED. Not once, not even an OPK. Holding strong until Saturday.

you are awesome! hope i'll be able to stay strong. your chart looks great!






afm 6 dpo here, i feel like crap, caught dd's cold, i'm exhausted, trying to get the house clean for sat for her party, and i just want to sleep all the time.


dh and i are going to start looking at baby names, because we like to have them before baby don't really know why just like to be prepared i guess. 

cp is low, closed and medium texture, and creamy cm. Temp up a little this am but not much. my temps are not as they usually are after o so i'm just kind of waiting til the end of the cycle and bd'ing as often as we can stand it lol.


----------



## Whyte82

Well the strangest cycle ever this month!! Came late Monday then was normal Tuesday, light Wednesday and no gone today!! :shrug:

Very short compared to usual!!
Must just be having an off one


----------



## lovelymiss

Sending lots and lots of :dust:!

Hope the TWW goes by fast for you ladies in it and good luck catching ovulation to those other ladies! One of my IRL friends is TTC. (Funny thing, we actually met online and now she's an IRL friend!) Her OPK is getting darker and darker, and I'm getting more and more excited for her. She sends me a pic everyt day haha. :dust: all around!


----------



## Kuawen

For the first time ever I've gotten a positive OPK for a third day in a row, and this one is so dark that it makes the _control_ line look barely there! My understanding is that this is still considered normal, and that it could mean that the first side (pains from right side on the 6th) failed to release an egg so my body did an overlapping surge for the other side (left side began hurting immediately following BD'ing last night) to ovulate. My temp has been fluctuating but hasn't risen any higher than my usual pre-O temps. I'm hoping to see a rise and the line make a hasty disappearance within the next three days to confirm that I have O'd. 

Just to be sure we're :bunny: tonight as well :haha:

I had an off AF last cycle too, Whyte, so I feel you. It was two days long and only one day was even close to heavy, and no lining shed! But far too heavy to be considered IB (I think). No idea what to think of it.


----------



## jessthemess

Or it's rare but you could release two eggs. Twins can be fertilized a couple days apart.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kuawen said:


> For the first time ever I've gotten a positive OPK for a third day in a row, and this one is so dark that it makes the _control_ line look barely there! My understanding is that this is still considered normal, and that it could mean that the first side (pains from right side on the 6th) failed to release an egg so my body did an overlapping surge for the other side (left side began hurting immediately following BD'ing last night) to ovulate. My temp has been fluctuating but hasn't risen any higher than my usual pre-O temps. I'm hoping to see a rise and the line make a hasty disappearance within the next three days to confirm that I have O'd.
> 
> Just to be sure we're :bunny: tonight as well :haha:
> 
> I had an off AF last cycle too, Whyte, so I feel you. It was two days long and only one day was even close to heavy, and no lining shed! But far too heavy to be considered IB (I think). No idea what to think of it.

ohhh! my first pg my opk was waaaaaay darker than the control! fx'd for you!!! dtd the next three nights at least!


----------



## Kuawen

:wohoo: Eeee!!! You ladies are getting me all excited :happydance: I sure hope this month is the one!!! And twins do run in my family, so we'd be ultra excited if it happened :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: I forgot about your ER visit. I would not be surprised, or concerned, if you ovulate late - stress can completely delay ovulation!


----------



## R22

Hello. Glad to see everyone staying positive. :winkwink:

Afm: I was supposed to have my HSG today....but after about 15 minutes of the Dr. trying to get a catheter in he said my cervix opening was way to small and quit. Said it was the smallest he's ever seen.:shrug: The good news is my fertility Dr. still wants to move forward with the second IUI next week. All I can do is hope and pray that I dont have any blockages in the fallopian tubes and it all works out in the end.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, that's interesting, R22! The FS will have to put a catheter in there too to do the IUI right?


----------



## R22

Lilly, yes, you are correct! The FS said the IUI tube was smaller than the catheters they use for the HSG. If I get an HSG in the future they said it would need to be dilated.


----------



## LillyTame

Aw ok! :thumbup: That's what I figured...maybe it was just smaller.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't know, sounds like bullshit to me! 



Afm, af style cramps this am. just hanging out waiting til next week for either af or a bfp.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: I'm right there with you!

@R22: good luck with the IUI!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> @mommyxofxone: I'm right there with you!
> 
> @R22: good luck with the IUI!

your chart looks great!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Of course my chart looks great! I haven't temped since 7 DPO (last Saturday), though I will check it tomorrow before I decide if I'm going to bother testing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol i didn't even look at the dates!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

:)


----------



## R22

Sorry Clandestine. :hugs: I see she arrived.


----------



## maria2611

Tested today and bfn! I have some really good symptoms though so hoping that tomorrow will bring good news :)


----------



## mamadonna

When are you testing mommy??

Sorry af got you clandestine


----------



## Kuawen

I think I'm 2DPO, and though it's still early I'm having some promising symptoms, very similar to the cycle where I'd fallen pregnant even though it ended in a chemical. Little twinges and gentle cramps. 

What's weird though is that I'm STILL getting positive OPK's. I had two days where the second line was just as dark as the control, then the super dark second line, and now two more lines at the same darkness as the control... five positive OPK's in a row??? I guess that would make sense if it was two overlapping ovulations... I'm going to keep using them until the second line fades. I'm so hopeful that my rainbow baby may be on its way. Stick baby stick!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, Mind if I join?

I came of BCP on 24th June and had my withdrawal bleed was 26th-27th June. I figured AF would arrive 24th-28th July as my cycles have always been 28-32 days long. 32 days came and went. I'd been charting but my thermometer wasn't correct and thought I ovulated either CD15 or CD20. I kept testing and getting indent lines :( 

Finally yesterday at CD44 I got my crosshairs making me now 9DPO and according to FF I am due AF on Friday. Gutted that for the first time in my adult life my cycles have messed up and gone ridiculously long, typically when we decide to TTC!

FF recommends testing on 20th if still no AF.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mamadonna said:


> When are you testing mommy??
> 
> Sorry af got you clandestine

NOt sure. was going to do wednesday. whenever 12dpo is, or when af is due. i don't want that bfn to get me too down.

how about you mama?


@brunette the first time we decided to try- my first cycle was 70 days. no kidding. It's like the stress and anxiety of just beginning makes a weird cycle. hopefully your next will be nice and easy


----------



## LillyTame

Hi brunettebimbo! :wave: Welcome to our little August Testing Thread :happydance:

Gosh you have had a loooong cycle...no more complaining from me! (Mrs.35days lol) :-#

I will put you down for the 20th! :thumbup:



Clandestine, sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: FX'd for Sep with me, Snack, & GP! :winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think AF is going to show but if she doesn't I might test on 21st if I can hold out. It's our 3rd wedding anniversary!


----------



## mamadonna

mommyxofxone said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> When are you testing mommy??
> 
> Sorry af got you clandestine
> 
> NOt sure. was going to do wednesday. whenever 12dpo is, or when af is due. i don't want that bfn to get me too down.
> 
> how about you mama?
> 
> 
> @brunette the first time we decided to try- my first cycle was 70 days. no kidding. It's like the stress and anxiety of just beginning makes a weird cycle. hopefully your next will be nice and easyClick to expand...

I'll be testing a week on Monday if af stays away not holding out much hope tho


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, R22 and mamadonna! I am glad she-who-should-not-be-named was punctual. I called it two weeks ago, right at ovulation, so my LP seems to have regulated at 13 days with a new cycle start on day 14. Hoping the change in b-vitamins and thyroid meds helps me out with this BFP thing in the very near future!

@Kuawen: I think many days of positive OPKs is a symptom of PCOS and/or insulin resistance, because the LH level has to get super high to cause ovulation. Is this normal for you to have positives for that many days?

Welcome, brunettebimbo! I wouldn't worry about crazy cycles right off BCPs, it takes a little while to regulate and there is a number of ladies who have gotten BFPs right off them! I agree with FF regarding your test date for now! How old is your LO? Still breastfeeding or anything, as I have friends on here who had crazy cycles from that, too. 

@Lilly - you, me, Snack, and GP better get some super sticky BFPs in Sept! If we don't hurry Mrs. Biscuit is going to have a baby before we even get pregnant!!! I really am optimistic for all of us, as we've all had issues that we are on top of. When are you testing in August?


----------



## Kuawen

No Clandi, this isn't normal for me. Ordinarily I get no more than three positive opk's and then the second line practically disappears and my temp goes up immediately the next day. This time my temp has risen but the OPKs continue to be positive. My CBFM has stopped asking me for tests and reads an automatic level of "low" based on previous cycles.

Funny enough, I spent a lot of time looking at other women's charts on fertilityfriend and I couldn't find a single one that had more than 3 positive opk's and _didn't_ end in pregnancy. But I know in the end it's all just me trying to get my hopes up and that it's all in God's hands anyway.


----------



## brunettebimbo

@Clandi he will be 3 in October. Haven't BF since he was 18months when he self weaned. 
I know what you mean about cycles after BCP its just its never happened before when coming off and I've only been on it 3 months this time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

10 dpo! cant believe in. only 2-3 days to testing!


----------



## Kuawen

:happydance: :dust: KMFX'd for you mommyxofxone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

noticed after showers the passed two or three days, i'm having a lot more stray hairs than before??? really odd, not normally. anyone know if this could be a symptom? I also flossed my teeth yesterday and the one gum was bleeding like crazy, i was shocked, i hardly touched it.


----------



## LillyTame

I haven't decided when I'm going to test...I'm usually calm the 1st 5dpo and then I get anxious lol...so we'll see. I think I'm 1dpo today. LP is usually 12 days


----------



## ClandestineTX

FINALLY - Lilly is 1 DPO!!!


----------



## LillyTame

IKR!! :dohh: lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Massive temperature dip this morning :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Massive temperature dip this morning :(

still way early, just hang in there!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

and i had a temp dip too hun. keep your chin up with me ok?


----------



## LillyTame

brunettebimbo said:


> Massive temperature dip this morning :(

Do you normally start AF on 12 dpo? I'm hoping this isn't the end for you hun :hugs: I've seen temps go back up the next day with a BFP!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lilly I am on the longest cycle of my life. Granted I've only just come off BCP but its always returned to normal when coming off implanon, coil, injection, BCP before so why now when we decide to TTC does it mess up? I was only on it 3.5 months this time! :(


----------



## LillyTame

Because now it counts! :wacko::dohh: :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sod's law! :(


----------



## LillyTame

Funny you guys say "Sod's" law, we say "Murphy's" law.

I've heard some uk ladies call themselves "crunchy" (I think that was it), what does that mean? Like..."I'm going to be a crunchy mom"


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have no idea :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crunchy mom

I am definitely not one of them :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww I see!

don't wear a bra or shoes. 
don't use shampoo or soap, but instead maybe sea salt or a variety of other things. 
had your placenta chopped up for an anti-depressant pill or smoothie. 

:saywhat: :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## MIZZYD

Oh the things I learn from BnB. lol


----------



## jessthemess

We say people are crunchy in Oregon in the states, but maybe that's because we have a lot of hippies here! People say "You're so crunchy!" Or like, "You granola cruncher!" haha things like that!

I watch a lot of british TV, and I pick stuff up there and then my fam teases me haha. I went through Syndicate phase earlier this summer and right now I'm watching The Only Way is Essex haha, like literally right now!


----------



## Whyte82

Hi Ladies not been on in a while!
Hope everyone is well!!! Any good news??!!

Who is still in for August? 
AF got me last week but short cycles so will be due to test again on 31st!!! 

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## mommyxofxone

Whyte82 said:


> Hi Ladies not been on in a while!
> Hope everyone is well!!! Any good news??!!
> 
> Who is still in for August?
> AF got me last week but short cycles so will be due to test again on 31st!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone

i'm testing in the morning!


----------



## Whyte82

mommyxofxone said:


> Whyte82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies not been on in a while!
> Hope everyone is well!!! Any good news??!!
> 
> Who is still in for August?
> AF got me last week but short cycles so will be due to test again on 31st!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone
> 
> i'm testing in the morning!Click to expand...

Sending loads of baby dust your way!!!
Really hope you get your BFP in the morning :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hun. i'm almost terrified. I just don't feel like i've got it.


----------



## Whyte82

mommyxofxone said:


> thanks hun. i'm almost terrified. I just don't feel like i've got it.

Well maybe because you think you don't will be the very time you do :)!!


----------



## LillyTame

mommyxofxone said:


> i'm testing in the morning!

FX'd for good news! [-o&lt;:dust:



Whyte82 said:


> Hi Ladies not been on in a while!
> Hope everyone is well!!! Any good news??!!
> 
> Who is still in for August?
> AF got me last week but short cycles so will be due to test again on 31st!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone

Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: Good luck on my b-day! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## lovelymiss

Sorry to hear Whyte. :( Glad you have another shot this month though!!

FXed mommy!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## lovelymiss

:( Sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Whyte82

mommyxofxone said:


> :bfn: :cry:

Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm already a September tester! 

And I will NOT be a crunchy mom... though may send my kids to private schools (have a big separation of church/state issue).


----------



## brunettebimbo

Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal.


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad your hellish cycle is over hun. new start this month :)


----------



## LillyTame

jessthemess said:


> We say people are crunchy in Oregon in the states, but maybe that's because we have a lot of hippies here!

Hey just realized you said Oregon, that's where my OH is from...Grisham.



mommyxofxone said:


> :bfn: :cry:

I'm sorry mommy :hugs: Still time though as long as AF doesn't show [-o&lt;




brunettebimbo said:


> Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal.

Sorry to hear that brunette :hugs: Hopefully this next cycle wont be so long though!


----------



## jessthemess

Oh cool! I've driven through Gresham tons of times!


----------



## R22

Hey everyone. I've been out for a couple of days. Sorry to those that got a BFN. Sucks! :growlmad:

Normally I would ovulate today but I think the Clomid I took last week has extended my ovulation date. So, I have an IUI scheduled for Friday and hoping this one sticks! Please, please, please!![-o&lt;


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, R22!


----------



## Whyte82

R22 said:


> Hey everyone. I've been out for a couple of days. Sorry to those that got a BFN. Sucks! :growlmad:
> 
> Normally I would ovulate today but I think the Clomid I took last week has extended my ovulation date. So, I have an IUI scheduled for Friday and hoping this one sticks! Please, please, please!![-o&lt;

Fx for you !!!


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd R22! :dust:


----------



## maria2611

Finally able to update! Had internet problems.

Af arrived on the 11th :(


----------



## Jett55

Sorry for those who got af :(


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear about AF Maria :hugs:


----------



## R22

So sad we haven't gotten a BFP this month. 
Lilly, you're testing this week correct? FXd for you!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Yep...AF due Wed-Thursday. I'm feeling quite "normal" this cycle, so I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## mamadonna

Nothing to report here,no af and neg tests,Fed up!!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am on CD15 today, not sure when I will ovulate. OPK's getting me confused and DH and I are getting tired of the BD, haha.


----------



## R22

Mamadonna, how many dpo are you?

I'm only 4 dpo so I have a ways to go. No fun.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry mamadonna :( i'm cd 5. 10 days til potential O.


----------



## mamadonna

Not sure of dpo but I'm cd31 and cycles are usually 28-30 days,I think once I've had a 31 day cycle so there's still time


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna said:


> Not sure of dpo but I'm cd31 and cycles are usually 28-30 days,I think once I've had a 31 day cycle so there's still time

FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you x


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: we might be ovulating around the same time this cycle. I'm CD 11 now, but I don't ovulate until somewhere between CD 16 and CD 22, expecting it to be slightly on the later end due to crazy sleep deprivation, etc. while away the last 4 days.

@Lilly: FX this is your month - we need an August BFP and it's only fair that it be our leader's!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> @mommyxofxone: we might be ovulating around the same time this cycle. I'm CD 11 now, but I don't ovulate until somewhere between CD 16 and CD 22, expecting it to be slightly on the later end due to crazy sleep deprivation, etc. while away the last 4 days.
> 
> @Lilly: FX this is your month - we need an August BFP and it's only fair that it be our leader's!

race you to the bfp?!


----------



## mamadonna

Well started spotting this mornin,how cruel does mother nature wanna be????on hubbys birthday too :-(


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry mamadonna :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

CD1 today as the :witch: has shown her face. Course I knew she was on her way as I tested negative on the 18th and again yesterday :cry: At least I know I ovulated and that there's nothing seriously wrong (I think my confusion earlier this month was because I was misinterpreting the OPK's rather than there being a slew of positive OPKs, I now understand better what counts as a positive and what doesn't). So hopefully we'll have a better chance next cycle... My next testing day is predicted to be the 21st, which is two days after my 28th bday... at this point I'm not very hopeful that I'll be getting a BFP for my birthday. Just feeling blah.


----------



## Kayless

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me writing in this forum... I'm new to all of this & after a bit of advice 

My partner & I after TTC after years of being on the BCP.

I fell pregnant last year whilst on the pill but had a miscarriage. However this time we are TTC asap 

I took my last pill a couple of weeks ago & had what i thought was my first period on 9th August. This last for a few days (as normal) and i was expecting to ovulate this week. However yesterday I started bleeding again, like another period.

Is this my actual first period after coming off the pill? Does it mean i wont ovulate this week and that my ovulation period should be in approx 14 days?

Any help/advice/support would be great

Thanking you xxx


----------



## Kuawen

It sounds to me like your body may still be adjusting to coming off the BCP. If the flow is heavy (like a period, as you indicated) then yea I would consider it day 1. Some spotting as your hormones even back out can be expected, but having a heavy flow can't be indicative of ovulation or implantation bleeding. I hope things sort themselves out for you soon and you get your BFP! Welcome to the forums! :hugs:

My best advice would be to look into recording your BBT (temperature upon first waking up, same time every day after at least 3 hours sleep) or perhaps grabbing some inexpensive OPK's (Ovulation Predictor Kits) to help take some of the mystery away from what's going on with your body. 

I know it's really overwhelming when you first start (it took me two cycles to start to understand and even now I still make mistakes and think my body is doing one thing when I'm completely wrong) but it really helps to at least have the illusion of knowing what you're doing :haha: 

Good luck and baby :dust: to you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

mamadonna said:


> Well started spotting this mornin,how cruel does mother nature wanna be????on hubbys birthday too :-(

so sorry mama :(



Kayless said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you dont mind me writing in this forum... I'm new to all of this & after a bit of advice
> 
> My partner & I after TTC after years of being on the BCP.
> 
> I fell pregnant last year whilst on the pill but had a miscarriage. However this time we are TTC asap
> 
> I took my last pill a couple of weeks ago & had what i thought was my first period on 9th August. This last for a few days (as normal) and i was expecting to ovulate this week. However yesterday I started bleeding again, like another period.
> 
> Is this my actual first period after coming off the pill? Does it mean i wont ovulate this week and that my ovulation period should be in approx 14 days?
> 
> Any help/advice/support would be great
> 
> Thanking you xxx

Wish i could help hun, these ladies will though i'm sure! i havne't been on bc since 2009 so i don't remember! But i recommend you chart (at least keep track of period and so forth) so you can get an idea of your cycle, as it could take a bit to get normal!! i'm also so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kayless

Kuawen said:


> It sounds to me like your body may still be adjusting to coming off the BCP. If the flow is heavy (like a period, as you indicated) then yea I would consider it day 1. Some spotting as your hormones even back out can be expected, but having a heavy flow can't be indicative of ovulation or implantation bleeding. I hope things sort themselves out for you soon and you get your BFP! Welcome to the forums! :hugs:
> 
> My best advice would be to look into recording your BBT (temperature upon first waking up, same time every day after at least 3 hours sleep) or perhaps grabbing some inexpensive OPK's (Ovulation Predictor Kits) to help take some of the mystery away from what's going on with your body.
> 
> I know it's really overwhelming when you first start (it took me two cycles to start to understand and even now I still make mistakes and think my body is doing one thing when I'm completely wrong) but it really helps to at least have the illusion of knowing what you're doing :haha:
> 
> Good luck and baby :dust: to you!




Thank you Kuawen!!! :flower:

I will consider today to now be CD2 and look forward to monitoring it going forward. Ekkkk exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayless

Thank you mommy of one!! I'm pretty sure now that this is my first actual AF as its so soon! I'm super excited and really hope i fall soon 

thanks for the response girls i really aprpeciate the support xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

mommyxofxone said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @mommyxofxone: we might be ovulating around the same time this cycle. I'm CD 11 now, but I don't ovulate until somewhere between CD 16 and CD 22, expecting it to be slightly on the later end due to crazy sleep deprivation, etc. while away the last 4 days.
> 
> @Lilly: FX this is your month - we need an August BFP and it's only fair that it be our leader's!
> 
> race you to the bfp?!Click to expand...

Race is ON! And I SOOOO hope this cycle is it, want to move on from TTC already!

@Kayless: what you have is exactly what just happened last month to a friend of mine on here right off BCPs. Consider the first day of bright red a new cycle start and start looking for signs of ovulation a week or more afterwards. Do you remember how long your cycles were, when not on BCPs? It's OK if you don't, but helpful if you know what your normal should be. I was on hormonal contraception for so long I had no idea, but now know my cycles like clockwork.

@Kuawen: :hugs: I'll keep my FX for your birthday BFP!


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna & Kuawen - Sorry to hear AF got you ladies :hugs: 

I'm in limbo! I started brown spotting yesterday, I have no idea why because I don't usually do this before AF (although I did when I 1st stopped depo but even then I would have some red by the end of the day) So I don't know what's going on. Hoping it's IB [-o&lt; But I have this feeling AF is just toying with me :wacko::growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

This month has just been no good to us ladies! :growlmad::dohh: I'm ready to chuck it and turn us into a September thread! :blush::haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Well I'm ready for September,bring on the:baby::baby:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll have a September testing date, as soon as I confirm ovulation (hopefully within the next week). And I'm going to be on this thread with you, Lilly - no matter what - until you get your BFP!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am also over August.


----------



## Jett55

I'm soo over august my september testing date is the 3rd. I Loove how afs soo early so then I'm out for the month instantly.


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo bring it on September!!!!haven't worked out my test date yet


----------



## mamadonna

If no af I'll be testing the 20th Sept!!


----------



## Pirate

I'll join up for September! I'll test on 9/1 or 9/2 if the bitch doesn't show. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm in! Probably testing around the 17th-ish!


----------



## Kuawen

Woo let's do this! Sept. 21st test date for me! No way I'm testing early either because I don't want a BFN ON my bday :growlmad:


----------



## MIZZYD

Like I wrote (I think on your journal), IDK yet. But I am definitely in for September.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you Ladies for joining me! :happydance: I'll get us all added! :thumbup:

Jett & Pirate, you guys are super early! Are your cycles short enough to get 2 tries in Sept?


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Thank you Ladies for joining me! :happydance: I'll get us all added! :thumbup:
> 
> Jett & Pirate, you guys are super early! Are your cycles short enough to get 2 tries in Sept?

Ohhhh good point! This thought hadn't occurred to me! My app says my next two periods are due 9/1 and 9/30. Go ahead and put me down for both days. I'm not so secretly hoping that if you put me down for both days I won't need the second testing date. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Ladies for joining me! :happydance: I'll get us all added! :thumbup:
> 
> Jett & Pirate, you guys are super early! Are your cycles short enough to get 2 tries in Sept?
> 
> Ohhhh good point! This thought hadn't occurred to me! My app says my next two periods are due 9/1 and 9/30. Go ahead and put me down for both days. I'm not so secretly hoping that if you put me down for both days I won't need the second testing date. :)Click to expand...

:rofl:

:shhh: 30th :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Nope my next date would be October 2nd :( but I hope for a bfp for my bday september 24th


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> Nope my next date would be October 2nd :( but I hope for a bfp for my bday september 24th

:dohh::haha:


----------



## Jett55

I know it'll be super early but september 24th I'll be testing just to be sure It's okay to drink since it'll be my 21st bday :D soo if no bfp before then I'm def going to be safe


----------



## Fezzle

Kayless said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you dont mind me writing in this forum... I'm new to all of this & after a bit of advice
> 
> My partner & I after TTC after years of being on the BCP.
> 
> I fell pregnant last year whilst on the pill but had a miscarriage. However this time we are TTC asap
> 
> I took my last pill a couple of weeks ago & had what i thought was my first period on 9th August. This last for a few days (as normal) and i was expecting to ovulate this week. However yesterday I started bleeding again, like another period.
> 
> Is this my actual first period after coming off the pill? Does it mean i wont ovulate this week and that my ovulation period should be in approx 14 days?
> 
> Any help/advice/support would be great
> 
> Thanking you xxx

@Kayless- this happened to me last cycle (I think I'm the one Clandie was talking about). I got off the pill at the beginning of July, had my BCP withdrawal period from 8-13 July counting spotting the last couple days. Then I was all set to start looking for signs of ovulation and started bleeding again on 19 July! I thought it was irritation from sex or polyps on my cervix the more I did research so actually went to the GP. She said it was just from getting off the pill but to come back if it didn't stop. I had it for about 6 days- it never got more than needing a panty liner but it was more than spotting some days. I didn't have any other usual AF symptoms with it. Then, I got AF, which felt like AF (though not as heavy as my periods were when on the pill) on 5 Aug for a normal 28 day cycle! I don't think I ovulated last cycle due to temps (I had two days of a rise but then it went back down) and lack of positive OPKs. I'm assuming it's all due to my body getting back to normal after being on the pill. This cycle's been much more normal so far though I still haven't seen a positive OPK.


Speaking of which, if my temps stay above the coverline, count me in as another early Sept tester!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Fezzle: you are exactly the friend I was talking about! And YAY for real crosshairs on your chart!!!

AFM... I will have a Sept date, if I ever ovulate... bored waiting...


----------



## GingerPanda

Tomorrow is my first day of Clomid! :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Woot! @ GP!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Just stopping by to drop off a load of baby dust for you September testers! 

@GP - SO happy to see you here!!! YAY Clomid!!!!!

All my over 30 ladies - Get dat :spermy:!!!!

Jett - Hoping for a birthday :bfp: so you can't drink on your 21st!!! :haha::dohh:

Ladies new to the thread - Welcome and good luck! This was a very lucky thread for me, I got my :bfp: not long after it's initial creation when it was Lucky July Testers, I found out in June, didn't even make it all the way to July! 

Happy :sex:ing everyone!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

*rolls around in JJ's excessive amount of baby dust and starts stuffing it into her pockets while looking like that one crazy person you saw stealing a bunch of travel-sized stuff from WalMart that one time don't act like you don't know what I'm talking about*


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:rofl: @ GP


----------



## ClandestineTX

:rofl: (just so we're all clear on this... I'm rofibdl (rolling on the floor in baby dust laughing)


----------



## LillyTame

Oh gosh.....the imagine I have in MY head is of OH's dad :dohh: We rented a beach house on the coast of Oregon when we visited...it's stocked with some items. Well when we were leaving his dad took a jar of spaghetti sauce! :dohh: Then we went down to the casino for the buffet and he stole a napkin full of macaroons! :wacko: Funniest thing ever!

Speaking of funny - I put my pants on backwards this morning and didn't realize till I got to work and tried to put something into my pocket.

Also yesterday in the baby aisle of target there was a potty on the floor so this adorable little girl probably between 1-2 sits on it and makes this face and sound like she is straining to poo!! OMG! It was so funny and cute! I don't know if she actually did or not, but if she was just pretending then her mom needs to put her in commercials! :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:


Some guys I went to high school with got banned for going into Home Depot and taking a shit in the display toilets. They were real winners. I'm sure that's getting mixed into the gene pool by now.


----------



## Pirate

GingerPanda said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Some guys I went to high school with got banned for going into Home Depot and taking a shit in the display toilets. They were real winners. I'm sure that's getting mixed into the gene pool by now.

I may or may not have been banned from a Kmart for playing a game of squirt gun tag with about 25 of my closest classmates. I have never done anything stupid with my own poop but I did help a friend fill her ex boyfriend's trunk with pig manure though. I figure that my future children won't be able to get away with anything because I've already done it. :)


----------



## Jett55

I'm totally rolling around in the baby dust  :rofl: just about fell over laughing from all of your posts


----------



## Kuawen

:rofl: *joins in the baby dust rolling, like a chinchilla!*

I was way too boring as a kid... worse thing I ever did was get yelled at for playing with the toy light sabers in Walmart with my cousin. Didn't even get thrown out... jeeze.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afternoon ladies! what have i missed? how is everyone? we just got home from vacay


----------



## LillyTame

mommyxofxone said:


> afternoon ladies! what have i missed? how is everyone? we just got home from vacay

Welcome back! How was vacation?!

I don't think you've missed much, except us all giving up on August and looking forward to September! :dohh:

Is it just me or did August just _fly_ by for anyone else?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

LillyTame said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies! what have i missed? how is everyone? we just got home from vacay
> 
> Welcome back! How was vacation?!
> 
> I don't think you've missed much, except us all giving up on August and looking forward to September! :dohh:
> 
> Is it just me or did August just _fly_ by for anyone else?!Click to expand...

vacay was pretty good :) did get annoyed at my family a few times (who we were staying with) but ya know, free trip, can't really do anything baout it you know?


And yeah, august really did fly by, i can't believe it's almost sept!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

August? What was that???

I'm STILL waiting to ovulate... there will be a September date for me. Not even sure what CD I am these days... just checked CD 17, not even "late" ovulation for me yet, but if it could get on with it, so I could stop worrying about when it's going to happen, that would be wonderful.


----------



## GingerPanda

Just taking my Clomid and waiting. :coffee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

yup waiting here too. still neg opks, but should be o'ing on thurs. So hoping to get that pos opk soon!


----------



## R22

Question for those that got their BFP: did you know before you tested that you were pregnant (you know, just that gut feeling)? Or did you really think AF was on her way and got smacked with a BFP?

As for me: cramping, spotting, and waiting for AF so I can get my Sept test date.


----------



## GingerPanda

My boobs had been really sore for a week, and I had had some cramping. I didn't particularly feel like AF was on her way, but I also didn't feel like I knew I was pregnant. In fact, I was pretty positive I wasn't, considering I got a :bfn: at 13dpo and a faint :bfp: at 14dpo.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I wasn't expecting it in the least! Totally surprised. I had zero symptoms.


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY for GPs clomid! 

And I'm going to have an October testing date at this rate...


----------



## kksy9b

I actually had a strong gut feeling at the beginning of the cycle. I didn't have it the other months- but my BFP cycle I couldn't see us still trying beyond that month. I usually get migraines starting 5 days before AF and when they didn't show I knew I was. Still waited to 14dpo to test and got a positive! Still sending all you ladies lots and lots of baby dust!! August was a bit of a bust but I feel so hopeful for September for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

R22 said:


> Question for those that got their BFP: did you know before you tested that you were pregnant (you know, just that gut feeling)? Or did you really think AF was on her way and got smacked with a BFP?
> 
> As for me: cramping, spotting, and waiting for AF so I can get my Sept test date.

i thought i was out. had no confidence. even got a bfn at 10dpo for it. Then 2 days later a light pos, but on on 13dpo (my af due date) i had terrible af cramps but she never came, and a stronger pos then the day before. :) so yeah, no gut feeling.


----------



## R22

Thanks ladies! 

AF arrived today... But I've been expecting her since 10dpo so it was no surprise. My new test date will be Sept 23.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry r22 :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

So sorry about AF :hugs::hugs: just remember that it WILL happen its just a matter of when. Hopeful for next cycle for you!


----------



## Jett55

The closer I am to testing the more out I feel. I know I'm not out til af shows but the closer she is the more I feel she's going to show :/


----------



## LillyTame

I'm sorry R22 :hugs:

I understand exactly what you mean Jett55. I don't know what's worse...feeling like that and then getting AF or feeling super positive and then getting AF :dohh:


----------



## Pirate

Seems like I'm going to need that backup date, Lil. Feels like AF is trying to come and I've had bright red spotting for most of the day (AF isn't due until Sunday, dammit!). I won't count myself officially out until she is fully here though. :(


----------



## LillyTame

What dpo are you Pirate?


----------



## Pirate

12-13ish. Positive opk was 14 days ago.


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I will keep my fingers crossed it's just implantation [-o&lt;

Not ONE BFP in August!:dohh: We are going to have to do some cleansing ritual or baby dance like a rain dance for some baby love in September!

Everybody repeat after me:

:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

The saying around here, Pirate, it's not over until she shows. If you aren't having CD 1 level bleeding (bright red flow), she ain't here and you're still in! Keeping my FX for you (and me, in hopes that I may someday ovulate...)


----------



## ClandestineTX

:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:


----------



## tori0713

Can I join you ladies? I'm due to test on Sept 11th, which is when I'm 14 dpo, but I'll probably test at 8dpo with cheapies. It's my first cycle off BC so I was very surprised about the positive OPK, but I'm not very optimistic about actually getting a BFP.

I'm really hoping that AF doesn't show for you Jett55 and Pirate.


----------



## Pirate

:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:

:)


----------



## LillyTame

Hi tori0713! :wave: Welcome aboard! Sending lots of baby dust your way! :dust:

Congrats on the pos OPK right out the gate, hopefully you'll be one of those lucky ladies that gets her BFP right after BCP :thumbup:

I'll add you to the 1st post!


----------



## tori0713

Thanks, LillyTame! I appreciate it, I'm wondering how long the next two weeks are actually going to feel. 

I really hope that it goes by fast and I may start testing next 10 dpo, just because I'm antsy! 

Sending lots of :dust: your way! I hope you get your BFP in September, too!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok ladies, what do you think, call it a positive? darkest i've had (as last cycle not even one near this)
 



Attached Files:







0829032009.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pirate

Looks like a positive to me, though I've used opks for a grand total of one cycle so my opinion might not be the most reliable. :)


----------



## LillyTame

I say yes yes yes!:thumbup: That's a pos! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies!!! 

it's not as dark as the one i got with dd, but hell i'll take it!


----------



## MIZZYD

:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

ClandestineTX said:


> :shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
> :shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:
> :shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:

I'll just copy this onto my status would take far to long
On my phone lol!!


----------



## Fezzle

:shower::dust::bunny:<3:rain:<3:bunny::dust:

I hope I did that right! Ok, count me in as a Sept tester assuming AF doesn't come before Wednesday.


----------



## MIZZYD

2 more days of ugly August. I really hope for more BFP's in September.


----------



## mommyxofxone

good lord me too, august has gone by so fast too!!


----------



## Jett55

We need some lucky September baby juju. August blew & went by soo fast.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Spotting gone... just waiting for a positive OPK now... and waiting... and waiting...


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a positive OPK, but I always have positives on CD9-10. Don't know why. I do expect to O Tuesday-ish, though!


----------



## LillyTame

Had my HSG today! Pllleeeeease let me be one of those happy little statistics that get a BFP after HSG. [-o&lt;


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY GP on the OPK!!!

And OMG it seems like half my friends have them now... I waaaaaant one!

Lilly - I'm keeping my FX for you, ma'am!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh lilly i hope it works!!! anyone i actually know in person got their bean right after their hsg test :) one of them had pcos and she managed. it was awesome. off meds and everything. so really hoping it works for you!!!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Lilly!! IDK much (or actually anything about HSG) but I hope you get your BFP!!!!!! FX for you lady!!!!


----------



## Pirate

:coffee:

Waiting sucks ass!


----------



## tori0713

Pirate said:


> :coffee:
> 
> Waiting sucks ass!

Yes it does! I'm only 3dpo with a DH who's asking when I can test and starting his own personal countdown. It's cute that he's supportive, but to remind me it makes time go by so much slower!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I would much rather be in a TWW, because my LP is static at this point (13 days +/- 1 day) and I no longer test early, just go on witch watch. 

This f-ing soy milk jacked up my cycle and CD 22 still waiting for a positive OPK is about to kill me.


----------



## Pirate

Do I need to write a more convincing letter to your ovaries? Or threaten them?


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> I would much rather be in a TWW, because my LP is static at this point (13 days +/- 1 day) and I no longer test early, just go on witch watch.
> 
> This f-ing soy milk jacked up my cycle and CD 22 still waiting for a positive OPK is about to kill me.

oh god the soy did it? that's terrible. Well i'm getting the positive opks and no confirmed o! good lord. maybe we'll go into the tww the same time.



pirate lol


----------



## Pirate

I'm out. AF showed up right on time this morning. Looks like I'll need that backup September testing date. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh pirate i'm sorry :hugs: 




afm, temp finally went up this am, i woke an hour before my alarm at 4- instead of 5.... but the temp was alreadly 97.7 so i think htat's good. looking at the temp adjuster it said i'd be about 97.9 if i woke at 5, so i'm happy. glad to give dh a break as he said i've sucked him dry :haha:

but we bd'd from saturday of last weekend- took off tuesday to recoop- then wed- through last night! so, we better have caught that egg! good lord!

testing at 14dpo on sept 14th.


----------



## tori0713

I'm sorry Pirate! I really hope that you get your BFP this month!

Way to get in all that BDing, mommyx! I really hope that you guys caught the egg :)

AFM: I am having pretty bad lower back cramps, which I'm not sure why that's going on at 4dpo. I guess it could be because it's the first month off the pill, but having an excited husband doesn't help. I really don't want to disappoint him if I get a BFN, so now I'm not as optimistic as before :-/


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Pirate :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so hoping it's a good sign!!!


----------



## LillyTame

sorry to hear af got you pirate


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Pirate. Reproductive organs are bitches.


https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/angryuterus_zps04848b8c.jpg


----------



## Pirate

Ginger, that is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. Yes. Reproductive organs are bitches. Fuck them.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey ladies, can I join you? I have never joined a 'testers' thread before but am throwing myself into it this month! 

I ov'd on Friday 30th Aug, and am planning to test Sat 14th Sept if no AF. Fx fx fx

Good luck everyone!

(EDIT: 14th Sept is the plan, I will probably cave earlier ...)


----------



## MIZZYD

GL Nicki!! FX!!

And BTW, I think I will be added to Sep 5th, 15DPO. I think this is good enough no??

I am also going to EDIT. I might go to Sep 3rd, 13DPO, lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Nicki123 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you? I have never joined a 'testers' thread before but am throwing myself into it this month!
> 
> I ov'd on Friday 30th Aug, and am planning to test Sat 14th Sept if no AF. Fx fx fx
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> (EDIT: 14th Sept is the plan, I will probably cave earlier ...)

hi hun!! welcome!! i am testing the 14th as well!!!:flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Yay another tester! :happydance: Welcome Nicki123 :wave:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Welcome Nicki!!!

And for those of you who haven't heard - FINALLY got my positive OPK today!


----------



## Jett55

And the witch has shown :( now my next af is due the 29th


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Jett :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

Lilly: thx for the first page update. I still can't believe what a bust August was. FX for September to be much better!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear AF got you Jett :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Lilly :flower:

Clandie I was so glad you finally got your +opk, we can still be kind of 2ww buddies

Mommyx, yippee for 14th Sept testing :thumbup:

Hoping 29th Sept is more lucky for you Jett


----------



## tori0713

Clandestine: so glad to hear you got your +OPK!!! 

Jett: sorry about AF but crossing my fingers for you for the end of the month. 

AFM: I'm at 5dpo and I've been wide awake since 2:15. I had to pee and can't go back to sleep. My lower back is still off and on crampy, and my nipples hurt so bad. Lots of creamy CM, too. Other than that nothing exciting going on, just wishing for next Saturday to be here so I can test.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay for the pos OPK, Clandie! Going to catch up on your journal now.

Nicki- I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!

I am planning to test on the 4th but I might test tomorrow. It depends on if I'm going to meet a friend Wed night or not. I'm supposed to be meeting up with her at a conference (and she has wine planned), so I need to do it before then, but on the chance of a BFP that morning, I wouldn't want to tell OH and then go off to see a friend all night! Her children have hand, foot and mouth disease though so now she's not sure if she's going to go. I am still not sure that I O'd but my charts are predicting AF for me on Wed.


----------



## Pirate

Well September is off to a shitty start for BFNs! 

Loads of baby dust for those of you who are still in it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> Welcome Nicki!!!
> 
> And for those of you who haven't heard - FINALLY got my positive OPK today!

wooo hoooo!!! finally!!! now get bding!!!!! you catch that egg!



Jett55 said:



> And the witch has shown :( now my next af is due the 29th

:hugs::hugs:



tori0713 said:


> Clandestine: so glad to hear you got your +OPK!!!
> 
> Jett: sorry about AF but crossing my fingers for you for the end of the month.
> 
> AFM: I'm at 5dpo and I've been wide awake since 2:15. I had to pee and can't go back to sleep. My lower back is still off and on crampy, and my nipples hurt so bad. Lots of creamy CM, too. Other than that nothing exciting going on, just wishing for next Saturday to be here so I can test.


fx'd for that bfp hun!!!! 





and i've been having issues waking at 4 am, so i just test then, because i KNOW if i test an hour later at 5 it'll be screwed up, and i at least have the 3 solid hours for 4 am. It really sucks! or i'll be laying there awake REALLY screwing it up knowing i have to test at 5. 

i guess as long as the temps stay up i'm ok.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: Jett55

@MIZZYD: do your charts always look this promising? When are you planning to test? Just curious, no pressure!

Thanks, Nicki123, tori0713, Fezzle, mommyxofxone!!! I keep double-checking it to make sure my eyes didn't deceive me! And we started Saturday, because I was sure if it was going to happen it wouldn't be that much longer! At least that's what I was hoping! 

@Fezzle: I've had charts similar to that where you are like - whaaaaat is going on? Keep in mind you are still just barely off BCPs and if you haven't ovulated, it's likely from that.

@mommyxofxone: how many DPO are you?


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> :hugs: Jett55
> 
> @MIZZYD: do your charts always look this promising? When are you planning to test? Just curious, no pressure!
> 
> Thanks, Nicki123, tori0713, Fezzle, mommyxofxone!!! I keep double-checking it to make sure my eyes didn't deceive me! And we started Saturday, because I was sure if it was going to happen it wouldn't be that much longer! At least that's what I was hoping!
> 
> @Fezzle: I've had charts similar to that where you are like - whaaaaat is going on? Keep in mind you are still just barely off BCPs and if you haven't ovulated, it's likely from that.
> 
> @mommyxofxone: how many DPO are you?

i think 2! although ff hasn't confirmed yet, i've had 2 temp rises already so pretty sure. although they're not as high as i'd hope for!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Quick, everybody O right now!


No? Bah.


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for everyone!

Beth: I'm hoping that FF confirms o for you!

AFM: I am not feeling well at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling well (to me and everything I've read seems too early). I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm trying to convince myself that it's just withdrawal symptoms from the first month being off BC, especially with having "symptoms" this early. I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.


----------



## MIZZYD

I plan on testing tomorrow 13DPO, which is when OF is prediciting AF is due. My temps have been pretty high, I hope it is a good sign and not something else.Also, FF changed my O date from CD 17 to CD19 making me 10DPO and with AF due today.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: I believe I'll be 1 DPO tomorrow - so we are in this TWW together!

@GP: My body totally listened to your "Quick, everybody O right now!" order!

@tori0713: I'll keep my FX for you. There are women who do get pregnant the first month off the pill, so it's definitely possible! We hear about them less, because we're all on TTC forums with folks who take awhile (I'm one of those folks - on cycle 11). I did have every symptom known to woman, my first cycle off the pill - I hope you have a different outcome!

@MIZZYD: You know I gave up early testing. Honestly, if my chart looked like yours... I might have to test, too. It looks FABULOUS. I HOPE HOPE HOPE this is a good sign for you!


----------



## MIZZYD

I was soooo close of testing on Friday, but then that night I started getting cramps, very mild ones though, so I decided to wait on the app with the middle date which AF was due in, which in my case was OF. FF said AF was due Aug 31 (now it says Sep 2), OF says Sep 2, and My Days App says Sep 5. My Days has always been wrong (I have been using it for about 2 years), so I knew from the get go I was probably not going with that, and OF has been pretty accurate (or close to it) the last 2 cycles. So No AF today, thx God. FX for tomorrow now!!!! I ended up buying those new clear blue tests with the week estimators (just because I always saw those and thought they were cool, lol). The box says that they can also detect pregnancy up to 5 or 6 (can't remember the exact number) days earlier from a missed period. FX, FX, FX!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Mizzy things are looking good - fx!

GP and Clandie, now you have FINALLY ov'd when are you thinking of testing? I'm aiming for 14th Sept so if you are early testers (which I don't think you are anymore Clandie) we could be about the same time.

Tori I was one of those ppl who got pg pretty much straight after coming off the pill - if def does happen.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Mizzy- I'm excited for you!

I tested this morning and :bfn: 

I'm either 13dpo, 14dpo (or 0dpo, if I didn't O) so I think it should have showed up by now, but I'll just keep waiting for AF and test again at the weekend if she's not here by then.


----------



## Pirate

Fingers crossed for you, Mizzy!


----------



## lovelymiss

Sorry for the rough August, ladies. :( This thread was super lucky for me. Spreading some dust.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 


PS: It's my birthday, so I hope that means a BFP for you Mizzy. Sounds promising so far!!! Sorry to hear about your BFN, Feezle. I'm not on the board much. I do read from time to time, but hardly have time to post. I am sending you ladies tons of positive thoughts and baby dust!

And, for good measure...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Happy birthday,I'll definitely take some of that lucky dust!!ty x


----------



## mamadonna

MIZZYD said:


> I was soooo close of testing on Friday, but then that night I started getting cramps, very mild ones though, so I decided to wait on the app with the middle date which AF was due in, which in my case was OF. FF said AF was due Aug 31 (now it says Sep 2), OF says Sep 2, and My Days App says Sep 5. My Days has always been wrong (I have been using it for about 2 years), so I knew from the get go I was probably not going with that, and OF has been pretty accurate (or close to it) the last 2 cycles. So No AF today, thx God. FX for tomorrow now!!!! I ended up buying those new clear blue tests with the week estimators (just because I always saw those and thought they were cool, lol). The box says that they can also detect pregnancy up to 5 or 6 (can't remember the exact number) days earlier from a missed period. FX, FX, FX!!!!!!

Your chart is looking amazing!!!good luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori0713 said:


> KMFX for everyone!
> 
> Beth: I'm hoping that FF confirms o for you!
> 
> AFM: I am not feeling well at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling well (to me and everything I've read seems too early). I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm trying to convince myself that it's just withdrawal symptoms from the first month being off BC, especially with having "symptoms" this early. I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.

hot flashes!!! that was a huuuuuuuuuge sign for me with dd!!! because i always get freezing cold right before af. i got my confirmed o this am!



MIZZYD said:


> I plan on testing tomorrow 13DPO, which is when OF is prediciting AF is due. My temps have been pretty high, I hope it is a good sign and not something else.Also, FF changed my O date from CD 17 to CD19 making me 10DPO and with AF due today.

did you test hun? chart looks great!!!!



ClandestineTX said:


> @mommyxofxone: I believe I'll be 1 DPO tomorrow - so we are in this TWW together!
> 
> @GP: My body totally listened to your "Quick, everybody O right now!" order!
> 
> @tori0713: I'll keep my FX for you. There are women who do get pregnant the first month off the pill, so it's definitely possible! We hear about them less, because we're all on TTC forums with folks who take awhile (I'm one of those folks - on cycle 11). I did have every symptom known to woman, my first cycle off the pill - I hope you have a different outcome!
> 
> @MIZZYD: You know I gave up early testing. Honestly, if my chart looked like yours... I might have to test, too. It looks FABULOUS. I HOPE HOPE HOPE this is a good sign for you!

whooo hoooooo!!! tww buddies!!! 



Fezzle said:


> Good luck, Mizzy- I'm excited for you!
> 
> I tested this morning and :bfn:
> 
> I'm either 13dpo, 14dpo (or 0dpo, if I didn't O) so I think it should have showed up by now, but I'll just keep waiting for AF and test again at the weekend if she's not here by then.

i'm so sorry hun about the bfn, but fx'd you just need a few more days.



lovelymiss- happy birthday!!!!!


afm, nothing much to report, 3 dpo! that's about it!


----------



## GingerPanda

@ Nicki: I haven't O'd yet. Positive OPK yesterday, but no real temp shift. :nope:

@ Mizzy: FXd it was just a bit early! I didn't even get a faint BFP til 14DPO. FRER didnt pick up til 15DPO.

@ LovelyMiss: Happy Birthday!


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx ladies. I tested at 13DPO (today). Update in my journal.


----------



## GingerPanda

CONGRATS, MIZZY! :happydance:

Just adding more luck to the thread!


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry fezzle :hugs:....but no AF so still in! :happydance:


Happy Birthday lovelymiss :cake: How is the pregnancy going? Any big dates coming up?

wohoo: running around in your baby dust)


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats MIZZYD!! It's been a rather boring birthday, so I'm glad for some good news!! Wonderful!! :happydance:

AFM- I have my 12 week scan tomorrow. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Yay! So I asked just in time! :thumbup:

So at 12wks what are we looking for? heartbeat? Some limb buds?:cloud9:


----------



## lovelymiss

LillyTame said:
 

> Yay! So I asked just in time! :thumbup:
> 
> So at 12wks what are we looking for? heartbeat? Some limb buds?:cloud9:

You're so sweet. :) 

Actually, we heard the HB at 7 1/2 weeks!! :) I got an ultrasound and was shocked we heard the HB. Just expected to see the flicker. :cloud9: This time they'll check HB again, make sure baby is growing nicely and do the NT. Can't wait. :) DH was out of town for work last time, so my mom went with me. So this is his first time seeing little bub live and he's SO excited. 

I cannot wait for you ladies to get all of the excitement of HBs and whatnot. It's magical.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats again Mizzy!!!! :headspin:

Have a good scan tomorrow lovelymiss, mine is in two days but this will be my first scan so Hubs and I will both seeing Bubba for the first time!! Oh and Happy birthday!! :cake:


----------



## MIZZYD

Happy Bday Lovelymiss!! 

Ahhhhhhhhh I am not gonna lie, I love seeing my screen name on the title!!!!!! 

*Though I would not mind seeing a different name, which means another BFP!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo!!! congrats mizzyd!!!!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Nicki123: You are right about my change of heart regarding early testing. 09/16 will likely be 14 DPO for me and I'll test then, if everything looks promising. Really down about all this today, cycle 11 and all. My temp didn't go up until late morning today, which makes me worry we f-d up our timing again. Just being at the edge of the cycle between me and the 1 year mark is super depressing. Still not sure we can even get me pregnant, etc. etc. I know you know what I mean. 

@GP: FX your temp sorts itself out! Mine has always been a slow rise, but this one was almost not happening, until it did.


----------



## LillyTame

:coffee: waiting for scan details from lovelymiss!


----------



## lovelymiss

LillyTame said:


> :coffee: waiting for scan details from lovelymiss!

<3 Aw thanks!

Baby is measuring perfectly with a HB of 157. I'll get a phone call if anything comes up abnormal within a week or two. Baby was pretty still to start, but then was jumping around like crazy! Waving and kicking, too. It was pretty awesome. :) My next scan isn't for another 6 weeks! Yikes. But we'll get the gender written on a piece of paper for our gender reveal party. Only downside was the pictures are VERY blurry. Wanted to use one for my avatar or even cover photo on FB, but you can't really make out much. 

More and more :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for you ladies! I can't wait to see all of your scans and such. :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Awwww!!! Glad baby is good!


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Mizzy! Already looks as though September is going to be luckier than August on this thread, off to a flying start.

Glad your scan went well lovelymiss

Clandie :hugs: the year mark must be a toughie. We are in limbo land alright. I hate feeling out about a cycle so soon after ov, it drags out the misery. I'll still hold out some hope for you x


----------



## LillyTame

Awww how sweet, lovelymiss :cloud9: Glad you got to see bubs moving around. Ok with that heart rate I'm gonna put my 1st bid for BOY! :blue::thumbup:

I was thinking about doing the same thing with our gender but OH says he would just cheat and look and then taunt me! lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

pshhhh you know, they say 140 hb and under boy, and 141 and above girl. so i'm going with a girl. :haha:


:)


anddddddddddddd i'm so happy your scan went well!


----------



## tori0713

Congrats, Mizzy D!!!

Beth: so excited that you got your O today, and look at your temps staying high :)

How is everyone else doing!?

I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats on the teaching position tori.


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations tori! When do you start? 

Sending lots of BFP vibes your way!


----------



## tori0713

Thanks, ladies!!!

I start on Friday, so much going on at once, I'll probably make it through the TWW quickly now!


----------



## Pirate

@Tori, Congrats on the teaching position! I know how hard they are to come by, so you must have rocked their socks off during the interview process!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Tori!


Judging by my temp this morning, I have ovulated! :happydance:


----------



## lovelymiss

Thanks, ladies. :) I have some serious girl vibes. Maybe that's a good thing. Because I really wanted a boy. Now I am feeling really positive about having a girl. So, if it's a girl I'll be happy, and if it turns out to be a boy I'll be pleasantly surprised. 

Tori: congrats! I definitely think a new job will make the TWW easier. Some people say they got their BFP when they didn't really notice symptoms! FXed. 

GP: Yay for ovulation!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks tori- 5dpo today. it's going so slow this time i swear.


@lovelymiss i thought i was having a boy so much. went to gender scan, found out it was a girl. i cried. but they were tears of joy! i thought i wanted a boy because i was afraid to want a girl, and i'm so thrilled. This time, i'd love another girl, but i'd be so ok with a boy too. Either way it's a very emotional thing seeing the gender scan, because it's SO amazing to me to give a gender to the bean inside of you, i bet i'll cry again. i cried at almost every hb i was so in awe


----------



## tori0713

@Pirate, I noticed your in PA, too! I'm PA born and raised :) are you a teacher, as well?

@Ginger: Welcome to the TWW! FX that you have a sticky bean!

@lovely: I have always had a gut feeling that my first will be a girl. Did you have that gut feeling before getting prego or just with your pregnancy? So glad everything looked great yesterday!

@Beth: I POAS this morning, because I couldn't control myself, BFN, at 8dpo. I know it's still too early, but I was interested in progression if there would be any if I got a BFP. I'm waiting until Saturday to use one of my FRERs at 10dpo. Then I'll use a IC at 12dpo on Monday and my last FRER on Wednesday. I don't have any more and really don't want to spend the money because I want to put it all into cute things for my classroom!


----------



## Pirate

We relocated to PA a little over a year ago for work. I was previously a high school teacher and now I am a university professor. :) We love PA so far, other than not being able to buy alcohol at a grocery store or gas station, and car inspections.


----------



## tori0713

We just moved back to PA, from NC (where my husband was stationed). What university do you teach at if you don't mind me asking? I went to Penn State!


----------



## Pirate

tori0713 said:


> We just moved back to PA, from NC (where my husband was stationed). What university do you teach at if you don't mind me asking? I went to Penn State!

I try to keep that information off of forums that can be accessed publicly because I like to stay as anonymous as possible on here. Sorry! We live in the Western PA and my username is a clue to the city. :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, tori0713! There are a lot of us on here who teach in one form or another, you are in good company!

@GingerPanda: Woot Woot on the other big O! I had a feeling it would be soon! We're in the TWW together this time around!


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori0713 said:


> @Pirate, I noticed your in PA, too! I'm PA born and raised :) are you a teacher, as well?
> 
> @Ginger: Welcome to the TWW! FX that you have a sticky bean!
> 
> @lovely: I have always had a gut feeling that my first will be a girl. Did you have that gut feeling before getting prego or just with your pregnancy? So glad everything looked great yesterday!
> 
> @Beth: I POAS this morning, because I couldn't control myself, BFN, at 8dpo. I know it's still too early, but I was interested in progression if there would be any if I got a BFP. I'm waiting until Saturday to use one of my FRERs at 10dpo. Then I'll use a IC at 12dpo on Monday and my last FRER on Wednesday. I don't have any more and really don't want to spend the money because I want to put it all into cute things for my classroom!

I think you should use both ICs first and save your FRERS!! 



Pirate said:


> We relocated to PA a little over a year ago for work. I was previously a high school teacher and now I am a university professor. :) We love PA so far, other than not being able to buy alcohol at a grocery store or gas station, and car inspections.

We also hate the car inspections :) mine actually failed not long ago lol!




tori0713 said:


> We just moved back to PA, from NC (where my husband was stationed). What university do you teach at if you don't mind me asking? I went to Penn State!

wow lots of us from PA!


----------



## Fezzle

tori- I'm from NC! Where was he stationed?

I'm still hanging in. AF was predicted two days ago- I tested Wed morning (the day AF was due) and got a BFN. My temp is still up, it's actually risen a bit in the past couple mornings. I'm going to test again on Saturday, maybe Sunday if I can wait. I don't have a lot of my normal AF symptoms- my main symptoms are some non-AF-like cramping and I feel like someone keeps pinching my nipples. But I am also not positive that I even O'd, so it could have been anovulatory and I could be in a long limbo cycle like Happily! This is cycle 2 since coming off the pill so things are a bit all over the place. Today is CD33.


----------



## mamadonna

I have a really good feeling about September I think we'll see quite a few bfps!!


----------



## Nicki123

Even though I'm from the Uk my Dad lives in PA. seems its the place to be!
7dpo here, not much to report except a slight burning sensation in my right hand side this morning


----------



## Pirate

@mommy, I'm a little surprised that my jeep passed last month. I actually think we lucked into a lick 'em and stick 'em mechanic (i.e., charges a bit more but almost guaranteed to pass). Our other car won't have a problem passing though I think I'm going to replace the brake pads on the front before we take it in. 

We actually love living in PA. Now if they would just privatize the damn liquor stores so I can buy wine with groceries!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i only hate the car inspections yearly. Other than that, i love pa just the way it is!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo for a temp jump this morning! I'm reasonably certain I O'd! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay for O! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

woo hooo to o!!!!



6dpo here. woo! that's as exciting as i get! lol


----------



## lovelymiss

Who has test dates coming up soon? I'm feeling good about September!! Anyone testing early??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know when to test! I'm now 9DPO. Was going to test at 17DPO but itching already!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a cycle buddy pact not to test til the 18th. :D


----------



## ClandestineTX

@GP: excited for your temp rise! I'm not testing early either - but will be testing at 13 DPO if temp is still up, etc. on 09/16, right before you and your buddy (was it Nicki?) 

@Fezzle: I'm still keeping my FX for you. You've been on and off BC so much that I would think if BC would have any lingering effects and jack up your cycles, you'd have noticed it previously... just waiting (with FX).


----------



## GingerPanda

ClandestineTX said:


> @GP: excited for your temp rise! I'm not testing early either - but will be testing at 13 DPO if temp is still up, etc. on 09/16, right before you and your buddy (was it Nicki?)

Bibliophile. We're almost, if not exactly, the same in our cycles. You're really close too! Hopefully September has an explosion of BFPs!


----------



## mommyxofxone

testing the 13th or 14th here!


----------



## mamadonna

Not testing till the 20th,ages away lol


----------



## Nicki123

I'm testing 14th Clandie, at 15dpo (will I hold out that long? I doubt it! But I'll try!)


----------



## LillyTame

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't know when to test! I'm now 9DPO. Was going to test at 17DPO but itching already!

Your LP is usually about 17days? 




GingerPanda said:


> Woohoo for a temp jump this morning! I'm reasonably certain I O'd! :happydance:

Looking good GP!:thumbup::happydance:


AFM, I'm not really even close to OVing yet :dohh: I have at least another week :coffee: I hate that my cycles are so long. Most of you will be ready to OV again by the time I test!


----------



## brunettebimbo

LillyTame said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when to test! I'm now 9DPO. Was going to test at 17DPO but itching already!
> 
> Your LP is usually about 17days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for a temp jump this morning! I'm reasonably certain I O'd! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good GP!:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm not really even close to OVing yet :dohh: I have at least another week :coffee: I hate that my cycles are so long. Most of you will be ready to OV again by the time I test!Click to expand...

No 11. I didn't get a positive last time until I was 4wk 4days pregnant. If I am pregnant 17DPO will make me 4wk 4days :)


----------



## LillyTame

Eeek! I don't know how I would make it past 12dpo then if I were you!! :haha: But then again I've tested at 5dpo before :dohh::blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

Boo for long cycles! It sucks! Maybe that's why your doc wants to put you on Clomid, Lilly. So you O faster and your cycles become a reasonable length. I wanna be bump buddies with you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

LillyTame said:


> Eeek! I don't know how I would make it past 12dpo then if I were you!! :haha: But then again I've tested at 5dpo before :dohh::blush:

I tested today!! If I buy tests I cave!! BFN as to be expected! AF due Monday so hopefully hold out until Monday-Tuesday!


----------



## GingerPanda

:dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fezzle

brunettebimbo said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when to test! I'm now 9DPO. Was going to test at 17DPO but itching already!
> 
> Your LP is usually about 17days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for a temp jump this morning! I'm reasonably certain I O'd! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good GP!:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm not really even close to OVing yet :dohh: I have at least another week :coffee: I hate that my cycles are so long. Most of you will be ready to OV again by the time I test!Click to expand...
> 
> No 11. I didn't get a positive last time until I was 4wk 4days pregnant. If I am pregnant 17DPO will make me 4wk 4days :)Click to expand...

Ooh- that helps me think I still have a chance!


----------



## LillyTame

Love the new tickers MIZZYD! :cloud9:



GingerPanda said:


> Boo for long cycles! It sucks! Maybe that's why your doc wants to put you on Clomid, Lilly. So you O faster and your cycles become a reasonable length. I wanna be bump buddies with you!

Ohhh I didn't think about that. I was supposed to make an appt after the HSG, but I haven't...guess I'm stalling now because of the engagement :blush:



brunettebimbo said:


> I tested today!! If I buy tests I cave!! BFN as to be expected! AF due Monday so hopefully hold out until Monday-Tuesday!

Sounds like me! That's why I said after I run out of the batch I have I'm not buying any more till I'm actually late. FX'd for the best Monday ever!! :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: I feel your pain on the late ovulation/ long cycles. I certainly won't be testing again before you ovulate this time! Still hoping the HSG was your magic bullet!

And mid-Sept is going to be a super busy week for testing, it seems! FX for all of us!


----------



## mommyxofxone

how you feeling clande? and happy official welcome to tww! :) welcome to.... waiting! ugh.


----------



## Fezzle

Nice tickers, Mizzy! It's crazy to think it's just the size of a poppyseed!


----------



## MIZZYD

I know, it is too tiny, but there is something inside my tummy and it is amazing yet kinda weird.


----------



## Fezzle

:bfn: this morning. No AF yet. I'll keep you posted. :coffee:


----------



## lovelymiss

Hmmmm! FXed Fezzle.


----------



## LillyTame

@fezzle - how are you feeling? Crampy or any signs that she might come? 

FX'd she doesn't and a BFP is right around the corner :dust:


----------



## Fezzle

I've had cramps since Wednesday and painful sensations in my breasts and nipples since Thursday. My only other symptom that's different than things I have normally (bloatedness, heartburn) is increased CM. 

I don't usually get cramps before AF- usually not until the first day of good flow and don't usually have any breast/nipple symptoms, though being off the pill recently and taking lots of new supplements in the past few months, who knows what might be different. Usually pre-AF I get a spot or two a few days before, a headache the night before the spotting starts, spotting the day before full flow and have some sort of irrational emotional outburst, but haven't had any of those yet!

Edit- also, these symptoms seem to start more in the late afternoon and get worse as the night goes on, then they're there in the morning but decrease in the daytime?


----------



## kksy9b

Fezzle- one of my first symptoms was increased CM and almost a burning sensation in nipples. I also had a lack of my typical AF indicator- migraines starting 5 days before AF starts. What DPO are you? Good luck!!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm not sure! I never got a positive OPK so not sure if I even O'd other than what it seems like from symptom spotting and temps. According to the charting programmes I'm either 18 or 19dpo- but you'd think I'd have either AF or a BFP if I did O then! I'm 2 cycles in with TTC and off the pill, so I think things are just still a bit wacky.


----------



## Nicki123

Fezzle I hope you figure out your cycle soon.

Lilly, have decided I cannot possibly wait to 14th (15dpo) for testing so could you move me to 12th (13dpo) please. Here's to Thursday testing!


----------



## Pirate

Yayayayayayay, Nikki!


----------



## tori0713

Fezzle, we were at MCAS Cherry Point :)

I hope you ladies had a great weekend!

I tested at 10dpo yesterday and 11dpo today, and got BFNs. I don't really have symptoms other than sore BBs and bloating, which is classic AF for me. I had an operation to fix my chronic severe acid reflux issues, and have been feeling some indigestion/small amounts of heartburn, but I'm not sure what's going on with that. I'm probably out this month. AF is due on Wednesday, so I won't test again till then.


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd crossed for you fezzle and tori! :dust:

:rofl: @ Nicki123, we will move you up! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

tori- that's not too far from where I grew up! (Wilmington)

I'm going to test again Wed. morning. I've ordered some FRERs and Clear Blue Double Check and Date ones from amazon that won't be here until tomorrow to make myself wait! All I have in the house are the ics, and right now I hate them so will leave them alone!


----------



## lovelymiss

Within the next week or so there's a lot of ladies testing!! :) Exciting!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori i didn't get a pos with dd til the day before af was due. it was so light dh told me i was freaking nuts


----------



## GingerPanda

I didn't get my first faint positive with Hatchling until I was 14DPO. All tests were stark negative at 13DPO. FRER didn't show a faint line until 15DPO. So don't count yourself out until the witch shows! :thumbup:


Brought one blue dye test and one FRER with me on travel. Kinda bummed me out to have to pack tampons too. I was really looking forward to not having to use those buggers until after February. :(

Weird temp dip this morning. Dunno what's going on.


I hope we start seeing some more BFPs up in here! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

gp- omg, i swear, every time we go on vacation i have my f'ing period. what the hell. doesn't matter when we plan to go. i always have it. this summer was like the first time we went ot the beach were i didn't have it even one day in like my life.


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, it's rare for me. But DH and I have been traveling for the better part of a month, so there's no way I was going to miss it, I guess. Maybe if AF shows up, she will be a real and proper one this time. Although I'll have to get my doc to prescribe me more Clomid.


----------



## lovelymiss

Ugh I hear you ladies and having a period while in vacation. Happens to me all the time!!!

I was supposed to have my period during my Honeymoon so I took BC to off set it. That's the only time I've been on BC. We went on a cruise this past January... I almost ran out of tampons it was so heavy! Blaaahhh.

FXed GP that you end up not needing the tampons!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! :D


----------



## Pirate

I hope you get to use the pregnancy tests and toss the tampons!


----------



## GingerPanda

Me too!

I signed up for OvuFriend, and it has given me crosshairs the day AFTER I think I ovulated. FF still hasn't given me crosshairs. :shrug:


----------



## Pirate

Fuck Fertility Frenemy then.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovelymiss i got my af the day of my wedding. it even waited a few days to show up. bam. nice. nothing like wearing a gorgeous white gown and having a bloody hoo ha.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Not the first time we've seen a post-O temp dip on you GP!!! :thumbup:

:dust: for all you soon to be testing ladies!!!

:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Fezzle

This Thursday, you're invited to 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Peestick Palooza:happydance::happydance::happydance:​
Please feel free to pee on something and share the results no matter where you are in your cycle or pregnancy journey.

Let's have lots of :dust: and :bfp: and after, for those who can, maybe some :wine:


----------



## GingerPanda

JJ, true! But last time it was on 13DPO! I am feeling just a liiiiittle crampy, though. SO WHO KNOWS?!

LOL

If I wasn't traveling, I would totally join Peestick Palooza! I only have two HPTs with me, and I don't really want to track down somewhere to buy pregnancy tests in Detroit! :haha:


----------



## ChiiBaby

im testing on 11th sep ^_^


----------



## Nicki123

I am so excited about peestick palooza. Peestick party-time :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hi ChiiBaby! :wave: welcome to the Lucky September Testers! :flower: I will add you to the 11th :happydance::dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Lilly- can you please add me to the 12th? Hopefully I'll hold out that long!


----------



## LillyTame

Done! @ Fezzle!:thumbup:


----------



## ChiiBaby

LillyTame said:


> Hi ChiiBaby! :wave: welcome to the Lucky September Testers! :flower: I will add you to the 11th :happydance::dust:

Thank you:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Bibliophile and I are testing on the 18th. :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

I will be joining the party!! and lots of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jett55

I hope I get a belated bfp for my bday ^.^ Sept. 24th... 15 more days & I'll finally be legal to drink woohooo


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol i'll be 12 dpo and you guys just might make me cave!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok ladies, so this is cd26, 10dpo (even though i swore i wouldn't test this early). i see a faint line in person. took the photos, not so hot. Checked it again a while ago, def a faint pink line there. thinking i have my early bfp? will test again in the am. And then if darker, thursday i'll have a frer for my pee-apalooza with you ladies. 

what do you think? i'm so anti-line eye the fact that i see it makes a big deal!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627 (800x533).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0628 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0629 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0630 (533x800).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fezzle

You are good peestick photographer! I might see something on the first and last, but I am rubbish at seeing lines. Also, I know from my OPKs they can look different in person than in photos.


----------



## GingerPanda

I _might_ see something, but I can't quite get it to come out in a tweak. Really hoping its your :bfp:!

:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol i'll add it to my resume, good peestick photographer! :) thanks hun, i'll see what tomorrows will bring.


----------



## Pirate

I don't see anything. Sorry! I really hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## mommyxofxone

totally ok hun!!! could be so wrong on it, just looked like it was there to me!


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry mommy, I gotta go with nada, but now I got butterflies!! Can't wait till tomorrow :happydance: :dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nothing lucky about September for me :( I'm out :cry: AF arrived!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, BB. :hugs:

Hopefully you'll get a present in October!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF! On to the next cycle- Fx! :dust:


----------



## Pirate

Sorry BrunetteBimbo!


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Brunette :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

I might see something but I'm also looking on my phone so its hard to tell. You're still early...I would test again in 2 days and see if its darker....good luck!!!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so sorry to hear that brunettebimbo :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry BB :hugs:
mommy I can't see a line on my phone but you should TOTALLY crack open a frer on peestick palooza Thursday if you think you see sthg!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks nicki! i'm planning on doing an ic in the am. if even the slightest bit darker, cracking open that frer. :)

i'm shocked i saw ANYTHING since at 10dpo with dd, i had nothing. not even a hint. i had to wait til day before af was due to get a faint line.


----------



## LillyTame

You better not mommy! You gotta hold that FRER till Thursday! :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ahhh but peer pressure!!! everyone wants me to do it tomorrow!!! well rest assured that if the ic doesn't show anything i won't be doing a frer!


----------



## LillyTame

booooo! @ peer pressure! :sulk: :haha:


----------



## tori0713

Ahhh, Beth, I think I might see something, but I always have terrible line eye.

Sorry that the witch got you, BB, FX for you for next month!

AFM: Tested this morning and a stark white BFN on an IC at 13dpo. I really hope that either AF shows up tomorrow or something shows up on a test before I go crazy! Looks like I'll be joining POAS Palooza on Thursday! I think I'll wait to see if AF comes tomorrow or not, because I don't want to waste my last test, lol.

How is everyone else?!


----------



## lovelymiss

Mommy- I am SOOOOO skeptic when it comes to faints. I NEVER see them. But I swear I see the faintest of lines!! Does it have color in real life??

BB, sorry you're out. :(

Tori- Sorry about your BFN. :( Maybe Thursday is the lucky day you ladies need!? ;)


----------



## Fezzle

tori- sorry about the BFN, but yay for joining in on Lucky Thursday Pee-A-Palooza! I'm on AF watch today too- possibly 14dpo for me too? Who knows!


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovelymiss i think it's pink. damn thing is still there too. 

ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left. 

but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.


----------



## Fezzle

You're still early- resist the tests!


----------



## lovelymiss

If you took the FRER after your first test, you already used your good pee! ;) Haha. Still, FXed this is it!!


----------



## ChiiBaby

:bfn: this morning :(


----------



## lovelymiss

Bummer Chiibaby. :( There's still time!!


----------



## R22

Hey Ladies, I went missing again but I'm back! 
Congrats to Mizzy on the BFP, woohoo! We need more BFP!!!

AFM: I ovulated yesterday, had my 3rd IUI yesterday. I had eggs (yes plural) ready to go so if we don't get prego this month something is wrong and they want to do a laparoscopy next cycle. :( not looking forward to that. So FXd this is the month!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Fx r22!!


----------



## Fezzle

Hope this is your month, R22!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

*Flings a boatload of dust at R22*

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovelymiss said:


> If you took the FRER after your first test, you already used your good pee! ;) Haha. Still, FXed this is it!!

no hun peed in a cup used it on both tests. :/


----------



## Nicki123

Bfn for me today at 13dpo so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. It's my first cycle since the last mc so I'm not feeling too despondent.

Here's some poas porn for those of you who like a peestick fix.(the control is soooo off centre)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/null_zps5e5485dc.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

BFN from me too and now my mind is playing tricks on me seeing faint lines on two of the tests. The CB digi was pretty clear though- "Not Pregnant". Still no sign of AF though. 

I didn't know when I signed up for a Sept testing thread that I'd be testing for ALL of Sept!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@nicki, i'm sorry hun, not out til af shows though. try not to forget!!! i know how that feels though.

@fezzle i'm sorry hun. 


afm finally temped. up at 98.1 but that ould be from restless night OR from it being pretty warm here!


----------



## GingerPanda

That control line being off center makes me wonder if the test line is off too and hidden by the casing. Did you open the case, Nicki?


----------



## LillyTame

Darn it, I was hoping to see some BFPs this morning *pout* Oh well, at least there aren't any new AFs, still time for everyone!:thumbup: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fezzle

We've sent AF to Snack's house so hopefully she'll leave us all alone for awhile.

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> We've sent AF to Snack's house so hopefully she'll leave us all alone for awhile.
> 
> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


:haha::thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so how'd the pee apalooza go? i couldn't waste my last tests. sorry ladies


----------



## Fezzle

So far mostly a flop, but I think Pirate will get a blaring +OPK soon!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm not testing my OPK for another 2 hrs and like Fezzle said, Pirate got an almost pos on her's. No bueno for everyone else. But at least no one is _out_ so far.


----------



## Pirate

I hope I get a definite positive soon. Just did the opk and it looks a bit lighter than this morning's test. I may test again around 6 just to see. Peestick porn on my journal.


----------



## Nicki123

GingerPanda said:


> That control line being off center makes me wonder if the test line is off too and hidden by the casing. Did you open the case, Nicki?

I broke it open when I got home - nada.


----------



## LillyTame

Blah! My OPK is sooooooo Neg! I thought it would be darker by now, oh well :coffee:


----------



## Jett55

Nothing but negative opks here..hopefully I'll have a positive in the next couple of days


----------



## mommyxofxone

sometimes you get a neg just before the positive!


----------



## Jett55

I still have a day or 2 usually I see a positive around cd 14


----------



## Pirate

My opk this morning was obviously negative. I'm probably already out for this cycle. :(


----------



## GingerPanda

:coffee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

same line, came up with control. Either tests are expired earlier than nov and having isses (since i never did before) OR i'm having a chemical. i have a lot of symptoms. so i'm assuming it's a chemical since it's not getting darker. 13dpo, af due tomorrow.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope she doesn't show up, and that line gets nice and dark!


----------



## LillyTame

hmm, sure hope it's not a chemical...maybe just still early :shrug:


----------



## lovelymiss

Hmm! Hoping it's not chemical and it gets darker. FXed.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. been having a down day. but feeling better. i think i may just stop ttc after this last one. If i don't get a bfp this time with af being due tomorrow, i think i'm going to call it quits with just one baby. I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## tori0713

Sorry you're having a down day, Beth. FX that she doesn't show up!

Pirate, I hope you get your positive OPK soon!

How is everyone else?

AFM: AF arrived last night. Blah. She's been really rude to me so far this month. Other than that, I'm temping as of tomorrow morning (if I remember to set an alarm, lol) and going to start OPKs around CD10. I really am hoping that October will be a great month!!! It would be just in time for DH's birthday. I also worry though, I'd be due a week before my nephew's (DH's sister's baby) birthday. I think his family would get all bent out of shape about it. However, being that I'm a teacher, summer babies work best!


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry you've been feeling down Mommy :hugs:

Good luck for October Tori

Afm, 15dpo, another :bfn: today but no AF either. My AF is off somewhere with Fezzle's, trying to mess with our heads! Hoping it becomes clear soon.


----------



## Fezzle

BFN for me, no AF- business as usual it seems. :shrug:


----------



## Pirate

The opk from Thursday morning was as positive as it got. :( I'm pretty sure I'm out for this cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:witch: woke me up blaring pain. guess it was a chemical. to make it better, first thing dh said to me this morning (as i didn't tell him anything) "when are you testing?"


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry Mommy :hugs:

Af arrived for me too, On to October then.


----------



## R22

:devil: So sorry AF arrived for some of you. Damn her!!!

:hug::friends::hug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry to you too nicki. :hugs: have to relaly decide whether i'm continuing down that road or not. not sure.


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> The opk from Thursday morning was as positive as it got. :( I'm pretty sure I'm out for this cycle.

Why do you think you are out pirate? Did you not BD that day? What about the days before?



mommyxofxone said:


> :witch: woke me up blaring pain. guess it was a chemical. to make it better, first thing dh said to me this morning (as i didn't tell him anything) "when are you testing?"

:cry: Sorry mommy :hugs:



Nicki123 said:


> Af arrived for me too, On to October then.

Sorry Nicki and tori :hugs:


And just to throw in a little weirdness: even though I was due to OV this weekend (CD27), AF has started! :shrug::dohh: I have NEVER had AF before CD30, so this is crazy odd for me. Maybe it's due to the HSG I had, maybe its due to the fact that Aug made a year since I stopped depo.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow that is really odd!!! are you charting at all? definitely af? 

it's ok hun, thanks, i'd rather have a chemical and lose one before it was attached and really growing and lose one you know? trying to be positive about it.


----------



## Pirate

Full account of craziness is on my journal, but long story short we had a little wobble about the timing of BD. We got it in a grand total of once. So its possible, but realistically we don't have much of a chance.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry pirate :( my friend got pregnant bd'ing two days in a row like 2 days before O. so.... one time means nothing. OH and i forgot, my other friend got pregnant only bd'ing once before she O'd too, and i kow it wasn't on O day. so don't completely give up.


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate that sounds about how Mrs. JJ was...she was SO sure she was out. But we kept telling her if she did it within 5days from OV she had a chance...and sure enough! :thumbup:

mommy, I charted for about 5 cycles and was so regular I was ok not temping the full month any more. I just start using OPKs the week leading up to OV. That worked fine for cycle 6-7. This cycle (8) is just completely out of the norm :shrug: Cycle 9 I'm gonna go back to a full month of charting because I don't know what to expect!:dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! I just wanted to say we are only half way through the month. Even though we are out let's keep our chins up for our sisters that are still holding on :thumbup::happydance: Still a lot of testers left!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pirate

It would be awesome to be like Mrs. JJ!


----------



## Jett55

Pretty sure I o soon had some ewcm today. Goin to do an opk to see but I'm making sure to bd regardless :)


----------



## Fezzle

Go for it, Jett!


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry ladies who AF got here :hugs:

For those who are still in :dust:


----------



## Jett55

Darker opk today whoot whoot I'm not takin any chances so let the bd fest begin :D & sorry to those who got af :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck jett!!!


----------



## Monkey monkey

Got my bfp yesterday :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Monkey monkey said:


> Got my bfp yesterday :)

:yipee: wooo hooo!! congrats!!! h&h 9months!


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Monkey :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations monkey!!


----------



## Pirate

Congrats, monkey!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats monkey :)

I got my fer sure positive opk today :D *happy dance*


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Monkey!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

woo hooo jett get bd'ing!!!


----------



## Jett55

I'm on it mommy I bded as soon as I got the positive since it was later in the evening :)


----------



## MIZZYD

FX Jett!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats, monkey!

And good luck, Jett! BD away!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, congrats Monkey!

Go Jett! :sex:


Testing in a couple of days. Pretty sure I'm out, but it's okay. :)


----------



## Fezzle

Update- tested again today, BFN again. Still no AF. My symptoms seem to have gone away though. I'm hoping it's a sign of AF coming soon; I'm ready to get to the next cycle now.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Pirate said:


> It would be awesome to be like Mrs. JJ!

Yep, I was so sure there wasn't a chance and Lilly refused to believe me. I hope she has to call you out on your shit like me after my :bfp: :haha:


----------



## Jett55

Even darker positive today didn't think that was possible for me cuz usually after a positive the next day it's negative! Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Get to it Jett!!


----------



## Jett55

Waiting on hubs to be off work :)


----------



## R22

:hi:Good morning! 

I am 7dpo and the time is ticking slooooowly!!](*,)

Best Wishes Jett55!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

not too much longer hun! any symptoms?


----------



## R22

Not really! Every once in a while I'll feel little twinges but that could be anything. :coffee:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Almost caught up on threads.... still have a lot of journals to catch up on! I'm already past Sept... looking at a mid-Oct testing date, assuming I don't accidentally screw up another cycle...


----------



## GingerPanda

TOMORROW! Peestick-a-palooza #2!


----------



## LillyTame

I will be peeing on an OPK again lol


----------



## Jett55

So I got another positive opk today but didn't get to bd. I've bded the past 3 days in row I hope I still have a chance even though I didn't bd with today's positive


----------



## Fezzle

I think you do, Jett- Fx!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think you're in, Jett. :dust:


BFN for me this morning, y'all. Just waiting for AF now. Feels like she's on her way.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jett you are SO still in! good luck hun!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck to tomorrow's testers!


----------



## mamadonna

I'm out af arrived today :growlmad:


----------



## Jett55

Sorry to all those who got af :( Fxxed for all the soon testers :)


----------



## LillyTame

:nope:Sorry mamadonna :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I believe AF may have arrived here, too. Stupid bitch always waits til I waste an HPT!


----------



## mamadonna

Same here!!:growlmad:


----------



## Jett55

GP that always happens to me. Every time she won't show then I test & then shortly after she shows it's like a sick joke :(


----------



## R22

GingerPanda said:


> I believe AF may have arrived here, too. Stupid bitch always waits til I waste an HPT!

I thought this only happened to me! :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry to all those af got. and yeah, no not just you R22. ALWAYS happens to me too.


----------



## mamadonna

Have you decided what you wanna do mommy??


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: Sorry AF got you GP. But at least she came and it wasn't a 80 something day cycle :dohh: Hope you get a plan from your doc :thumbup:

:hug: to all our ladies that have gotten AF, this TTC game is a real bitch :growlmad:

:dust: for the ladies that are still in it, come on ladies, I know we can squeeze out at least one more BFP lol


----------



## Jett55

I'm officially in the tww 3dpo according to my chart Fxxed!


----------



## MIZZYD

FX Jett!!!


----------



## Jett55

I'm feeling very torn right now. I want to test on my bday but I know it'll be waay too early 7dpo. But I wanna be sure whether or not I can drink on my bday :/ I have 4 days & I'm not so sure what to do. I'd feel so guilty if It's negative then I drink & get a positive later.


----------



## Fezzle

I say have a drink or two, just drink them slowly and make sure you eat. At 7dpo, the baby might not even be attached yet to get any sort of nutrients from you anyway.


----------



## Jett55

That's what I was thinking... Save my test & have a drink or 2 just not go overboard. And I always eat before drinking unless I want to end up vomitting lol


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree, Jett. Have your drinks and a happy birthday!

R22, nope. Getting a negative HPT used to be the only way to make AF come. I would be like two weeks late or something, take an HPT, get a BFN, and she would be there within the hour. :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jett i read somewhere nothing affects the fetus til like 21dpo becuase that's when it really starts to feed off us? i would have a drink or two. just don't go overboard so you don't feel guilty! :)


----------



## Jett55

Yep that's my new plan a couple drinks no more than 3 & then if af don't show I'll test on the 29th :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Agree with the ladies =)


----------



## Nicki123

Jett - totally agree with the others. I often drink in the 2ww now, when you've been trying this long you have to find a balance between ttc and real life. If you're 7dpo it's unlikely it would have even implanted ( or if it had only just ) Have a big meal, drink lots of water too, and enjoy your birthday!


----------



## Jett55

Ohh yah I plan on it :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ladies, I've only been lurking lately, waiting for September to be over. But I wanted to send lots of dust to our ladies still in it :dust: Come on, I know we have at least two more BFPs hiding in here somewhere!! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I know, can't believe the next testing for most of us will be oct!!!! did you know there's like 13 saturdays left before christmas?

has anyone started collecting for family yet? i'm actually almost done with dd! just have a few little things to get here and there but for the most part i'm done.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Waiting for Oct. also... 

@mommyxofxone: we don't celebrate anything, so no shopping for us! It is crazy to watch what seems like the whole world get all into it, though!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Clande- no celebrations of anything?! oh my goodness, did your family ever do any holidays and things? Do you plan to celebrate once you have a kid? christmas was such a huge part of my childhood and so magical, i can't imagine not doing it. But, if you've never done it, hard to miss it i suppose!


----------



## LillyTame

I never really do much gifting during the holidays...one of the benefits of being so far away from everyone :blush::haha:

13 Saturdays, when you put it like that it's RIGHT around the corner :dohh:

I'm excited though because December is when we will mail out the save the dates for my wedding :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

I am even more excited for Christmas after this past weekend where I met OH's family and saw where he grew up. I can't wait for him to meet my family at Christmas! Hopefully next year we will either have a little baby or I'll be too pregnant to fly over, so this might be the last chance for awhile.


----------



## GingerPanda

LillyTame said:


> I'm excited though because December is when we will mail out the save the dates for my wedding :happydance:

I wonder what *those* look like! :winkwink:


----------



## MIZZYD

I usually buy gifts for people after Xmas for the next Xmas, all the after Christmas sales are pretty good. So yea, besides DH and my parents I have all the gifts I need. I might buy a few here and there if for some reason I enter a secret santa or something like that.


----------



## Nicki123

^^ Mizzy that is so organised. I could never get my arse into gear enough to do that (although I bought this year's Xmas cards in the sale last year, I thought I doing well there...)


----------



## Pirate

I usually start shopping for presents around this time every year. Not really shopping with anything in mind, but if I see something that works as a gift, I buy it. Even though the money spent is almost always even if I shop gradually or do it all at once, it just seems like less of a budget hit if I do it $30-40 at a time. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

exactly, if we start early we save SO much. so i definitely want to start early. i'm usually done in oct. and i can't shop with the nuts that go in december because it's scary!


----------



## ClandestineTX

mommyxofxone said:


> Clande- no celebrations of anything?! oh my goodness, did your family ever do any holidays and things? Do you plan to celebrate once you have a kid? christmas was such a huge part of my childhood and so magical, i can't imagine not doing it. But, if you've never done it, hard to miss it i suppose!

My parents were Catholic until right after I was born (my mom took a guilt-fueled hiatus due to BCPs after me, while debating a third child)... my dad was drinking and whoring by that point and my mom tried out every non-Catholic Christian option and ended up creating two atheist children. Got our first Boxer instead of a third kid :) We still did "Christmas" but the magic wore off after my parents divorced and remarried. Holidays became obligatory, muffle-our-personalities-to-avoid-offending-the-step-siblings and by the time we were old enough to drive, we'd stay for the required meal and then venture out to hang out with our friends who also had jacked up families. Hubster was almost as bad, his mom (in her passive-aggressive way) would convince him it was his job to handle all the decorating for the holidays to make her happy, even though his dad was MIA and she was miserable on the inside her entire life. Any sort of holiday stuff makes him irritable. 

We've had people ask (or worse, insist) that we'll do Christmas after we have kids and that's not going to happen. My mom is moving to Texas next year near us and we will be going to her house for Christmas dinner, because she still celebrates and we are her only family, so our kids will have Christmas at her house (and I'm sure she'll buy them tons of stuff). I haven't ruled out Saint Nicholas Day (grew up in Germany, much better memories of that holiday), or Winter Solstice (really all the seasonal holidays). I hate the idea of celebrating a holiday that we don't believe it and I really hate the commercialization/ outright greed that we see on an annual basis. 

On the flip side... we do an awesome Halloween, Thanksgiving, St. Pat's Day (aka "Irish heritage day" in this house), Independence Day and other holidays - just not into anything Christmas. 

I should add a note that as my kids get older and decide what, if anything, they believe (e.g. decide to practice Christianity) we will support that to the fullest extent of our abilities - including Christmas and Easter. Just as we will continue to support my mom's beliefs, as long as we're lucky enough to have her in our lives. 



LillyTame said:


> I never really do much gifting during the holidays...one of the benefits of being so far away from everyone :blush::haha:
> 
> 13 Saturdays, when you put it like that it's RIGHT around the corner :dohh:
> 
> I'm excited though because December is when we will mail out the save the dates for my wedding :happydance:

I'm super excited to see your save the dates, I do hope we'll get previews on BnB!


----------



## mommyxofxone

gotcha! i understand. :)


----------



## LillyTame

:-k I don't knoooow, Cland. I have to get permission from my Graphic Designer. :winkwink: *cough* G *cough* P *cough*


----------



## ClandestineTX

I bet you could coax her into letting us see!


----------



## R22

Well it looks like Christmas on here! Lol!

I tested on Sunday at 12 dpo and BFN. My temp has been dropping sooooooo..... It looks like my 3rd IUI is a failure. (I know, I know, I'm not out til AF arrives but I know my body). AF is due tomorrow or Wednesday. Dr. Wants me to do a laparoscopy but I'm just not sure I'm ready. DH and I may be taking a hiatus from trying and even thinking about. :(


----------



## LillyTame

Awww R22 I hope it isn't so, but I know what you mean about knowing your body :nope::hugs: I'll keep my fx'd hoping that just maybe you are in for a surprise. https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/my-fingers-are-crossed-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck R22! (I keep wanting to call you R2D2!)

My temp was up again today so I tested yet again- another :bfn:

I might go to the Dr next week when it will become 2 missed periods, but as much as I'd love to be an urban legend who can't get a bfp on a peestick, I think it's just post-BCP wackiness, and not sure there's any solution other than waiting it out.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't mind if you post them. :haha:

They're *your* save-the-dates.


@R22: I know what you mean about knowing your body. You'll make the decision that's best for you. Hopefully you will get a BFP this time, but if not you will one day. If you're taking a break, we'll be here to cheer you on. (PS, since Fezzle mentioned what your username reminded her of. It reminds me of Copic markers. R22 is the name of a perfect baby girl pastel pink. :))

@Fezzle: Your doc will probably give you Provera. But it would be cool if you were an urban legend!


----------



## Fezzle

I had to take provera once before- it was around the time I had the LEEP because it was the Dr I saw for that who prescribed it, but I don't remember how long I had gone without getting it (this was over 10 years and it's shocking how little I remember from that whole procedure!). I do know that it 'worked' though as far as getting my period.


----------



## LillyTame

Bump Bump Bump! 

Too quiet in here ladies, what's going on with everyone?


I'm waiting to OV, I have 1-2wks :dohh: I hate my long cycles.:coffee:


----------



## Jett55

I'm feeling pretty out all my af signs are here & my luck af will show over the weekend eh oh well I guess... :/


----------



## GingerPanda

Day 10 of AF here. :brat:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm waiting to ovulate, too. Don't believe my temps right now, I think my body is fending off Hubster's sinus infection!


----------



## mommyxofxone

pos opk tonight. i'm on it.


----------



## LillyTame

mommyxofxone said:


> pos opk tonight. i'm on it.

Woohoo mommy! :happydance: Get on it! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I can't believe it's almost the end of Sept and I've been testing all month with no results! I've made an appointment with the GP for 10 Oct in case AF is still missing by then. I think I'm going to be out for Oct too.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh fezzle hun i'm sorry, maybe just one of those sneaky bfps?!


----------



## Fezzle

It would have to be VERY sneaky! AF was due 4 Sept and I've done plenty of tests since then all with BFNs and a couple evaps. If I was still having symptoms, I'd wonder a bit more, but the ones I was having have mostly gone away since a couple weeks ago.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, thats so weird fezzle, I hope you can get some answers from your doc.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Maybe you're one of the lucky ones with very little symptoms and ALSO one of the weird ones that never sees a positive pregnancy test unless you do bloods?


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry that I've been absent for quite a while, how is everyone doing? I feel like I've been gone for too long to even try to catch up, so let me know how you are!

AFM, I started temping but got a very bad cold in the middle of my cycle, so I think it messed up my temps. I'm not even sure if I ovulated this month. My chart looks ridiculous :-/ got what I thought was a +OPK on CD 13 or 14 (I forget) but no temp increase yet, however, I almost feel like since I can't use OPKs enough now that I'm working they're useless. A June baby would be so good for us with my work schedule. I am feeling some what I think might be O cramps or something going on right now. I'll attach my chart and please suggestions/help is lovely!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Fezzle

It looks like the temps are going in the right direction- you might just need a few more days to really see the pattern, but I think it looks good so far!

Thanks all- I'll give a report after my Dr visit. I'm hoping she doesn't just say that I just need to wait longer. I've decided that I'm not going to put my life on hold while I wait though so am back on the wine! :wine:


----------



## Pirate

AF got me. My next testing date will be in late October sometime. :(


----------



## Jett55

13 dpo afs due today & my temp sky rocketed up. I kinda think It's because I slept warm but then the past 2 days I've been all kinds of wrapped up in the blankets :) scared to test though think imma wait the day out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

fx'd for you!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> AF got me. My next testing date will be in late October sometime. :(

:hugs: Sorry Pirate :hugs:



Jett55 said:


> 13 dpo afs due today & my temp sky rocketed up. I kinda think It's because I slept warm but then the past 2 days I've been all kinds of wrapped up in the blankets :) scared to test though think imma wait the day out.

Good luck Jett! Sounds promising! :dust:


----------



## tori0713

FX for you Jett! Lots of sticky baby dust sent your way!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Fx'd Jett!! :dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

FX Jett!!!!!


----------



## Jett55

Thanks ladies... Every time I go to the bathroom I keep thinkin af is here & well she's not :)


----------



## tori0713

Jett55 said:


> Thanks ladies... Every time I go to the bathroom I keep thinkin af is here & well she's not :)

Yay! Are you going to test tomorrow morning?


----------



## Jett55

Maybe idk yet. I don't wanna get my hopes up.


----------



## GingerPanda

Come on, Septembers! More BFPs, please! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Jett55

My temp went waaaay down & I had super horrible bent over in pain cramps this morning. No af but I'm not so sure she's goin to stay away :(


----------



## Pirate

So sorry Jett, I know how you feel, unfortunately. :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Jett. Still... you're not out til she shows.


----------



## Jett55

Yah I know.. I googled it & there's still hope so I'm not giving up til It's over


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> Yah I know.. I googled it & there's still hope so I'm not giving up til It's over

:thumbup:



Wow, here we are at the end of Sept with only one gorgeous BFP...I was so sure we'd have at least 2 more! :dohh:

What do you ladies think? Keep the thread going to see how we do in October or jump ship?


----------



## Jett55

I'm down for October.... Cuz I'm officially out for September. :witch:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Jett. I'm down with keeping the thread open, even though I won't get a chance to test in October.


----------



## Sophie_

I'm new to the site..I'm still in for September. I am 11dpo and 4 days til AF!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Sophie!


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> I'm down for October.... Cuz I'm officially out for September. :witch:

Boooo! I need a thumps down smiley.....https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/no/giving-thumbs-down-smiley-emoticon.gif



Sophie_ said:


> I'm new to the site..I'm still in for September. I am 11dpo and 4 days til AF!

Welcome Sophie! Looks like you are a October tester! Made in September but official test day is October :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

Damn it, Jett!

Welcome, Sophie!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm not sure if I'll even being ovulating in Oct. never mind testing, but want to stay in the thread! 

Yay again for Mizzy for helping Sept not be a complete bust!


----------



## Sophie_

Thank you! Oh yea that's true..testing in October duh! lol My bff is living with me and she is 14 weeks pregnant! She is going to the doctor on Tuesday and wants me to go and get a blood test...Just so afraid of being disappointed!!


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, I don't think most places will even do a blood test if you aren't at least late already :shrug:


----------



## Pirate

Add me for October 26th, please. :) Hopefully cycle 9 will be our lucky cycle!


----------



## LillyTame

:friends: Cycle 9 sisters! :friends:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Lilly. Got my positive opk so I'm calling today ov day with testing 13dpo so 13th October :)


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup: We'll be testing close together, I think Nicki!


----------



## MIZZYD

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

For all the October Testers!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

LillyTame said:


> :thumbup: We'll be testing close together, I think Nicki!

Yay, bring it on October testing!


----------



## Sophie_

Im 12dpo so I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning!! I have NO symptoms tho :/


----------



## tori0713

Ugh, boo hiss, Jett! FX for next month!

Pirate KMFX for you for the 26th!

I can't believe tomorrow is already October! I'm 4dpo and my temp is still steadily rising. Other than that, nothing much is going on. I don't have much time to symptom spot, and I'll only test probably on the 9th or 10th, maybe stretch it to the 11th. We'll see! I'd like to test on the 10th, a 2 week early birthday gift for DH!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh my gosh i totally forgot it's goint to be october tomorrow. how did that happen? and yeah lets all stay together :)


----------



## mamadonna

Ee October already!!!!!love October,love Halloween:thumbup:

Anyway pop me down for testing on the 17th:flower:


----------



## Jett55

I believe my test day will be the 30th


----------



## mommyxofxone

testing the 14th. af due the 12th.


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey lades! :waves: Mind if I join? 

This is going to be our first month actively ttc since or MC in April. So I'm excited to get back on the horse! lol.

AF officially arrived today and I'll be doing a clomid/dexamethasone cycle this month. I'm looking at a test date of October 31st....but that's subject to change if I ovulate on time ;)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

HAPPY OCTOBER, OCTOBER TESTERS!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

Some of this is actually just glitter from all the Halloween decorations and costumes but that'll make it extra sticky!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: put me down for the 14th please, hoping for a first anniversary BFP (prednisone or not)... just FX from here on out!


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna said:


> Anyway pop me down for testing on the 17th:flower:

For some reason I read "poop me down" :dohh: lol




Jett55 said:


> I believe my test day will be the 30th

So close to Halloween! You have to wait one more day!! lol




stuckinoki said:


> Hey lades! :waves: Mind if I join?

Ummm, you can join but you gotta get rid of that spider 1st! :argh: j/j

Ok, updating 1st post now...check in like 2 mins and let me know if I missed anyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Sophie_

LillyTame said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Anyway pop me down for testing on the 17th:flower:
> 
> For some reason I read "poop me down" :dohh: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> I believe my test day will be the 30thClick to expand...
> 
> So close to Halloween! You have to wait one more day!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Hey lades! :waves: Mind if I join?Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, you can join but you gotta get rid of that spider 1st! :argh: j/j
> 
> Ok, updating 1st post now...check in like 2 mins and let me know if I missed anyone! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me!! I'll be testing the 3/4th of October! Right? If AF is due the 3rd?


----------



## mamadonna

Sophie_ said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Anyway pop me down for testing on the 17th:flower:
> 
> For some reason I read "poop me down" :dohh: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> I believe my test day will be the 30thClick to expand...
> 
> So close to Halloween! You have to wait one more day!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Hey lades! :waves: Mind if I join?Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, you can join but you gotta get rid of that spider 1st! :argh: j/
> 
> :haha:I had to look twice incase I wrote poop!!
> 
> Ok, updating 1st post now...check in like 2 mins and let me know if I missed anyone! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Me!! I'll be testing the 3/4th of October! Right? If AF is due the 3rd?Click to expand...

:haha: I had to look twice incase I wrote poop!!


----------



## LillyTame

I don't know why I have you down for the 1st Sophie :shrug: I'll put you down for the 3rd

EDIT:Just checked....you thought you were gonna test today. Did you change your mind? If you decided to wait you are so much better than me!! :rofl: I'm an awful early tester :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

Are you sure the spider can't stay? He's a friendly Halloween spider ;)


----------



## LillyTame

I guess he can stay....I'll just sit over here.....behind the couch https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-scared004.gif


----------



## Pirate

I like the spider. :)


----------



## stuckinoki

He's just that spider that everyone has aimed at, and missed.....at some point in their lives. lol...he's just biding his time and watching.


----------



## Sophie_

LillyTame said:


> I don't know why I have you down for the 1st Sophie :shrug: I'll put you down for the 3rd
> 
> EDIT:Just checked....you thought you were gonna test today. Did you change your mind? If you decided to wait you are so much better than me!! :rofl: I'm an awful early tester :dohh:


I tested this afternoon at the health department when I took my friend for her appointment. It was a bfn :( I had been drinking water so idk if that could have diluted it and gave me a negative?? AF is still 3 days away so maybe I just need to wait a few more days?!


----------



## LillyTame

Plenty of time Sophie! FXd! :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

I like the spider. :haha:

I had that as my FB profile picture a few years ago. Good times.


----------



## tori0713

How is everyone doing today?

Nothing exciting here at 6dpo. Just some sore bbs. Other than that, it's kinda ironic, I was sick my first full week of teaching, a nice week break from being sick and then now I have lice nits in my hair from a girl in my class who had it 8, yes 8, times last year and once already this year. Thankfully they're not live, so nothing in my house is contaminated, but sheesh. Having to by Tea Tree Oil Shampoo and conditioner to kill those suckers was annoying, because it was expensive!


----------



## stuckinoki

Does tea tree oil work tori??? That's what my DH uses for his dandruff and yikes it is expensive!! Thankfully he doesn't use conditioner ;)

I'm CD2....started my clomid today! I've got a feeling this is going to be the longest cycle ever for me!


----------



## Pirate

Ah, yes, lice. I got it from a student once too. That was fun! (Sarcasm intended) I've been in schools before where lice was so prevalent that they didn't bother to even send the kid home until there were bugs crawling on their head. 

Nothing new here. CD 5, just waiting to ovulate. I'll start doing opks on Sunday or Monday and I expect O around CD 13 (next Thursday). Boring. :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Pirate, I love your avatar. lol.

I'm sitting here, half cocked on red wine and giggling my butt off over your rainbow crapping unicorn.


----------



## Pirate

Haha! Thanks! Unicorns shitting rainbows pretty much sums up my thoughts on life. 

I wish I were drinking red wine right now. I finished off the last of my birthday wine yesterday (my in laws bought me a box of bottles from a Tenessee winery) is there is no more in the house. :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Yeah, I had half a glass, realized that one bottle wasn't nearly enough for two people....and made a trip to get extra wine and lots of chocolate bars....

I've been sitting here drinking and eating more chocolate than any human should be able to consume in one sitting....so far, reese's, kitkat, butterfinger and a take5 bar. lol

I'm a fatty tonight <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

now in a vet clinic world (where i worked) it's technically not shitting. it's either got bugs, or more likely, it's expressing its anal glands. 

:haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

OMGosh....the unicorn is expressing it's rainbow sprouting anal glands. LMAO.

You ladies are awesome!


----------



## GingerPanda

Unicorn anal gland expression. I have truly found my people.


----------



## LillyTame

:dohh::haha:


----------



## Pirate

Yes, my unicorn is expressing her anal glands!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol so glad that was taken well, after i wrote it i was like 'ummm.... maybe i shouldn't let them know how weird i am...'


----------



## GingerPanda

I daresay I still have you beaten in the "posting weird shit" department. I'm kinda shocked I haven't been banned yet.


----------



## Pirate

My theory is that the forum is so big that there aren't enough mods to keep track of everything. I mean, nobody in this group has been banned and we use the word fuck pretty liberally. That's not even counting pictures of Jesus holding baby dinosaurs, pictures of penises, talking about pooping habits, making fun of religion, use of the term "peestick porn," fisting, etc. That and most of the raunchy stuff is in journals which aren't accessible unless you are a member. 

:haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's it, you guys!! :ban:


----------



## GingerPanda

Come and get me, copper! Especially if your handcuffs are fuzzy. :winkwink:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Pirate said:


> Yes, my unicorn is expressing her anal glands!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

This was the first thing I saw on your journal today. I fucking LOVE it. 

And I think we are totally going to be TWW buds this cycle, I still haven't ovulated and since I have spotting like I did last cycle, might still be a few days!


----------



## Pirate

My next avatar picture might have to be Jesus holding the baby dinosaur though. Or maybe that can be Biblio's picture since she doesn't have one yet.


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^I'm partial to the jesus riding the dinosaur picture.


----------



## tori0713

LOL at this whole conversation!!! Thanks for making my day brighter!!! :)


----------



## stuckinoki

For your consideration....

https://i44.tinypic.com/2wpjzm0.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

gets my vote!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Sophie....where aaaaare yoooou? It's testing time! :happydance:


----------



## Sophie_

LillyTame said:


> Sophie....where aaaaare yoooou? It's testing time! :happydance:

Im here!! Still NO sign of AF! She is due today..I usually have sore boobs and some cramping before she shows but not this month! And I had another super dark positive opk this morning! I really think this is our month!! I took a hpt last night and it was negative...I knew I should have saved it and took it this morning but my dh wouldn't let me wait!! Waiting to get another one today when hubby gets paid...testing w fmu tomorrow!! Praying for our bfp !! :)


----------



## LillyTame

A dark OPK sounds hopeful....I never get dark OPKs after OV :shrug: Good luck tomorrow! FXd :dust:


----------



## Nicki123

Good luck tomorrow Sophie


----------



## stuckinoki

Good luck tomorrow!!! Hope it's huge BFP.


----------



## Nicki123

How's it going everyone?
Lilly can you change my testing date to 17th, due to a slightly wonky cycle I think I ovulated later. Ta!


----------



## mommyxofxone

nothing to report here. just hanging out.


----------



## Pirate

Same here, mommy! Just hanging out waiting to ovulate.

We're pretty close to cycle buddies. WHen do you usually ovulate?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Yeah... going to have to move my testing date too... still waiting for my positive OPK. Even if I got one today, would be testing at 7 DPO or less if I keep the 14th. So much for my anniversary BFP :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Good Morning ladies!
How's everyone doing? 
Anyone getting into anything fun this weekend?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Pirate said:


> Same here, mommy! Just hanging out waiting to ovulate.
> 
> We're pretty close to cycle buddies. WHen do you usually ovulate?

well, before dd? anywhere between 16-21 ! since trying this time? 15 or 17. my cycles are more regular than they've been my entire life this time. which makes me skeptical becuase that must mean something is wrong with me lol to have it so right on. 

When is your af due pirate?



stuckinoki said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> How's everyone doing?
> Anyone getting into anything fun this weekend?

pretty good how are you hun? and not really, did a few antique shops, didn't buy anything but i ADORE getting to peek into things and a life i can never visit. some stuff is so amazing


----------



## stuckinoki

We went boating yesterday to the seafood festival but dh and I hate crowds so we hung out in a restaurant while the rest of the group took their kids on rides and stuff. I drank too much overpriced wine and fell asleep around 9pm. 

So I guess my weekend went pretty well.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Fezzle

Fri my brother and his girlfriend were still here. I had the day off so we went to Bath and Stonehenge. Then we went to a good Middle Eastern restaurant for dinner. They left yesterday morning so OH and I cleaned and did the shopping and have been lazy blobs ever since! Like, trackie bottoms, cheese on toast, video games and DVD blobs. It's been great!


----------



## GingerPanda

I wish we had Middle Eastern restaurants here! We saw some when we were in Canada, and it smelled amazing! Unfortunately, here, these poor people can hardly have mosques, much less restaurants. :(


----------



## Pirate

mommyxofxone said:


> Pirate said:
> 
> 
> Same here, mommy! Just hanging out waiting to ovulate.
> 
> We're pretty close to cycle buddies. WHen do you usually ovulate?
> 
> well, before dd? anywhere between 16-21 ! since trying this time? 15 or 17. my cycles are more regular than they've been my entire life this time. which makes me skeptical becuase that must mean something is wrong with me lol to have it so right on.
> 
> When is your af due pirate?Click to expand...

AF is due around 10/26 or 10/27. I usually ovulate around CD 13. :)


----------



## Pirate

ClandestineTX said:


> Yeah... going to have to move my testing date too... still waiting for my positive OPK. Even if I got one today, would be testing at 7 DPO or less if I keep the 14th. So much for my anniversary BFP :(

This is just shitty! :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

I agree. I'd settle for a late anniversary BFP, though - just in case anyone is keeping score. I won't even complain about it being late!


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for everyone! I really hope that October is it!!! 

Sounds like everyone is having a good weekend! Yesterday, we met my FILs long lost uncle. My FIL was orphaned at 4, when his parents and baby sister were killed in a car crash. They were hit by a drunk driver, and only my FIL and his brother survived. Their uncle was only 13 at the time and they lost touch, because his dad's side of the family took over, and he was FIL's mom's brother. It was really neat actually getting to meet my FILs family, because I've never met any of them!

BFN again this morning at 10dpo :( I'm starting to feel disappointed. Temp stayed at 98.4 for the second day in a row after it had got to 98.5 a few days ago. I'm just waiting for temps to either stay high or for the dip to decide if I test again. Boobs are still sore, lower back is still crampy, but it went away by 6dpo last time. So now I really have no hopes of a positive though :-/


----------



## LillyTame

Nothing to report here. Didn't do much this weekend. Got to visit with OH's coworkers who have an 8wk old baby, that was fun :cloud9:

Nicki to the 17th, check :thumbup:

tori, hope your temp goes up a little more and you get your BFP in the next day or two, still time :dust:


----------



## tori0713

Definitely KMFX for everyone! 

Lilly, your chart is looking fab so far!

AFM: I'm 11dpo and my temp went up again, thank goodness. I didn't sleep well last night so I was worried it would affect it, but it didn't. I've been having weird dreams and my boobs still hurt so bad. I have slight cramps that make it feel like AF is coming but I don't usually cramp this early. I'll test again tomorrow probably, if not, I'll wait till Thursday :)


----------



## GingerPanda

:dust::dust::dust:

Come OOOON, BFP faerie! Bring us some pink double lines!




I, on the other hand, am waiting for AF so I can start Clomid! I also need to check and make sure the battery in my BBT thermometer isn't dying.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Seriously. I'm ready for some BFP action! 

@tori0713: I think all our hopes lie with you at the moment!!!


----------



## Pirate

Seriously someone needs to end the drought. Break the dam. Pop the cherry. Whatever. it needs to end!


----------



## stuckinoki

I just took a FRER for shits and giggles because I've been soooo freaking uncontrollably nauseous since my period ended....of course BFN :) 

But, I popped it out of it's case and I'm going to take pictures of it every 30 minutes to see if a nice, pink FRER-y evap shows up :)


----------



## Fezzle

You MUST join the Pee-A-Palooza thread!


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I am too friggin early to matter but Tori I'm LOVING your chart! :thumbup::happydance:

Wonder where Sophie is...she was about 3 days late...I must go stalk her!


----------



## tori0713

Thanks, ladies! I'm joining the POAS Palooza tomorrow morning, I can't take it anymore. After a BFN at 10dpo, I was kinda upset, but signs seriously just point to the possibility. If it's a no, I'm waiting for the temp to stay up or drop.

I've been having hot flashes all day. My classroom was set at 70 degrees and my poor kids were freezing because I was so hot. I just took a Zofran (have it for some stomach problems), because I was also nauseous all day (maybe just from something I ate, trying not to look into it), cramping, and boobs are sore. I'm irritable, too, one minute happy as a clam and the next crying or angry. I almost feel like it's AF coming with the way the cramps are, though :-/


----------



## stuckinoki

Where's the link? For the POAS thread>

Mine got a pink line 30 minutes after I took it out of it's case! Of course evap, I'm only CD7 but I can understand how it would fool people :( Stupid tests.

I'm feeling much better today! I got so much done around the house, started working on my Halloween costume [lots of sewing involved. lol]

And then I made kalbi short ribs in a red wine reduction over sticky rice and with a kale salad....I think I get an A++ in wifery today!


----------



## LillyTame

Talking about this one Oki > Pee-A-Palooza


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm not pee a paloozaing until after af this time. no more let downs!


----------



## stuckinoki

I just added my pee sticks lol


----------



## Sophie_

LillyTame said:


> Yea, I am too friggin early to matter but Tori I'm LOVING your chart! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Wonder where Sophie is...she was about 3 days late...I must go stalk her!

Hey! I am 5 days late today!! I have never been late before and especially not this late!! I really think I could be pregnant! I haven't tested in 2 days!! I am def testing first thing tomorrow morning and maybe even later today! So excited! Only thing is I have NO symptoms. .no sore boobs no cramping..ill feel a little cramping every now and then but nothing bad. Is that a possibility to be pregnant and have nobsymptoms besides being 5 days late...


----------



## GingerPanda

Totally possible! Let us know how your test goes!


----------



## MIZZYD

Sophie: I guess my first symptom was cramps, not big ones, just small ones every once in a while. I started at 8DPO I believe. FX for you!!!


----------



## tori0713

Sophie, KMFX for you! Can't wait to hear the result of your test!

AFM: Pretty sure another BFN this morning at 12dpo, temp is still up, boobs are still sore, but cramping and nausea is gone. Sorry it's so big, I'm on my phone. A few ladies on the pregnancy test section said they saw something, but I see nothing lol.

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/BAA8A150-393B-4176-9298-386995EA5902-2144-000001AB125E6D83_zpsffad8e39.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

I posted this tweak in the peestick thread, but I guess I'll do it here, too. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







tori.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tori0713

:) Thanks, Ginger! I really hope that the tweak is right!


----------



## Nicki123

I think I see a very faint sthg tori, fx!


----------



## tori0713

This tweak has my hopes up and really seeing it :)

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/981621C4-1D49-4E5B-8E10-B1ECEACCAE24-2619-000001F6D262B817_zpsda71e2aa.jpg


----------



## stuckinoki

I see it really well on that tweak!


----------



## LillyTame

You definitely still have a chance Sophie, can't wait for you to test tomorrow...I don't know how you've resisted the last two days! :wacko: :dust:

Are you gonna retest tomorrow tori? Or wait a couple days?


----------



## tori0713

I am going to maybe try again tomorrow morning. I wanna talk to DH and see what he says about the tweak, lol. I told him not to let me test anymore until some ICs come on Thursday, but I have one FRER left, so I'm very torn.


----------



## mommyxofxone

if you can hold out wait. let it go two days for your frer, they're so expensive!! i do see it on the tweak but not without.


----------



## tori0713

Temp dropped to 98.2, but it's still above the cover line. I'm curious though, does this mean I'm starting to get my drop before AF? Or does it have to drop below the cover line to indicate that AF is coming?


----------



## mommyxofxone

depends tori. the cycle i was pg with dd mine dropped several times to cover, and dropped way down the day before my bfp. temps don't always mean anything.


----------



## Fezzle

I looked a lot of pregnancy cycles on FF and what I noticed is that there's a massive amount of variability when it comes to temps before a BFP!


----------



## lovelymiss

Came by to spread some dust as I post sparingly on the boards now a days, but want to say I SEE A LINE TORI!! With and without a tweak on my desktop. I say hold out and test again in a couple of days.

FXed for Sophie!! Could be your bfp waiting.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all! I need to come back to this board because I feel I am missing everything and am going to miss all of your BFPS!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Morning ladies!

The clomid rage has finally turned me into freaking Bruce Banner over here :/ lol

Anybody pee on anything today?


----------



## Fezzle

I peed on an ic hpt today- BFN. I wasn't expecting anything different, especially as my temps have gone back to normal (low) again, but since I have an appointment with the GP tomorrow, I figured I should mention a recent test result since it's been a couple weeks.


----------



## Pirate

I peed on an opk. Negative. I'll probably pee on another sometime in early afternoon and then again around 7. I expect it today (CD12) or tomorrow (CD13).


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, lovelymiss, can't believe you've had your gender scan already! :dohh: Congratulations on baby Leo! :cloud9:


----------



## Pirate

Today's peestick porn. Nothing special (and don't judge me for taking the picture on my laptop).

Getting there.
https://i41.tinypic.com/25pgtv6.jpg

I don't know why it is upside down, but I don't suppose it matters.


----------



## mommyxofxone

unless you're a crazy upside down typer. do you normally hide behind the screen when you type pirate? :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Ahem! Excuse me...but https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/whereareu.gif

mommyxofxone, Sophie_ , & tori0713! Where are you, my pretties?! Updates! :coffee:


----------



## Nicki123

Yes where are you ladies?

Lilly I've changed testing day to Monday 14th so I can test with Snack and, mmm, there was someone else...I believe it might be YOU! Wahoo, bring on Monday. X


----------



## stuckinoki

What's everyone up to tonight!?!?!?

I'm bored, watching Kitchen Nightmares and drinking too much wine! Come chat with me :)


----------



## LillyTame

Nicki123 said:


> Yes where are you ladies?
> 
> Lilly I've changed testing day to Monday 14th so I can test with Snack and, mmm, there was someone else...I believe it might be YOU! Wahoo, bring on Monday. X


Wahoo, wahoo, wahoo! :wohoo:

I'm so proud of myself! I've never waited this long! I usually start at 5-7dpo! :dohh: I will be a day late if I make it to the 14th! FXd! :friends:


----------



## Pirate

stuckinoki said:


> What's everyone up to tonight!?!?!?
> 
> I'm bored, watching Kitchen Nightmares and drinking too much wine! Come chat with me :)

My husband is watching espn. I'm killing time on BnB. I wish I had wine in the house. I got an almost positive opk last night and then a positive one this morning. We had sexy time last night and again today. Hopefully we'll get another one in tomorrow!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm still at work...another 3 hours to go :coffee:

Yay for a pos OPK, Pirate! :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

Your chart doesn't look like O yet pirate....hopefully you get a good temp spike in the next couple of days!

I just put the chickens to bed and I'm thinking of opening my box of white wine....we're about out of red now....don't judge me ;) White Crisp box wine is a pretty good, really cheap :)


----------



## Pirate

I'm all about cheap, good wine! No judgement here. P.S. If you have Bully Hill wine in your area they have Banty Red in a box. It's a good, sweet red and I figured you'd like the chicken theme. :)

In the three cycles I've done opks, my positive has always been on CD 12 or 13. Last cycle was my first cycle temping and I got crosshairs on CD 13 (after a +opk on CD 12). Basically, I think my temp will probably go up tomorrow.


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^I'll be stalking your chart lol!

I really really like Rex Goliath [$5 bottle] the whole line is good. From white to red...not sure about moscato because I dislike sweet white wine...lol.


----------



## Pirate

Awesome! I like red wine better in general, but I don't turn down white either. My inlaws bought me a box of wine from a winery in Tennessee for my birthday It's not my favorite but I will also never turn down 12 free bottles of wine. :haha:


----------



## tori0713

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. I got bronchitis somehow. Ugh, I guess the perks of working around children, and having an MIL that had it last week.

Yay for a +OPK, Pirate! How is everyone else?

Looks like AF has probably arrived today. Lots of brown spotting this morning an a few red streaks this afternoon. I'm pretty crampy sitting here right now.

My temp is still up, so who knows. I have bronchitis, but no fever, so that's weird for the temp. Stupid sickies twice this month messing everything up.


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww *pout* I'm sorry to hear it looks like AF is here, tori...I was so SURE this was it for you. :hugs:


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh Boo Tori! :( I was SO sure. And sorry you are getting sick. Ugh. :hugs:

Side note... mmm... wine. I miss wine.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies sorry dh is home from yesterday through monday and we went on a day trip and didn' thave enough time to get on and then in the evening i just forgot :shock: 

13dpo today, af due tomorrow (if o'd on cd 15) and had one ic left that expires in nov. used it. :bfn:


----------



## Sophie_

Hey everyone! I'm 8 days late for AF today! I just tested again this morning and got a negative!!**I feel like it should be positive by now!? I have had no symptoms really besides Tuesday night and Wednesday morning I had the chills really bad..like goosebumps all over. And have had had slight nausea but nothing else? My husband keeps getting tests for me but always forgets to get the FRER ones!! Hoping the tests just aren't picking up the hormones yet! I have never been late before so we'll see! I just feel like I should have a bfp by now!


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm....I don't know Sophie :shrug: I've never been that late so haven't looked into that much. I think I'd probably be asking my doc for a blood test though.

mommyxofxone, hope you had a good time yesterday! Keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show tomorrow. When are you gonna get more tests?


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks we did but the weather is pretty gross :( did some research on my tests i got them in sept 10 and the website says the exp is 2 yrs after but my package says this nov.soooooo pretty sure they expired which COULD mean false neg. my gi is so messed up i was hoping it was pg related.

i have the one frer left i will take on monday if no af tomorrow or this weekend. then i think dh is saying no more trying so we'll see :/


----------



## lovelymiss

Sophie how strange and frustrating. I'd probably try a FRER and then ask for a blood test if it was still negative.


----------



## Jett55

So I haven't been on much because my dh & I had our big wedding ceremony yesterday we got married in march but he thought I deserved a proper wedding & well it was amazing :)

As of TTC I'm pretty sure this fertility blend is working great I had globs & globs of ewcm : )


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations on your wedding ceremony Jett.


----------



## Pirate

Congrats on your proper wedding, Jett! I bet it was a blast!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats on the wedding.

af came last night.

i'm out.

dd is to be an only child.


----------



## Pirate

Shit. Sorry, mommy!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Jett! Glad it turned out so well!


Oh no, mommy :cry: :hugs:


My temp dropped (havent entered it yet, still above cl but low), I'm expecting AF later today or tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on your wedding, Jett!

So sorry, Mommy... It looks like you guys have only been trying for #2 for just a couple of months. Why are you stopping so soon? :hugs:


Sorry, Lil. :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

Darn it! So sorry, Lil!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry lil :(


GP we actually started trying in dec of 2012 but not OFFICIALLY where we were telling anyone or getting into opks and so forth. So it's almost been a year. however, i started getting really really sick after ovulation each month, and the WORST this time. and as soon as i decided no more? all the pain and discomfort vanished. i think i was doing all this more for giving dh another kid instead of because I wanted another kid. i feel so relieved and happy that he's fine with just one, because i don't want anymore.

so yes, we are stopping ttc. but we're young enough. if we decide down the road we want another? we can try then. but for now, i'm absolutely thrilled. i think God has other plans.


----------



## Jett55

Thank you everyone :)

Sorry Af got you mommy :( :hugs:


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats on your wedding Jett!!

Sorry AF showed, mommy, but it sounds like you feel things are good right now!!

:( Sorry lilly. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Jett!

Sorry about the drop in temp, Lilly!

Mommy- sounds like a good plan for now- enjoy the time with your daughter!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, mommy, sounds like you are very content with your decision :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## tori0713

Congrats, Jett!

Sorry Beth! I'm glad that you're already starting to feel better.

Sorry the witch got you, Lil. Crossing my fingers for next cycle!

Thanks to being super sick the past month, AF got me and she's back with a vengeance. She has not been very kind and heavier than normal :-/ but I'm due to O on DH's birthday which would make me due around my birthday, so that should be fun if it happens for us this month :)


----------



## Nicki123

Good luck with birthday baby making tori.

I started testing early today at 9dpo, bfn. Photo for you peestick lovers 
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/null_zpsc798b208.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

still early :hugs: :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely still early!

AFM, AF should be here tomorrow. Started having some weird cramping, so hopefully she's on her way!


----------



## Elsa50501

Hi everyone, I'm new to forums (in general). Are you still accepting October testers to join up? I expect to be testing October 31st (the day after my next AF is due). Right now I'm CD13 and approaching my fertile days. I am currently starting to use BBT, have been tracking CM (third cycle in), and use OPKs like a mad person.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- a Halloween tester! Welcome!


----------



## Pirate

Welcome, Elsa! Our cycles are pretty close. :)


----------



## Elsa50501

Thanks for the friendly welcome girls. I'm excited to follow everybody's journeys. This process can really take its toll. Last cycle I thought I had a BFP (very clear light blue line on a clear blue easy test, that appeared within the 10 minutes) but it got lighter, disappeared a few days later. At ten days late for AF the Dr. said I only had an HCG level of 2. AF finally came at 14 days late. So we were thinking it was a chemical pregnancy. This is my first cycle after that, some I'm trying to be very vigilant about tracking my cycle with all means necessary (in case it gets thrown off by the disruption). So far I seem to be back to my regular patterns. (I'm usually a very regular 29/30 day cycle). I'm a little nervous though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pirate

Sorry about the possible chemical!

So, tell us about yourself. Age? OH's age? Number of cycles TTC? Temping/charting/OPKing? Link to chart, if applicable. Favorite food? Shoe size? (just kidding on the last two :haha:)


----------



## Elsa50501

Pirate said:


> Sorry about the possible chemical!
> 
> So, tell us about yourself. Age? OH's age? Number of cycles TTC? Temping/charting/OPKing? Link to chart, if applicable. Favorite food? Shoe size? (just kidding on the last two :haha:)

So I'm 29 years old (30 in January). My Husband is 32. We're coming up on our 5th wedding anniversary and have been together for almost 9 years. Just started to TTC #1 this past summer. This will be our 3rd cycle actively TTC. Stopped using protection in late July but after my fertile time would have ended. I did all of my checkups and dentist stuff in July to make sure I was in tip top condition. 

I've been charting using just my wall calendar. I use Rite aid brand OPKs (the kind with the holder that you can use midstream). I recently got the little rite aid brand dip sticks because they were cheaper, but I don't trust them because every day this cycle they have been positive. Whereas the midstream ones have not been). I am a POASaholic and I'm possibly going broke buying all of these tests to track my data (I save them and label them with CD#, time of day, etc.) I also use them morning and night to make sure I'm not missing a surge, lol. 

I'm just starting to use OVUfriend but the data isn't complete since I started charting BBT on Cycle day 9. Once I have more days of data in there I'll try to figure out how to link it.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hi can I join?! I plan to test on 31st, AF would be 4 days late by then :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi and welcome new peeps!


----------



## Sophie_

Elsa50501 said:


> Thanks for the friendly welcome girls. I'm excited to follow everybody's journeys. This process can really take its toll. Last cycle I thought I had a BFP (very clear light blue line on a clear blue easy test, that appeared within the 10 minutes) but it got lighter, disappeared a few days later. At ten days late for AF the Dr. said I only had an HCG level of 2. AF finally came at 14 days late. So we were thinking it was a chemical pregnancy. This is my first cycle after that, some I'm trying to be very vigilant about tracking my cycle with all means necessary (in case it gets thrown off by the disruption). So far I seem to be back to my regular patterns. (I'm usually a very regular 29/30 day cycle). I'm a little nervous though. Fingers crossed!

Welcome! Sorry about the chemical pregnancy...I wonder if that's what im having now? Im 11 days late today...I had some really light brown spotting saturday...like brownish eggwhitish if that makes sence only twice like little drops. And yesterday I had dark brown spotting like 3 times and it was a little more than drops but not much at all. (Sorry so tmi) thought it could maybe be implantation bleeding but idk..took a test this morning and bfn :( did u have an IB or spotting? This is def not AF and I haven't spotted at all yet today..


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey Sophie, I didn't have any spotting. The day I took the pregnancy test was about 13 dpo and I only took it because I started having an abundance of CM (which had never happened to me before). I waited until I was 7 days late and was having some pain (at that point the faint lines I had been seeing had disappeared) then went and called my Dr. for a quantitative HcG test (not the yes/no test, but the one that gives you a number. It was really the only thing that finally stopped me from feeling crazy. I would say, if you are getting a BFN at 11 days late, get the HcG test at the Dr. and then see what it says. They say that with chemical pregnancies your HcG has to drop down to 0 again for you to get your AF. On the other hand, you could have O'd later than you thought and that could have been implantation bleeding, or breakthrough bleeding.

Really, there's no telling what's going on with so many possible variables. Just breathe and keep on keeping on.


----------



## stuckinoki

You can have >5mIU of Hcg in your system naturally at any time during your cycle without actually being pregnant....most Dr.'s consider pregnancy anything over, but some use 10mIU as a reference point.


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome Elsa & ladyluck! :wave: Wow, two Halloween testers, how fun! Sending you boatloads of dust! :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry, Sophie, I don't have any insight or advice really. My cycle 7 turned out just to be a super long cycle with only brown spotting around when AF was due...then I think about 19 days later my real AF finally showed. Lots of ladies sometimes just have fluke long cycles here or there. :shrug: But I've also heard of women that take a few weeks to show a BFP with urine. Hope you are apart of that last group :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: I promised Pirate I'd test with her, so whatever day that is - sign me up. Officially, my test date should be 10/28 (14 DPO, assuming I'm 1 DPO now). 

And this is the month for spotting... I had spotting for 3 days when I should have ovulated way back in the CD-teens, and had 2 days of off-and-on light spotting with a positive OPK (Sunday - today, now CD 30). Trying not to hate my body for punishing me for quitting smoking by jacking up my cycles... and just keeping my FX that this is a LUCKY month for me. Cycle 12, of course it will be super long and torturous!


----------



## LillyTame

Of course, your body would have it no other way Cland! lol


----------



## Pirate

10/24! Hopefully we can get some October BFPs on that day! Hopefully Biblio will give us one earlier!


----------



## Nicki123

Welcome new ladies, I hope you bring us good luck.
Although I think I need it next month now. 11dpo and bfn on an ic. Boo.


----------



## Pirate

It's still early, Nikki! My fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mine, too!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry i've been mia ladies, what did i miss? is eveyrone well?


----------



## Jett55

Finally my chart showed o yay :)


----------



## Pirate

Hooray, Jett!


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay Jett!

GL!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey mommy, you haven't missed anything :coffee:

Woohoo Jett! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad to hear it lol!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I might be the first November tester... still waiting for O.


----------



## LillyTame

ClandestineTX said:


> I might be the first November tester... still waiting for O.

I can't believe you are still waiting for O :nope:


----------



## mommyxofxone

good lord still no sign of her hun?


----------



## Fezzle

Very little chance I will be testing in October- I am hoping I'll have the need to do an OPK in Oct at this point!


----------



## Pirate

Seems like the month rests on the shoulders of Snack, Biblio, me, and Jett! I hope one of us can break us out of this rut!


----------



## LillyTame

I was thinking back to Jul when we had 8 BFPs...man, when are we gonna get another BOOM like that! :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

I just got my wondfo tests in the mail! 

Hooray!


----------



## mamadonna

Not my month,af has swooped in once again.4 days late!!!this is just getting boring now!!!!over 3 and a half years!!


----------



## LillyTame

:growlmad:Crap! I'm sorry mamadonna! :hugs: Are you planning anything different for the next cycle?


----------



## stuckinoki

My wondfos are burning a hole in my pocket....I'm only 3dpo though. lol. That and I promised pirate I'd wait until Thursday!


----------



## Pirate

Pirate may be willing to change to Wednesday. Make your case. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

Well....I have 50 wondfos....and what could it possibly hurt to test a day early? Plus I 100% mine to be negative, so the testing is just for my own neurotic brain. lol

I may have mild OCD when it comes to testing.

Plus, if I really had to make a case, I've had so many losses that it's important that I get my bloods done at the first sign of a +HPT, not that they can do anything to save the pregnancy or help me carry it to term, but so at least they can document a pregnancy for my records :)


----------



## Pirate

The wondfos were a good enough excuse, but since there is a legit medical reason, I think it is logical to move it up a day! :)


----------



## stuckinoki

I agree. You are a shrewd negotiator pirate ;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Pirate said:


> Pirate may be willing to change to Wednesday. Make your case. :haha:

You already know my feelings about this... if your temp is still up in the neighborhood it moved to this morning and you aren't sick by Wednesday. I vote for a :test:

And for me... my OPKs have started getting darker again so... thinking a new surge is imminent and FX for actual ovulation this time. And... IF that happens, I'll test 10/31, just to be an October tester, even if I'm only like 1 DPO by then.


----------



## mamadonna

LillyTame said:


> :growlmad:Crap! I'm sorry mamadonna! :hugs: Are you planning anything different for the next cycle?

Well looking how my cycles have lengthened it looks like we've been getting ovulation wrong,so gonna change the days we dtd,hopefully that'll help:dohh:


----------



## Elsa50501

mamadonna said:


> Not my month,af has swooped in once again.4 days late!!!this is just getting boring now!!!!over 3 and a half years!!

I'm sorry:nope:, The late AFs are alwats the worst when trying.:shrug:


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. How is everyone? Any BFPs or +OPKs happening?

I'm set to O this week on DH's birthday (the 24th) so I will probably test on November 3rd if I'm feeling brave (probably sooner knowing me). 

I got new wonfo's in, so I have a few sitting around and I'll use them first  I just hope that this month is it, because with my O date of the 24th, that'd put me due around the middle of July and my birthday is the 13th. Perfect present for both DH and I.


----------



## Renaendel

ClandestineTX said:


> Pirate said:
> 
> 
> Pirate may be willing to change to Wednesday. Make your case. :haha:
> 
> You already know my feelings about this... if your temp is still up in the neighborhood it moved to this morning and you aren't sick by Wednesday. I vote for a :test:
> 
> And for me... my OPKs have started getting darker again so... thinking a new surge is imminent and FX for actual ovulation this time. And... IF that happens, I'll test 10/31, just to be an October tester, even if I'm only like 1 DPO by then.Click to expand...

Haha, that made me laugh. I will only be 5dpo probably on the 31st but I don't know if I can hold off until November to start testing!


----------



## Elsa50501

I'm not sure if I O'd or not. My temps have risen, but I've been having a weird time with the OPKs this cycle. I only had EWCM for one day, right on schedule for when I normally get it in my cycle. But I usually have more of it and for more than one day. I got two different types of OPKs this cycle, both generic rite aid brands. One kind is a dipstick, and the other is a midstream with a plastic case. The dipstick kind says to use FMU, and the midstream one says test between 10AM and 8PM. 

Well, my FMU dipstick showed positives a few times. And, being a teacher, it was really hard for me to run to the ladies room for the other type of OPK (plus, I had to act like a spy trying to smuggle the test in and out of the bathroom without holding it in any position that would disturb the test to get it back to the closet where I keep my purse in my classroom). 

DH and I have just been BDing every other day to make sure we hit my fertile time. Ovufriend says I O'd on CD 16 (the 17th) according to my temps, but I wasn't so great about taking them at the same time each morning. Some days it was 4:45 and other days it was 7 am. Ay yah ya-y. (sp?). 

Some days I just feel like I'm doing this wrong, lol.


----------



## stuckinoki

How's everyone doing?


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 36... blazing positive OPK... finally... FX...


----------



## stuckinoki

Woo hoo Clande! Do you always have long cycles?


----------



## ClandestineTX

My entire cycle is usually about 32 days. I quit smoking mid-August and that apparently can cause one's body to go ret*rded, which mine has for the past two cycles (this one being exceptionally worse). I had a positive OPK last week, too, but no temp rise. And this morning's temp rise was from hardcore partying until 3 AM with a lot of alcohol, so it doesn't mean anything. So I'm keeping my FX this positive OPK is followed by ovulation and a legit temp shift... but not holding my breath at this point!


----------



## stuckinoki

I've got fingers and toes crossed for you. I've had some 60 day cycles and they suuuuuuuck.

How did you quit smoking? Cold turkey? I quit once before for 2 years and then we bought a house that ended up falling down faster than we could repair and my husband left me [work] alone to deal with it and I picked it back up again.

I'm thinking about giving it a full on re-attempt here once I kill this last pack that's burning a hole in my purse.


----------



## Fezzle

Looking forward to seeing what your temps too in the next few days!

Love the witch- I'm hoping that is what mine is doing- lurking around, ready to attack!


----------



## Renaendel

ClandestineTX said:


> CD 36... blazing positive OPK... finally... FX...
> View attachment 688117

GRATS, love thse good hormone surges! How long is you LP, we may be testing the same day? I got my positive opk last night and temp surge this morning.


----------



## Fezzle

It looks like AF has come and spared me the need for progesterone pills, so Fx I'll O in Nov and be able to participate in the Nov testing thread!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Pirate said:


> Pirate may be willing to change to Wednesday. Make your case. :haha:




stuckinoki said:


> I've got fingers and toes crossed for you. I've had some 60 day cycles and they suuuuuuuck.
> 
> How did you quit smoking? Cold turkey? I quit once before for 2 years and then we bought a house that ended up falling down faster than we could repair and my husband left me [work] alone to deal with it and I picked it back up again.
> 
> I'm thinking about giving it a full on re-attempt here once I kill this last pack that's burning a hole in my purse.

I went with an e-cig / personal vaporizer. I can't use the nicotine gum because I have braces and can't use patches, because it burns my skin (and scars me for a week each time I wear one for a day)... I don't use the grade you buy at gas stations. I have the large battery with the refillable tank type. I started at 18 mg of nicotine and have dropped it to 14 mg so far (I am keeping a schedule dropping it 2 mg every 4 weeks, so will be dropping it to 12 in two weeks and so on). I like being able to gradually wean myself off the nicotine without continuing to expose myself to the 1000's of other chemicals in cigarettes. Be aware it may jack up your cycles. I found dozens of ladies on message boards (not TTC ones) who were asking about late/skipped periods after quitting smoking... it delays ovulation. And I don't really buy the "stress of quitting" - I have had almost zero withdrawal since going to vapor (that being the point) and do the reductions small and gradually, so my body can adjust to each change fully, before doing another decrease. If you want more information about them, just let me know. I have even been able to sit in smoke-filled bars next to chain smokers and I don't miss it at all. I no longer smell like an ashtray, all of my tastebuds are back, as is my sense of smell. I know nicotine is still a nervous and cardiovascular stimulant, but I'm getting less and less over time (eventually will have none) and this has by far been my least stressful quit ever. 9 weeks as of yesterday and not even remotely interested in picking regular cigarettes back up!



Renaendel said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> CD 36... blazing positive OPK... finally... FX...
> View attachment 688117
> 
> 
> GRATS, love thse good hormone surges! How long is you LP, we may be testing the same day? I got my positive opk last night and temp surge this morning.Click to expand...

My LP ranges from 12-14 days, average of 13. I should be 1 DPO tomorrow.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Fezzle said:


> It looks like AF has come and spared me the need for progesterone pills, so Fx I'll O in Nov and be able to participate in the Nov testing thread!

Thank GOD. I can't believe how happy I was to see your update!


----------



## Jett55

I have a friend who's mom who got prego each time she quit smoking. For some women it's the trick never heard of quitting messing up cycles though. I'm trying to quit too but so far not much luck with it. I have heard a lot of people say smoking effects ttc but I know lots of women who've gotten pregnant and smoke waay more than I do. Anyways good luck with the quitting & lots of babydust :dust:
:dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Seriously, if it was this exciting to get AF, how exciting am I going to be to have a definite O, or BPF or an actual baby??


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Jett: Google "quit smoking missed period" or "quit smoking late period" - it will keep you busy for hours and it's not because they are pregnant! 

Here's a bit about why it's bad to smoke, even while TTC: https://www.fertilityneighborhood.com/content/in_the_news/archive_1254.aspx

And what smoking does in terms of the menstrual cycle:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9916957

I'm not judging, BTW. I smoked for the first ten months we were TTC.


----------



## Jett55

Thanks Clande.. I'm def trying to quit & especially if I get a bfp that'd be the biggest kick to quit. Thinking about getting an electric cig once I have extra money. I've even got hubs picking up the habit here & there again so I'm thinking it's about time to really lean towards quitting I'm just scared I'm going to go insane I'm already very bitchy without a cig so idk what to expect :)


----------



## mamadonna

I smoked for the first 2.5 years of ttc,tried a few times to quite but November last year I stopped for good,we bought the e cigs.best invention ever!!
Now hubby is using a vapour one,I don't need them anymore


----------



## Shelbs21

Hello everyone! 

I would like to join this forum, I'm new here and this is my first month TTC. Hoping for a miracle BFP. I need some advice and support because I don't want to tell my family or friends that were trying. I would just rather surprise them. My husband is 25 and I am 21, we have been married for over 2 years and are ready to expand our family. 

I need your input on my current situation. 

My periods are always very regular. Every 31 days and the first day is really heavy and painful. This month is different though. I was supposed to start on 10-17-13. But on 10-14-13 at 3:30 pm I started bleeding very lightly. Then it stopped on 10-16-13 and was brown. I was completely dry on the 17th ( day period supposed to be due) then on 10-18-13, I woke up and I had brown spotting. And I'm cramping and bloated. The spotting isn't enough to fill a pad or tampon, barely a pantyliner. 

I took a test on 10-18-13 and got a BFN. Dr. said to wait a week and retest. I was just wondering if any on you knew what this meant? I fully believe that i would be having a normal period this month if i weren't pregnant. Could this possibly be implantation bleeding? Or just a really wacky period? 

These are my symptoms. 

DPO tracker

4 dpo- veiny swollen boobs, peeing a lot, hot, ovary twinges, dry mouth, rash on chest and between boobs, had baby makin sex, heart palpitation, 

5dpo- cried at the croods. slight headache, tired, ache in right ovary area

6do- woke up at 5 am extremely hungry. Feeling puffy all over, breaking out like crazy, constantly having to pee

9dpo- laid in bed all day, extremely exausted and very emotional, discharge, congested

10dpo- nauseas after eating, super hot!, smelling my lotion really strong, lazy, discharge, congested , ovary twinges all day~somewhat strong 

11dpo- pants fitting tight, congested, feeling a little sick, hot, feeling full in my uterus area, cramping a little bit, twinges on ovary areas, back ached like crazy

12dpo- horrible cramping like on my period, bloated, eating constantly, sore boobs! 

13dpo- cramping off and on, twinges in ovaries, sore boobs, tired

14dpo- cramps and bleeding. Light bleeding that's very smooth. Bright red, but has zero clots. 4 days before expected period. Boobs still sore. 

15dpo- light bleeding, no clots. 

16dpo- light bleeding turned brown-stopped that evening at 7ish. 

17dpo-nothing! dry

18dpo-woke up to brown spotting. Took pregnancy test and it was BFN. Had a dream that i took a pregnancy test and it was positive, but it was a used pregnancy test. Weird? So then i took another one to be sure and it was positive also, but it was a tampon not a preg test. 

19dpo-brown spotting-barely

20dpo- no spotting, BFN =( Congested and tired. Cried while watching After Earth. I never cry at movies, ever! So these last two i cried at are weird. 

21dpo- white/clear discharge



Thanks ladies and baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

So I guess I'll be looking into the e-cigs then...For me, it's more of a habit than anything.

Talking on the phone? Have a cigarette.
Driving in the car? Have a cigarette.

The last time I quit, I had to stop talking to my friends for the first few weeks. lol. I eventually figured out how to make myself clean while on the phone...rather than want to smoke.

I really want to quit again, I felt so much better and had more energy.


----------



## Jett55

I'm just like you. I think I smoke out of boredom more than anything. It gives me something to do. And it's how I've met a lot of people by letting em borrow a lighter or standing outside talking during a smoke.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi, Shelbs21! What methods do you use to determine ovulation?


----------



## Pirate

Welcome Shelbs!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@stuckinoki & Jett: I'm the opposite, total junkie. Like crack addicts don't have much on me and my love of nervous system stimulants. But 9 weeks+ going strong this time. And have even survived gradual reductions in nicotine, I just know there's no way in hell I'd have been able to do it without the vaporizer.


----------



## stuckinoki

Clande, is the e-cig very expensive? I've never really looked into it before.


----------



## Shelbs21

I just use an ovulation calculator and i can usually tell when im around ovulation. I get a lot more discharge and ovary twinges. I haven't gotten into charting or temping yet, thinking i may after this crazy month though. Im currently 6 days late and no signs of AF. Im just have normal white discharge once in awhile. Weird??


----------



## stuckinoki

No. It's not weird. It's pretty common to have the sticky or creamy CM after you ovulate. Some ladies [myself included] get more noticeable CM before AF starts :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

stuckinoki said:


> Clande, is the e-cig very expensive? I've never really looked into it before.

I bought a starter pack with 2 batteries, 2 disposible atomizers (tanks for liquid), and a charger for less than 100.00. I have bought re-usable tanks since then 7.00 each and just buy new coils for them (2.50 each) and the liquid - 5.99 for a 10 mL bottle or 8.49 for a 15 mL bottle - each of those lasts a week or so. So current operating costs are less than 15.00 a week. Versus my pack a day cigarette habit which was costing me 15.00 every two days.


----------



## ClandestineTX

If you send me a PM with your city/ state (or city/ country) - I can CC you on a message I'm writing up for another lady and try to find a good quality shop in your area.


----------



## stuckinoki

I actually went to walmart and found the Blu electronic cigarette. I got the starter pack and two extra boxes of cartridges for $70. I'm actually really excited as I've just smoked the last cigarette in my pack and will be using the blu from here on out!

Wish me luck ladies. I'm feeling pretty hopeful about this!


----------



## Jett55

Good luck :) I'm going to see if hubs will let me get one besides the fact any time we have a fight. he brings up the smoking. he says it doesn't bother him but any time he gets the chance he complains about it ;/


----------



## ClandestineTX

I tried Blu first. 

My "cons" with them:
Battery power dwindles noticeably before it officially needs recharging. 
I could never seem to remember to charge the pack that charges the batteries.
The cartridges must be bought through them and you don't actually know the strength of the L, M, and H. 
You cannot refill the cartridges.

The things I liked about Blu:
You can just pop one in and go.
They don't evaporate and the cartridges keep well, even if you put it aside for awhile.
There's no extra parts to worry about, virtually no maintenance. 

If you find the vapor works for you, but find yourself with issues - let me know. At my brother's suggestion (he switched to vapor 4 years ago and has tried everything on the market), I now use a larger/ re-chargeable battery and a refillable "tank" system, which lets me buy whatever flavor suits my mood (100s available) and I can adjust the nicotine strength by 2 mg at a time (started at 18 mg, now at 14 mg... moving to 12 in a few weeks). I like the variety in flavors and being able to SLOWLY draw down the nicotine strength. The Blu system is a lot more convenient - no question about that. I hope it works for you, but if it doesn't - just let me know and I can help you find a system that might work better for you. All the people I know on the more advanced vapor systems started with Blu or one of the other "e-cig" manufacturers. I am a huge supporter of vapor (LOL, in case that's not obvious).


----------



## ClandestineTX

Jett55 said:


> Good luck :) I'm going to see if hubs will let me get one besides the fact any time we have a fight. he brings up the smoking. he says it doesn't bother him but any time he gets the chance he complains about it ;/

That's fucking obnoxious. One of the things I am grateful for - Hubster quit cold turkey like 12 years ago, but he knows he's a freak of nature and understood my battle with my addiction is very different from his experience. See my notes about Blu above. It's a good starting point and it might work for you - it just wasn't strong or reliable enough for me. Also - don't write off vapor if you try Blu and it doesn't work for you - tons of more advanced options available!

They also sell disposable Blu e-cigs some places (I think most 7-11s). That's a cheaper alternative to try out their product before you buy it. 

NOTE: you WILL have minor withdrawal from the chemicals in cigarettes that are NOT in the vapor. It's much less intense than nicotine withdrawal most smokers are familiar with - but it's much easier to "tough it out" still getting the nicotine. 

And I just remembered, the Blu cigs will also limit how many draws you can take in a certain time frame. If it starts blinking at you, because you are hitting it too much, use the spare battery as a back-up. After a few days, when your taste and smell return to normal - you will start losing interest in real cigarettes.


----------



## stuckinoki

I didn't realize there was a cap on how many puffs you can take!

I just tried mine out and it's a little weird. I'm not getting the taste out of it like I would with a regular cigarette, but so far I like it okay. I know it's going to get a little weird later tonight when I start craving a real cigarette but I'm hoping to stick it out.

And yes, I've totally just noticed the weird taste in my mouth now that you've mentioned it. It's almost metallic...like sucking on a penny. lol.

I'm just a basic non-menthol smoker so this will work for me, and it was about the cost of a carton to start up...My cartridges are marked H. I'll check out our local cigar shops for the medium and low cartridges once I finish these off.

I am, however, looking forward to NOT STINKING LIKE CIGARETTE SMOKE! lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Jett55 said:


> Good luck :) I'm going to see if hubs will let me get one besides the fact any time we have a fight. he brings up the smoking. he says it doesn't bother him but any time he gets the chance he complains about it ;/

Jett, my husband is the same way. He claims that he can't complain, because he has his own vices...but he constantly throws it in my face.

I got the whole package for the same price as a carton of my own cigarettes [capri magenta 120's]

Walmart did have the blu disposables for $10 each, in both menthol and non-menthol.


----------



## stuckinoki

The only thing I'm not a huge fan of is that I can't gauge how much I've smoked. With a regular cigarette I never paid attention, I'd just smoke until it was done....with these I can't tell....Hopefully I'll learn to judge it better.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Start paying attention to how you feel. If you feel like you need another puff, take one. If you feel OK not taking one, don't. After awhile I started liking not being on a timer, as you are when you light up a regular one. 

The taste in your mouth will get worse before it gets better. Your tongue bits will clean themselves quickly over the next 2-4 days and all I can do is promise you if you don't smoke, it will resolve itself! 

You will catch a whiff of your hair in a day or 2 (maybe 3) and marvel at how good it smells, I think I'm still mildly infatuated with mine and have praised my choice of shampoo more than once. 

One note re: the flavors. I started off with tobacco flavors and with a bit of experimentation have discovered I don't like the taste of tobacco nearly as much as I like the taste of other things. I really just liked the nicotine and accepted that nicotine comes in things that taste like tobacco. Running cotton candy, candy corn, clove, and blackberry in my current stash (not all at once, I switch between flavors to keep it interesting).


----------



## GingerPanda

Cotton candy? Really? Wow, I had no idea they came in flavors like that. :haha:

My oldest sister has always smoked like a freight train. Like... you open the door to her house, and everything is hazy, because she and her husband just smoke and smoke with all the windows shut til the house is filled up. And her kids live in that. It's so gross... Everything that was white is now yellow, etc. So I never started smoking because that's what I associated cigarettes with. Well, that and never being able to go fucking ANYWHERE without some asshole standing by the door to the restaurant or store puffing it on people who just want to get in and get out without coughing through clouds of smoke. Inconsiderate.

That being said, I understand that everybody has their vices, and that some people either enjoy smoking or have a really hard time trying to quit. (And some people are even nice enough not to pollute public doorways.) The vapor cigs have started to catch on just a little more here; We live in KY, so most people are really attached to tobacco. It's nice... It doesn't bother me like regular cigarettes.


My main addiction is caffeine. I think because I have an untreated (technically undiagnosed) sleep disorder, so I depend on caffeine to keep me awake. Some days I can get through the day and not feel the need for it, but most of the time, I have to have a pop by noon or I'll get a massive headache. I purposefully abstained when I was on Clomid the first time and pregnant because of the risk of miscarriage, so I spent 8 weeks with no caffeine trying to stay awake all day. Headaches. Shakes. Pissy. Added to hormonal, it really sucked. And then I had a miscarriage anyway. This time, I'm gonna say fuck it. I'm having my caffeine, albeit not as much as usual.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ooooo blackberry? Lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think something like 200 mg per day of caffeine is the limit for pregnancy - so you don't have to get rid of all of it!

The shop I go to has 50-something flavors available; you can even mix them for extra fun. I think going with non-tobacco will help release me from my junkiness. And eeew to your sister's house! I never smoked in mine, because I think it's gross - plus animal collection and Hubster deserve clean air at home.


----------



## ClandestineTX

stuckinoki said:


> Ooooo blackberry? Lol

It's GOOD. One of my favorites, actually - almost like blackberry wine.


----------



## LillyTame

Anybody on their 3rd cycle? Just curious because I had a dream someone in their 3rd cycle got a BFP...I wanna see if that dream comes true!


----------



## Pirate

Not me (unless three squared counts).


----------



## LillyTame

:haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm on cycle FiFTY-3 lol....or something like that...lol


----------



## mamadonna

I've lost count!!3 years 6 months!


----------



## Jett55

Not me we're on 10 months


----------



## Fezzle

Me! Finally on Cycle 3 after a mega-long 2nd cycle.


----------



## Jett55

Hmm maybe it's you Fezzle :)


----------



## LillyTame

Stuckinoki and Jett, your charts are looking awesome! FXd :dust::dust::dust:


I'm techinically on ten months but because of my long cycles...I just hit cycle 9


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks. Hopefully this temp stays UP UP UP and it ends with a BFP :)


----------



## Elsa50501

LillyTame said:


> Anybody on their 3rd cycle? Just curious because I had a dream someone in their 3rd cycle got a BFP...I wanna see if that dream comes true!

Hey there Lilly, I'm on my third cycle. Been BDing ever 36 to 48 hours this cycle, so I'm hoping for my BFP! I O'd a few days late so my testing date might be pushed back. I'll still test on Halloween though and then each day after until my AF or BFP. FX'd!


----------



## Elsa50501

stuckinoki said:


> Thanks. Hopefully this temp stays UP UP UP and it ends with a BFP :)

Good luck stuckinoki!:dust::dust:


----------



## tori0713

Ahh! KMFX for all of you ladies! Hope you're doing wonderfully. Sorry I've been so sporadic, trying to not focus as much on things going on other than work and home life. 

Lilly I'm on cycle 3, I hope your dream comes true, this seriously is the most ideal month for me to get pregnant with the school schedule!

I'm sure I've o'd today, so that should be great. DH had trouble performing this evening because he was a tipsy from his birthday celebration.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I got a :bfp: confirmed by digi today :happydance:


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations Ladyluck!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats Ladyluck :) finally a :bfp: again on this thread whoot whoot!


----------



## Shelbs21

Well ladies, I think I'm out. The light bleeding I had must have been my period. Weird!! I took a test today and it was negative. I am 9 days late of when my normal period should have started. 

Since I had such a wacky cycle, I have no idea when I am supposed to ovulate next. I think its some time next week?? So DH and i are going to have fun BDing till i find out if i get my BFP next month. 

I think Im going to refrain from symptom spotting and just see how it goes. 
Good Luck to you all. I hope you get your BFPs very soon.


----------



## Elsa50501

ladyluck8181 said:


> I got a :bfp: confirmed by digi today :happydance:

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

GRATS ladyluck


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear af got you shelbs :hugs:

Congrats Ladyluck! :happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats ladyluck!
Lil I'm on my third cycle since my last mc. I hope your dream was lucky for lots of us x


----------



## LillyTame

So sometimes it can be discouraging when we don't get very many BFPs here and I have thought about closing this thread several times :blush: BUT I have decided I want to keep it open for all of us that have stuck together month after month! :thumbup: Even if it gets to the point where I am the only tester :dohh: We will continue to welcome new members until I get my BFP. At that point I will close it and whoever is left waiting for a BFP we will wait for you to get your BFP, but no new members. For all the ladies that get your BFPs please come back and update us with names, special dates and genders! I will try my best to keep our 1st post updated! There are a couple gender updates on there now from July :flower:

(I think I'll post this update on the 1st post too)

November ladies give me your dates! I will start a November list this weekend!


----------



## Renaendel

I am testing November 2nd lily! Though who knows with my chart.. 4 day LP?


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Lil. Still not sure of my testing test, will let you know as soon as ov arrives!


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> I am testing November 2nd lily! Though who knows with my chart.. 4 day LP?

No way! Implantation dip maybe?:shrug: FX'd! How do you feel?


----------



## Renaendel

LillyTame said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> I am testing November 2nd lily! Though who knows with my chart.. 4 day LP?
> 
> No way! Implantation dip maybe?:shrug: FX'd! How do you feel?Click to expand...

Yesterday I had sore bbs and my body just gave out and I had to sleep. I don't know if I have ever been so tired except for after surgery. Today I feel amazing not a hint of any symptoms, AF or preg. I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## Pirate

Thanks for running this thread, Lil! You can put me down for 11/23. I'm not going to be testing early this cycle so 11/23 is when my next AF is due and if she's a no show I'll test. :)


----------



## tori0713

You rock for keeping this open! KMFX for you and all us ladies here waiting for BFPs. 

I'm due with AF on November 7th. Not sure when I'll start testing, maybe the 3rd at 10dpo. My colleagues have been dying for good news (a lot of sad things have been happening) and I have a bunch of ICs, so I'll use them.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for keeping the thread open, Lilly!

Like Nicki, I don't know yet- I'll let you know if (when, hopefully!) I ovulate!


----------



## Renaendel

Happy weekend! Hope your beans all get into their cozy homes soon, and that bd is perfectly timed and amazing! Lily thx for keeping his thread going for a while.

:dust::dust:


----------



## Elsa50501

I ended up ovulating about a week late this cycle. ( I'm just 3 dpo right now). I'll start testing Thursday, but honestly, I don't expect to get AF or a BFP until next Thursday. I think realistically I'm a November tester :(. I swear, until I started to TTC I had cycle's like clockwork.


----------



## stuckinoki

Elsa50501 said:


> I ended up ovulating about a week late this cycle. ( I'm just 3 dpo right now). I'll start testing Thursday, but honestly, I don't expect to get AF or a BFP until next Thursday. I think realistically I'm a November tester :(. I swear, until I started to TTC I had cycle's like clockwork.

Isn't that how it always goes! I'm the same...basic 28 day cycle and then we start ttc and somehow 63 days becomes normal. Lol. Although if we weren't ttc the idea of a period every other month sounds pretty darn enticing!


----------



## Jett55

And the witch has won yet another round with me :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Jett. :(


----------



## Shelbs21

I will be testing November 18th


----------



## Jett55

I think my date will be November 24th


----------



## Elsa50501

stuckinoki said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> I ended up ovulating about a week late this cycle. ( I'm just 3 dpo right now). I'll start testing Thursday, but honestly, I don't expect to get AF or a BFP until next Thursday. I think realistically I'm a November tester :(. I swear, until I started to TTC I had cycle's like clockwork.
> 
> Isn't that how it always goes! I'm the same...basic 28 day cycle and then we start ttc and somehow 63 days becomes normal. Lol. Although if we weren't ttc the idea of a period every other month sounds pretty darn enticing!Click to expand...

Seriously, I was always 30 to 31 days always with EWCM around days 16 or 17. All of a sudden I O'd late. I'm wondering if its the TTC or just a case of the beginning of the new school year stress. (I'm a second grade teacher in a high poverty urban elementary school and in my last semester of grad school classes before my practicum). Who knows. I never realized how emotional and unpredictable TTC would/could be.


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> I am testing November 2nd lily! Though who knows with my chart.. 4 day LP?

Great spike Renaendel! :thumbup: I knew your cycle wasn't over that quick! :dohh: FX'd! :dust:



Jett55 said:


> And the witch has won yet another round with me :(

I'm sorry Jett :hugs: Stupid AF :growlmad:


----------



## Elsa50501

Yea Renaedel, that could have just been an estrogen fall back dip before. That spike looks awesome. Is that too early to be an implantation dip? I know those usually happy on CD 7 or so on BBT charts for some BFP ladies.. (FYI I am a BBT chart stalker).


----------



## Renaendel

Elsa50501 said:


> Yea Renaedel, that could have just been an estrogen fall back dip before. That spike looks awesome. Is that too early to be an implantation dip? I know those usually happy on CD 7 or so on BBT charts for some BFP ladies.. (FYI I am a BBT chart stalker).

Estrogen fall back dip. I do not know what that is, and will have to look it up. Babymed says 6-12 days is the normal range for implantation. Thanks for chart stalking. I know enough about this stuff to just get me into trouble. :dohh:


----------



## Pirate

Jett55 said:


> I think my date will be November 24th

Sorry AF got you, Jett! Our cycles are pretty close. I'll probably test the 23rd or 24th too.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry about AF, Jett <3


----------



## LillyTame

I think the fallback is usually days 2-3, but then again a dip is usually 6-12 :dohh: Averages! Point is...some people will be outside of either range so it could be either :shrug: All that matters is that it went back up! Woohoo!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Jett55

Whoot cycle buddies pirate :D


----------



## ClandestineTX

Put me down for Nov 4th. I might test 10/31 just because I hate feeling like I missed a whole month because of my crazy body.


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo, I finally got Provera! I'll give you an estimated test date once AF finally gets here!


----------



## stuckinoki

Wooohoooo GP! Come on AF!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulation ladyluck,it's about time we got a bfp!!

I think I will wait till the 20 th Nov to test!!


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey, can you add me to testing on November 7th. Since I O'd late that's the new day of my expected AF. I'm going to test sooner, but if I'm being true to self, I don't expect any results much earlier than that.


----------



## LillyTame

Elsa50501 said:


> Hey, can you add me to testing on November 7th. Since I O'd late that's the new day of my expected AF. I'm going to test sooner, but if I'm being true to self, I don't expect any results much earlier than that.

7th, got it! :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

If all goes as planned I'll be testing November 24th :)


----------



## Jett55

Your chart looks great stuckinoki & ooh 24th just like pirate & I


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Jett. BFN this morning though :) AF will be here in a day or so!


----------



## Pirate

Jett55 said:


> Your chart looks great stuckinoki & ooh 24th just like pirate & I

Yay! Testing buddies!


----------



## Jett55

Happy Halloween & good luck to our Halloween testers :)


----------



## LillyTame

Yes! Where are those Halloween testers?!


----------



## Renaendel

Two more days before she is late. I can't do it ladies even if I am sure I am out.


----------



## ClandestineTX

BFN this morning, was a long shot - only 8 or 9 DPO today, but couldn't help testing!


----------



## Nicki123

Morning Lil :wave: I think I ovd yesterday so am aiming for wed 13 Nov for testing please :) (with permission to change this if my cycle goes all wonky again, oh and also I might end up testing earlier if the urge gets me)


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey girls, so I'm 8 dpo and already am getting the "itch" to start POAS. I'm worried that if I start this POAS thing I'm going to be imagining lines and obsessively buying tests. Ahhhhh I hate my crazy brain! I feel like an actual addict. On my drive home yesterday I was fighting the urge to stop at the store and buy FRERs or Dollar tree tests. *prayers for patience so I don't go broke on tests this cycle* Last cycle I had a positive test that just got fainter as the days went by until it disappeared. My husband said out bathroom trashcan looked like some chair from game of thrones with all the pee sticks sticking out. Anyone else go through this during their 2ww?


----------



## stuckinoki

AF was here full force this morning :(


----------



## Pirate

stuckinoki said:


> AF was here full force this morning :(

Shit. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

stuckinoki said:


> AF was here full force this morning :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

stuckinoki said:


> AF was here full force this morning :(

Sorry, hun :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

stuckinoki said:


> AF was here full force this morning :(

I'm sorry :( :hugs: 

Boo! AF is sucha whore :/


----------



## LillyTame

Nicki123 said:


> Morning Lil :wave: I think I ovd yesterday so am aiming for wed 13 Nov for testing please :) (with permission to change this if my cycle goes all wonky again, oh and also I might end up testing earlier if the urge gets me)

:happydance: We all hold the right to test as early as possible :haha:



stuckinoki said:


> AF was here full force this morning :(

I'm sorry Stuck :hugs: Man, your chart looked so great! Goes to show charts can be deceiving! :growlmad:

It's a new months ladies! :thumbup: Sending lots of baby dust! :dust: Hope we get plenty of BFPs for an extra thankful Thanksgiving! (Check the 1st post and make sure I have your date or that I have the right date)


----------



## Renaendel

I think I screwed up my testing date. Is is supposed to be 12dpo, 14dpo, the day after you expect your period?


----------



## Fezzle

I'm going to be super optimistic and say I'm going to test on 19 Nov. I might change based on if I don't seem to O or if I O late!


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed for a fantastic November!!


----------



## Jett55

Happy November :) fxxed for turkey day bfps :)


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> I think I screwed up my testing date. Is is supposed to be 12dpo, 14dpo, the day after you expect your period?

Renaendel, it's "supposed" to be the day after you expect your period.



Fezzle said:


> I'm going to be super optimistic and say I'm going to test on 19 Nov. I might change based on if I don't seem to O or if I O late!

Fezzle I think I'm going to wait till you actually O lol


----------



## Fezzle

I hope it's in November! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, well my last LP was 8 days, but has been 12-13 in the past. Since I am already at 11dpo I guess move me from the 2nd to the 4th. That should put me at 14dpo and the day after my period should arrive. I will blow the frer then.

Ty for answering Lily.


----------



## LillyTame

Got it! :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Ladies, just dropping by to give you baby dust for the new month!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jett55

I got the funniest fortune at Chinese tonight it said "an alien of some sort will appear to you shortly" I've always thought of babies looking like aliens on ultrasounds so it made me giggle :)


----------



## LillyTame

oooh that's a good one jett! Hope it's right!


----------



## Jett55

Hope so too Lilly :)


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA again, life has gotten so hectic and a break from BnB was much needed.

How is everyone!?

I'm 8dpo today, and caved and tested this morning and it was a BFN. I had a huge dip yesterday, so I'm hoping that it was implantation. Crossing my fingers, other than that, I've been congested since after O day, no real signs other than sore BBs (didn't even get them around O this month) and I'm smelling garlic in our house that no one else can smell. I'll probably test again tomorrow morning for the heck of it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bye bye to smelly october who didn't bring us enough bfps. good luck to all you ladies testing this month!!!! lets get some bfps by christmas hey?


----------



## Renaendel

Jett55 said:


> I got the funniest fortune at Chinese tonight it said "an alien of some sort will appear to you shortly" I've always thought of babies looking like aliens on ultrasounds so it made me giggle :)

Ooo that is a good fortue Jett! Good luck this month!

I found a neat website today for hcg levels.
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## Jett55

I'm officially quitting smoking bought a blu today & after this pack I'm switching to just the electronic cigarette :) I've been thinking about it & how stressful it'd be to be pregnant & trying to quit so I may as well now cuz I won't smoke once there's a baby so I should just make it easier :) also af left yesterday whoot whoot!


----------



## Pirate

Good luck with quitting smoking, Jett! You can so do this! 

Nothing new here really. I'll start opks this afternoon (CD 9) because I'm dying to pee on something. :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Jett that's the one I bought!!!! I think this week is quit week for me.


----------



## tori0713

Thinking of all you ladies that are about to quit smoking! Crossing my fingers for you for a +OPK, Pirate. 

I'm feeling out this morning, I almost feel like I have a UTI. My hands are pretty weak (not sure why) and I have gotten BFNs since 8dpo. According to my chart dip, it seems as though implantation would have occurred at 7dpo, so I'd be hoping I'd be getting some kind of positive now. I believe the dip was a fluke. I'm 10dpo today.

No other symptoms other than cramps, but I feel like those could also be from the possible UTI. Sore BBS seem to have gone away. I'm already feeling out this month and I'm not sure if we'll end up trying again next month due to my work schedule (I'm a teacher, so next month I'd be due in August and we start school then, so my chances of having a job would be slim).


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck quitting smoking, Jett and Oki! 

It's still early, Tori- hope you're still in! And I hope you don't have a UTI!


----------



## Renaendel

Well made it through d-day without her showing. I'll check in with test results tomorrow porning provided I can not pee in the middle of the night. 
Doing this post is totally going to make her show I know it!

Preggers or Lady of the Lake(DH's term for it), either one as long as I know!

Night all :sleep:


----------



## stuckinoki

Appointment is tomorrow to start my follistim!
Insurance worked it out and I'm ready to go!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

ha! lady of the lake, I like that one :haha:


----------



## Jett55

Renaendel said:


> Well made it through d-day without her showing. I'll check in with test results tomorrow porning provided I can not pee in the middle of the night.
> Doing this post is totally going to make her show I know it!
> 
> Preggers or Lady of the Lake(DH's term for it), either one as long as I know!
> 
> Night all :sleep:

Fxxed your chart looks awesome :)


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Renaendel! Your chart looks great!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ready for your test results, Renae!


----------



## Renaendel

Good news
:bunny::bunny: I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date! :bunny::bunny:
Temp increase
Ok I really used that as an excuse for dancing bunny butts.

Bad news
Negative test, SMU at 8am held for 5hrs(fmu went to 3am pee run), whiter than white, beyond the pale, my evaps have more color. Uncivilized period, be proper and come when you should or gimmie a Bfp :p

So I guess this now becomes my longest LP ever. Way better than the 8day one last month. Nothing has changed, still only taking my same prenatal and calcium, eating the same. I don't take any hormones. The only way I could be more sure about my o date was if I had an ultrasound which I didn't. Had the two pos opks within 12 hrs of each other, 3days of temp spike after, good cm. No idea where she is.:shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx- it all still looks so promising!


----------



## Renaendel

Ah my husband the Scientist. He was asking about the negative frer this morning and what it means for our chances this month. I linked him the following in skype. It cracks me up how much he analyzes this to not freak the fuck out.
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Him
"out of how many are those women numbers?
so you are close to the mid-point of when people should be reporting a number
Sounds like day 17 or 19 is when it is pretty clear that you aren't preggers if you don't get a positive"
Me
"That sounds about right hon"
Him:
"I am not totally sure on what the numbers mean - if it had a standard deviation from the mean, and the mean value, I could tell you how unlikely it is that you are pregnant (or how likely) at this point
But median is not super helpful in that regard
it is a nice number, but is not the only number that matters - mean and std deviation are nice too
I mean, it is useful - it tells me that you are probably not preggers (at least statistically speaking), but it doesn't tell me how likely that is - i.e. I would suspect it is above 50% likely that you are not, but I wouldn't be able to say why that is (beyond some general, sweeping observations of data). Wasn't there a site that you had that said your chances of testing positive on a pregnancy test after certain number of days was X if you were successfully pregnant?"

I told him I would see what I can find. Bwahahahah. 16 years and I am still so in love with this man!


----------



## Fezzle

I remember a site that has what he wants (well, not that detailed with sds but with more probabilities) from when I was in limbo, but didn't bookmark it and can't remember where I saw it!


----------



## Pirate

FXed Renadendel!


----------



## stuckinoki

Had my first injection tonight! OMG it's starting to feel more real this month!!!!


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for all of you ladies, hoping that someone gets a BFP!

I'm really feeling out again this month. 11dpo and BFN this morning, no symptoms other than some nausea after I eat but that could be the sugar overload from Halloween candy I'm trying to eat to get rid of  If AF is going to make her appearance based off last months chart my temps should go down either tomorrow morning or Wednesday morning. I don't feel like she's coming, but I also don't feel like I'll get a BFP.


----------



## Renaendel

Just had some spotting, I think she has me, but this is a new LP record for sure. I will have to just stalk you ladies for the rest of this month! :). Yay this means I can have a cup of coffee in the morning or maybe even a glass of wine with dinner if she actually shows completely. If this is just random spotting with no temp drop then double yay. Only down side was we were gong to bd tonight to get her to show. No kicking the kitty out for sexy fun times.

GRATS on the injectables stuckinoki, I am glad the insurance got squared away and you can try for your kiddo this month! I am super excited for you.


----------



## LillyTame

stuckinoki said:


> Had my first injection tonight! OMG it's starting to feel more real this month!!!!

Woohoo! :happydance::thumbup:



Renaendel said:


> No kicking the kitty out for sexy fun times.

:haha: and go away spotting! :growlmad:


AFM, pretty sure I'm 1 dpo, now we wait :thumbup:


----------



## Elsa50501

tori0713 said:


> KMFX for all of you ladies, hoping that someone gets a BFP!
> 
> I'm really feeling out again this month. 11dpo and BFN this morning, no symptoms other than some nausea after I eat but that could be the sugar overload from Halloween candy I'm trying to eat to get rid of  If AF is going to make her appearance based off last months chart my temps should go down either tomorrow morning or Wednesday morning. I don't feel like she's coming, but I also don't feel like I'll get a BFP.

I am literally in the exact same boat. I am also 11dpo. BFN today as well. Positive side, normally I start getting PMS by today (I'm usually realllllly grouchy and irritable with my second graders for the few days before AF but this time I'm not, just my normal hyper patient self). I also don't feel any different than normal (except that I keep waking up extremely early every day for this last week). FX'd, but if AF comes I'm going to drink a BIG glass of red wine on Thursday!


----------



## tori0713

Elsa50501 said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> KMFX for all of you ladies, hoping that someone gets a BFP!
> 
> I'm really feeling out again this month. 11dpo and BFN this morning, no symptoms other than some nausea after I eat but that could be the sugar overload from Halloween candy I'm trying to eat to get rid of  If AF is going to make her appearance based off last months chart my temps should go down either tomorrow morning or Wednesday morning. I don't feel like she's coming, but I also don't feel like I'll get a BFP.
> 
> I am literally in the exact same boat. I am also 11dpo. BFN today as well. Positive side, normally I start getting PMS by today (I'm usually realllllly grouchy and irritable with my second graders for the few days before AF but this time I'm not, just my normal hyper patient self). I also don't feel any different than normal (except that I keep waking up extremely early every day for this last week). FX'd, but if AF comes I'm going to drink a BIG glass of red wine on Thursday!Click to expand...

Tested this morning at 12dpo and BFN again. Temp is still high but dropped from yesterday. We'll see what temps do tomorrow and at 14dpo if AF shows up. If she doesn't, I'll call the doctor and ask for a blood test.

I'm just starting to get confused about what to do with TTC next month. I supposed people make it work all the time, but ugh, it's so hard to find a teaching job here that I don't want to regret my choice.


----------



## Nicki123

Renaendel said:


> Yay this means I can have a cup of coffee in the morning or maybe even a glass of wine with dinner if she actually shows completely.

Wine and coffee are always great silver linings aren't they :)


----------



## Pirate

Nicki123 said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Yay this means I can have a cup of coffee in the morning or maybe even a glass of wine with dinner if she actually shows completely.
> 
> Wine and coffee are always great silver linings aren't they :)Click to expand...

Just one glass? (applicable to coffee or wine :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Well Elsa, tori we can keep testing together this week. Good luck to you both!

We got to kick the kitty out. She stood vigil and sang the song of her people but Worth It! :blush:

After yesterday's neg test I told myself I cold wait until my other tests arrive tomorrow to check again. I am also a big fat liar. Going to the store here in a few min to pick up 2 of the 88 cent 25miu tests so I can test today and tomorrow morning. I had two spots of brown yesterday and the bleeding has stopped. :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Renae >>>>>>> :coffee:


----------



## stuckinoki

Fezzle said:


> Renae >>>>>>> :coffee:

WSS


----------



## LillyTame

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## tori0713

KMFX Renae and Elsa!

12dpo this morning and BFN again. Temp is still pretty high, and I had an awful headache this afternoon and nausea. Not really sure what's going on because this time last month, I'm pretty sure my temp had dropped significantly. We'll see what tomorrow morning and Thursday (AF is due) bring. I would have expected a BFP if I were actually pregnant, though. Pretty much over being a woman right now, lol.


----------



## Elsa50501

tori0713 said:


> KMFX Renae and Elsa!
> 
> 12dpo this morning and BFN again. Temp is still pretty high, and I had an awful headache this afternoon and nausea. Not really sure what's going on because this time last month, I'm pretty sure my temp had dropped significantly. We'll see what tomorrow morning and Thursday (AF is due) bring. I would have expected a BFP if I were actually pregnant, though. Pretty much over being a woman right now, lol.

Thx Tori and FX for you too. I got a BFN this AM too. I started feeling all emotional this afternoon. Kinda grumpy etc. So I just got all sad because I feel like I also would be getting a BFP on an FRER by now if I was preggo. My temps are still all above my coverline and hanging steadily in that same zone that they've been in. My cervix is REALLY low though. I only started checking my cervix this cycle, and this is the lowest I've ever felt it (a.k.a the lowest this cycle, lol). It kind of freaked me out. I'm feeling like my emotions are all due to PMS. We'll see... the TWW is just the WORST especially once testing starts. 

Also I agree with your 'over being a woman' quote, too. I guess the only bright side is that at least we can pee on a stick to get info either way. My husband was telling me that he wished that they had over the counter stuff he could pee on instead of having to wait until we've been trying 6 months and then getting checked out at the Dr's if stuff doesn't work. (He was referring to how I can monitor ovulation using temping and OPKs etc. While he just has to hope his spermies are all fine and dandy).


----------



## Jett55

They do make at home sperm test now... but I wouldn't waste money on it although it'd be helpful cause if it came up negative or whatever you'd know he has low count & to go get him checked out. But even then it doesn't tell you much cause there could still be a problem. hell even us women can show o every month & not know there's a problem until we go get checked out.


----------



## Renaendel

Any updates? Pee sticks, cassettes? I can only realistically test once a day so you ladies keep me going. The hubster asked me to test again this morning, but I have to wait for another few hrs because I woke up to pee at 4:30, I figure 9:30 is 5 hrs that should be long enough to hold. Still spotting but I do have left tube stabby pain from time to time. No period type pain just trying to catch another ectopic if my eggy was a bad driver gain. Looking back my last Bfp was super faint at 14dpo and that was with two kiddos maybe it just takes a while for the hormone in my body to show up in the pee.

I had no idea about the home sperm test!
Good luck again to tori and elsa hope you get answers today.
:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Pirate

No news here, just a negative OPK. It will either go positive later today or tomorrow (if I follow my relatively consistent pattern).


----------



## ClandestineTX

No news here - NTNP. It will be my song until further notice.


----------



## Fezzle

Still getting negative OPKs here, though I do have some promising signs (soft high cervix, temp dip, O pains, clearer ferning on the microscope). I'll be testing again later around 5-6pm.


----------



## Renaendel

Fezzle said:


> Still getting negative OPKs here, though I do have some promising signs (soft high cervix, temp dip, O pains, clearer ferning on the microscope). I'll be testing again later around 5-6pm.

I am really terrible at checking my cp. I tried all this month and it all just feels kindof the same up there. Maybe there is a YouTube walkthrough video or something.


----------



## Fezzle

I've done it really sporadically. I can definitely feel the difference between hard, medium and soft, but I can't really tell open or closed and I can tell if it's high or low but not really medium. Today is the first day that it's been actually soft for ages- it's like it's not even there. I am going to stop groping my insides now for the rest of the day.


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, I think I am finally bleeding enough to mark down the first day of my period! Thank god. Ready to start a clean normal cycle.


----------



## Fezzle

I was hoping for a BFP for you, but I know it's a nice feeling if you're not pregnant to just get out of limbo to start again! Fx for this cycle!


----------



## Renaendel

That is exactly it Fezzie. You are a mind reader. I would have been overjoyed to be pregnant but with how strange this cycle has been i am just happy to get a fresh try and not be waiting.


----------



## LillyTame

Boooo! Bummed to see the new cycles started :nope: :hugs: Tori & Renaendel :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Here is my OPK from this evening- I think this is the darkest I've ever had! I'm hoping it's positive tomorrow, but OH is aware that it is VERY important for us to BD tonight and tomorrow and probably Fri too.


----------



## Fezzle

Oops- I forgot it!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LillyTame

Good plan fezzle! :thumbup:


----------



## Enduringplum

I decided to take a bit of a break this month, so I didn't bother taking my BBT until around Cycle Day 11, but since I have PCOS and long cycles it looks like I still managed to catch my ovulation day. Unfortunately my boyfriend and I were out of town for yet another funeral, just like we were six weeks ago, and we were both too exhausted by our six hour drive to have sex; we went straight to sleep, which is unlike us! 

Since I didn't take evening primrose oil (EPO) capsules this Cycle I only had one day of fertile mucus, as opposed to my usual 5 - 10 days. Oh well. :)

So, I'm not feeling like this Cycle is our lucky Cycle, but I'm still going to start my progesterone cream tomorrow and I'll probably begin taking HPTs around 12DPO, because I doubt I can stand to wait any longer.

I've recently read a lot about how taking higher doses of folate (folic acid), especially the more easily absorbed form, can increase rates of conception, so on Wednesday I'm going to begin taking a higher does in preparation for next Cycle.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## tori0713

Hoping those OPKs turn positive soon! I'd test again tomorrow morning and I bet it'd be positive, that's usually what happens to me.

AFM: I'm out 2 days early. Bright red blood this morning so bad that it was running down my leg and I had to leave my class. Soaked through 4 tampons today. I'm so disappointed especially after my faint positive. Now with my work schedule I'm not even sure we'll try again next month, heart says baby, head says job. Ugh.


----------



## Elsa50501

tori0713 said:


> Hoping those OPKs turn positive soon! I'd test again tomorrow morning and I bet it'd be positive, that's usually what happens to me.
> 
> AFM: I'm out 2 days early. Bright red blood this morning so bad that it was running down my leg and I had to leave my class. Soaked through 4 tampons today. I'm so disappointed especially after my faint positive. Now with my work schedule I'm not even sure we'll try again next month, heart says baby, head says job. Ugh.

I'm really sorry Tori :hugs::cry: I hope you get lots of real life hugs tonight.


----------



## Renaendel

Final update for you guys. I am out for a few months. Had to go to the ER, the period pain was close to my ectopic. They found out my endometrial lining is way to thick. So I go in on the 26th to get this sorted out. Still on the morphine and torporol so a little fuzzy. I think the ER doc called it endometrial hyperplasia? Do you ladies know anything about it?


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that Renaendel :nope: I don't know anything about that condition. I hope it is sorted out soon. Get some rest and let us know how you are doing tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, tori. It sounds tricky about having to time it to also get a job at the right time too!

Sorry, Renae- I don't know anything about that condition, but I hope they can treat it all, and quickly!

Good luck, EnduringPlum! I had been taking loads of supplements and had a really long cycle last time, so decided to just take folic acid this one in case any of the supplements were messing with my cycle. I've been much dryer this cycle though so have added the EPO back in for the last couple days and it seems to make a big difference!


----------



## GingerPanda

I know that endometrial hyperplasia can occur due to things like obesity, PCOS, or tumors in the uterus, among other things. As long as you had just endometrial hyperplasia and not atypical endometrial hyperplasia, your chance of developing any sort of cancer from it is really really low (less than 2%, and I think for you it's pretty nonexistant, since yours wasn't caused by an ongoing condition). Atypical endometrial hyperplasia comes with about a 22% chance of developing cancer at a later date.

Treatment can vary based on the severity and the individual. It could be something as simple as putting you on hormone therapy (which is what it sounds like your doctor is going to do), all the way up to a hysterectomy.

From what you told us, it sounds like you're going to be a-ok in a few months! Your doctor will probably be keeping a close eye on you during that time to make sure that things are progressing appropriately, and that nothing bad is developing. The fact that your endometrial hyperplasia was caused by an ectopic and not an ongoing condition is a good sign for full recovery, I think!


----------



## stuckinoki

Renaendel said:


> Final update for you guys. I am out for a few months. Had to go to the ER, the period pain was close to my ectopic. They found out my endometrial lining is way to thick. So I go in on the 26th to get this sorted out. Still on the morphine and torporol so a little fuzzy. I think the ER doc called it endometrial hyperplasia? Do you ladies know anything about it?

So sorry to hear that....hyperplasia is just when your body produced too much estrogen and not nearly enough progesterone and caused your lining to grow to thickly....usually it's seen in ladies with PCOS. <--- Can be treated with hormones though!

:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks! You ladies all make me feel so much better. The idea of hormones is way less daunting now that I know it is a pretty common thing.

After the ER we picked up my meds from the pharmacy and COFFEE! I am so excited! 

Tori: I am so sorry hon. I hope with how strong she is, you are done with her quickly.

Good luck enduring, maybe it will be your month even with all the stuff you have gone through. :flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh ladies....anybody wanna laugh so hard that they cry?

https://95rockfm.com/best-voicemail-giving-play-by-play-of-car-accident/

I don't know how I ended up watching it, I thought it would be stupid but halfway in and I had tears just streaming down my face.

So, here's your Thursday pick-me-up <3


----------



## Elsa50501

Well AF got me around 5:00 PM. As I said before, it was either a BFP or a big glass of red wine. So I stopped at the liquor store on the way back from work and then bought a ton a cheese, a baguette, and some cheese and cherry blintzes. I'm going to have a good night no matter what the witch says!


----------



## stuckinoki

Mmmmm...cheese sounds amazing.


----------



## tori0713

Renae: Sending lots of hugs! I'm glad you're able to have coffee and start feeling better!

Elsa: I'm right there with you if I drank wine! I'm sorry AF got you. DH knew that I was feeling down in the dumps, so he bought us a 2 person cake to share in bed while watching Netflix. I've very excited!

Stuckinoki: LOVE that video! LOL just what I needed.

AFM: Still bleeding pretty badly. Called the doctor, they want me to get some blood work tomorrow morning and I have an appointment on the 27th. I suppose they'd like to get my in sooner, but with school it's near impossible. We'll see how the blood work turns out when I get the results on Tuesday and they go from there.


----------



## LillyTame

:nope: sorry to hear that Elsa :hugs:

Blah! No more testers for almost a whole week! This is going to be a boring week :dohh:


----------



## Renaendel

Tori, do you want to be cycle buddies? My doctors tests are on the 26th and we started the same day. Heck even our charts look the same.


----------



## tori0713

Renaendel said:


> Tori, do you want to be cycle buddies? My doctors tests are on the 26th and we started the same day. Heck even our charts look the same.

Absolutely! I decided not to chart anymore this month because I'm still undecided if I want to TTC or NTNP due to work and everything that's been going on with my body. I'm hoping my hormones are ok and that maybe my gyn visit turns into my first OB visit.


----------



## Nicki123

Tori, Renae, Elsa, sorry the witch got you all.
Lil I'm not due to test for another week but MAY cave a bit early ... We'll see how the mood takes me!


----------



## Pirate

I'm holding out until at least the 21st. Not totally sure about that, but I have a doctors appointment that day so I might just test for "informational purposes" even though AF isn't due until the 23rd. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> I might just test for *"informational purposes"* even though AF isn't due until the 23rd. :)

:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm still testing for ovulation despite my crosshairs, especially since I had a dark one last night. And- this morning I had VERY clear ferning on the microscope! I'll try to take a photo of that later. I've just done an OPK at work and negative.


----------



## Nicki123

So Lil I totally caved and tested today at 10dpo.
Does anyone else see this??

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/null_zps92a8e5d5.jpg


----------



## Renaendel

That isn't even a squinter. Very obviously positive with color. Congrats! I hope it is super sticky!


----------



## Fezzle

I already wrote this in your journal but definitely!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks guys. Perhaps it will be 7th time lucky, I know a lot of people have 7 as their lucky number so fx


----------



## Fezzle

Oh I hope this is it for you!!!!! (OH and I just got back from the pub so feeling extra celebratory!)


----------



## mamadonna

That definitely looks positive to me!!!!


----------



## Jett55

I totally see it & I'm on my phone fxxed for a sticky bean :)


----------



## LillyTame

Fuck yea I see it!!! :wohoo: :happydance: You just made my morning 10x better! :hugs:

I wonder what it would like on a FRER...are you gonna try one of those soon?


----------



## Nicki123

Aw thanks Lil. I think I'll buy some frers tomorrow so it'll be 12dpo before I get to use them.


----------



## LillyTame

Do you mind if I shout it from the rooftops now (update our title, you know I can't wait!) or do you want me to wait till you get a confirm with FRER?


----------



## Nicki123

Tell you what lil, as soon as I get a bfp on a frer you're on.
I keep thinking I'm going to pee on an ic tomorrow and there will be nothing there...


----------



## LillyTame

I understand, so I'll wait for your go ahead! :thumbup: So excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

CONGRATS, NICKI!

Sticky sticky sticky!

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## Pirate

I know I already wrote it on your journal, but yayayayayayayayayay again!


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks GP and Pirate.
The more fingers crossed the better ...


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations Nicki! Fabulous BFP!


----------



## Elsa50501

Nicki123 said:


> Thanks GP and Pirate.
> The more fingers crossed the better ...

FX'd and congrats! Here's to hoping for that FRER result!:happydance::dust:


----------



## Enduringplum

I'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best, Nicki! Anytime one of us gets a BFP it feels like a victory for all of us.


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks ladies :hugs:
Frers purchased, roll on tomorrow morning for some more poas action.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! I'll be looking as soon as I'm online tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## Pirate

Hooray!


----------



## Renaendel

Enduringplum said:


> I'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best, Nicki! Anytime one of us gets a BFP it feels like a victory for all of us.

I couldn't have said it better myself. Yay a baby!!! GRATS again!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies can I join lucky testers pleeeease lol :) ...

I plan to test end of nov/ begin of dec....(still early days here...cd2) 


Good lucky ladies and congrats of the bfp's this month :thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> Yay! I'll be looking as soon as I'm online tomorrow :coffee:

WSS^^^ :coffee:




natjenson said:


> Hi ladies can I join lucky testers pleeeease lol :) ...
> 
> I plan to test end of nov/ begin of dec....(still early days here...cd2)
> 
> 
> Good lucky ladies and congrats of the bfp's this month :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Welcome aboard natjenson! :wave: Sending you lots of sticky baby dust :dust: When do you think you will O?


----------



## natjenson

Hi Lilly :hi: thankyou for your welcome :) 

I "hope" to o on cd 14/15/16 ...she can vary alittle sometimes lol...

So about 12 ish days away yet :thumbup: 

I saw your lucky banner so I couldn't NOT click on it lol...

Good luck to you to love..:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you NICKI!!!! 

:dance: :dust: :dance: :dust: :dance: :dust:

And for Fezzle, too! that was a fabo OPK for you!!! 

AFM.. a whole lot of nothing TTC-wise in NTNP land! But I still feel liberated, despite doc's request to track things, just not "charting" them


----------



## LillyTame

natjenson said:


> I saw your lucky banner so I couldn't NOT click on it lol...

ha! I didn't think anyone paid attention to that! lol


----------



## natjenson

LillyTame said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> I saw your lucky banner so I couldn't NOT click on it lol...
> 
> ha! I didn't think anyone paid attention to that! lolClick to expand...

He he -well I did...and hopefully it brings me luck so I can give some back out to you lovelys on here.:thumbup:
:) 

Good luck everyone.:) 

Can't wait to start opks in around 9 days...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Morning Ladies. Here is this morning's FRER at 12dpo
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/null_zpsd07610f4.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

It's beautiful! The :witch: won't win November!


----------



## GingerPanda

Daaaaang! That FRER is super dark for 12DPO! :happydance:


----------



## Jett55

Omgg awesome bfp no doubts about it Nicki :) congrats!!

As for me I got my cross hairs today & I actually o'd on cd 14 whoot whoot!


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks GP, i was thinking that too. Egg looks like it's be snuggled in for a while. I'm hoping that early ov (cd14 is early for me) and early implantation is going to lead to good things ...

Jett I hope cd14 ov is lucky for you too!


----------



## Jett55

Yes it's early for me too only by a few days on average cycles but still early :) I really hope it's lucky... come on come on turkeyy bfps :)


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations nicki!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Looking good Nicki!! :happydance:

Eeeek! I just realized I'm next to test! :argh: I'm not ready! I feel NOTHING! :haha:


----------



## Pirate

When are you testing, Lil! 

I think that you're next and then Fezzle and me next week.


----------



## LillyTame

I'll probably test tomorrow at 10dpo...AF due 12dpo though....if it's neg tomorrow I'll just wait for AF.:coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

I don't think my body is going to try to O again if it hasn't already, so I'm still planning on testing on the 21st. If my temps go down though I'm gong to assume it's just another annovulatory one and hope that I get some sort of AF soon!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, Fezzle, I got you down for the 21st :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

I'm with Fezzle for the 21st! That will be 12 DPO for me.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you Lilly! I think Nicki has Nov off to a fab start with her blazing BFP for 12 DPO!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok I moved you Pirate :thumbup:

So much happy news today, I'm tempted to test tonight! :blush::haha:


----------



## Pirate

I know what you mean, Lil! Hopefully we'll all get newborn baby dust from Ellie and all get pregnant this cycle!


----------



## Renaendel

That would be amazing. Tell my body to not ovulate til hubby gets back from his business trip on Friday,


----------



## Fezzle

I'm feeling the baby dust in the air!


----------



## GingerPanda

*rolls in the baby dust*

AF is finally here, 28 days late! :happydance:

Will be calling my doc to get my Clomid today, and I'll start taking it Friday! When I got pregnant before, I O'd on CD13, then got my BFP at 14DPO. I'll work the math out later!


----------



## LillyTame

FINALLY GP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

I like that you picked a blood red font!


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> I like that you picked a blood red font!

You noticed :winkwink::haha:

AFM, I took a test last night and it was a BIG FAT NOTHING! :xmas11:


----------



## Fezzle

Still early...:coffee:


----------



## natjenson

yeah it's still early lily tame...good luck.:thumbup: 

:) 

:) :) :) xxx
Btw...your chart looks great too...can I ask tho...sorry if it's a dumb question lol...why is your coverline blue?....I never seen that before.:shrug:


----------



## Renaendel

Yay GP on AF, now for a fresh cycle and a new chance.

Lily, You still are super early for testing, advice I never follow myself. :p This chart seems a little different than your others, less up and down spikey. Who knows. Charts are just charts, hope to know in a few days. Good luck!

* CHUCKING FAIRY DUST ALL OVER THIS THREAD*. Maybe just use an snow machine for it. Snowballs of dust. SNOWBALL FIGHT


----------



## GingerPanda

Too early, Lil!

Baby dust fight sounds fun. :haha:


----------



## natjenson

Splash -you ladies just landed a baby dust snow ball in your face....lol...(in a nice way of course lol) 
Right back at yous....

:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Renaendel

The one time it would be totally ok to be smacked in the face with multiples.


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> Lily, You still are super early for testing, advice I never follow myself. :p This chart seems a little different than your others, less up and down spikey. Who knows. Charts are just charts, hope to know in a few days. Good luck!
> 
> * CHUCKING FAIRY DUST ALL OVER THIS THREAD*. Maybe just use an snow machine for it. Snowballs of dust. SNOWBALL FIGHT

I just said that in my journal Rae! :thumbup: I seem to be holding upward movement longer than usual....BUT I don't think it's too early for testing because I only have a 12 day LP...so I think if something hasn't latched on by now it's gonna be flushed away in just a day or two :nope:


----------



## LillyTame

natjenson said:


> yeah it's still early lily tame...good luck.:thumbup:
> 
> :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> Btw...your chart looks great too...can I ask tho...sorry if it's a dumb question lol...why is your coverline blue?....I never seen that before.:shrug:

My line is blue because I moved my coverline...I didn't agree with FF's 1st choice :haha: I think I picked "research method" or something like that...and it moved to the day that I agree with :thumbup:

And I REALLY like it because my fav color is blue, BONUS! lol


----------



## LillyTame

Dust fight! https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/christmas/xmas-snowball-fight-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Jett55

You know Lilly I was reading online one day of how late implantation & short lp is one of the ways women get af while pregnant. But I'm like you I usually have a 12 day lp so if I test early & it's bfn I know it was a failed cycle and to just wait for AF :( but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Jett55

The fortune cookie has struck again. This time dhs fortune: a short stranger will soon enter your life with blessings to share :).. hmm maybe the Chinese fortunes know something we don't lol


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope so, Jett!

Lilly, those temps are looking good!


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry it took me so long to get over here ladies....long day at work. Anyway, BFN this morning. I only have a digi left, so I will save that for Saturday when I will be officially late :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing today? Ready for the weekend?


----------



## Renaendel

Very ready. Husband comes home tomorrow. The bed has been cold without him.

Can't wait to see your temps tomorrow. Maybe the cramping is just an egg with a little more spiral power, burrowing in there.


----------



## LillyTame

My bed has been cold too without my OH :nope: But because he broke the bed! :dohh::haha: His side has a horrible dent so we had to buy a new one...it arrives tomorrow...he's been sleeping on the couch for about 3 wks now!


----------



## ClandestineTX

3 weeks? I would be so sad and lonely. After being apart for most of the first year + of our relationship, I'm totally over being separated from him!


----------



## Pirate

I am so ready for the weekend! 

I don't know how you've done it for that long! I am such a cuddler while sleeping and hate to not sleep with hubs because I thrash around all night trying to find him.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm not much of a cuddler...I'm usually the one that says ok that's enough of that, go to your own side lol...it's cause I can't sleep because I worry about moving and waking him up even though he sleeps like a rock! :dohh: lol I make him come in and tuck me in at night lol I say it's practive for our kiddo :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

I love to cuddle but when I'm ready for sleep I push him away. I like having my space for sleep but I do hate when I sleep alone. It's funny that as much as I hate when dh leaves for work I love being able to sprawl out on the bed :) The only time I like being snuggled to sleep is when I don't feel good.


----------



## Pirate

I pretty much have to be touching hubs all night. Plus he's really warm and I'm usually cold. :)


----------



## Nicki123

Pirate said:


> I pretty much have to be touching hubs all night. Plus he's really warm and I'm usually cold. :)

Snap ! This is me too.
Hope you get a new bed soon Lil


----------



## Fezzle

Jett- that is my favourite time; I love it when OH gets up for work and I have another hour or so to have the bed to myself! I sleep so deeply then! 

OH seems to be in a habit lately of cuddling me when I'm taking my temperature, and I have to keep resisting the urge to push him off while I'm trying to stay really still!


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle said:


> OH seems to be in a habit lately of cuddling me when I'm taking my temperature, and I have to keep resisting the urge to push him off while I'm trying to stay really still!

This is actually one of the contributing factors to me quitting temping. Hubs wanted to cuddle like three days in a row and it was way more important to me to cuddle with him. :)


----------



## Fezzle

I also have a cat that likes to crawl on me when I'm temping. I enjoy both things, but it's like why at that exact moment??


----------



## natjenson

Fezzle said:


> Jett- that is my favourite time; I love it when OH gets up for work and I have another hour or so to have the bed to myself! I sleep so deeply then!
> 
> OH seems to be in a habit lately of cuddling me when I'm taking my temperature, and I have to keep resisting the urge to push him off while I'm trying to stay really still!

Haha this happens to me too..I'm temping ...oh is trying to cuddle...well I say cuddle hands beging to go for walkies lol...I'm like come ooooon...like I'm temping here for temp sake!.lol...

Fezzle...where are you in the southwest...good ole south west eh...getting cold now isn't it.brrrrrr.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I should be starting my opk in about 3/4 days,..Yaye :happydance:

Here's to hoping you still to get your bfp lily tame.:) 
And to all you other lovely ladies ...that the tww and the pre tww treats you kindly.
Bfp's all round.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nicki123

I am from down your way Nat (South Devon although moved away when I was 18) 
Good luck with your opks


----------



## natjenson

Nicki123 said:


> I am from down your way Nat (South Devon although moved away when I was 18)
> Good luck with your opks

Lol I may well do the same ...I'm not always happy here in Plymouth...my heart belongs somewhere else...I love Cornwall...I'm a Cornish gal at heart...lived there for quite a while (have the accent to go with it lol) 
Came back to Plymouth and would love to go back to Cornwall.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

natjenson said:


> Lol I may well do the same ...I'm not always happy here in Plymouth...my heart belongs somewhere else...I love Cornwall...I'm a Cornish gal at heart...lived there for quite a while (have the accent to go with it lol)
> Came back to Plymouth and would love to go back to Cornwall.:)

I know how this is....I'm a Cali girl in Hawaii and I LOOOOOOVE it, but it's pretty expensive and schools aren't great so we are probably moving to Oregon in a year......then back to Hawaii when we retire :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Temp drop today with spotting for me :nope: I expect AF by tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Come on Shelbs21, mamadonna, Fezzle, Pirate, & Jett55! Send November out with a BOOM! https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy105.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy105.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy105.gif


A december spot is up for all us ladies moving on to December :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Aww sorry Lilly :hugs: I was really hoping this was your month :(


----------



## mamadonna

I'm out af arrived during the night:cry:


----------



## Pirate

So sorry Lil and mamadonna! 

I hope I can add another BFP to the list next week, but I'm at the point of the cycle where I'm expecting a BFN, just as a way to protect my psychological well being, ya know.


----------



## Jett55

Sorry mamadonna :( :hugs:

And I feel ya pirate I'm expecting a bfn too. Also I've temped later & earlier the past few days & did the whole correcting my temp online & idk if I should just keep the temps I took originally or change them to the corrected temps :S


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry you two. I was so sure it was your month Lilly, your charts are looking better and better each time.

Good luck to Shelbs, fezzle,pirate and Jett. Here is hoping we can get another this month!


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks everyone

Sorry to you Lilly :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry Lil and mamadonna!

We'll get some BFP's for the end of November and into December!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry- think I'm out! I started spotting today so expecting a full blown AF tomorrow. I'm not that disappointed though as I'd already lowered expectations with the rubbish BD timing and lack of a positive OPK and I'm optimistic that this means my cycles are getting more normal! So, don't think I'll be testing this month but yay for not having another 80 day cycle!


----------



## Pirate

Well, fuck! But yay for any cycles that is less than 80 days!


----------



## GingerPanda

I say yay for any normal cycle!


----------



## Renaendel

^WSS. Yay for a normal month. Does this mean you and Lilly may be testing buddies next month?


----------



## LillyTame

Damn :nope: Sorry mamadonna and Fezzle :hugs: We got this for December!:winkwink:


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry Fezzle :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Maybe! I still don't know when 'normal' is for me to O, etc. but hopefully early Dec I'll ovulate and be testing mid-Dec!


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry fezzle,come on girls lets hope Santa is good to us this year,all I want for Xmas is a bfp!!


----------



## Nicki123

I think there will be a flurry of Christmas bfps :)


----------



## mamadonna

Oh I hope so


----------



## LillyTame

That would be really great!:thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I was really hoping for more November action since Nicki's BFP! :( 
:hugs: to you all. 

I'm definitely a December tester, if I test at all. If I ovulate this month, I promise to make a testing date - even if it's a day or two past she-who-should-not-be-named's expected arrival.


----------



## LillyTame

I was hoping for a lot of BFPs too BUT there is still time for a few more! :thumbup:

FX'd for Shelbs, Pirate, & Jett! :dust:


----------



## Jett55

I've already set a December testing date that's how much I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I'm dead set that if this cycles a bust that TTC can suck my nonexistent dick! & so can Af....


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

That's kinda how I feel jett!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Efffff. I'm in such a mood today :/ I'm being a nasty slag to everyone today...even random internet strangers.

I may have to kick myself off of the computer for a while this evening....if you can't say anything nice, kind of thing. Ha ha ha


----------



## GingerPanda

Naughty Stucki. Play well with the other children. :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> Naughty Stucki. Play well with the other children. :winkwink:


WSS^^^ Or I'll have to give you dirty lickins! :winkwink:


----------



## stuckinoki

I give you lickings fo sure....fo sure bruddah.
Anytime I hear someone say lickings...I immediately think of this:

Finders, keepers. Losers....is crying.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UjY_27HlXw


----------



## LillyTame

lmao :rofl: I like talk pidgin wit you now!:thumbup: Hopefully we get one BFP soon, I neva had yet!

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/shaka-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## stuckinoki

Cuz, my pidgen so rusty you no like talk wit me. I foget all dakine words.


----------



## LillyTame

Eh, I fill you in! Starting wit stop shi-shing on all those sticks!! :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

No can. :haha:

I HATED that commerical, and then my bell porter at work nicknamed me No Can...worst. nickname. ever.

LMAO


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

I couldn't finish it. The faces they were making... I just... No. :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

You "no can", Ginga! :haha:


----------



## Jett55

Just realized AF is actually due on the 21st however the 24th is the latest I expect her...


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies cd 10 today...opk negative...but that's alright it's early yet.:) 
Defo gearing up tho :) 

^^^^^^^^^^^ that was quite funny to read lol...

Good luck to you all that know your test dates so far...and to those who don't baby dust baby dust baby dust all round :thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Renaendel

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/null_zps147d91c6.jpg

Today at 4p. Hubby best friend at work just was layed off so I need to find ways to get him in the mood tonight. I would like to get at least one more bedding in just to be safe. 

Anyway that means I get to pick a testing date now. Eeep. Please put me in for testing on Wednesday December 4th.


----------



## LillyTame

Our 1st December testers!:thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Temp dropping efff! I think I'm about to be out :(... I know I know you're not out til the witch shows but all signs point at Af.


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> Temp dropping efff! I think I'm about to be out :(... I know I know you're not out til the witch shows but all signs point at Af.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jett55

:hugs: back Lilly... it seems now we're getting bfps one at a time oh. December please bring us epic presents aka bfps :)


----------



## Pirate

Sorry Jett! 

I'll be shocked if I get a BFP tomorrow. Literally shocked. I guess after 9 cycles of BFNs my expectations for cycle 10 aren't that high either.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry Jett :/

I wish I had your nice, short cycles though! Wow. Just realized that you O'd on CD14!


----------



## Jett55

Yah usually it was cd 15 or 16 so I'm pretty sure the fertility blend helped me o earlier. Also my temp went up today :S I'm so confused now & idk what to expect. I'm leaning towards AF because last cycle my temps didn't drop & she still showed.


----------



## MItoDC

Hi Ladies,

This is my 14th cycle. :nope:

I've vowed to hold off testing until I'm officially late because I can't take the heartache anymore. My chart is weird this month though. I'm on 14DPO and usually I've dropped off into the low 97s by now, but this morning I was still flat-lined around 97.8. Not sure what to make of it because I do have some minor cramps, but usually by 14DPO I'm curled up in a ball and home sick from work because my cramps are so bad that I can't stand up straight. And I've never had a LP longer than 14. I'm cautiously optimistic, but really scared to get excited because we've been trying so long. 

Would love some advice or to hear whether anyone has had anything similar that either resulted in a BFP or in AF... :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

MItoDC,

Cycles are so crazy from month to month with the same person, much less between different people. I understand your heartache with all the BFNs. A high temp on 14DPO is a good sign, as are minor cramps (especially if they're usually terrible at this point).

You're only one day away from being late. I think I would wait. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MItoDC

GingerPanda said:


> MItoDC,
> 
> Cycles are so crazy from month to month with the same person, much less between different people. I understand your heartache with all the BFNs. A high temp on 14DPO is a good sign, as are minor cramps (especially if they're usually terrible at this point).
> 
> You're only one day away from being late. I think I would wait. Good luck! :thumbup:

Thanks Ginger,

I wasn't sure if the cramps and the fact that my temp hasn't _increased _meant I was on my way to AF... I'm also playing mind games with myself and trying to convince myself that maybe FF messed up my O date and I'm actually early still. I'm definitely waiting. If the :witch: hasn't shown up by Friday I may test then.


----------



## GingerPanda

Can you link your chart so I can have a look? I'm nosy and curious. :haha:


----------



## MItoDC

GingerPanda said:


> Can you link your chart so I can have a look? I'm nosy and curious. :haha:

Of course - I would love a couple more eyes looking at it! Though I'm never sure I'm linking it correctly. I think this is it? My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MItoDC

Yikes. When I went in to find that link for my chart I saw that FF is telling me that I'm past my usual LP length and they recommend that I take a test - which makes me all flustered! :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

I wonder why it doesn't have your ovulation date set to the 5th instead of the 6th. Either way, your temps look a lot more promising this cycle than all the previous ones! Have you made any changes this month, like turning on your heat or using a heavier blanket that might affect your temp? I'm kind of excited for you right now!


----------



## MItoDC

That's what I thought too actually - I thought that the drop that I usually have meant I ovulated that day, but FF always puts it the next day (I usually have good CM both days, so I'm never sure). No major changes this month that should affect my morning temp. The week I ovulated I was actually getting up super early for work, which is why those temps show as open circles since it was way earlier than my usual temping time. Otherwise the only difference this month was that I made a point to use Preseed properly (usually we only use it for lube, but I inserted it this month... sorry, TMI). 

Thanks so much for taking a look at my chart though - I really appreciate having another person look at it. Still trying not to get excited, but I can't help but notice the lack of cramps today. I just get a little one here and there - nothing like other months... but really no other symptoms to speak of. Plus I hate that my temp isn't really don't anything - I wish it would indicate something one way or another so I don't have to be so wishy-washy. Guess I'll just wait and see what happens in the next couple of days. :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

No problem! Keep us updated!


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> MItoDC,
> 
> Cycles are so crazy from month to month with the same person, much less between different people. I understand your heartache with all the BFNs. A high temp on 14DPO is a good sign, as are minor cramps (especially if they're usually terrible at this point).
> 
> You're only one day away from being late. I think I would wait. Good luck! :thumbup:

WSS^^^ FX'd for you MItoDC! :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

16th Dec for my testing date:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup: got it mamadonna!


----------



## Jett55

So I have tons of ICS... vinegar, mtn dew, lemon juice, vanilla & pine Sol turned them positive heh way bored with too much time on my hands. it's kinda cool to see what will make it positive :)


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> So I have tons of ICS... vinegar, mtn dew, lemon juice, vanilla & pine Sol turned them positive heh way bored with too much time on my hands. it's kinda cool to see what will make it positive :)

:rofl: Awww, I'm all out of ICs! Well, HPTs anyway....maybe I will experiment with the OPKs :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I ordered some more Conceive Plus which came today- it wasn't supposed to come with anything else (and I've checked my order) but it came with a pack of ics (HCGs). At first I was about to curse them because I thought they were more OPKs!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi!! :wave: 1st December for me. :D


----------



## Jett55

Hmmm let me know how the conceive plus works for you. I'm almost out of fertility blend & pretty much willing to give anything a go.


----------



## Fezzle

I've used it before- it mostly gets used to get OH going with a hand job again when he starts 'losing it'. It's ok, but gets sticky quickly, especially compared to our usual lube.


----------



## Renaendel

Yea, it dries really quickly on him, so it isn't for lengthy hand jobs. On the plus side it was what I was using when I got my only Bfp last year. I picked up a new applicator syringe so we could start it up again this cycle. We will keep using it for sure, but next time i may splurge for the individual applicators rather than filling a childs medicine syringe. I was pushing the air out if it last night from the tip and shot lube across the room. Took another five minutes of laughing before we could get down to ovulation bedding.

For days when there is no chance of conception we switched to Liquid Silk, best lube we have found but not spermie friendly.


----------



## LillyTame

I use preseed but OH doesn't like it...he says its TOO slippery, even when I just use a drop.



mrsswaffer said:


> Hi!! :wave: 1st December for me. :D

Welcome Mrsswaffer! :wave: I will add you to the 1st! :thumbup:


----------



## MItoDC

I knew it was wishful thinking. :witch: just showed up with a vengeance. :nope: On to cycle #15.


----------



## LillyTame

MItoDC said:


> I knew it was wishful thinking. :witch: just showed up with a vengeance. :nope: On to cycle #15.

Crap! :nope: I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pirate

MItoDC said:


> I knew it was wishful thinking. :witch: just showed up with a vengeance. :nope: On to cycle #15.

:hugs:

Sorry!


----------



## Elsa50501

I think my cycle might be back to my normal pattern this month (I'm normally 30 days but last two cycles were long I think due to the chemical pregnancy -- 45 days then 37 days). I'm on CD 14 and just got EWCM last night and a positive OPK this morning and this evening. No temp drop yet. Waiting to see. FX'd that this surge means ovulation is coming.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, MItoDC!

Elsa- sounds like promising signs! 


BFN for me today, no AF. I wish I could count the bleeding on Sunday as AF but it really was just when I wiped :nope:


----------



## Pirate

BFN here too. :(


----------



## GingerPanda

SAD NEWS!

I'm sorry to everyone who has bad news today. :hugs:


... Does anyone have GOOD news? Hope ovulation is coming for you, Elsa!


I'm still waiting to ovulate. I've got six or so days, yet. :coffee:


----------



## Jett55

Hmm maybe it was ib Fezzle....sorry for the bfns you guys :( 

As for me im still feeling like af will show but my temp went up again today so we shall see :)


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Jett!


----------



## Pirate

FXed for you, Jett!


----------



## Kuawen

KMFX'd for you Jett! 

Is it okay if I rejoin? I'm on CD1 and scheduled for Essure reversal surgery on Dec. 2nd, I'm due to test on Dec. 21st. 

*sings* All I want for Christmas is my BFP!!!


----------



## Pirate

Kuawen said:


> KMFX'd for you Jett!
> 
> Is it okay if I rejoin? I'm on CD1 and scheduled for Essure reversal surgery on Dec. 2nd, I'm due to test on Dec. 21st.
> 
> *sings* All I want for Christmas is my BFP!!!

Happy to have you back!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Kuawen! I wondered where you were. I... didn't know your tubes were tied/surgically-blocked? Good luck with the reversal!


----------



## Renaendel

Good luck Jett, still looks promissing! Welcome back kuawen. I hope it was implantation bleeding for you fezzle. I am going to try to hold off on symptom spotting this go-around. This is the 11th month since my misscarriages and I am really hoping that I am in the lucky 10%. We did everything perfectly now it is out of my hands. Time to find something good for breakfast. :coffee::coffee:


----------



## Kuawen

Yea...it's a long story, but the summary of it was my (now) ex-husband forced me to have Essure done, though it wasn't installed very well so I've always had a maybe 1 in 500 chance of falling pregnant (which is why I've had 2 chem pregnancies...) and through the love of our families everyone has pitched in to cover the cost to have the Essure coils removed and the process reversed so I should be back to (nearly) normal chances of conceiving :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I understand now! I was looking at it like, "Wow, she's been trying to conceive for months with coils in...? I do not know what the heck is going on."

Good for you for making that jerk an ex! I know literally nothing about the situation, and it's not my business, but he sounds like an asshole. :haha:


So sweet of your family to help! Hopefully you'll get a nice :bfp: as soon as it's over!


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome back Kuawen! :wave: I will add you to the 21st :thumbup:

I was really hoping to see some BFPs from you two, Fezzle & Pirate! :hugs: FXd AF stays away though, same for you Jett! :dust:

AFM, I will take my 1st dose of Clomid tonight :wacko: A little nervous...a little pessimistic...I just don't think it's going to help because it's OH's swimmers that are the problem but we will see. :coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

LillyTame said:


> I was really hoping to see some BFPs from you two, Fezzle & Pirate! :hugs: FXd AF stays away though

I have mixed feelings about asking AF to 'stay away'!

Good luck with Clomid! 

Hi Kuawen- glad you're almost back in business!


----------



## GingerPanda

I still think the Clomid would be better served making your OH take it, Lil. But... I'm not a doctor, so what do I know? Maybe it's the magic $9 prescription that will get you there!


----------



## Pirate

Good luck with Clomid, Lil! 

I hope that AF stays away, but my CM has really picked up today which usually precedes spotting which precedes AF, so I'm not hopeful. Mentally I've moved on to cycle 11.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I kind of lost track of this thread...but am happy to come back and see a couple new BFPs!! Good luck to everyone still waiting...I hope that the upcoming holiday season brings lots of luck and happy news!!

AFM, things are going well! We found out last week that we are expecting a baby boy so I have finally been able to start getting things ready for him! 

Again, I hope that the next couple months bring everyone a wonderful BFP!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey kksy9b!:wave: Congrats on your baby boy! :blue::cloud9:

Thanks for reminding me, GP, the doc said he would give OH a uro referral if that last sample was low again...I just reminded OH to ask his doc for that referral! :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Having cramps that only come before af so I'm pretty sure I'll be out by tomorrow :(


----------



## Elsa50501

Jett55 said:


> Having cramps that only come before af so I'm pretty sure I'll be out by tomorrow :(

Sorry Jett, FX'd anyway just in case.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Jett! Fingers crossed your early pregnancy cramps feel like AF cramps. Not to get your hopes up or anything since you obviously know your body best, but I could have sworn AF was on her way when I finally got a faint BFP before bed 14dpo.


----------



## Jett55

& my temp dropped well fuck! I'm def not feeling hot about it anymore I thought maybe I'd have a chance since my temps were going up well I don't think so :/


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Jett!


----------



## LillyTame

:nope: So sorry Jett :hugs: TTC sucks donkey balls


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry Jett. That is so hard.


----------



## Jett55

It does & can suck my nonexistent dick. So far no AF but I'm not counting on her to stay away especially after fb bfp announcement always happens when I get AF so my guess she'll show up. My only hope is maybe I read my other temps wrong like I did this morning maybe they all were 97 not 98 I thought mine was higher today but I misread it :(


----------



## Jett55

Well ladies the temps don't lie I'm out :(


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry, Jett. :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

:hugs: I did expect it though the only bad part about temping is you can tell if AF will show or not :/


----------



## Kuawen

I'm sorry the witch got you Jett :hugs:


----------



## MItoDC

Jett55 said:


> :hugs: I did expect it though the only bad part about temping is you can tell if AF will show or not :/

So sorry Jett. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll put this in spoilers since I think it's rare, and don't want to needlessly up hopes or anything.


Spoiler
The cycle I got preggo, I got a BFN at 12dpo, and a MASSIVE temp drop at 13dpo. I was so crampy, and was positive AF was coming. 14dpo, my temp shot way back up, and I got a faint BFP that night.


----------



## Elsa50501

So true.:hugs: Sorry to hear that Jett. 


Jett55 said:


> :hugs: I did expect it though the only bad part about temping is you can tell if AF will show or not :/



Lilly, my crosshairs just showed up saying I O'd on CD 14 and I'm 3 dpo, so I'm going to say testing date of Dec 6th (day AF is due). 

Although I probably will cave and test early like last time. I always vow to hold off until the day of the missed period (never happens). 

It would be a nice surprise because hubby and I are celebrating our 5th wedding anniversary on Nov. 29th (10 dpo). Hoping for an early X-mas gift this year.


----------



## Elsa50501

Wait, that makes no sense. AF is due Dec 4th, not 6th. So testing date Dec. 4th. I can't count apparently. Please set my testing date for Dec 4th. lol


----------



## Renaendel

Yay a testing buddy! We can even break down and test early together!


----------



## Elsa50501

Renaendel said:


> Yay a testing buddy! We can even break down and test early together!

Yay:)!:happydance:


----------



## Jett55

Hey Lilly put me down for Dec 21st...


----------



## Kuawen

Looks like we're testing buddies Jett :) I hope we both get BFP's for Christmas!


----------



## Jett55

I hope so :) all I want for Christmas is a bfp seriously Christmas will totally suck like idk if I'll even be able to enjoy the holiday.


----------



## GingerPanda

I will be testing 14dpo on December 8th!


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry jett


----------



## Buttercup84

Add me please! Testing 11dpo 30th November :flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

So sorry Jett, but I've got everything crossed for your Christmas BFP.


----------



## LillyTame

:dust::dust::dust:

Elsa50501 Dec. 4th. :thumbup:

Jett55 Dec 21st. :thumbup:

GingerPanda December 8th.:thumbup:

Welcome Buttercup84 :wave: 30th November :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry she got you Jett.


----------



## Pirate

AF finally got me today after a few days of screwing around with me. 

My next AF should be due 12/23 (assuming a 28 day cycle, but after cycle 10, who knows what it will actually be). I suppose that if AF doesn't show I'll test on Christmas Eve. It'll be a pain in the ass though because we'll be at my in-law's house.


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry pirate


----------



## GingerPanda

Damn, boo. Sorry, Pirate!


----------



## Jett55

Sorry pirate :( :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Boo to covert Christmas Eve testing! Good reason to test early I think!


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle said:


> Boo to covert Christmas Eve testing! Good reason to test early I think!

LOL! 

If I test early, it will likely be on 12/20, but that day is going to be crazy. I have to participate in commencement in the morning and then we're skipping town right after.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'll be testing Christmas day, but not before.

You can move me on to the next cycle. I'm pretty positive tomorrow will be CD1 [cramping so bad and light bleeding/spotting] 

She's a-coming!


----------



## Pirate

stuckinoki said:


> I'll be testing Christmas day, but not before.
> 
> You can move me on to the next cycle. I'm pretty positive tomorrow will be CD1 [cramping so bad and light bleeding/spotting]
> 
> She's a-coming!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh! I can't believe it Stuck! :sulk: but I know how it is when you completely feel like AF is coming :hugs: 

I know there are already a ton of ladies already hoping you are wrong! So I'm just gonna support you on your move to the next cycle :thumbup: Is there a plan set up for next cycle?

Stuck is our first Christmas day tester! :happydance:


----------



## stuckinoki

No. I think it'll just be a normal cycle [I may do clomid] but I'm not ready to do another stim cycle...those side effects about killed me this month :/

I'm not as bummed as I thought I'd be....I kind of knew in the back of my mind the past week or so; call it intuition. lol.

Onward to the next cycle!


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry stucki and all those who were pestered by AF. I think Christmas is going to bring lots of presents though :)


----------



## Elsa50501

This thread has been quiet for a couple days. One November tester due for testing tomorrow :). I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. 

Renaedel, I'm starting the get the irrational early testing urges (even thought I'm fully aware that they would be fruitless and a waste of tests). How are you holding out???


----------



## Renaendel

Elsa50501 said:


> Renaedel, I'm starting the get the irrational early testing urges (even thought I'm fully aware that they would be fruitless and a waste of tests). How are you holding out???

I am not. :rofl: I have been peeing on a wondfo every morning. My justification is that I get 20 free with my opk orders so why not! I have very different symptoms this month and my chart looks better. I am just going to keep peeing until she shows. I swear this morning I saw a shadow but hubby could not see anything.


----------



## Elsa50501

Renaendel said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> Renaedel, I'm starting the get the irrational early testing urges (even thought I'm fully aware that they would be fruitless and a waste of tests). How are you holding out???
> 
> I am not. :rofl: I have been peeing on a wondfo every morning. My justification is that I get 20 free with my opk orders so why not! I have very different symptoms this month and my chart looks better. I am just going to keep peeing until she shows. I swear this morning I saw a shadow but hubby could not see anything.Click to expand...

Wow your chart does look good! FX'd FX'd FX'd! I keep fighting the urge to go buy some tests at Rite Aid... If I had 20 wondfo tests on hand I'd certainly be taking advantage as well! I'd say the start of a shadow sounds exciting even if DH couldn't see it lol :dust:. There is something really special about the TWW, in that in between time hope really springs into action:flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have been getting faint squinter shadows on ICs today and yesterday. I'm 9DPO today. :) Hoping it's the start!


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm, I say posts those possible squinters, you two! So us experts can take a look :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yesterday's test. It's not the pink line - it's the shadow between the two. The test was falling apart because it had been in the bin!

Today's test wasn't as prominent, so I didn't take photos.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Elsa50501

mrsswaffer said:


> Yesterday's test. It's not the pink line - it's the shadow between the two. The test was falling apart because it had been in the bin!
> 
> Today's test wasn't as prominent, so I didn't take photos.

I see the line in the middle of the two. How soon did the line show up? Within the 10 minutes or afterwards? I'm sorry I'm so nosey, I'm just so excited for you :). I read about these possible faint lines and went out to purchase some tests to use tomorrow:).


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm :-k I think I see something :shrug: Can't wait for tomorrow's tests! :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:

I'm excited! We might get to add another BFP or two to our November Testers!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm going to do a FRER tomorrow. I got some from eBay that arrived today. :D

It was within 10 mins, or thereabouts. :)


----------



## Nicki123

I see something mrsswaffer! Bring on the frer :)


----------



## Renaendel

I hope this is your month!! The second pink line is very visable as is the tan line next to it. I can't post mine since I am across the country with my family. I will put up a 12 day one if there is any progression. I should be home by then barring weather. If there isn't any well I answered my own question.


----------



## Jett55

Mrsswaffer I see the line fxxed!


----------



## LillyTame

OK, ladies! Being the stalker that I am :blush: I see our *mrsswaffer* got her BFP! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Here's the FRER! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nicki123

I can just see it - CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Elsa50501

:dust:Congrats MrsWaffer! Sticky bean dust to you!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay MsWaffer! GRATS on your new little one.


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I had to take a break from the boards, because I was just so busy with school and didn't want to get overly stressed also thinking about TTC. 

We decided to NTNP this past month and it seems to have worked in our favor. This is from this morning at 10-11 dpo (not sure since we NTNP). I took one on Thanksgiving and it was faint, but this is shouting BFP!

I know it's still very early, so I'm cautiously optimistic.

Soooo excited for all the BFPs here!!!! August is going to be a busy month :)

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/D796C740-ED87-4B4F-8C07-67D0E6834781_zps5al7xurm.jpg

ETA: sorry about the size, for some reason photobucket hasn't caught up yet!


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations to all of the BFPs!


----------



## Pirate

Congrats mrsswaffer and tori!


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations to you too Tori :) :)


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on the bfps :D hopefully this will kick off some lucky baby dust to decemeber :)


----------



## natjenson

tori0713 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I had to take a break from the boards, because I was just so busy with school and didn't want to get overly stressed also thinking about TTC.
> 
> We decided to NTNP this past month and it seems to have worked in our favor. This is from this morning at 10-11 dpo (not sure since we NTNP). I took one on Thanksgiving and it was faint, but this is shouting BFP!
> 
> I know it's still very early, so I'm cautiously optimistic.
> 
> Soooo excited for all the BFPs here!!!! August is going to be a busy month :)
> 
> https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/D796C740-ED87-4B4F-8C07-67D0E6834781_zps5al7xurm.jpg
> 
> ETA: sorry about the size, for some reason photobucket hasn't caught up yet!

:happydance: congratulations Hun.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies I test in 2 days...good luck to you all ...and congrats on the bfp's.:happydance: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

According to FF, my bean is due on my birthday! <3


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations *tori0713*!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

natjenson, Dec 2nd, got it! :thumbup: Good luck and lots of baby dust! :dust:




mrsswaffer said:


> According to FF, my bean is due on my birthday! <3

When is your Bday?


----------



## mrsswaffer

13th August. :)


----------



## Pirate

Fingers crossed for you, natjenson!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations girls xx


----------



## LillyTame

mrsswaffer said:


> 13th August. :)

Sweet! Maybe if I conceive this cycle I will be close to MY bday - Aug 31st!:happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou ladies...:) and good luck to you all too :) 


I hope to do it this time...and mrswaffer...we will have the same due date by ff if I do get a bfp.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo!! Crossing everything for you, nat. <3


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Buttercup84

AF arrived, right on schedule :( on to cycle 5 I go! Fc for a xmas bfp...


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry buttercup! GRATS to you mrsswaffer and tori!


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats on the BFPs! :happydance:

After some pinching to the right and a sudden EWCM gush my CBFM confirmed that my body is gearing up to O (high reading this morning on CD11)... This is earlier than what was scheduled as I've consistently O'd on days 16-18 for the last six months. And with my surgery tomorrow I'm scared that I won't have enough time to recuperate before we need to DTD. :cry: I'm scared we'll miss the window and have to wait till January. I mean I know it's only one more cycle but I ran out of patience long ago lol! Why does my body decide to O early Now?! :growlmad:


----------



## Renaendel

I don't know what kind of surgery, but is it possible to DTD today or maybe tomorrow morning?


----------



## Kuawen

It's to correct an obstruction in my tubes, so DH is volunteering to BD today in an effort to have some spermies waiting (and get extra sex :haha:) but I'm fairly certain those won't make it through... I'm hoping that I'll feel up for it on Tuesday (and have asked DH to assist in completing the act even if I'm too drugged up to remember it LMAO)


----------



## stuckinoki

Ohhhhhh crap :/

Not sure what to make of this...more in my journal but I'm so confused and [sad?] 


Spoiler
https://i40.tinypic.com/2chouao.jpg


----------



## Elsa50501

Here's hoping and praying for you Stuckinoki!


----------



## Fezzle

I love when I go away and come back to some BFPs! Congrats Mrsswaffer and tori!


----------



## Renaendel

I posted in your journal. Aww don't feel sad. Never mind feel however you feel you need too! :cry::thumbup: We are here for you no matter where you are right now. Well except for north Dakota. I don't know if we could support you there. :rofl: A little Montana humor that no one else will get.


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry, Buttercup84 :hugs:


Kuawen - did you ask them already how long before you can have sex? Depending on what they do for the surgery, they might want you to sit this cycle out anyway :shrug: I know it sucks just thinking about possibly having to wait another cycle :nope:

stuckinoki, ok, will check out your journal stuck, to figure out why we would be sad :shrug:



https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/christmas/santas-mail-smiley-emoticon.gif
It's December Ladies! Time to write your letters to Santa!


----------



## LillyTame

Dear Santa,

I've been a very good girl this year and I don't want any jewelry or clothes! All I want is a little sticky bean to add an extra elf to your crew next year! :thumbup: Please, Santa [-o&lt; all me and my friends ask is that you fill our stockings with extra sticky :bfp:s this Christmas!https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-angelic012.gif

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/eating/cookies-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Kuawen

LillyTame said:


> Sorry, Buttercup84 :hugs:
> 
> 
> Kuawen - did you ask them already how long before you can have sex? Depending on what they do for the surgery, they might want you to sit this cycle out anyway :shrug: I know it sucks just thinking about possibly having to wait another cycle :nope:
> 
> stuckinoki, ok, will check out your journal stuck, to figure out why we would be sad :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/christmas/santas-mail-smiley-emoticon.gif
> It's December Ladies! Time to write your letters to Santa!

Yea that was actually one of the first things I asked them, and they said "You can try right away if you feel up to it. Your best chance is going to be as soon as the procedure is done. We've had a case where the woman ovulated within 24 hours after the surgery, and conceived." :wacko: here's hoping lightning can strike twice

GOOD LUCK STUCK!!! Stick baby stick! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Dear Santa,

This year I would like to be able to wear white pants without fear because I have a little one in the oven. I have been very good, and you shouldn't find me on your naughty list. If my friends don't have the chance to ask, please grant them the ability to confidently wear white pants as well. What could be more Christmasy!

There will be hot coco and gluten free cookies waiting for you. If spiked coco would be better I can arrange that!

Happy holidays
~Renaendel, Ashe the kitty, and Mr. Renaendel XOXOXO


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen said:


> Yea that was actually one of the first things I asked them, and they said "You can try right away if you feel up to it. Your best chance is going to be as soon as the procedure is done. We've had a case where the woman ovulated within 24 hours after the surgery, and conceived." :wacko: here's hoping lightning can strike twice

Weeeeell, if you don't actually feel up to sex there is at least one other way :-k

When OH and I did it over 10 times one month we were just too pooped one time so he deposited it into a softcup and I inserted it! It's how many lesbian couples do it when they have donor sperm. I read a couple stories where a couple couples got their BFP on as quick as the 1st-3rd try of it. If it's weird for you or OH, just think of it like if he had to give a sample or for an IUI.:thumbup:

But I'm hoping you wont miss your chance and you recover fast!:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

I just won VIP membership for 5 days on FF because someone signed up using my chart. I ran a comparison of 4 cycles. This month, last month, my heterotopic bfp and the bfn before. It looks like this month is tracking the heterotopic and last month is tracking the bfn. Would you ladies look and tell me what you think? Am I doing this right. You can pm me if you don't want to post here.

Edit : bah it is not posting one min. Success!


Spoiler
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/6B4B0EA3-FA2A-4F5A-97CB-DC9E52C83F56_zpswtqttpx4.png


----------



## stuckinoki

Looks like you've got a chart trifecta happening there dear!


----------



## LillyTame

I see what you mean, Renae! It's looking very good :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

No advice on the chart. Sorry. I didn't get too far into charting before it stressed me out too much and I quit for my own sanity.

Congrats on the free five days though!


----------



## tori0713

I see a triphasic chart, too!

I must say, though, like Pirate, I gave up because it was causing DH and I both too much stress.


----------



## Nicki123

Also a non-temper here but good luck!!


----------



## Fezzle

I agree with your assessment- this cycle looks like a similar pattern to the Dec one from last year and different from the other two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fezzle

Dear Santa,

I have a feeling your friend the Easter Bunny might be more in charge of eggs and fertility, so can you please pass on this message to him- this year, for Christmas, I would very much like to have nice strong, beautiful eggs that grow and pop out when they're supposed to. If you can arrange that, we'll try our best to take care of the rest of the process. 

Thanks!
Fezzle


----------



## Pirate

Dear Santa,
I'll keep it short because I know you're busy. I'd like a BFP for myself and my friends for Christmas. We'd all love a Christmas miracle! 

~Pirate


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm testing Christmas Day still, but I've got nothing to say to Santa....that deadbeats had 4 years to bring me a BFP, I believe he'll deliver one about as much as I believe Jesus will. LMAO.


----------



## Jett55

Sings: All I want for Christmas is a bfp a bfp :) I'm dreaming of a bright bfp for Christmas. Yah I can't think of any others but yaah Christmas bfps please Santa :)


----------



## Pirate

stuckinoki said:


> I'm testing Christmas Day still, but I've got nothing to say to Santa....that deadbeats had 4 years to bring me a BFP, I believe he'll deliver one about as much as I believe Jesus will. LMAO.

This was pretty much my knee jerk reaction too.


----------



## LillyTame

Jett55 said:


> Sings: All I want for Christmas is a bfp a bfp :) I'm dreaming of a bright bfp for Christmas. Yah I can't think of any others but yaah Christmas bfps please Santa :)


:happydance::happydance::happydance: <<<<Me dancing


----------



## Buttercup84

If I ov on CD19 again i'll be testing at 11dpo (30th) I'll change this if I ov earlier/later :flower: I'm not temping this cycle either, for a variety of reasons but mostly because that drop in the tww is just plain depressing and i'd rather stay optimistic a bit longer! I'll be using OPKs and checking CM.


----------



## Elsa50501

Dear Santa, 
I work 12 hours a day to take care of, and love other people's children like my own. Please bring some christmas beans and place them in my uterus. I'm ready. 

Thanks, 
Elsa


----------



## LillyTame

natjenson, where are you, luv?!


----------



## Elsa50501

Well, I just had two temp dips in a row... It looks like I'm on track for AF tomorrow. (No AF yet, but I'm trying not to grasp at straws). So far I've had BFN's since 9dpo (obviously I couldn't help but spend all of my time peeing on sticks despite my self promise NOT TO DO THAT!). 

I'll update tomorrow when AF should arrive. If it hasn't, I'll keep on testing :).


----------



## GingerPanda

Letter to Santa...? Erm, okay!



Spoiler
Santa,

I have a new alarm system and no chimney. I dare you to try to get in through a door or window, you creepy fat @#$%. I'll come after you with a sword, and so help me if you get reindeer $*%& on my carpets. I don't care if you ARE a time-lord. I will hunt you down.

Sincerely,
You-Know-Who


----------



## Renaendel

Elsa50501 said:


> Well, I just had two temp dips in a row... It looks like I'm on track for AF tomorrow. (No AF yet, but I'm trying not to grasp at straws). So far I've had BFN's since 9dpo (obviously I couldn't help but spend all of my time peeing on sticks despite my self promise NOT TO DO THAT!).
> 
> I'll update tomorrow when AF should arrive. If it hasn't, I'll keep on testing :).

One temp dip but ditto. No spotting yet but I am not hopeful.


----------



## LillyTame

Come on, December! Be nice to us, pleeeeeeeease! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:
:dust::xmas6::dust::xmas6:


----------



## Jett55

Dashing through the baby dust :)


----------



## stuckinoki

GP! I'm _*CRYING*_ over here!

OMG.


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

I forgot to add "come at me, bro" to the end!


----------



## stuckinoki

Bwahahahaha.

It's perfect. I'm pretty sure you're my new girl-crush. lol


----------



## Renaendel

I am out. :witch: got me. Funny in a terrible sort of way. My next test date will be the day I conceived the twins I lost last year. I sure hope 2014 goes better. I am normally mrs. Pma but it think I need to step back for a day or two. Stupid crying. :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

:cry: Renaendel, I'm so sorry :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs: Take some time to let it all out. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

So so so sorry Renae :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Boo! AF is a whore :( so sorry Ranae :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

:hugs: offering up more big hugs Renae. Everyone needs a moment to step back / cry / clear their head every now and again on the ttc wagon :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

Renaendel said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just had two temp dips in a row... It looks like I'm on track for AF tomorrow. (No AF yet, but I'm trying not to grasp at straws). So far I've had BFN's since 9dpo (obviously I couldn't help but spend all of my time peeing on sticks despite my self promise NOT TO DO THAT!).
> 
> I'll update tomorrow when AF should arrive. If it hasn't, I'll keep on testing :).
> 
> One temp dip but ditto. No spotting yet but I am not hopeful.Click to expand...

Ugh, she got me. AF showed up a full day early for me. Obviously during the school day at a time that I could not run to the bathroom too, right at dismissal. Luckily it's early enough in the month that I plan on early testing Dec. 31st too as long as I O on time! So I might not be out for December, just this last cycle haha. I think I'll make a cocktail and toast the witch. Hey if you can't beat her enjoy her.


----------



## Jett55

Sorry the witch got you too. But enjoy the cocktail. :wine:


----------



## LillyTame

Grrrr sorry elsa :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Sorry to those the :witch: got :( And GP, your letter is so much win. I have no words!

Surgery went well, I've got 7cm tubes remaining on each side once the damaged parts had been removed and the doctor said they're open and perfect. I've been given very good chances to conceive within the next three months, and thankfully while my body seems to still be gearing up for O, it hasn't hit yet. I'm feeling like I might be up for some :sex: tomorrow and for the rest of this weekend :haha:

Those eggs aren't going to know what hit 'em :rofl:

I tried writing a letter to Santa, but I'm still so high on pain meds that I can't come up with something witty, and it otherwise just sounds too raunchy lol


----------



## Jett55

That's great news kuawen hope you conceive soon. :) :dust:


----------



## Elsa50501

Awesome news Kuawen! Speedy recovery:)


----------



## LillyTame

Great news, Kuawen!:thumbup: Catch that eggy now! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Glad your surgery went well, Kuawen!

Sorry to those who were visited by the witch :witch:

I'm going to be optimistic and say that I'm going to be testing on 17 Dec.


----------



## Pirate

Glad the surgery went well!


----------



## GingerPanda

Stucki, :winkwink:

Renae, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry, love. Take all the time you need.

Elsa, Sorry about the witch! Enjoy that cocktail.

Kuawen, Congrats on surgery well-done! Glad you liked my letter!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I've been off the boards for a couple weeks and come back to a few BFPs!! Congratulations! 

Sorry to those that AF has gotten..my thoughts are still with you all that you'll have your sticky beans soon!


----------



## Shelbs21

Sorry, I have been MIA lately ladies. I tested in October and got a BFN. I decided then that i wasn't going to stress about it and symptom spot everything. Its been hard, but a lot less stressful. 

Hoping for a BFP this December. I will be testing on the 11th unless AF shows. Good luck to all of you, i hope you get your Christmas Miracles.


----------



## LillyTame

Was just looking at our 1st post and most of the July babies are boys! Wow! Wish I had gotten pregnant in July!

Don't forget to come back and update us on your bumps when you get your BFPs, ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

This is random but it's snowing where I live first we got sleet & now it's snowing I'm so excited we could possibly get 10 inches :) right around O even more reason to bd :)


----------



## LillyTame

lol if it makes you happy, Jett, then I'm happy :haha::xmas8:


----------



## Jett55

It's a perfect excuse Lilly... it's snowing let's stay in & bd instead ;)


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, put me down for testing on 18 Dec assuming AF doesn't come first.

That should be 15dpo for me. FF is predicting AF on the 14th based on last cycle but doesn't want me to test until the 22nd!

I have my next reflexology appointment that day so if it's a BFN and I'm stuck in long cycle limbo again, at least I have something to look forward to!


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle, 18 Dec, got it! :thumbup:


----------



## Kuawen

We successfully BD'd last night! :happydance: and there was NO pain! I should be O'ing tomorrow so the BD'ing will continue through the weekend :haha: and my testing date should still be the 21st, though I doubt I'll be able to keep myself from testing early.


----------



## LillyTame

Looks like we are going to be TWW buddies, Kuawen! :happydance: I'm expecting OV tonight or tomorrow :thumbup: We tried to BD, but was not successful this morning :nope: But we are gonna try again after work.


----------



## Pirate

Yay, I'm actually going to have TWW buddies this time! Not exactly sure when I'll O since I'm not using OPKs this cycle, but I'm close. I'll probably test around the 20th if I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## Renaendel

Kuawen I am psyched your surgery went well and no pain at nookie time is awesome. Time for you, pirate and Lilly to keep that baby magic happening.


----------



## GingerPanda

Go December ladies! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

GP, whats your plan for this cycle as far as temping and OPKs? You doing all that?


----------



## LillyTame

So I FINALLY ovulated! :happydance: My test date should be the 19th, but the doc wants me to go do bloods on the 16th....I have an appt with her on the 17th. I haven't met with her in person yet, my other doc left and this one is taking over. I feel she didn't understand when I tried to tell her (on the phone) that I don't have regular 30 day cycles, so all these dates she is having me due stuff is too early :dohh: I'll just go with the flow for now though and hopefully she'll understand when I show her my charts and such at our appt.

How is everyone else doing this weekend? Anyway gearing up to test?


----------



## tori0713

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Hectic month for us! KMFX for all of you!

Lilly, I'm so glad you finally ovulated! I hope your next doctor gives you some insight. Maybe she'll change your blood test dates, too.

AFM: Had my first two blood draws and they were 586 first thing in the morning at what I believe were 14 dpo and 1700something in the afternoon of 16 dpo. Doctor says they're rising appropriately, but I can't help but think they're awfully high for 4 weeks then 4+2. Maybe since we NTNP I O'd sooner than I thought. My first appt is on January 2nd, so I guess when I get the dating ultrasound we'll find out then.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay for ovulation! Hope it's a nice strong egg from the Clomid! I hope you like your new Dr. 

Tori- glad your levels are rising well!


----------



## lovelymiss

Hi, ladies! I don't get around here much anymore, but just wanted to pop in and see how things are going. Congrats to the previous BFPs and good luck this month, ladies. 

:hugs: to those having a tough time.

:dust: :xmas6::xmas6: :dust: to all.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, lovelymiss- your bump picture looks great!


----------



## Jett55

Whoot! Lilly... pretty sure I finally o'd too. Got a temp rise today :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

LillyTame said:


> GP, whats your plan for this cycle as far as temping and OPKs? You doing all that?

I gotta get new batteries for my thermometer and more OPKs. I'll start 100mg of Clomid on CD3. If I can get AF to show up, that is!

Yay, Lilly for ovulation! I hope your doctor understands when you talk to her in person. Good luck! :thumbup:

Tori, I think your numbers are great! I'm sure your doctor would tell you if they thought something was off.

LovelyMiss, look at that bump! :cloud9:

Jett, hopefully that rise means you got an egg and some well-timed BD! FX'd!


----------



## tori0713

Yay, Jett! FX for a quick TWW and a BFP at the end! 

Fezzle, I just saw your chart and could that be an implantation dip today?!

GP, I hope that either a BFP or AF shows so you can get your clomid started.

I finally had a nap today, it was heavenly and much needed. It's snowing here and was the perfect day to rest. I decided that I needed to take something for my constipation, too. It's been a week and I am so miserable while napping I dreamed about pooping.


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay for all of the ovulating!!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

:cry: it's looking like I didn't ovulate. Like a dummy I didn't do my research, and it turns out there's a good chance I won't O at all this cycle, because my girl bits kinda went into shock from the surgery and now I gotta figure out all over again where I am in my cycle. But I've been ultra weepy, sore nips, and my nose is driving me nuts with how everything stinks now so signs point to either oncoming O (and it's late) or I already O'd (and we missed it) but OPK's are neg and CBFM continues to read 'high' rather than 'peak' and temps are all over the place because of my post-surgery meds. DH and I are continuing the BD'ing in the hopes that O is still coming soon.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to those who have O'd. Catch those eggs!


----------



## stuckinoki

kuawen,
...... :hugs:

I'm an idiot. I looked at your chart but not the date. Whoops.


----------



## Pirate

Kuawen, big hugs headed your way!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Kuawen! I had an annovulatory cycle, too. Next month is the month!


----------



## lovelymiss

Aw, :hugs: Kuawen. :(


----------



## Kuawen

I apologize for the confusion on my chart. I had begun to run a fever because of the anesthesia and because the temps were so high for a bit there I'd pretty much thrown my chart out, except for continuing to record it on paper like I usually do before I update FF. I've updated my chart now to show the fever I'd been running. 

But it looks like my body is bouncing back! This morning I _finally_ had a positive OPK and my CBFM read 'peak' :happydance: DH and I had a romantic night of lovin last night so hopefully I can convince him to snuggle/BD one more time tonight :haha: but if not then I'm still pretty sure we've hit the egg. Woohoo!

I'm also sorry for all the 'O'ing' drama :dohh: TTC is so much of a rollercoaster ride!


----------



## LillyTame

No worries, Kuawen! :hugs: TTC is definitely a rollercoaster! From one minute to the next, I swear! :dohh: Hope you guys catch that eggy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Ugg my temps are everywhere :(.... I was positive I o'd I had o pain, pimples, feeling bloated & slight sore boobs (which usually happens the day after)... Now because of my chart I'm thinking I didn't o & we probably don't have a chance for christmas :(


----------



## LillyTame

I think you did O Jett, todays temp is still above where your coverline is going to be :thumbup:

It's probably just a fallback temp which is common at 2dpo....I'll go try to look up some info for you.


----------



## LillyTame

"Fallback rise: A normal ovulation pattern when your temperature rises then drops slightly immediately after ovulation and then rises again."

"A fallback temperature has no significant effect on a possible pregnancy and the temperature for that day can be ignored. "

Hopefully you get a rise again tomorrow, Jett, then you will know :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Jett- I think it's a fallback rise too. I read a lot about post-O dips yesterday after the one I had too, and the overall message seemed to be that it's the overall pattern that matters, not one day here or there being lower or even under the coverline. I saw a lot of charts on FF with dips on CD2.

tori- I think mine is a bit early to be implantation but late for a fallback rise- that was why I was reading about 'corpus luteum dips'- I'm hoping it was just a bit of extra oestrogen that's gone now whatever it was!


----------



## tori0713

Jett, I didn't temp for very long, but I really hope that you o'd! I agree with the other ladies, it looks like it was yesterday.

Fezzle, I didn't temp this past month that I got my BFP but I think you're right! I wish I had because I swear I either implanted early or O'd early with my HCG being as high as it was at what I thought was 14dpo and 16dpo.


----------



## Jett55

Thanks ladies that helps a lot guess we shall see what tomorrows bring :)


----------



## LillyTame

We told you Jett!:thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Jett55

Yep I got cross hairs today :happydance: & so did you Lilly fxxed!


----------



## tori0713

Yay for you, Jett, and Lilly in the TWW!!! I hope the next 2 weeks fly! When are you both testing?!


----------



## Jett55

I'm due for af the 20th so I'll test the 21st :)


----------



## LillyTame

I have a doc appt tuesday and she wants me to get bloods, so it's early, but I won't fight it :haha: But knowing me I'll start peeing on things this weekend anyway! lol


----------



## tori0713

I was shocked when I got first extremely faint positive at a doctor's appointment at 8dpo. Of course when I got a really nice positive, I called and said, did the exam I had just a few days ago hurt the baby?! They laughed, and said no but it was quite funny that I ended up being pregnant at the appointment.


----------



## Fezzle

What was the appointment for, tori? When do you go for your next appointment?

Yay for crosshairs, Lilly and Jett!


----------



## Enduringplum

Congratulations, Tori! That's awesome and fills me with hope for all of us!


----------



## LillyTame

Enduring, I don't have your test day down :shrug: When are you testing? Our 1st 2 days look similiar!

That makes 3 of us on 3dpo (Enduring, Me, & Jett) :happydance: plus Pirate @ 2dpo!


----------



## LillyTame

We are going to have a cluster of testing! Exciting! Am I the ONLY one planning on testing a wee bit early? :haha:


----------



## Enduringplum

Ugh, another Two Week Wait! I feel so completely useless during the 2WW that I'm almost glad my cycles are on the longer side, because that means I have more of a break between each 2WW. I can't focus on anything for more than a few minutes before I'm distracted by symptom spotting and baby hopes. I'm only on 5 DPO and I'm dying to test. I'm sure many of y'all can relate. :)

I was sick for a while this Cycle and then batteries in both my thermometers died and I took my time replacing them, but I think I was just able to catch ovulation and my thermal shift. The good news for me this cycle is that my Post-O temps are the most stable, consistent temps I've had since the cycle I conceived my now five-year-old daughter, who was conceived through IUI and injectables. I also likely ovulated on CD18, which is a big improvement over my usual ovulation day of CD24.

I know that doesn't mean that this will necessarily be my lucky month, but it does make me feel that my fertility regimen of Fertilaid, evening primrose oil from menstruation to ovulation, optimized Folate, and natural progesterone cream seems to be working. I'm also taking metformin for my PCOS and my lupus drugs, but I didn't see any real improvement in my cycles until I added all those supplements; even losing thirty pounds didn't seem to help.

I'm hopeful that even if I don't conceive this month, that I'll continue to see more positive changes in my next Cycle; the closer my irregular Cycles get to normal, the happier I am with them. 

I hope everyone else is having a good month, too, and I'm so happy to see that Tori has had a BFP! My fingers are crossed that we'll get a lot more of those this month.


----------



## Enduringplum

LillyTame said:


> Enduring, I don't have your test day down :shrug: When are you testing? Our 1st 2 days look similiar!
> 
> That makes 3 of us on 3dpo (Enduring, Me, & Jett) :happydance: plus Pirate @ 2dpo!

I'm planning to test on 10 DPO, at the earliest, which will be Sunday. Generally I cave and test at 8 or 9 DPO, but I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## LillyTame

oops :dohh: I didn't look close enough, I thought you were only 3dpo! Well if it makes you feel any better I'm only 3dpo and will probably be testing this weekend! lol


----------



## Enduringplum

LillyTame said:


> oops :dohh: I didn't look close enough, I thought you were only 3dpo! Well if it makes you feel any better I'm only 3dpo and will probably be testing this weekend! lol

It wasn't you. I hadn't updated my FF chart yet, so it was only showing 3DPO when you looked. I don't want to gaslight you! 

And it does make me feel a bit better. :)


----------



## tori0713

Fezzle said:


> What was the appointment for, tori? When do you go for your next appointment?
> 
> Yay for crosshairs, Lilly and Jett!

I was in for a chemical pregnancy the previous month. We decided to NTNP after we had the faintest positive and then I started bleeding the following day. The doctor wanted to see me to rule out any issues.

I go on January 2nd for my full OB work up! I'll be 8+2 so I'm hoping the little bean looks partly human on u/s.


----------



## tori0713

Enduringplum said:


> Congratulations, Tori! That's awesome and fills me with hope for all of us!

Thanks, Enduring! I hope this month is it for you and that this TWW goes by quickly! Can't wait to hear that you've got your BFP!


----------



## Fezzle

Sounds like good timing, tori!

Lilly, I'm 7dpo but still testing after you!


----------



## LillyTame

I know, I noticed that Fezzle...I don't know how you're going to do it!! lol


----------



## Jett55

I might test a day or 2 early since I have a frer but it just kinda depends. I quit testing early since bfns along with AF was waaay too much disappointment. but if things keep going like they are I might test. I have like 4 pimples on my face which is unusual for me I might get 1 or 2 but normally I have none even dh pointed it out. Not trying to symptom spot but when you notice something out of the norm makes ya a wee bit curious :)


----------



## LillyTame

Out of the 11 cycles I've been TTC I managed to wait for AF once! :dohh::haha: I'm a POASA! 

I said once I get past DPO7 I'll allow myself to symptom spot all I want! :sulk: Anything before that I'm just chalking up to progesterone :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Yah Lilly I usually always link symptoms to other logical stuff like hmm maybe I've eaten more oily foods. Oh cramps maybe it's AF or just upset stomach. feeling sick perhaps I caught a bug. Pretty sure imma be the girl who pees on 10 different hpts & still doesn't believe it :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

I think that's how my OH is going to be...he even said I'll have to have 3 of the ones that actually say pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Enduringplum

Jett, Lilly, I'm with you ladies. It'll take a few clear positive HPTs to convince me I'm pregnant. As soon as I have one, however, I'm calling my OB/Gyn right away so I can see her as soon as possible!

A few cycles back my partner and I had a chemical pregnancy, so I'm ambivalent about testing early. On the one hand it's _so_ hard for me to wait until I'm late, but on the other hand I don't think I want to deal with the disappointment of knowing I ovulated and had an egg implant that turned out to be a non-viable egg. It's certainly not the same as miscarrying, which is obviously devastating, but it's still a little sad and frustrating.

In any case, after I finish knitting sweaters for my daughter and my partner's daughter, I'm going to begin a baby blanket to work on during my next 2WW. Or during my pregnancy! I'm remaining optimistic here. :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Woot woot!


----------



## tori0713

If it gives you some extra hope, the one month I decided not to actively try or symptom spot, I had unusual symptoms that lead me to test and I got my BFP. It's funny how the timing works. We NTNP for about 5 months, then actively tried for 6, and got our BFP the following month that I threw in the trying towel.


----------



## lovelymiss

Enduring- the blanket idea sounds great. Here's hoping it's during pregnancy! 

Can't wait for some testing to come up. I get so anxious. My SIL is currently trying and she was late on Thanksgiving so she tested with one of my left over tests (it was so hard for me not to use ALL of mine! LOL. Dunno why I kept one). I was on pins and needles while she was in the bathroom. One of my friends texts me during her 2WW and I'm always way into it with her hahaha. 

FXed, ladies!!!


----------



## Fezzle

I saw so many BFNs when I had that long cycle when I thought I had ovulated that it put me off testing early!


----------



## Pirate

Yeah, I'm firmly convinced that it will take a couple....or 17 BFPs to convince me that it is actually real and I probably won't fully believe it until I see a blob of cells with a heartbeat on an ultrasound monitor. 10 TTC cycles, 5 NTBP (not trying, barely preventing), and a few scares over the years and I've never even seen so much as an evap.


----------



## Jett55

11 or 12ish ttc cycles 8 ntnp cycles & a few scares & never ever seen a bfp or anything close to it just af. It's funny they tell ya not to try & relax if that we're the case I would have like 5 babies & another on the way.


----------



## Fezzle

Like when people say that you find your significant other when you stop looking. It's amazing how many people I know have mentally revised their own dating story to make it sound like their OH just fell into their lap in an unpredictable way.


----------



## LillyTame

lovelymiss said:


> Can't wait for some testing to come up. I get so anxious. My SIL is currently trying and she was late on Thanksgiving so she tested with one of my left over tests (it was so hard for me not to use ALL of mine! LOL. Dunno why I kept one). I was on pins and needles while she was in the bathroom.

Don't leave us hanging, lovelymiss! Did she get a BFP? :shrug:


I think it's crazy how some women get evap after evap that are pretty convincing and the closest I've gotten was one really thin blue line that was obviously an evap :dohh:

I've been officially TTC since last Jan, this is cycle 11 though since my cycles are on the longer side. NTNP 2 months before that. :coffee: 

Oh....and I tried for about 4 months with an ex a few years ago and nada! And he had great sperm....two kids plus he said he had an ex that had a _couple_ abortions!


----------



## Renaendel

I have to test early. If I don't I obsess throughout the day about it. With a morning bfn I can let go of it and move on with my day. I just accept that that is how it will be. That is the best way for me to do it even with my losses and numerous failed months.


----------



## Jett55

Fezzle said:


> Like when people say that you find your significant other when you stop looking. It's amazing how many people I know have mentally revised their own dating story to make it sound like their OH just fell into their lap in an unpredictable way.

Riiiight... my dh & I were best friends for like 2 years & us ending up together was a tad bit unexpected & I wasn't on the omfg I gotta find a husband train but still wasn't the he fell into my lap "fairytale" either. 

I've never ever seen an evap even after checking it hours later.  I usually don't even wait the time limit on hpts either if it's not positive right away I throw it the trash.


----------



## LillyTame

I don't usually keep mine long, but I have gone back to a few hours later and still never saw a convincing evap. Some times I stare so hard for the longest time, looking at all angles, in all lights in the house, even outside once or twice :blush::haha:


----------



## MItoDC

Yikes - I'm way behind on this thread. Congrats Tori! Fx for everyone this cycle! I'm in the TWW right now too. I started Fertilaid and OvaBoost this month and ovulated 5 days earlier than my normal day! I'm super thankful that at the very least it means that I won't start AF on Xmas eve or Xmas day - which is what I was looking at before! And at the very most I'll have a little Xmas miracle... but I'm not putting too much hope in that since DH's sperm morph is low and I can't imagine that just a few weeks of Fertilaid for him would help with that enough to get us preggers this round!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey MItoDC :wave: good luck this cycle :dust: Yea, they say it takes 60-70 days for the new sperm to cycle in....so 60 days at least days from when he started. I tried to get my OH to take it...he lasted a few weeks but didn't take it all :dohh: I get tired of being a babysitter and asking him everyday if he took it :roll: But his count and motility was better at the next check :shrug:

What day are you testing?


----------



## MItoDC

Thanks LillyTame! If I don't start AF on the 18th I'll probably test on the 19th if my temperature is high. If it's dropping I'll probably wait a few more days. I've had too many BFNs to put myself through another one, so I'll try to hold out as long as possible... but for now you can put me down for the 18th.


----------



## LillyTame

18th! :thumbup: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Testing buddy!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Also- I might have to check out this OvuBoost! Though I have a shitload of supplements already that I'm not taking in case any of them have been messing with my cycle!


----------



## MItoDC

Yay! Yeah - truthfully I kind of only started taking it so that DH would take his supplements. And I'm not exactly sure if it making me ovulate 5 days is a good or a bad thing! haha! But instead of ovulating on Day 19 or 20 I ovulated on Day 15, which is much closer to the average I suppose. I also had REALLY sore bbs and I could feel my ovaries this cycle - they were really sore too. Again - not sure if any of that is actually good - but since we haven't gotten a BFP in 16 months of TTC, I figured any change could be good!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm very happy to report that all signs pointed to me being very VERY fertile yesterday and O was confirmed for CD20 :thumbup: Ironically enough my projected testing date according to FF is Christmas Eve, but we'll see if I can manage to wait that long :rofl: would anyone blame me for peeking at my presents this year?!

Hmm DH and I did a round of Fertilaid recently, but couldn't keep it up because of cost ($54 for a months supply is just too steep for us...) but I'm taking the Vitamin Shoppe brand prenatals. If we don't catch it this cycle I might look into OvuBoost, because my O has been getting progressively later and later in my cycle.


----------



## lovelymiss

LillyTame said:


> Don't leave us hanging, lovelymiss! Did she get a BFP? :shrug:

No. :( I believe AF came. She's been NTNP for a couple months, so she's not too let down yet. Her first pregnancy came pretty easy. My brother is still not 150% on board, so I dunno how it's working over there! LOL. 

I've seen some very convincing evaps!! Ugh. Such let downs. :( Seems like next week is the big testing week!?


----------



## Jett55

Question.... what is ovuboost?


----------



## Jett55

This is totally me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 15.png
File size: 195.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, looks like 7 testers, so far, between the 15th and 21st! :thumbup: That should be a busy week for us....crap...I'll be home that week, I don't check in as much when I'm at home lol. 

FXd we light that week up with BFPs, like a christmas tree! :happydance:

:dust::xmas9::dust::xmas16:
:dust::xmas9::dust::xmas16:
:dust::xmas9::dust::xmas16:
:dust::xmas9::dust::xmas16:
:dust::xmas9::dust::xmas16:
:dust::xmas9::dust::xmas16:


----------



## LillyTame

Jett, I'm totally stealing that for my journal! :haha:


----------



## MollyGrue

Jett55 said:


> This is totally me :haha:

I've been singing, "All I want for Christmas is yoooooou, baaaaaby" to my uterus for three days now.

AF is due the 17th, so I'll probably test then. I don't know if I can handle six more days!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi MollyGrue :flower: Welcome aboard! I'll add you to the 17th! :dust:


----------



## Jett55

Go for it Lilly glad ya liked it ;)


----------



## tori0713

So many testers in such a short time, that can probably only mean good things :) KMFX for all of you ladies!


----------



## Fezzle

Looking at the ovuboost ingredients, I have a lot of them already individually- I figure the ones for egg quality can't hurt when you're 37!


----------



## stuckinoki

Positive OPK today! Right on schedule for a Christmas Day Test! lol


----------



## MItoDC

Yeah - I like that it's just in one pill... though you do have to take it 4X a day!


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo, Stuck! Catch that eggy! Give us our xmas BFP! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

I am so excited to see all the December BFPs.


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh! I meant to share with you ladies....I've been completely cigarette free for 8 days now!


----------



## Jett55

Whooot!!! :happydance: keep it up! .... I epicly failed at the quitting but it's extremely hard not to when you get dreaded af. I'm sure I'll quit soon & if not as soon as I see the 2 pink lines I'm fer sure not smoking. Def motivation to quit :)


----------



## Pirate

stuckinoki said:


> oh! I meant to share with you ladies....i've been completely cigarette free for 8 days now!

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

The first 24 hours were the absolute HARDEST to get through, and then the next 2 days were pretty bad as well, but not like the first day....after that it was more of a "well, I've made it 24 hours, lets see if I can go 48 [...72...etc]"

I still get cravings and urges just past the 1 week mark, but that's mostly when stuff is going wrong, and a lot of shit has gone wrong this week! lol.

But now that I've come this far, I don't see myself picking the habit back up :)


----------



## LillyTame

Wow! Way to go Stuck! It's hard going cold turkey! Great job!:thumbup: Hope you are rewarded with the prized :bfp: :haha:


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Stuck! Keep it up! :wohoo:


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies! I feel so much better already, and my skin has really cleared up too!

It was tough, but completely worth it....and it totally helped that the day I quit I was SO hungover that I couldn't have smoked even if I wanted to. lol.


----------



## LillyTame

Does you DH smoke too?


----------



## Pirate

If you can stay smoke free after the week you've had, I think it will last forever!


----------



## stuckinoki

Nope...DH is vehemently anti-smoker....but I told him that he knew I smoked when I met him, and I'm sure as hell not quitting FOR him. 

But I quit...for myself. lol


----------



## LillyTame

Good for you! I was going to say hopefully that makes it easier that he doesn't. Or it was going to make it harder if he did.

Smoke-free! Alriiiiiight! :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

GRATS stuckinoki. Nice work on quitting for yourself!


----------



## Fezzle

Well done, stuckinoki!!


----------



## tori0713

Awesome, stuckinoki! So glad you're doing it for you and just in time for the TWW. 

Who's testing soon?!


----------



## MollyGrue

It's so so so so light, but is this a BFP? 10 dpo, actually my third pee of the AM (after 1am, 4am - took this at 5:30am), cramping for the last 3 days off and on.

Second picture is a filter to try and make it more clear. It's super light, especially on my computer. I woke the hubs up an hour early to make him look, and he could see the second line while still half asleep without his glasses. HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO FOCUS ON ANYTHING?
 



Attached Files:







20131213_055254.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 16









IMG_20131213_055423.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Fezzle

I see something in the 2nd picture! Hopefully you'll have a dark one tomorrow morning!


----------



## MItoDC

I think I see it in the second one too!


----------



## natjenson

I can defo see something there Hun...test again in 48 hrs you should see a much darker line by then.:flower: 

Mind I say test in 48hrs....I'd be peeing on blooming everything now lol...
Poas aholic and proud lol...

Ok ok I lie...I have been I recovered for 6days now.bahahahahaha....no choice af hit! The cow bag! Lol

Good luck...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Renaendel

Second pic looks amazing but I can't see color. Pee on all the sticks, probably tomorrow it will be picture indisputable. I couldn't wait either nat. GRATS Molly


----------



## LillyTame

I have to admit, I wasn't expecting to see a thing but when I blew the pic up I definitely saw it! Like Renae says though, no color. Is it more pink in person? FX'd x1000! Hope you get a BIG FAT GLARING line very soon! :dust:




natjenson said:


> Mind I say test in 48hrs....I'd be peeing on blooming everything now lol...
> Poas aholic and proud lol...

Yea, when I read the first line I was yeaaaa right! I'd be peeing on everything every time I had to pee! :rofl: I even logged on just about to say 6dpo and I managed to not pee on a stick this morning! :haha:




Renaendel said:


> Pee on all the sticks

This would totally be me! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62619-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-allofthesticks.jpg

Remember this Gem, GP? :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

OMG, LILLY! I totally forgot I made that! :rofl:


I think it's pink! I think we've got an early BFP on our hands!


----------



## Kuawen

I see something in both photos! KMFX'd it gets darker for you! :wohoo:


----------



## kksy9b

I definitely see something on the second. You're still so early and remember the hcg doubles every 48 hours so if you test tomorrow there may not be much difference...but with that I dont know if I would be able to resist! Good luck!!


----------



## MItoDC

Random question for everyone - do any of you find that your bbs hurt more when you're cold? Mine are SO sore today, but I've also been absolutely freezing all day (it feels like our office has the AC on and it's only 20 degrees F outside!) and I've had goosebumps and hard nipples (haha tmi!) all day... so I was trying to tell if that's why they feel extra sore!


----------



## Fezzle

Boobs no, but nipples yes- I think!


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, for me it's the nipples that hurt when I get really cold, but that's it.


----------



## MItoDC

This is more underarm and underneath with some twinges. It's probably these supplements that I've started taking this month.


----------



## LillyTame

I've heard underarm, side of breast soreness can be a good sign...don't go buying nappies yet, though :haha: I had one month that my boobs were just KILLING me...turned out to be nothing :shrug:

Are you a big symptom spotter/collector? I'm gonna start my symptom spotting today lol I try to ignore any "signs" too early in the 2ww.


----------



## Nicki123

Lilly I have not had sore boobs this pregnancy but my armpits are sore instead.

Molly I see sthg on the second stick. Looking fwd to more poas photos tomorrow.


----------



## MollyGrue

Renaendel said:


> Second pic looks amazing but I can't see color. Pee on all the sticks, probably tomorrow it will be picture indisputable. I couldn't wait either nat. GRATS Molly

It was definitely pink in person.

I'm sure I'll POAS again tomorrow morning, and again the day after that. Probably every day until a child pops out of me, haha, just to be sure. Shoot - I might pee on the tree outside just to make sure I don't MISS any sticks! =)

I'm going to chalk up my nausea and recent bout of vomiting this afternoon as a good sign!

Thanks for looking, ladies. I really appreciate it! DH and I are just falling apart with excitement. But you know, trying not to get too excited.


----------



## Fezzle

I wasn't having any symptoms until today- now I have cramps and boob soreness (also under and armpits) and a bit of nipple tingling. Maybe it's AF coming- I wouldn't know since I don't think I've had a proper one since being off the pill! Better than limbo if she is though. I had these symptoms during my limbo time when I thought I was about 3 weeks post-O and that clearly didn't amount to anything either- I think that was just post-BCP craziness though.

Good luck tomorrow, MollyGrue!


----------



## LillyTame

MollyGrue said:


> I'm sure I'll POAS again tomorrow morning, and again the day after that. Probably every day until a child pops out of me, haha, just to be sure. Shoot - I might pee on the tree outside just to make sure I don't MISS any sticks! =)

:haha:

Everything sounds good! Can't wait to see tomorrow's stick! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> I wasn't having any symptoms until today- now I have cramps and boob soreness (also under and armpits) and a bit of nipple tingling. Maybe it's AF coming- I wouldn't know since I don't think I've had a proper one since being off the pill! Better than limbo if she is though. I had these symptoms during my limbo time when I thought I was about 3 weeks post-O and that clearly didn't amount to anything either- I think that was just post-BCP craziness though.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, MollyGrue!

Fezzle, I swear the minute I got my progesterone results back today, which are good, my bbs started to feel more sore and I got heartburn! :dohh: Gotta all be in my head :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Haha- you would have a fast moving egg! 

I have heartburn but I always have heartburn!


----------



## LillyTame

Exactly! And if an egg implanted early enough to give signs already I'd be worried shitless that it's in a tube! :wacko: That's why I keep telling myself it's just the progesterone! :coffee:


----------



## Renaendel

PREGGERS FAIRY GOOOOOOOO! 
I am kidnapping it and trapping it here in this thread.


----------



## Pirate

I thought about testing this morning. I'm only 7 DPO and I have no symptoms at all so I talked myself out of it. I think I'm going to go crazy by the end of the week. Good thing I have a busy week coming up!


----------



## MollyGrue

So we tested again this morning, three hours after my second middle-of-the-night bathroom break, and look! It's significantly darker than yesterday's (though it's still light), and it started to appear immediately.

Pretty confident now that it's a BFP! I'm 11dpo, my boobs have grown quite a bit, and I'm starting to feel nauseated. So here's our new question, since this is a first for myself and my mister - how likely is it that we've detected a chemical pregnancy? Being the obsessive compulsive type, my excitement is tempered by absolute terror that it will be gone in a few days
 



Attached Files:







20131214_071347.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20131214_071858.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lovelymiss

Molly- that looks like my BFP at 11 DPO!!! 

As for catching the chemical... I dunno. It got darker. That's a great sign. But I really have no input. 

I never had sore boobs during pregnancy. Just sensitive nipples... and no worse than PMSing. =/ My boobs haven't even grown yet. What a gyp!!


----------



## Jett55

That's a bfp congrats Molly & that's most women's first symptom is their boobs hurt like hell. Your bfp isn't that light & you're only 11 dpo so I wouldn't worry about it. Most women I've noticed that experienced chemicals you could barely see the line. GL & sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Pirate

Congrats, Molly!


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay, Molly:) Congrats


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Molly!! That one is much clearer already! I've never had a chemical but from what I've seen from others is that over the course of a few days you do not see a progression of the line. I would wait 48 hours and test again, if it continues to get darker then it most likely would not be a chemical. I think the fact that it is a little darker from even yesterday is a great sign!


----------



## MollyGrue

kksy9b said:


> Congratulations Molly!! That one is much clearer already! I've never had a chemical but from what I've seen from others is that over the course of a few days you do not see a progression of the line. I would wait 48 hours and test again, if it continues to get darker then it most likely would not be a chemical. I think the fact that it is a little darker from even yesterday is a great sign!

That is good to know, thanks! It's definitely much darker from yesterday - we weren't even sure we weren't crazy yesterday! We're heading out today to buy more tests, because I'm probably going to just keep POAS until I can get an appointment with my doctor. I meant to do it yesterday, but I was so sick after work that I forgot to call :dohh:


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Molly. Nice early Christmas present :)

With my chemicals, I knew pretty quickly as the line didn't get much darker then got lighter again. Also, with both of them I got my BFP later so I think as you saw a line yesterday there's a good chance you have an early implanter which is a good sign.


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:Congratulations, MollyGrue!! No denying that one! :happydance:

:dust: Stick Little Bean, Stick! :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

That is a beautiful Bfp.


----------



## MollyGrue

Well, now I'm sitting on my couch, drinking ginger soda, and crying like a fool.


----------



## Jett55

Holy cow Lilly your chart is looking awesome :) I know you're only 7dpo but it's looking good

:dust:


----------



## tori0713

Congrats, Molly! 

As for the chemical aspect, I had a chemical the month before I got my BFP. It was the faintest line and I started bleeding the next day, it was the day before my period was due. I never got a line as dark as your 11dpo with the chemical, but with my BFP it was darker than the chemical at (we NTNP, so what I think is) 9dpo. 11dpo was obvious, then the day I missed my period was super dark. 

Stick little bean, stick!


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> I thought about testing this morning. I'm only 7 DPO and I have no symptoms at all so I talked myself out of it. I think I'm going to go crazy by the end of the week. Good thing I have a busy week coming up!

I almost tested! I even peed in a cup :dohh: What stopped me? My tests aren't in the bathroom! :rofl: I didn't put them away when I bought them so I just used that as a sign that it's not meant for me to test today! :thumbup: That's the hard part about the weekends though....I'm home all day! It's gonna be a long day! :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations Molly!!!!


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Pirate said:
> 
> 
> I thought about testing this morning. I'm only 7 DPO and I have no symptoms at all so I talked myself out of it. I think I'm going to go crazy by the end of the week. Good thing I have a busy week coming up!
> 
> I almost tested! I even peed in a cup :dohh: What stopped me? My tests aren't in the bathroom! :rofl: I didn't put them away when I bought them so I just used that as a sign that it's not meant for me to test today! :thumbup: That's the hard part about the weekends though....I'm home all day! It's gonna be a long day! :dohh:Click to expand...

I finally peed on an OPK a little bit ago because I NEEDED to pee on something. Now that it's out of my system I think I can make it to Friday. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: I ALMOST did that too! But changed my mind at the last second. Maybe if I start itching to POAS again later I'll try that to help my jonesin lol


----------



## Pirate

I highly recommend it! At least with OPKs you know what you're going to get so there is no false hope, but you still get to satisfy the urge. 

Oh, and wander over to Biblio's journal if you haven't already! :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

going, going, going!


----------



## MItoDC

LillyTame said:


> I've heard underarm, side of breast soreness can be a good sign...don't go buying nappies yet, though :haha: I had one month that my boobs were just KILLING me...turned out to be nothing :shrug:
> 
> Are you a big symptom spotter/collector? I'm gonna start my symptom spotting today lol I try to ignore any "signs" too early in the 2ww.

I try REALLY hard not to be a symptom spotter... but inevitably am. Though the longer I go without a BFP the more I try to explain symptoms away instead of using them to try to convince myself that I'm pregnant! :wacko: lol


----------



## LillyTame

MItoDC said:


> I try REALLY hard not to be a symptom spotter... but inevitably am. Though the longer I go without a BFP the more I try to explain symptoms away instead of using them to try to convince myself that I'm pregnant! :wacko: lol

Yea I'm the same way....I said I would let myself s/s this time but after so long, I can just explain any symptom or know it's usual for my tww.

Tested this morning at 8dpo...BFN and I feel like AF could come any minute, although I know she'll make me wait another 4 days. :coffee:

This makes a year. We'll be NTNP after this. A part of me will miss trying and having that hope every cycle, but the other part of me is ready to let go and take a break.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Molly!


----------



## Jett55

Lilly I might join you with the ntnp our year of ttc is in January. But regardless 8dpo is early & your chart still looks fantastic. Hopefully neither one of us will have to ntnp & we get our Christmas bfps :) :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Same for you, Jett! I love that your temp jumped right back up! :happydance: lmao I'm looking at my chart going "it means nothing" then at yours going "oh that looks good"! Oh the hypocrisy! 

So there is the 2 people in my head...one that wants to be hopeful and the other that keeps saying it's not meant to be and it's not gonna happen. Considering the 2nd has been right for a year now...it's hard to ignore her. Why do I feel like a Debbie Downer today?! See this is just making me think PMS :dohh:

OK, we are supposed to have a tester or two today....cheer me up with some more BFPs ladies!:dust:


----------



## Elsa50501

LillyTame said:


> Same for you, Jett! I love that your temp jumped right back up! :happydance: lmao I'm looking at my chart going "it means nothing" then at yours going "oh that looks good"! Oh the hypocrisy!
> 
> So there is the 2 people in my head...one that wants to be hopeful and the other that keeps saying it's not meant to be and it's not gonna happen. Considering the 2nd has been right for a year now...it's hard to ignore her. Why do I feel like a Debbie Downer today?! See this is just making me think PMS :dohh:
> 
> OK, we are supposed to have a tester or two today....cheer me up with some more BFPs ladies!:dust:

Let's just hope it's not PMS and that instead it's just your run of the mill holiday stress kicking in! If I wasn't at cycle day 12 I would have thought yesterday that AF was on her way (instead of O'ing on the way). Just that stressful time of year making the sad/evil thoughts come out lol. 

But I also completely get what your saying, it's almost easier to say "it's probably just PMS" than thinking you've got something and then getting let down. We all do it! FX'd.


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Same for you, Jett! I love that your temp jumped right back up! :happydance: lmao I'm looking at my chart going "it means nothing" then at yours going "oh that looks good"! Oh the hypocrisy!
> 
> So there is the 2 people in my head...one that wants to be hopeful and the other that keeps saying it's not meant to be and it's not gonna happen. Considering the 2nd has been right for a year now...it's hard to ignore her. Why do I feel like a Debbie Downer today?! See this is just making me think PMS :dohh:
> 
> OK, we are supposed to have a tester or two today....cheer me up with some more BFPs ladies!:dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I understand the Debbie Downer days! This TTC business sucks. The only reason that I'm testing on Friday is because I want to know if I can drink at the pre-commencement party. Otherwise I'd just wait it out. I'm having no symptoms at all. Nada. Nothing at all to give me hope. Just waiting on Cycle 12 to commence sometime next weekend or Monday and keeping my fingers crossed that AF won't be too mean to me as a Christmas present.


----------



## Jett55

Lilly I'm just like you looking at your chart all like it looks good & at mine like hmm it's okay I guess. And I have both sides in my head one says ooo maybe you'll get a bfp the other side says no :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

Af arrived this morning bang on time:-(

On a brighter note I'll be fertile around New years day,so that would be nice if I got my bfp from then


----------



## Jett55

:( Sorry mamadonna :hugs: hopefully the new year will give you some good luck


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks jett,I'm used to it now,almost 4 years down the line *sigh*


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry mamadonna :hugs: Hope you have the best New Year Ever! :dust: I'll start a Jan list some time this week for our ladies that are already looking towards the new year :hug:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, mamadonna! Fx for a New Years baby!


----------



## Pirate

Sorry, mamadonna!


----------



## Enduringplum

I intended to test yesterday, but I'd forgotten to buy more tests, so I had to wait until this morning to see a very clear, dark BFP! The only other +HPT I've had since I conceived my daughter more than five years ago was a very faint positive that turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. 

My period isn't due until Thursday and I'm praying that day will come and go without any sign of her and that I'll have a healthy nine months ahead of me. I already called my gynecologist to have them call in a progesterone supplement prescription and to schedule my blood work, which I'll have done Wednesday morning.

My partner and I are both unbelievably excited, happy, and nervous.


----------



## Enduringplum

MiltoDC,

I've been taking Fertilaid for the last several cycles and I think it's really helped me a great deal. I have PCOS and typically have very long cycles, but it nudged my ovulation day up about five days and really seems to have regulated my hormones, because I have almost totally flat temperatures now. Hopefully it will work well for you, too!


----------



## Enduringplum

That's fantastic, Stucki!

I remember being a kid when my mom was quitting and it was miserable for everyone, so it's best that you're doing it now. It's wonderful that you're quitting for yourself and awesome that you're actually doing it! I have so many friends who say they want to quit, but then they never get around to going through with it for one reason or another; I don't judge them, because I've never smoked and I know it's an unbelievably tough addiction to kick, but that makes me respect those who do quit even more.


----------



## Enduringplum

Mollygrue, congratulations! I'm right there with you both with the giant breasts and worrying about a chemical pregnancy.

There aren't any good statistics on how common chemical pregnancies are, because most of the time they pass completely undetected. Unfortunately it's impossible to know if it's a chemical pregnancy or not until your expected period day comes and goes. 

My fingers are crossed for you that it passes without any excitement and that you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations, Enduringplum!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stick little bean, stick! :dust:


AFM, 9dpo & bfn


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Enduringplum!!!! :happydance:

Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats Enduringplum! Lots of sticky bean dust! :dust: 

Lilly your chart still looks amazing. My temp dropped soo I'm thinking this isn't my month. :/


----------



## MItoDC

Enduringplum said:


> MiltoDC,
> 
> I've been taking Fertilaid for the last several cycles and I think it's really helped me a great deal. I have PCOS and typically have very long cycles, but it nudged my ovulation day up about five days and really seems to have regulated my hormones, because I have almost totally flat temperatures now. Hopefully it will work well for you, too!

OMG! Congratulations!!! And THANK YOU for the ray of hope. I'm feeling pretty down today because my temperature took a dive this morning, but seeing this from you gives me hope for the next cycle!!

Fx for a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## MItoDC

Jett55 said:


> My temp dropped soo I'm thinking this isn't my month. :/

You and me both Jett. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry momadonna. You and I can get those January BFPs. Congratulations EnduringPlum, I think every Bfp makes this thread a little more lucky for all of us. GRATS! Have you told your partner yet, or is that going to be a holiday surprise?


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Molly and Enduringplum!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations enduringplum!!


----------



## Jett55

Took a frer & got a light but very there 2nd line I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh! Can't wait to see! Hope it keeps getting darker!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :hi: 

Enduringplum and Molly.....BIG congratualtions to you both.yaye.:wohoo: 

Good luck the rest of you December testers...:thumbup: 
I hope to be able to join you again.althoe it's litterally like that last day of December lol...does that count haha...
Think I am gearing up hear...got the Ewcm and tender tubes...

Oh btw...Lilly your chart DOES look amaizing...good luck Hun...:). Fx for you.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Jett55 said:


> Took a frer & got a light but very there 2nd line I'll post pics when I get a chance.

Ohhh jett55 this is exciting. :happydance: 3 bfp's In a week....good luck Hun.:thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Renaendel

Omg Jett! I am so happy for you. December is turning out to be such an amazing month. :cloud9:


----------



## Jett55

Heres pics not very good *phone * the line came up literally a 2nd after the control
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131216_140655_124.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 17









IMG_20131216_141705_635.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## natjenson

Oh yes it's defiantly there Hun...no squinting or iPad tilting lol..it's there for sure :thumbup: 

:wohoo: ...that's a line and it's pink.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Fezzle

I can see them! A very good start, especially with how early you are! :happydance:

I've been trying to decide if I want to possibly waste a FRER on Wed, but now seeing yours I think I will just so if I get a negative, I am confident it's a real negative!


----------



## Jett55

Thanks ladies I'm freaking out I guess maybe I really did see somethin on the ic today I couldn't decide figured evap so I took a frer fifth wee of the day & surprise surprise I'm literally crying


----------



## Pirate

Congrats, Jett!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Congratulations to the ladies with BFPs!!! So exciting to see so many popping up on this these!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations jett!!!!


----------



## tori0713

Congrats enduring! So excited for you!

Jett, my BFP started that light at what I think was 9dpo and ended up being darker than the control line at 14dpo. Congrats, mama! :)


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay! It's so nice to see all of these holiday BFPs! Congrats Enduringplum and Jett:) I just love seeing positive pee sticks!

I according to all of my body signs and patterns I should be O'ing in the next two days (I noticed a pattern with my CM that happens literally exactly 2 days before I O every month). So as long as I do I'm going to be testing on December 30th (second time around in December!) I hope I have a second shot to add another BFP this month too! 

I'm smiling so wide for you guys! So glad for these December testers. Lillytame, I've been chart stalking you, so I hope you get your BFP next:).


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations, Jett! I see that fuzzy pink line very well! :happydance:

Good luck Elsa, I'll add you to the 30th.:thumbup:

nat, let me know if you want me to add you too!


----------



## Jett55

Thanks ladies I think after tomorrow I'm going to quit temping so I don't go crazy :) & I'm still in shock I have ics but def not as sensitive as a frer. But I wanna see more than one bfp just to be sure :)


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck to the ladies still in for this month! Seems like there are lots of Christmas wishes coming true!


----------



## Enduringplum

Renaendel said:


> GRATS! Have you told your partner yet, or is that going to be a holiday surprise?

I couldn't wait to tell him. I peed on the stick and practically ran into my empty living room (my daughter and I just moved over the weekend, so all it has in it is boxes, a folding table, and one computer chair) and dragged him to the bathroom to look at the test! We're both very nervous/excited and I think he was in a state of shock all morning, but he was very happy. This afternoon every time he would talk about our pregnancy he would both grin and get a little misty-eyed; it was sweet. Apparently when he saw his mom today she was asking if we any news, but we hadn't even told anyone we were TTC, so she must be psychic.

I think I will wait until closer to Christmas to tell my mom and dad, but I'm going to tell my best friend soon after my appointment Wednesday.

We've agreed not to tell anyone else until


----------



## Enduringplum

Jett55 said:


> Heres pics not very good *phone * the line came up literally a 2nd after the control

Fantastic! Those aren't even squinters. Congratulations, Jett!


----------



## Nicki123

Yay so much good news on this thread! Congrats to everyone who got their BFP, I hope there are a few more to come.


----------



## Fezzle

:xmas13: <---- not laughing, this is me rolling around in all the lucky baby dust on this thread


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations Jett!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

So much dust on this thread this month!

Congrats Enduring and Jett!! What wonderful news. 

And yay for testing again, Elsa!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs: Sorry for the bfn, Lily. There's still time! I got a bfn at 9dpo. 

Sorry about af mamadonna. :(


----------



## stuckinoki

I think my chart is confused this month, or my body is.

I've never had temps flatline like this after a rise. I'm wondering if I didn't actually ovulate?


----------



## MItoDC

WOW! Congratulations to all the BFPs!!! I gave up on this cycle yesterday when my temperature dropped - but it shot back up this morning and I'm allowing just a hint of hope in today. Trying not to go further than that though since I've had too many disappointments... still planning to test tomorrow if my temperature stays high and AF doesn't show her ugly face.


----------



## Pirate

stuckinoki said:


> I think my chart is confused this month, or my body is.
> 
> I've never had temps flatline like this after a rise. I'm wondering if I didn't actually ovulate?

Your temp is still high though, so hopefully that is a good thing!


----------



## Fezzle

I would think if you didn't ovulate, the temps wouldn't have risen at all or would have gone back down to the pre-O temps. Is this your first natural one without any triggers or progesterone for awhile? Maybe that makes a difference?

MItoDC- Fx for you! Hopefully we'll both be testing tomorrow morning (and hopefully get good news!).


----------



## MItoDC

stuckinoki said:


> I think my chart is confused this month, or my body is.
> 
> I've never had temps flatline like this after a rise. I'm wondering if I didn't actually ovulate?

Oh gosh - you have such a beautiful temp shift though! Sure seems like that would indicate a good O?


----------



## MItoDC

Fezzle said:


> MItoDC- Fx for you! Hopefully we'll both be testing tomorrow morning (and hopefully get good news!).

Fx for you too!!!! :hugs: Until then I'll be trying to function today without being completely consumed by the "what if's!" :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats to all those ladies with holiday BFPs! So exciting! Here's some sticky dust! :dust:


Stucki, I don't see anything wrong with your chart. I agree that it might look a little different since it's unmedicated, but that's a beautiful shift with some sustained high temps.


----------



## Jett55

Do not give up if your temp drops I was about 99% sure I was out & bam :bfp: but I've always had a good feeling for December or January I was sure we'd conceive then so my gut was right along with the lady who told me a few months ago that we'd have a baby soon :happydance: good luck to everyone else waiting! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MItoDC

Jett55 said:


> Do not give up if your temp drops I was about 99% sure I was out & bam :bfp: but I've always had a good feeling for December or January I was sure we'd conceive then so my gut was right along with the lady who told me a few months ago that we'd have a baby soon :happydance: good luck to everyone else waiting!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks Jett! Any symptoms you want to share with all of us hopefuls? :friends:


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Jett!! :wohoo:

I'm getting so nervous. Only two more days until I test before my post op appointment. It'll be 8 or 9 DPO so I know there's a good chance I could get a false negative but I'm still hoping beyond hope...


----------



## Jett55

My only symptoms pimples, tad bit of nausea, & craving buffalo chicken wings like a mad woman other than that nothing :)


----------



## Renaendel

So many tests over the next few days. There is going to be some serious stalking going around. Good news on this front I ovulated a bit ealier than expected so I get two test dates this month. Will you add me for new years eve? That shoud be 14dpo. Sex has been perfect so crossing my fingers. :yipee::xmas13::bunny: good idea on rolling in the dust fezzle.

Stuckinoki that looks like a good strong ovulation to me. Mito if AF doesn't show tomorrow you need to test for sure.


----------



## LillyTame

Renae for New Years eve :thumbup:

I need to get on our Jan list :dohh: Just being a lazy bum! What color for Jan, ladies?


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Renae for New Years eve :thumbup:
> 
> I need to get on our Jan list :dohh: Just being a lazy bum! What color for Jan, ladies?

Light blue for snow/ice/cold?


----------



## Jett55

Took two ICS today & def see the progression from yesterday's ic :happydance: the pic is my journal if u want to see.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, I like that idea, Pirate! Light Blue it is!

Ok...which one:

Number 1
Number 2
Number 3


Awesome, Jett! :happydance::hugs: It's gonna be feeling more real with each line!


----------



## stuckinoki

Jett...where's your journal? I don't see a link and I want ot see your tests!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I like number 3....January always makes me think of ice and snow :)


----------



## Pirate

2nd vote for #3!


----------



## Jett55

I vote 3 too :D 

& I don't have a link but it shouldn't be hard to find jetts ttc journey hoping for a happy ending


----------



## LillyTame

Number 3 it is then! I'll put it up later tonight probably. :thumbup:


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies I want to join! I will be testing on the 21st. I have been TTC for 5 months now. I was on birth control pills for 6 years. AF was supposed to arrive on Sunday so now I am 2 days late. I am just giving AF time to show up since I don't want to be sad if it is negative. My breasts are very sore!!! Congrats to all the ladies that receive their BFP's!!


----------



## MollyGrue

Jett55 said:


> Do not give up if your temp drops I was about 99% sure I was out & bam :bfp: but I've always had a good feeling for December or January I was sure we'd conceive then so my gut was right along with the lady who told me a few months ago that we'd have a baby soon :happydance: good luck to everyone else waiting!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hooray! Congratulations, Jett! Happy little Christmas miracle to you =)


----------



## MollyGrue

Enduringplum said:


> Mollygrue, congratulations! I'm right there with you both with the giant breasts and worrying about a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> There aren't any good statistics on how common chemical pregnancies are, because most of the time they pass completely undetected. Unfortunately it's impossible to know if it's a chemical pregnancy or not until your expected period day comes and goes.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you that it passes without any excitement and that you have a happy and healthy nine months!

Thanks! And congratulations! Today was the day AF was supposed to show, and no sign of her. My fears are not completely assuaged, but I'm feeling a bit better. Mostly, I think just being in your first trimester (and/or pregnant at all) is scary. Especially if you're me and prone to compulsion and obsession and anxiety. I'm a fun little bag of tricks!


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome, MomWife! :hi: Added to the 21st!:thumbup: You are so strong!! I would be testing like crazy :haha: :dust:

MollyGrue, have you tested again? Just to see that line get darker seeing as how AF is officially late?


----------



## mamadonna

January 14th will be my testing day and yeah I like number3 too!


----------



## Fezzle

BFN for me this morning; no sign of AF either. Looks like I'm in limbo again so no idea if/when I'll be testing in Jan.


----------



## MItoDC

BFN on a FRER for me too this morning. And pretty sure I screwed up my temp because I woke up so early and wanted to wait until my usual test time, so I lay awake in bed not moving for almost an hour - which Google and these forums tell me was the wrong thing to do. :dohh:

No sign of AF but I have confidence that she'll show up today - because she's a witch like that.


----------



## stuckinoki

MItoDC said:


> BFN on a FRER for me too this morning. And pretty sure I screwed up my temp because I woke up so early and wanted to wait until my usual test time, so I lay awake in bed not moving for almost an hour - which Google and these forums tell me was the wrong thing to do. :dohh:
> 
> No sign of AF but I have confidence that she'll show up today - because she's a witch like that.

OMGosh! You poor thing. An hour one way or another really won't mess your temp up, I can't believe you stayed in bed that long not moving!

For future reference, take your temp even if you wake up earlier or later than usual :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

Sorry, Milto!

I'm trying to have a PMA, so I'm not going to give you a January testing date until I'm officially out for December. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Fezzle said:


> BFN for me this morning; no sign of AF either. Looks like I'm in limbo again so no idea if/when I'll be testing in Jan.

My doc says if you get to CD35 and have a BFN, you more than likely had an anovlatory cycle. That's when he gives me Provera. :shrug:


Speaking of Provera, I won't be able to give an approximate January test date until it works. Until then, PMA for everyone, baby dust for all, and AF dust for those of us that need it!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stuckinoki

Ok...what the hell is PMA?

Post Menstual Anger
Pinch My Ass
Poke My Alligator

Those are just some that come to mind.... :o


----------



## Pirate

*P*ositive *M*ental *A*ttitude. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I kind of like Post Menstrual Anger better. lol


----------



## Fezzle

Is it correct that Provera makes sure it's a new cycle, but you really need Clomid after you get your Provera AF? I feel like that's going to be the next step for me, but they need to do other tests before they'll go for Clomid. Is that when they'll check my tubes and also check OH's sperm to make sure it would be effective?


----------



## MollyGrue

LillyTame said:


> Welcome, MomWife! :hi: Added to the 21st!:thumbup: You are so strong!! I would be testing like crazy :haha: :dust:
> 
> MollyGrue, have you tested again? Just to see that line get darker seeing as how AF is officially late?

I took another one this morning, haha, and it's as dark as or darker than the control line! I also went and confirmed with my doctor, so I'm just waiting to go to my OB-GYN on January 6th! I'm hoping we get to see the heartbeat then. I'm not sure how far along I am - I have a 34 day cycle, so I'm wondering if it calculates differently? FertilityFriend says I'm 4+1, but it's 5+1 since my last period.


----------



## Renaendel

The doctors all do it on lmp, last menstrual period. They will have you at 5+1. Just remember you are at 4+1 for bloods and sizing if doctors freak out that you are behind and let them know.


----------



## Jett55

Poke my alligator :rofl:

Today my temp was the highest I've ever had :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

BFN for me this morning. For a millisec, I knew what it was like to get a BFP! For some strange reason I watched as the strip went from dry to wet and there looked like there was going to be a line :roll: I had a moment of "no way" and then imagining waking up OH! It was nice...but not real. It was just the dye moving up the stick or whatever then the appropriate place was def neg.



mamadonna said:


> January 14th will be my testing day and yeah I like number3 too!

Got it! :thumbup:



stuckinoki said:


> I kind of like Post Menstrual Anger better. lol

:haha: I like Poke my alligator...I can just imagine it with a country accent!



MollyGrue said:


> I took another one this morning, haha, and it's as dark as or darker than the control line! I also went and confirmed with my doctor, so I'm just waiting to go to my OB-GYN on January 6th!

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

Jett55 said:


> Poke my alligator :rofl:
> 
> Today my temp was the highest I've ever had :happydance:

Now stop temping Jett or you're going to end up freaking out....pregnancy temps are going to do ALL sorts of crazy things :)


----------



## Jett55

Yep since I seen the high I'm done :D I was concerned with how low but yaah I feel waaay better now & fer sure no more temping in fact I think I'll remove my chart from my sig & go get a cute ticker :)


----------



## stuckinoki

^^That's the spirit!


----------



## Elsa50501

Jett55 said:


> Poke my alligator :rofl:
> 
> Today my temp was the highest I've ever had :happydance:

It's beautiful! I love signing onto this thread and chart stalking you!


----------



## MollyGrue

LillyTame said:


> BFN for me this morning. For a millisec, I knew what it was like to get a BFP! For some strange reason I watched as the strip went from dry to wet and there looked like there was going to be a line :roll: I had a moment of "no way" and then imagining waking up OH! It was nice...but not real. It was just the dye moving up the stick or whatever then the appropriate place was def neg.

But what are you, 11dpo? I peeked at your chart. I'm sorry for the BFN this morning, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you nonetheless. You're not out yet, sweets!


----------



## LillyTame

yea Im just 11dpo but af usually starts 12dpo and I had a blood test done yesterday and it was neg. BUT I did take clomid this cycle, it can make your lp longer....so all things are still possible, if my bean decided to wait till 10dpo to implant!


----------



## Jett55

Lilly I'm still keeping my fxxed for you. Your chart is looking fab :dust:


----------



## Elsa50501

Okay, I just need to get this out of my system. I hate that I track CM because after BDing the night before I'm not about to go and waste my time checking. It's like, I want to keep BDing until the EWCM goes away, but DHs stuff is freaking exactly like EWCM the next morning (and throughout the day somehow). I've even read articles saying "well these are the ways to tell the difference, it doesn't stretch blahblah" that's all BS, because I've tested that theory in the middle of non-fertile patches when I've had creamy CM and it's all exactly the freaking same as my EWCM. 

I even went so far to ask DH, embarrassingly, about the consistency because I was trying to tell the difference. 

The only thing I HATE about TTC more than the stress, is the mess. Yuk! (I like the other parts). I never had to deal with the guy stuff when we used condoms.


----------



## Fezzle

I think it stretches sometimes too- I've checked it after a hand job when it was on my OH's stomach and it was stretchy! But then sometimes it isn't stretchy- so I agree, it's confusing!


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh yeah....sperms are super stretchy and EW in color as well....Makes it difficult to tell the difference...

And there is nothing worse than forgetting a panty liner the day after and having a huge glob of man-junk squee out of you at the gym or grocery store...and it's always the kind the completely saturates your underwear. Ew.


----------



## LillyTame

I told OH "after we make this baby you are going back to condoms, buddy!" :haha: Or pulling out or SOMETHING!:dohh:

stuck, how is the not smoking going?


----------



## MItoDC

Still no AF for me - this is officially my longest LP since we started TTC. But I got a big temp drop this morning along with major cramps, so she'll probably show up today. I'm over the disappointment (as much as you ever can be) and now I'm just ready for her to show up so we can get started on Cycle 16.


----------



## LillyTame

Quite a few temp drops today :nope:


----------



## MItoDC

LillyTame said:


> Quite a few temp drops today :nope:

:hugs: I'm with you.


----------



## Fezzle

Mine dropped today too, finally under the coverline, but I'm not hopeful I'll be moving on to a new cycle soon.

Fx for your next cycles (or whenever convenient!).


----------



## Renaendel

Those temps need to go back up! If only. Stupid period harbinger.

First wipe of the morning after DTD the night before is always ewcm which is weird because he is more sticky outside of me. Maybe it's the conceive plus. Not looking forward to condoms again. They aren't very comfortable even with lube and way worse after. Hmm I wonder if they powder them with anything with wheat. That would explain a lot.


----------



## Pirate

Our post baby contraception plan is going to be the pull out method too! BCP did horrible things to me and condoms just aren't comfortable for me. I've always wondered if I have a very slight latex allergy because condoms have always left me feeling very raw. The only thing I enjoyed about condoms was the lack of mess!


----------



## Fezzle

I think we'll NTNP post-baby, and if we're lucky to have one baby, then another, I think our post-babies plan will be a vasectomy!


----------



## lovelymiss

Sorry to come back and read about all the temp drops. :(

Sending lots of warm thoughts and hopeful spirits. Holding out hope for you ladies. <3


----------



## Kuawen

Tested this morning and :bfn: :cry: I know it's early yet... but it's looking like we're not going to get our Christmas miracle after all. I'm ordering more OPK's, Fertilaid, and Ovaboost today...


----------



## stuckinoki

8dpo is pretty much unheard of for BFP! 99% of the time the baby is just now looking for a place to implant in the uterus...dont' give up yet. You have like a week left for your BFP to show up.


----------



## Kuawen

Yea I was only testing just in case since I'm going to see my OBGYN today. His office staff are total b*tches and don't even want to believe that I could be fertile, since I had the Essure done and as far as they know, it can't be reversed. I had to explain to them several times what procedure I had done and that it does in fact mean I could get pregnant. Ugh I shudder to think what will happen if/when I DO get a BFP! :grr: 

But since it was clearly BFN today, I don't plan on testing again until the morning of the 24th, so long as AF stays away.


----------



## Elsa50501

stuckinoki said:


> Oh yeah....sperms are super stretchy and EW in color as well....Makes it difficult to tell the difference...
> 
> And there is nothing worse than forgetting a panty liner the day after and having a huge glob of man-junk squee out of you at the gym or grocery store...and it's always the kind the completely saturates your underwear. Ew.

LOL that is for sure the truth.


----------



## Pirate

Kuawen said:


> Yea I was only testing just in case since I'm going to see my OBGYN today. His office staff are total b*tches and don't even want to believe that I could be fertile, since I had the Essure done and as far as they know, it can't be reversed. I had to explain to them several times what procedure I had done and that it does in fact mean I could get pregnant. Ugh I shudder to think what will happen if/when I DO get a BFP! :grr:
> 
> But since it was clearly BFN today, I don't plan on testing again until the morning of the 24th, so long as AF stays away.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do you have other options for a doc? it doesn't sound like your current place is that supportive.


----------



## Kuawen

Unfortunately I won't have any idea what my options are if any until the new year when our new insurance gets started. But the post op went great and it turns out my doctor's old nurse is gone and he's got a new one that, while she's very young, she's very supportive :happydance: the overall attitude of the office was much better than it has been in the past. My OBGYN also said that he's behind me 200% in any help I might need in order to conceive. 

Now I'm just counting down the days until Christmas Eve, hoping that there may still be a bean snuggling in. No pinching or pains or cramps or spotting, though.


----------



## Fezzle

Well, I guess I know what my temp drop and getting emotional was about- AF has arrived! Light and late. CP has dropped and very hard. On to Cycle 5! Lilly- put me down for an optimistic testing date of 20 Jan!


----------



## Pirate

BFN this morning. I expect AF anytime between tomorrow and Monday. Moving on to cycle 12.


----------



## Fezzle

Maybe we'll be almost cycle buddies this time- though I seem to ovulate later than you!


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle said:


> Maybe we'll be almost cycle buddies this time- though I seem to ovulate later than you!

This was my first thought too! Actually I'll probably set my tentative testing date for 1/20, too. I'm swearing off early testing (again).


----------



## Fezzle

I'm hoping I'm getting more regular but right now I'm expecting to ovulate around 5 Jan.


----------



## Pirate

Depending on when AF shows I should ovulate sometime between 1/2-1/5 too.


----------



## Kuawen

Temp drop this morning :wacko: I'm thinking AF may arrive on CD31 despite a late O, which wouldn't be unheard of after surgery. I've come to terms with it though, and I'm feeling good that within the next couple of cycles we'll catch an egg :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Sorry to see all the temp drops & AF showing :( :hugs:
Good luck for January & for those who are still in come on lucky December :) 

:dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck to those who are still in this cycle, and for those of us who are moving on to January!

I reeeeeeally want a January BFP! I think if I don't get one, I'll spend all day Feb 8th crying. :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle & Pirate, 20th! :thumbup:

I woke up around 130 cramping and damning the world that this is so unfair :nope: Anyway, I wait for AF...she is due today and likes to make a late appearance, usually late afternoon to evening. :coffee:

GP, I will be hoping with everything I got that you get a Jan BFP! :hugs:

Sorry about the drop, Kauwen. :hugs:


EDIT: it just sunk in that AF didn't actually start for you, Pirate. But I added you to the 20th anyway, maybe that will shake a BFP out of you this cycle lol.


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!! I finally received my BFP!!! Yay!!!

FX for the rest of you ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay congrats momwife :)


----------



## Renaendel

Yay! MomWife those are super positive. This month is sure lucky, one more for five golden eggs!


----------



## MomWife

Thank you ladies! I hope this thread receive more BFP's!!!


----------



## Jett55

Whooot! Congrats momwife! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Jett55 & kksy9b!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations MomWife! :wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations, MomWife! :happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Big congrats Momwife :)


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats momwife!!! 

Sorry about the AFs and dropped temps ladies. :( 

:dust: for everyone left this month and :dust: for January!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Just wanted to drop a note to say "hi" and let you know I'm still stalking from NTNP-land! The grass is still greener in these parts, so I'm not coming back to TTC any time soon, but will keep up from afar!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey, Clandestine!:hi:

So AF finally showed for me. I'm done :nope: I'm taking a break from TTC and will be joining Cland over in NTNP.

I really enjoy rooting everyone on and keeping up this thread so that wont change :thumbup: I wanna see all you lovely ladies to the end! So as long as you are here, this thread will be here! :thumbup: 

(for a while anyway, I make no guarantees that I won't go bonkers 3 months down the line from seeing all the BFPs but not my own :wacko: But I promise that I'll give a warning before I close shop)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Momwife!


----------



## Jett55

Aww so sorry Lilly :hugs: I'm still rooting for you. Maybe a little break is what you need good luck :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations momwife!!


----------



## MomWife

Thank you mamadonna & Fezzle!:flower:


----------



## tori0713

Sorry and hugs to those that AF got. NTNP land landed us a BFP. So much less stressful. I loved the one month we didn't try! Haha. 

Also, congrats MomWife! :)


----------



## lovelymiss

:hug:

Sorry, Lilly! :( Still holding hope for you and Clande in NTNP land. <3


----------



## ClandestineTX

LillyTame said:


> Hey, Clandestine!:hi:
> 
> So AF finally showed for me. I'm done :nope: I'm taking a break from TTC and will be joining Cland over in NTNP.
> 
> I really enjoy rooting everyone on and keeping up this thread so that wont change :thumbup: I wanna see all you lovely ladies to the end! So as long as you are here, this thread will be here! :thumbup:
> 
> (for a while anyway, I make no guarantees that I won't go bonkers 3 months down the line from seeing all the BFPs but not my own :wacko: But I promise that I'll give a warning before I close shop)

Are you NTNP, like still having unprotected sex, or are you actually taking a TTC break? I'm only asking because someone else I know is actually NT, but preventing and I'm curious. 

I think it's healthy to take a break from it, especially for us hardcore ladies. In my case, I really need to get my body sorted out and in yours, you have a lot of other things (BIG things, like a WEDDING) to focus on right now. Big :hugs: and also huge support coming your way from TX, as I know how hard it is to choose yourself (and your sanity) in the midst of STC (I've coined this, it's "struggling to conceive" for those of us for whom TTC doesn't come easy).


----------



## LillyTame

We are NTNP. No condoms or any other protection, also no temps, opks or anything else.


----------



## stuckinoki

I wish I could honestly try NTNP, I just can never get my mind to shut off.


----------



## GingerPanda

I wish NTNP didn't have the same likelihood of getting me pregnant as abstinence. Not having to stress and hoping it "just happens" sounds really nice.

I do really like STC, Clandie. Great acronym.


----------



## Elsa50501

So my friend Kristen had been told years ago that there was a less than 1% chance that she'd be able to conceive even if she had assistance, so she just resigned to the idea of not having a baby. She and her husband were NTNP for about 8 or 9 years. She got sick, and needed some medication about a year ago, they asked her "what kind of birth control are you on because this can interfere with it?" She explained her situation. Next month, she was pregnant. Right now she has a baby at home getting ready for Christmas. 

Sometimes miracles happen when you least expect them, or when you've been told not to expect them. 
---------
On another note, my chart is all freaking wonky. This was the last week of grad classes for me and I was up late many nights typing up the research I've been doing for the last three months, plus the last week before Christmas for the kiddos in my class is always a busy time (lots of DCF and Intensive care coordiation in my urban public school classroom before breaks). 

I can't even tell if my thermometer is working properly, or distinguish between semen and CM. So I have no idea if I've ovulated, or when I'll ovulate, or if I'll ovulate. 

This morning I had a brown spot of blood, I couldn't even call it spotting, I had cramping yesterday. I don't know what to make of that, I'm only at CD 20 and it's more likely that I've screwed up ovulation due to stress levels than anything else.

I think I'll still keep my testing date, but I don't think it will be fruitful. No idea where to go from here this cycle.


----------



## Kuawen

AF arrived bright and early this morning :cry: I didn't even get a full 14 day LP... My Fertilaid and Ovaboost are arriving in the mail today and I plan to take them religiously in order to bring my cycle back under control. While my phone app does have a predicted ovulation and testing date for the month of January, I'm going to hold off asking to be put on the list until I've got O confirmed. 

Good luck and :dust: to those still waiting to test. I hope you all have a Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a Happy New Year. I've already asked DH if we can stock up on the :wine: and :drunk: because if I can't have a baby, I'd rather have a hangover.


----------



## Jett55

:( I'm sorry Kuawen :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lilly: I think your approach is the way to go. I was serious about NTNP (and proud of myself for swearing off OPKs and temps) - would have stuck with it, seriously, if my doctor hadn't asked me to do it (after I told her I was cutting all that shit out), so she can make sure I'm consistently having late O with on-time cycle starts (with respect to O). I think you might find that you like your life without the constant reminder that there's this elusive goal hovering over you daily. I didn't think I could step back from it, but am so glad that I did. 

Interestingly in this house, Hubster is now getting broody! I played with the MorphThing you ladies were posting - swear I'll post my pics in my journal later today - and now that he has a 'visual' of real people, what our kids could (in theory) look like, he suddenly really wants to see what our in real life kids would look like. I'm not interested in renegotiating our NTNP/STC plan. I refuse to have sex because a little peestick or a thermometer told me to, ever again!


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry kuawen. :(


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry Kuawen :hugs::hugs::hugs:


The weird thing is I'm not waiting for it to happen with NTNP. I don't feel like it will happen without intervention. We are basically just living without protection :shrug: I don't know how else to explain it. We are focusing on losing weight and the wedding. NOW....because of a year of TTC I know my fertile signs...I think things are gonna get harder to ignore come 20 days from now lol....but I'm gonna try my best to just let things happen or not happen.:coffee:

I'm still broody as hell though....every time OH catches me looking at a baby in public he goes "no stealing babies" lmao


----------



## ClandestineTX

I agree with your OH, stealing babies is definitely ill-advised! Though funny, he teases you like that! 

You've only been off Depo a year, right? Unfortunately, it take take up to 31 months for some people to regulate... a little disheartening for me, as I have been off it for 30 months... and look... not a damn thing in BFP land here! But I will continue to have hope for you, even if you aren't trying.

More hope for you, medical data shows even a 10% reduction in body weight (for people who have BMI's above normal), shows a huge increase in conception rates - that too, could work in your favor! 

I just hope whatever you decide to do, you have peace with it. I am far beyond letting STC ruin my otherwise pretty awesome life. Starting a bathroom renovation, soon - tile shopping later today, even! And focusing my efforts on being healthy and making sure I don't waste a minute, worrying about things I can't control.


----------



## stuckinoki

Just an update. 

I've finally managed to convince DH to put on his holiday sweatshirt and the pajama pants I made him :) We're hanging out and playing WoW today and in about half an hour I'm going to uncork some wine....because AF is going to be here any day now the way my PMS is raging.

https://i43.tinypic.com/xbw8sm.jpg


----------



## lovelymiss

Love the outfit! Haha. Playing WoW all day is an awesome tradition. Our accounts are inactive right now because we haven't had time to play, but we've definitely had WoW marathons on holidays!! 

Sorry AF is coming. :( Enjoy your wine and your Christmas!

Just want to say Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, ladies! It'd be lovely to see a couple more BFPs before Christmas is over. 

:xmas6::xmas12::xmas16:


----------



## Kuawen

That's exactly how we're spending our day, Stuck! Except we're playing SWTOR instead of WoW lol. 

Bring on the :wine:!!


----------



## Jett55

Merry Christmas everyone! & may you all be blessed with bfps for the new year. If you're not out good luck for Christmas bfps :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

WoW, ffxiv and food is on the agenda for today. Hubby and I are going to go for a long walk around the neighborhood. Relaxing and enjoying each others company sounds very nice.

Merry Festivus


----------



## GingerPanda

Bummer, PMS!

Today's game was X-COM in this house. :D


----------



## stuckinoki

DH looked at me around 9pm and said "you know what would be really nice? If we could lay in bed and play WoW." 

And that's what we did. lmao. We are so old and boring.


Spoiler
But....this morning, was testing day. Not sure why these tests screw with me! I could see the lines but couldn't get a clear shot of them...they were definitely there though...and then I wiped and BLOOD. AF seems to be rearing her head for the 2nd month WAY TOO EARLY.

https://i40.tinypic.com/5knb6u.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/2elv4mp.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/34y92qu.jpg

HA! And now that I've posted them and had a look, I can't see shit on them. Oh well...hopefully AF is indeed on her way. Lets get this show on the road.


----------



## LillyTame

You said AF would be too early right now....how long is your LP usually?


I wish me and my OH could cuddle today but he is all sick and feeling miserable and I don't want to catch it :nope: Bah Humbug!


----------



## stuckinoki

Normal length. 14/15 days. 

No more bleeding but she feels like she's on her way (you know what I mean?)


----------



## LillyTame

yea, we know _that_ feeling well:nope:


----------



## laurenntrewen

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me popping in. 
I'm lauren amd I'm 20 years old my boyfriend is also 20, I was officially diagnosed with PCOS in August 2013 after been on the bcp since I was 14 due to irregular periods. After seeing a consultant on the 26th November I was put in 500mg of metformin then after 2 weeks was upped to 1000mg then on Sunday upped to 1500mg. I had my first period on the 14th December which lasted till the 18th after 3days of spotting from the 7th-10th December. 

Currently on cd 13 with watery cm

Sending lots of sticky baby dust.


----------



## MollyGrue

So, I've got a question, and you ladies seem to be quicker to answer. Over the last two days, my BBT has dropped. I've been at 98.3/4ish, then day before yesterday it was 98.0, then this morning it was 97.8. I took it immediately again after the 97.8 (the thermometer had been sitting on the cold counter in our cold bathroom) and got a 98.1. 

I'm 6+1. Should I be concerned about the temperature drop? It's not below my coverline, which is about 97.4, but I can't seem to find any real information online. Lots of places say that temp fluctuates wildly during pregnancy, but then I found a whole article about a drop in BBT predicting a miscarriage. Any thoughts/experiences/opinions over here?


----------



## kksy9b

Molly- I'm not an expert with BBT temps but they do fluctuate a lot during pregnancy. I would recommend not temping anymore as you'll be worried and stressed, which baby will feel and could affect them. If you're really concerned I would call your doctor/midwife and ask them for advice. Maybe they could bring you in for an U/S to help ease your worries? :hugs: 

Lauren-welcome! This is a great group of ladies!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lauren, welcome! I have PCOS too, but not bad enough to take Metformin. Mostly I just have really irregular cycles, wonky hormones, and I don't ovulate without medical intervention.


Molly, step away from the thermometer. You're only going to freak yourself out! :) I think kksy9b's advice was spot on.



Hello, ladies. Been a bit since I posted, but I haven't had a reason to. First I couldn't get AF, then once the Provera worked, the Clomid didn't. Now I'm having trouble getting AF to show again. I finished my last Provera pill last night. When AF shows, I'm getting upped to 100mg of Clomid.


----------



## LillyTame

Molly, I've never been pregnant but the one thing I've learned from my preggo BnB buds is to step away from the thermometer! Your temps will fluctuate.

How are you otherwise...any symptoms yet? When is your 1st appt?


GP, I can't believe you finished with the provera already! Seems like just last week you started taking it...didn't you take it like 10 days the last time?

Welcome to the Lucky Testers, Lauren! :wave: Let me know when you have your test date in mind!


AFM, the New Year is almost here! I don't know whether I should cheer or cry lmao I was so happy to be starting TTC this time last year, now I'm trying to get into the NTNP groove, but my minds putting up a fight lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Yes Molly. They DO NOT recommend temping after your BFP because the temps will vary wildly and you'll only end up freaking yourself out.

Like GP said, put down and step away from the thermometer :)


----------



## MollyGrue

LillyTame said:


> Molly, I've never been pregnant but the one thing I've learned from my preggo BnB buds is to step away from the thermometer! Your temps will fluctuate.
> 
> How are you otherwise...any symptoms yet? When is your 1st appt?

I think I'm going to hide the thermometer from myself! I keep thinking I will reassure myself, but most everything just makes me even more stressed!

Symptoms come and go - I have some mild nausea most days, sometimes severe nausea. I'm starving all the time (which is new to the last couple of days), and I'm just downright exhausted. I take naps almost every day!

Other than that, I'm just hanging out. My first appointment is January 6th; we're heading to Colorado on Saturday to visit my family for Christmas, so that will provide a healthy dose of distraction!

Thanks for all of the replies, ladies. They are appreciated.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, the 6th! Right around the corner! Hope that gives you some peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

I can't wait to hear how it all goes. It will be nice to have the piece of mind from your appointment. Is this a 6-7 week scan?


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies my first baby doc appointment is Jan 17th ehh so far away...there's so many pregos where I live that getting first appointments is difficult but I'll be 8weeks come then so hopefully we'll get to see baby :cloud9:


----------



## LillyTame

8wks is a great time for a 1st scan, Jett :thumbup: I've always said if/when I get pregnant I don't want a scan before 8wks lol It's just _sometimes_ it can make the ladies worry a little more because bub is so tiny, they _might_ not see a heartbeat yet. But I've seen some good early scans too....so excited for the upcoming scans! :happydance:


----------



## lovelymiss

8 weeks is great! Hopefully you get a scan. We saw AND heard Leo's heartbeat at 7 1/2 weeks. Crazy to think back now!

Molly- I agree. No more temping!! Your appointment will be here so fast!!


----------



## MollyGrue

Renaendel said:


> I can't wait to hear how it all goes. It will be nice to have the piece of mind from your appointment. Is this a 6-7 week scan?

Ish. I think I'll be at about 6+5. Technically, I'd be at 7.5, but since I ovulate on CD 21, as opposed to CD 14, I think I'm a week behind what my LMP says I am.



Jett55 said:


> Hello ladies my first baby doc appointment is Jan 17th ehh so far away...there's so many pregos where I live that getting first appointments is difficult but I'll be 8weeks come then so hopefully we'll get to see baby :cloud9:

Mine is on January 6th! Assuming I don't lose my mind between now and then...I'm just hoping we see the heartbeat and have some of my stresses relieved. My husband is proving more and more what a saint he is. 

What kind of symptoms are you having? I feel like mine come and go, which makes me nervous. My nausea has subsided lately, but my boobs are all of the sudden SUPER sore. And my skin is so dry and itchy. 

Most of my panic lately is because my nausea subsided. I was SO nauseated for about a week, and then it's just kind of gone away, though I was nauseated this morning for a bit. Nothing like what I was, but it was kind of reassuring. I certainly haven't had a loss of all of my pregnancy symptoms, but I'm feeling less bloated and less nauseatedI just keep freaking out that my symptoms are going away!


----------



## Jett55

Molly my symptoms I've had are craving buffalo chicken & yogurt (not together),I just now am getting slight sore boobs, nausea today I actually started in pretty bad with puking & then white cm.


----------



## Elsa50501

Jett55 said:


> Molly my symptoms I've had are craving buffalo chicken & yogurt (not together),I just now am getting slight sore boobs, nausea today I actually started in pretty bad with puking & then white cm.

MMM.. can I just say that I am not by any means pregnant yet, but buffalo chicken and yogurt sound really good to me too (even if it's together) that whole spicy with tangy yogurt sauce sounds like it would be awesome lol. I have now adopted Jett's craving.:thumbup:
-----------------
On a side note unrelated to that, I ovulated 5 days later than I thought I did, FF readjusted my crosshairs after my new temperatures. So I have to move my testing date to January 4th. (I will obviously still be testing like a mad woman from 9 DPO onward even if I swear off early testing, because I get intense urges to pee on sticks,that I cannot control).


----------



## MollyGrue

I had what I would consider my first official food craving today - desperate for cheese enchiladas from this terrible chain down the street from us. I don't even like mexican food all that much, and I definitely don't like that place, but I wanted them SO BAD. Of course, now I'm nauseated =)

I tested from 9dpo onward, didn't get my BFP until 11dpo, and I'm still testing now. It's reassuring while I wait for my appointment. I fully encourage multiple instances of POASing.

This thread is my favorite on the boards, by the way, which is why I keep coming back.


----------



## LillyTame

lol no problem, Molly! We love seeing our BFPs hanging around! I hope everyone comes back to at least keep us updated :thumbup:

Elsa I will move you to the 4th :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Mmm cheese enchiladas :) & I've poas a lot at least 20 times :haha: today my frer was darker than the control line & I'm out of test I only got another test so I could have a nice :bfp: to take a pic of to add to my collage I'm going to make eventually :)


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Molly

Just to reassure you, I had hardly any nausea until 7+ weeks, I remember having a day or two after my bfp then nothing for weeks. (Now I feel icky most days). My boobs are not sore AT ALL, not one bit. My only early symptoms were bad skin and gas (yup, lots of farts!) I would say I didn't feel pg at all until gone 7 weeks. But I had a scan at 5w6d (and saw heartbeat!), 7w6d and 9w4d and each time baby has been measuring spot on. So you don't have to have tons of symptoms for everything to be just fine.

For the last two weeks I have totally gone off chocolate and am craving savoury food but especially cheese scones! What is it with all the cheese eh??


----------



## LillyTame

Checking in....how are our last few December testers doing?


----------



## Renaendel

Hanging in there. I just don't know. Overlay good, spotting bad.


----------



## Buttercup84

So I tested a day early (11dpo fmu) and got this:
https://s10.postimg.org/nsivnghk5/image.jpg
What do you all think? Evap? I usually get stark white bfns but there's always a first time so I'll see what happens. Think I'll order some digis though just in case :)


----------



## natjenson

Buttercup84 said:


> So I tested a day early (11dpo fmu) and got this:
> https://s10.postimg.org/nsivnghk5/image.jpg
> What do you all think? Evap? I usually get stark white bfns but there's always a first time so I'll see what happens. Think I'll order some digis though just in case :)

Not seen a pink evap before Hun...:flower:....I think that's the start of an early bfp there Hun...do a four hour hold (if you can lol) and see what happens.:thumbup:
Good luck buttercup:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies...9 dpo her...ff just changed me from 11 to 9 ...wieeeeeerd! Lol

Anyways I tested and it's a bfn.:( ...so I'm out for this year unless I can pull some sort of miracle by midnight tonight...lol 

Good luck ladies...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

I tested with a FRER with my 3rd pee of the day and I got a faint BFP so I think I can safely say i'm pregnant!! :happydance:
[URL=https://s1225.photobucket.com/user/lizzybearface/media/IMG_2943_zpsee4aba73.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/lizzybearface/IMG_2943_zpsee4aba73.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Good luck to anyone still waiting to test and lots of :dust: for 2014 BFPs for all of you ladies still waiting, i'll still be reading for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicki123

Big conGrats buttercup :) what a great start to the year.

Sorry about the bfn Natalie but keep testing and who knows ...I didn't get a line til 10dpo.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Buttercup! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

Sorry for the BFN, Nat. I didn't get even a faint line til 14dpo. Stark white FRER on 12dpo. You're not out til the witch shows!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Buttercup!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations buttercup


----------



## Pirate

Congrats, buttercup!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations buttercup!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay Buttercup! No champagne toast for you tonight:)!


----------



## Elsa50501

Buttercup84 said:


> I tested with a FRER with my 3rd pee of the day and I got a faint BFP so I think I can safely say i'm pregnant!! :happydance:
> [URL=https://s1225.photobucket.com/user/lizzybearface/media/IMG_2943_zpsee4aba73.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/lizzybearface/IMG_2943_zpsee4aba73.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Good luck to anyone still waiting to test and lots of :dust: for 2014 BFPs for all of you ladies still waiting, i'll still be reading for sure! :thumbup:

I have to say that my favorite part of this BFP presentation is the chip and dale rescue rangers cloth underneath it. I don't know what that is, but it just brought me back to my childhood, haha.


----------



## natjenson

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats, Buttercup! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
> 
> Sorry for the BFN, Nat. I didn't get even a faint line til 14dpo. Stark white FRER on 12dpo. You're not out til the witch shows!

Thankyou love...I really appreciate that...it gives me back some hope :flower:

Happy new year :thumbup:
:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

I think it's her pyjamas...very cool...it also brought me back too.:) 

Thankyou ladies for your kind words of support.:) 

Will keep testing.:) 

Happy new year :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Elsa50501

natjenson said:


> I think it's her pyjamas...very cool...it also brought me back too.:)
> 
> Thankyou ladies for your kind words of support.:)
> 
> Will keep testing.:)
> 
> Happy new year :)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Ohhh, that would make sense, and I LOVE them! Good luck Nat:dust::af:


----------



## Buttercup84

:haha: Yep they're my PJs! I love chip and dale though I have plushes of them both dotted around the house, but DD knows they're mummy's and has her own set :winkwink:


----------



## Renaendel

Grats buttercup!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations buttercup!!! Looks like December was a really lucky month on this thread! Here's to hoping January is just as successful!


----------



## Jett55

Whoot whoot! Congrats buttercup :happydance:

Hope January is very lucky too :dust:


----------



## MollyGrue

Nicki123 said:


> Hi Molly
> 
> Just to reassure you, I had hardly any nausea until 7+ weeks, I remember having a day or two after my bfp then nothing for weeks. (Now I feel icky most days). My boobs are not sore AT ALL, not one bit. My only early symptoms were bad skin and gas (yup, lots of farts!) I would say I didn't feel pg at all until gone 7 weeks. But I had a scan at 5w6d (and saw heartbeat!), 7w6d and 9w4d and each time baby has been measuring spot on. So you don't have to have tons of symptoms for everything to be just fine.
> 
> For the last two weeks I have totally gone off chocolate and am craving savoury food but especially cheese scones! What is it with all the cheese eh??

That does reassure me, so much! Thank you for easing my mind!


----------



## MollyGrue

Congrats, Buttercup! December has been a great month!


----------



## Renaendel

We'll she got me, just started light and a few days early. Can you put me down for testing January 26th? On to year two.


----------



## Pirate

So sorry, Renaendel! This just sucks. Hugs.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: so sorry renaendel


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry Ranaendel that's sucky... I used to always get af on new years eve so I def feel for ya on how sucky it is & sorry it's been almost 2 years :hugs: :hugs: 

For all the ladies who are out drink a glass of wine for me tonight :wine: wishing all of you lots of luck & baby dust for 2014! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> We'll she got me, just started light and a few days early. Can you put me down for testing January 26th? On to year two.

:growlmad: Dammit! Boy, does her timing suck! I'm sorry, hun :hugs: Happy New Year to us! :drunk:


----------



## LillyTame

natjenson, still time for you, hun! Even if you are really 11dpo! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:Congratulations, Buttercup84!:happydance:


Not a bad month for us! Of course I wish we could get 100% BFPs...oooh wouldn't _that_ be nice! A girl can dream! For now let's hope to catch lots of pretty snowflakes (BFPs) in Jan!

Happy New Year, Ladies! I hope to see lots of smiling babies this time next year! :hugs:


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats Buttercup! 

Happy New Year ladies. Wishing health, happiness, bfps and healthy babies for 2014!


----------



## stuckinoki

SO so sorry renaendel :/


----------



## stuckinoki

Anybody else nursing a wicked hangover this morning? lol

We went to dinner with another couple that we're friends with last night and the wife and I drank 3 bottles of wine over the course of our evening [we were there for about 4 hours]....

All I remember is my spankx kept riding up and I pissed off a bearded guy by repeatedly asking him if he kept any food stuffs in there.


----------



## Kuawen

Yup! Got a hangover off champagne :wacko: figured it's going to be the last new years that I'm able to drink the stuff and DH and I both overindulged :rofl: I remember reminiscing about this past year and turning to him and saying "We're going to have a baby this year" and then falling into a fit of giggles.


----------



## Fezzle

I feel like I had a hangover- I didn't wake up until after 11am with a headache and then threw up. But we only shared one bottle of sparkling wine last night so it's just jet lag kicking my ass.


----------



## stuckinoki

We opened our memory jar last night when we got home, but I was drunk so I just cried a lot.

There was a tag in there from our BFP in April and it said "April 15th: WE'RE HAVING A BABY!!!!"

I guess I forgot to take it our after the loss. And actually I didn't even remember it this morning until DH brought it up and asked if I was ok because I was a crying mess last night :/


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: Stuck


----------



## LillyTame

I hope this new year brings us lots more BFPs and makes them all sticky sticky sticky!!! AF, it's time for you to take a very long vacay! :growlmad:

No hangover for me. Went to bed early with an upset tummy, but woke up for our midnight kiss :cloud9:

Awww, stuck :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

SO, my fertility friend can't make up it's mind on when I O'd. I'm either 10 dpo, or 12 dpo. (I'm actually really hoping it's 10 dpo because I think my BD timing is slightly better that way). My temps were a little weird this cycle.. different than the last couple. But, this is the first cycle since July that my boobs have started getting bigger (which happens to me normally during my lead up to AF so I'm not taking it as any sign). 

I had some crazy end of the semester exhaustion leading up to O time and I slept an EXTRA long time the night before CD18. Which could have raised my waking temp a bit (I took my temp about 45 minutes later than I normally do that morning, but also I went to bed at 8pm the night before and slept like a log until the next morning because I was so wiped out)... so I either O'd that day, or two days later according to temps and FF (which had changed it's mind a couple times for me so far). I used the temperature corrector for cycle day 18 and it made O day move to CD 18, but then I put it back and it made O day move to CD 20. Also, I had dark red/ brown spotting mixed into my CM on CD 20.. which I've NEVER had before mid cycle. (I read somewhere that sometimes that can happen with O). 

Anyway, I tested early yesterday (at 9 or 11 dpo *who knows*). I got a stark white line on the antibody strip which stayed there even after the 10 minutes. Then today I tested again (10 dpo/12 dpo) and I got the worst indent line ever. But I took the test apart and couldn't see any color. It was just the shadow of the indent I was seeing. Ugh. 

And, *this is kind of random*, but I had a glass of sparkling wine on New Years eve and my entire body turned red from it. It looked like I had a sunburn. I became hot like a furnace, and my temp raised to over 99 degrees. My upstairs is pretty cold because of the way our heat works (usually around 63 or 64 degrees) I'm always cold. I couldn't even put the blankets on, my body was fiery hot to the touch. Even my husband was getting weirded out. 


I feel like I want to read into every weird little thing this cycle, but on the other hand I feel like AF is about to show her face. 

I don't know. I guess all I can do is POAS during this snow storm and wait for AF or a BFP. 

Hehe, just had to vent to keep from getting neurotic. Feel free to give input or look at my chart (fyi, all of my temps are the actual temps, I removed the temperature corrected temps).


----------



## Fezzle

I think there's a good chance it's right now that you're 10dpo. What was the spotting like?


----------



## Elsa50501

Fezzle said:


> I think there's a good chance it's right now that you're 10dpo. What was the spotting like?

Yea, that's what I think too. Not to be gross, there was a streak of dark red/brown blood in some clear thin ewcm. I would say, like 2 drops of blood worth, all inside the CM. None after that or before it. I only noticed because I was checking CM and it was on the white toilet paper. Kind of like if you get a little bit of blood after you blow your nose on a dry day in winter (sorry for the visual, but it's the best way to compare it).


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm, I don't know Elsa...it might be that one open dot that's throwing FF off and then there is a missed day afterwards...but I would go with what day YOU think it was most likely. That spotting sounds a bit too early for implantation...so I don't know :shrug:

Next "indent" you get, we wanna see! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Elsa50501

LillyTame said:


> Hmmmm, I don't know Elsa...it might be that one open dot that's throwing FF off and then there is a missed day afterwards...but I would go with what day YOU think it was most likely. That spotting sounds a bit too early for implantation...so I don't know :shrug:
> 
> Next "indent" you get, we wanna see! :winkwink::haha:

Lol, tomorrow if there's an indent line I'll post it. 
Yea, I wasn't even thinking that the spotting was implantation, more thinking it could have been ovulation bleeding. The missed day on CD 24 was 98.3 degrees. I discarded it because I had had a drink the night before with my girlfriends for some wedding planning stuff for my BFF and didn't go to bed until 2 am. So I was like, hmm, THAT seems inaccurate. For some reason I've been having that reaction to alcohol. After 1 drink my temp shoots way up.


----------



## Fezzle

I was thinking the spotting is from ovulation too!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh oh oh ok! :dohh: I've had that once! With really strong OV pain! I heard spotting with ov is a good sign of a strong ov :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm waiting to see if I'm going to get mid-cycle bleeding again (which seems to be related to my ovulation time, but not like the bleeding you described which sounds more like from the follicle bursting). I've had spotting around O-time the past couple cycles and I'm at about the same time now but so far nothing (not even after our evening BD session, which is when it usually shows up!). I've been on the Pregnacare Conception for awhile again though which as B vitamins that might help if it's a problem.


----------



## mamadonna

I've also had some mid cycle spotting!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Mid cycle spotting [in my mind] means that I'm ovulating extra hard that month <3


----------



## mamadonna

^let's hope so!!


----------



## Elsa50501

https://i.imgur.com/0yzCPYQ.jpg

As promised, the next indent. Nothing too interesting to report at 11 dpo, other than a little shadow line from the FRER indent.

(also I've never added a photo before, so I hope that this attaches properly)


----------



## Elsa50501

Wow! That was way larger than I thought it would be...not sure how to adjust that.


----------



## LillyTame

The bigger the better! So we can actually see it! :haha: Although I don't see anything on this one, not even the indent :shrug: But no AF means still a chance!:thumbup: :happydance: :dust:


----------



## stuckinoki

I see it, until I zoom in....then I can't see it anymore :/


----------



## Elsa50501

Yea, on my phone, you can really see the shadow clearly. The smaller it gets the more shadow dots are connected. In real life I had to look at it like 3 times.. I always get line eye. I always end up taking those FRERs apart to check for color. I don't know if it's my bathroom lighting or the tests, but I can always see the gray line even before I pee on the sticks.


----------



## Renaendel

I can't see any thing but it is still early. I hope this is your month!!


----------



## LillyTame

You know how you stare at something and that shape gets imprinted? I totally think that's what line eye is! We stare so hard at that 1st line hoping to see it's twin, we can't help but see that impression in the right places some times! :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

Yes Lilly! I have totally done that before! Like I could stare a second line onto the test by looking so hard.


----------



## Elsa50501

lol, yup. We've all done that I'm sure! Especially during that FMU testing. My alarm goes off at 5 am and my eyes are still all sleepy. I never know what I'm seeing.


----------



## MollyGrue

I think I see a bit of a shadow, but I don't see any color :wacko: But like Lilly said above - no AF means you're still in the game! I'll keep my fingers and toes and eyes crossed for you =)


----------



## LillyTame

Molly, your appt is Monday right?! Exciting! Be sure to update us!


----------



## Elsa50501

Harbinger of AF. Huge temp drop this am. Bad headache yesterday. I expect AF by 4:30. Bfn this AM again on FRER. I'm pretty sure that I o'd on CD 18 now, if AF comes today I'll know. My cycles have been slowly getting back to normal since the September disruption and my luteal has always been 12 to 13 days. I think the extra long sleep on CD 18 raised my temp just enough to confuse FF. If i drop it down even a tenth of a degree it changes O day on FF to Cd 18 ( making me 14 dpo today (soon to be CD 1). I'll update later if she comes (she's usually at the same time of day lol).. I will say, I'll be sad to see the progesterone leave my system, I've enjoyed my pre-af boobies, they look good in sweaters lol.


----------



## MollyGrue

Darn the temp drop! I'm sorry to hear that. Keep us updated!



LillyTame said:


> Molly, your appt is Monday right?! Exciting! Be sure to update us!

Monday at 4pm, Texas time! Day after tomorrow. I'm going crazy with anticipation. I took another HPT this morning (I know, I know. But we were in Colorado with my parents, and I hadn't had anything to fuel my addiction for a week, and what's one little stick?) and got a bright positive as quickly as is possible. I'm feeling pretty good about things now, so I'm just excited to see the heartbeat! Cautiously excited, anyway. Just have to make it through Monday at work.:brat:


----------



## Elsa50501

:witch: is here for me. Also, my temp drop yesterday and today were the largest I've had since temping lol.. my body was like "Don't be fooled, she's coming"


----------



## LillyTame

Grrr, stupid AF :growlmad: I'm sorry, Elsa :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry Elsa :hugs: 

Blaaah it's snowing like crazy here... snuggling up watching muppet treasure island. I'm done with winter now :/


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry Elsa

Looking fwd to hearing about your apt tomorrow Molly


----------



## Renaendel

Boo for AF Elsa. I was hoping she wouldn't show her face. You can make it til Monday Molly! How exciting. We have as many testers as we had bfps last month. Maybe that is good luck for everyone.


----------



## MollyGrue

Sorry for the witch, Elsa.


----------



## Shelbs21

Against my better judgment I decided to take a test today. It's 3 days before my period is supposed to start and I don't think it will be starting because I got my BFP!!! I'm pregnant!!! I can hardly believe I will be a mommy!! Good luck to the rest of you January testers!!! Baby dust!! Baby dust!!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats Shelbs :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Shelbs21!


----------



## Kuawen

Sorry Elsa :hugs: 

And congratulations Shelbs! :wohoo:


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Shelbs!


----------



## Renaendel

Grats Shelbs! Yay more lucky dust for the month!! More cuddle up nookie, it is COLD out there!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations shelbs!!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations, Shelbs! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Waiting on an update from Molly! :coffee:


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats Shelbs:)!


----------



## MollyGrue

We made a tiny human!

Today was the roller coaster of the world. We woke up this morning to no water (our pipes are frozen. The plumber seems to think that it's the main pipe to the house, as opposed to the pipes in our house, which would be much better because then there's less chance of damage to our home, but we just don't know, so crossed fingers and prayers and the like), then it just went downhill from there. By the time we got to the OB's office, I just knew that something else was going to go wrong.

But she found the little nugget right away and we could see the heartbeat going so strong and wonderful and she/he is right where she/he should be! They put me at 6w4d, which gives me a due date in late August. We got to hear the heartbeat, but since it was an older machine, it wasn't as clear as we'd hoped. Still, it was there and strong and steady and just beautiful. My husband cried, but I didn't - I think I was just so relieved that everything was okay, and I was so emotionally drained from the rest of the day that it was just euphoric when everything was okay.

Here's the little bean in all her/his lump-like glory =)

Oh! And congratulations Shelbs! Hooray!
 



Attached Files:







20140106_190028.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, I'm so happy for you, Molly! And what a cute little peanut s/he is! Do you have a nickname yet? Like bub, peanut, Cletus the Fetus :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Aw great news Molly (not about the frozen pipes though)


----------



## Fezzle

So happy for you, Molly! Hope the pipes get sorted out soon!


----------



## MollyGrue

Thanks, everyone! We're really excited. It made a bad day wonderful =)



LillyTame said:


> Awwww, I'm so happy for you, Molly! And what a cute little peanut s/he is! Do you have a nickname yet? Like bub, peanut, Cletus the Fetus :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't know about my husband, but I've been saying "the little nugget." That seems to be sticking as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry to hear about the frozen pipes but I'm sure being reassured that your LO is snug as a bug in there helps :) congratulations again! You'll be amazed at your next ultrasound how much they've changed!


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, congrats Molly and Nugget!


I'll be testing on the 21st, unless my CD20 progesterone test comes back poorly. Let's hope I'm actually ovulating!


----------



## lovelymiss

Awww Molly, what a beautiful little nugget in there!! <3 <3 <3 

CONGRATS Shelbs!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you other beautiful ladies!!


----------



## mamadonna

Beautiful little scan pic Molly!!


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> I'll be testing on the 21st, unless my CD20 progesterone test comes back poorly. Let's hope I'm actually ovulating!

I know I've been quiet, GP, but I've just been silent stalking you...crossing everythng that you OV :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Any suggestions or remedies for cystic acne, ladies? My face is so bad right now....and these giant, angry, red, un-poppable, painful pimples are destroying my skin....seriously, I've got Edward James Olmos-face :cry:


----------



## Pirate

No suggestions, stuck. Sorry!


----------



## MollyGrue

I've heard good things about the oil cleansing method, but I've never tried it. You might look it up? Here's a link:
https://wellnessmama.com/7569/oil-cleansing-for-naturally-perfect-skin/

Also, THE PIPES ARE UNFROZEN! VICTORY!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm having crazy acne right now too :nope:


----------



## Fezzle

My skin broke out after the flight to the US (which was AF time too). I started getting one of those cystic acne spots by my ear but luckily it went away along with the other spots quickly- I don't know why though; it certainly wasn't good nutrition while I was in NC!

Lilly- can you change my testing date to the 22nd? Without temping, I'm not sure about an ovulation date this cycle, but I think it was later than usual. Last night I had some spotting and was still having watery CM yesterday so I think it might have been last night or today if it happened this cycle.


----------



## LillyTame

Will do, fezzle! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Someone told me African black soap did wonders for acne. I have some, but a lot of my acne cleared up before I had a chance to use it! I'm breaking out again, though, so we'll see how it does. Be careful with it, though, because it leaves black soap scum.

Some Walgreens carry it. Ours doesn't. I found mine in Kroger in the African American beauty products section. Because clearly if it's called "African black soap", it must be a race-specific soap. :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

Wowzers,a friend of mine had a scan at 12 wks only one baby on her scan has just been for her 20wk scan and it's twins!!


----------



## Nicki123

Mamadonna - OMG!!! What a shock!!


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> Someone told me African black soap did wonders for acne. I have some, but a lot of my acne cleared up before I had a chance to use it! I'm breaking out again, though, so we'll see how it does. Be careful with it, though, because it leaves black soap scum.
> 
> Some Walgreens carry it. Ours doesn't. I found mine in Kroger in the African American beauty products section. Because clearly if it's called "African black soap", it must be a race-specific soap. :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

Wow, mamadonna, that must have been quite a surprise!


----------



## MollyGrue

I can't imagine the shock! I mean, I can see finding a second baby at the 12 week scan, but not finding number two until 20 weeks? WOW.


----------



## Renaendel

Where was the second baby hiding?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies...:) 
Still lurking...just wanted to wish everyone good luck petals.:) 

Put me down for 31st of jan for testing :) ....

Got my drs apt tmr to get ball rolling for infertility...so exciting but nervous too...
We are going to see if there is something going on....we have a lo but he took 7yrs to concieve...and now another 3 yrs down the line...still nadda again.:( ...but hopefully tmr will be day one on shedding some light on this very long journey again :) :thumbup: ....

Baby dust all round ladies :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Hey, nat! Lots of work at your doc's for some answers and a plan! :thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou Lilly...:) 
:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Oops...I meant lots of luck! :dohh: Hopefully, not too much work for you to get your bub! :winkwink:


----------



## Pirate

Nat, fingers crossed that you get the ball rolling tomorrow! We're starting the infertility testing process too. Our "get the ball rolling" appointment is next Wednesday. I'm pretty nervous, but I guess I've just accepted that this is going to be part of our journey.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck! Hoping for good news for both of you!

CRAZY about that missing twin! Wild!


----------



## natjenson

Pirate said:


> Nat, fingers crossed that you get the ball rolling tomorrow! We're starting the infertility testing process too. Our "get the ball rolling" appointment is next Wednesday. I'm pretty nervous, but I guess I've just accepted that this is going to be part of our journey.

Good luck pirate.:flower:
Ok I was pretty nervous today but now it's all done I'm am now feeling so much more relaxed today...I really hope you get some answers Hun...
I'm sorry you too have had to go down this route but I have my fx you get your bfp before anything extensive has to be done for you both :). :hugs:
Take care love .:) 

Well my apt was just bloods skeduled for cd 9 (kind of odd lol) ....and another set of bloods for cd23 to check progesterone levels after o....
Oh is being sent for SA Too...after that we will be sent to the "specialist" for further investigations.:) 
Cd2 today so hoping we won't need to get that far and I get my bfp this cycle as predicted by the physchic :thumbup:

Take care ladies...hope you all have a good day :flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Pirate

I hope you get answers too, nat! I think we'll have to do the same as you as far as testing goes, but I'm not sure if my doc will order the tests or if we will have to be referred to a specialist. I guess we'll see in a week. :)


----------



## Kuawen

Feel free to skip, just me being a downer.


Spoiler
Still waiting to O :cry: it's hard not to write this cycle off already because my body is obviously struggling to O but nothing is happening. :brat: I can pretty much kiss my doctor's prediction of conceiving within the first 3 months following surgery goodbye, since my cycles are getting progressively longer and longer. Soon as those 3 months are up and they send DH for a SA I'm going to ask my doc to do what he can to see whether or not I'm ovulating.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, let's all have a pity party! I don't think I actually ovulated. Just my gut feeling. I am SUCH a downer today. I think I'll bake something really bad for me.


----------



## Jett55

Mmmm.... baked goods I want some gp :3


----------



## LillyTame

I know how you feel, Kuawen. I had that 3 month window of "good chances" after I had the HSG done, but nope...wasn't meant to be :nope:

*Taking a seat over on the pity party couch, waiting on GP's baked goods :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

I ended up being too depressed to bake anything. I made tea, but I didn't trust myself with knives or anything. :haha:


----------



## Pirate

Tea sounds kind of good right now. I might go bake some. Brownies sound good to go with the tea. But that would require a trip to the store. Which would require me putting on pants.


----------



## MollyGrue

It's Friday. Fridays are made for no pants. It's practically a rule.


----------



## LillyTame

MollyGrue said:


> It's Friday. Fridays are made for no pants. It's practically a rule.

:rofl: The rule is any day we don't have to work, at our house!:haha:


----------



## lovelymiss

Sorry about the pity party. :(

Baked goods and no pants certainly do help make things feel better!! Now if only you could bake without needing to put on pants or go to the store... hmmm. 

Now I really do want brownies, but DH finished ours off yesterday. Boo!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have everything I need to make brownies from scratch except flour. I have almond flour, but I bet those would be some weird brownies. I'd rather be pantsless than go buy flour.


----------



## Pirate

Pants really are overrated. Particularly the non elastic waistband type.


----------



## GingerPanda

Today's weather says sweatpants would be acceptable.


----------



## Nicki123

If you read this as someone from the UK, it's like you're all sitting around without any underwear on :haha: (which you might well be!)


----------



## Pirate

Nicki123 said:


> If you read this as someone from the UK, it's like you're all sitting around without any underwear on :haha: (which you might well be!)

:haha:

For all of the UK readers out there:

Last night, when I didn't have pants (trousers) on, I did have underwear (knickers) on. I was wearing a bathrobe too. Today I have fleece pants (trousers) on but no underwear (knickers) on. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nicki123

^^ thanks Pirate :)


----------



## Fezzle

I've been in the UK long enough now that I kept thinking 'underpants' too!


----------



## MollyGrue

LillyTame said:


> MollyGrue said:
> 
> 
> It's Friday. Fridays are made for no pants. It's practically a rule.
> 
> :rofl: The rule is any day we don't have to work, at our house!:haha:Click to expand...

Somewhere around 3 months after moving in together, before we were married, I apologized to my very wonderful husband for the fact that he would come home from work and I would be in sweatpants and a ratty t-shirt. It's got to be disheartening to come home to your girlfriend dressed like a hobo. But still, I hate real clothes. Real clothes are the worst.


----------



## Kuawen

Ever since my surgery I've hated putting on real clothes. I just sit around all day in pajamas. Only problem is they're DH's pajamas! :haha: Soooo comfy


----------



## LillyTame

OH's pajamas are always better! :thumbup:

No comment on which kind of "pants" I may or may not have on! :rofl:


----------



## Pirate

I have pants on right now. Comfy pants, definitely not go out in public appropriate. Brownies are in the oven, too.

Literally 80% of our weekly laundry is comfy pants and t-shirts. Hubs is just as bad as I am. If we are at home, we have comfy pants on.


----------



## Jett55

Jealous of all of you with your brownies :) & comfy clothes are always good <3


----------



## stuckinoki

Lmao. I live in sweaty gym clothes anymore. With knickers!!! Can't be swinging my girl balls around in the crisp air now.


----------



## Enduringplum

Pirate said:


> Our post baby contraception plan is going to be the pull out method too! BCP did horrible things to me and condoms just aren't comfortable for me. I've always wondered if I have a very slight latex allergy because condoms have always left me feeling very raw. The only thing I enjoyed about condoms was the lack of mess!

I always had the same problem with latex condoms, although I don't have an outright latex allergy. I've found that polyurethane condoms are less irritating and feel smoother, but I think it's honestly because condoms just can't replicate the natural smoothness of a penis' skin. :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I guess I'm pretty lucky on the BC front. I don't need anything! And if something happens by accident, then it's a fucking miracle, meant to be. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'll be testing on the 31st, provided AF has not arrived....but I'm sure she will.


----------



## Kuawen

Because my CBFM's results appear to be garbage this cycle, I'm going off of my OPK's. According to them I O'd on CD17, which was January 8th. I'll be testing on the 21st.


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen & stuck, I'm being a lazy bum tonight, but I got you! Will update tomorrow! :thumbup: You two don't sound very optimistic :nope: How has your timing been this cycle?


----------



## Kuawen

If my suspicions are correct and I did O on CD17, then my timing was great. Only reason I'm not very optimistic is because my temperature only rose .2 of a degree when I'm used to seeing much higher. This morning's temp was more like what I would expect, and if it stays up then FF may say that I somehow O'd 3 days after my last positive OPK? I know 1 or 2 days is normal, but is it possible to happen that much later? Despite DH saying he's 'got a feeling' that we got it, I just don't as yet share that optimism. 

Not that I'm getting myself down about it, just more or less in that 'I'm going to wait and see and try not to let it get to me' stage. :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

I will be testing the 22nd or the 23rd, if I get good results on my draw! Feeling more hopeful now that I've got crosshairs on both FF and OF!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm not optimistic....I think that I'm going to ovulate way late this cycle....just got that feeling, plus NO signs of O happening, and DH is leaving this week for a month, then he'll be in and out of the country for the next year....so we're officially NTNP, through no fault of my own. lol

It's ok though, I started a weight loss thread and will throw myself at that until I'm skinny and beautiful again.


----------



## Kuawen

Well it looks like yesterday's temperature might have been a fluke :shrug: cuz it's right back down to where it was all last week again. So either I had a gentle O, or an annovulatory cycle for the first time in my life :wacko: the 21st will tell one way or the other. I admit I'm just relieved that I'm finally in the TWW, and it's out of my hands lol

Edit: I feel like my chart looks like a heart monitor line :haha:

Edit: OH MAN! I fiddled with FF and set it back to 'Advanced' rather than 'OPK', and now FF thinks I O'd on CD15! Dashed CH's though, but now I feel like I'm a little less crazy.


----------



## LillyTame

Kauwen, your chart does remind me of a heart monitor or EKG or something :haha:

Welcome to the NTNP club stuck :hugs:, even though I know that's not where you _want_ to be :nope:

I don't wanna sound gloomy but I swear I am just not getting a good vibe for Jan for our thread *pout* I hope you girls surprise me! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna, where aaaare yoooou, my love? :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

Well, I thought I had ovulated :/ Temp went down, temp went up...but today it's back down again.

ugh. That's what I get for thinking I'll have a normal cycle without meds.


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry thought I'd updated,no January bfp for me,af came yesterday with a vengeance!!:-(


----------



## LillyTame

:nope: Big hugs, ladies :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Next af due day before wedding anniversary which also happens to be valentines day-not good timing!!unless it's a bfp!!!


----------



## Jett55

Sorry mamadonna :( :hugs: 

Tomorrow's my first appointment excited & nervous :)


----------



## LillyTame

So exciting! What time is your appt?:happydance:

Yay, some good news around here :dohh:


----------



## MollyGrue

Yay for first appointments! Keep us updated!


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely keep us updated on your appointment, Jett!

MamaDonna, that would be an amazing time for a BFP! FX'd! :dust:


I am testing next Friday morning!


----------



## Jett55

First scan of peanut. Right at 8w0d hb was 166bpm :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140117_134635_126.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kksy9b

so happy to hear that baby is snuggled in there nice and tight jett!


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, so tiny! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Congratulations!


----------



## Jett55

Yep won't have another til 20 weeks :( & that's when I'll find out what it is :) ugg so far away but at least I'll have appointments every 4 weeks to make sure all is well :)... I seriously flipped after the appointment cuz I was swearing that the girl said the hb was 66 but mom said it was 166 & I thought about it. And if it was that faint they have to tell you some things wrong. So I don't think the girl would tell me that everything with the baby is good if it wasn't :)


----------



## MollyGrue

Yay! Snuggled up so nice and cozy in there! What a great first picture =) 

I didn't even think to ask when I would have my second scan, because I was so floored by the first one. I have an appointment in two weeks, but I'm guessing we won't have another scan until at least 14 weeks.

Congratulations =) You have a cute little bug in there.


----------



## Jett55

Yah I go back February 11th they have you come in every 4 weeks here. & then after 28 weeks it's every 2 weeks :)


----------



## Kuawen

:witch: :nope: :cry:


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs:I'm sorry Kuawen :(


----------



## Renaendel

:( so sorry hon. I had really hoped that this was your month. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry, Kuawen. But you're on your way! You'll get that BFP!


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you. I'm sad, but at least heartened by the fact that I did apparently O on CD15, which means that my cycles are getting back on track. I've ordered my second month of supplements and DH and I are praying that we might still get a bean to stick before my original EDD (Feb 28th). Unless things go poorly, I should be O'ing again on Jan 30th, which gives me a testing day of Feb 13th. 

Congratulations Jett on your snug little peanut :) I look forward to watching your LO grow.


----------



## Jett55

Boo! Sorry AF got you Kuawen :( but at least your cycles are getting back on track so some positive :)


----------



## Pirate

I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'll wait until AF officially shows to change my ticker, but the cramps suggest it will be soon! Maybe cycle 13 will be lucky? At least I have the RE appointment to "look forward" to on 1/28.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Kuawen! :hugs:

Pirate, you are not out yet!


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen, :nope: Sorry, hun :hugs:

Pirate, you are not out yet! :coffee:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations, GingerPanda!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! Hopefully this snowflake sticks so AF can't get into town for 9 months!

:happydance::dance::cloud9:


----------



## MomWife

Congrats GingerPanda!! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## MollyGrue

Hooray, GingerPanda! Prayers for a sticky little bean and a happy/healthy nine months! Yaaaay!


----------



## Fezzle

Oh wow- what happened while I was napping?? Congrats! (rushing to your journal now!)


----------



## Nicki123

:happydance: so happy for GP


----------



## Kuawen

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! <runs around the house screaming, scaring the cat> CONGRATULATIONS Ginger! :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks everybody! I'm so thrilled! I had a blood draw for beta and progesterone today. Hopefully I'll get my results tomorrow! :happydance:


POAS porn for those of you who love tests is below. I'm 10dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1652_edit.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4









1-2 digi.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jett55

Ommggg congrats GP :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

yay!!! Congratulations GP!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

This thread needed a little rainbow power! Thanks GP and Grats again!


----------



## stuckinoki

Anybody with super eyesight see this? Or am I crazy pants today?


Spoiler
https://i41.tinypic.com/3587uyt.jpg


[my best attempt at tweaking lol]
https://i43.tinypic.com/10zr8kx.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

I _might_ see something on that top one, but I can't quite tell on my phone. I hope it's positive!


----------



## kksy9b

Same here, I think I see a very very faint line on the top test. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay Congrats GP love to see that you caught a snowflake!!!

Stuckinoki, I see what I think you're seeing on the top one. FXd that it becomes something with more color tomorrow and that it's not just a shadow where the antibody strip is. (I can't wait to find out! I'm always stalking you and cheering you on!)

I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. I had a nice temp rise this morning and a +OPK day before yesterday. Maybe I'll get a birthday BFP (turning 30 on the 28th... which would only be 8dpo, but a girl can dream can't she?)


----------



## LillyTame

That would be awesome Elsa, fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Stuck, I have you down as not testing till the 31st...what dpo are you?


----------



## tori0713

Sorry I've been so MIA ladies, severe nausea, work and a bleeding scare kept me off trying to keep things at bay. I am back and looks like I missed so much!

Sorry to those that AF got. FX for next month!

GP, congrats!!! So excited for you!

Stuck, I replied in your journal but I definitely see something.


----------



## stuckinoki

OMG....I think I'm next ladies <3 Yeah, lily I assumed I wasn't going to ovulate unmedicated but it looks like I may have!

https://i41.tinypic.com/14o49h.jpg


----------



## Renaendel

woo! Stuck.

Tori, oh my goodness are you ok?


----------



## Jett55

I can see it stuck fxxxed!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Those are much more clear! Keep up the great progression!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well, tori. What happened with the bleeding? :hugs:

OMG, I definitely see something, stuck! :happydance: Fxd for good progression! :dust:


----------



## tori0713

Thanks for checking on me ladies, I am much better! I called the doctor the day it happened (I'm a teacher so I had to get off my feet) and ended up having an u/s that day. Baby was perfect and measuring big already! I've been a little crampy and nervous any time I feel any kind of CM but it's all been normal since then. My NT scan next Friday will give me my reassurance and then we will finally be able to go public. 

Stuck, I am thinking that this is the start of a great progression for you! 8dpo is when I got my first extremely faint positive on an IC, so FX for your morning tests!


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Stucki!
Phew, glad everything is ok Tori


----------



## Fezzle

Stuck- I see something on those- Fx!

tori- glad things are ok now! 

Looks like a BFN for me. I've been having a lot of cramps and breast tenderness in the past few days which makes me think that I am in a TWW. Last cycle I didn't spot until CD16 so maybe it's just early for AF. I think I'm 14dpo today.


----------



## Pirate

I'm out. Maybe cycle 13 will be lucky.


----------



## Jett55

Sorry Pirate :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Pirate:hugs::hugs::hugs:

stuck, how are those lines looking today?!

AF for me over here in NTNP land. I'm so torn between not wanting a BFP so I can focus on the wedding and my weightloss versus wanting my BFP!


----------



## stuckinoki

BFN wit 2mu this morning...been too busy to test again, built a outdoor bunny coop so my bunny can hang out in the shade outside and eat grass.


----------



## LillyTame

I LOVE your bunny! I always go to your 1st page in your journal to take a peek :haha:

Sorry to hear about the BFN today :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Nothing going on here ladies. My new test types arrived today, but I am only 8 dpo. I checked them to make sure they don't evap but going to try super hard to not do a real fmu test until at least 10. Picked up OSOMs and surepredicts.


----------



## LillyTame

I thought the OSOMs were good for testing early :shrug:


----------



## Renaendel

They are..but that means I test tomorrow at 9dpo and the thought terrifies me...:argh:


----------



## LillyTame

ooooh :coffee: :haha:


----------



## Pirate

As someone who is over early testing, I completely understand why you wouldn't want to. That being said, I'm :coffee:.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, renae!

Still no AF in these parts. My cervix is still high and felt different today- the first impression was "shrivelled"? Maybe it's given up :haha: I still have cramps and sore breasts and now CM after what has been a dry LP- no tinge, just white and creamy, so maybe she's waiting until 16dpo like last time or maybe I O'd later than I think. I have a Dr appointment to talk about next steps with fertility testing next week on Thurs, so if she's not here by Wednesday I'm going to text again (if I can wait!).


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers crossed, Renae and Fezzle!


----------



## stuckinoki

BFP!

Spoiler
https://i39.tinypic.com/jjmpaa.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/28tcp3k.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi I'm still lurking ladies...cheering you all on :) 

Yaye stucki ....congrats love...how many dpo are you?....:happydance: 

I plan to start testing in 5 days :happydance: peeing on opks to keep me sane till then lol...

Good luck ladies.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## MItoDC

BIG congrats to Stucki and GingerPanda!! :happydance: :hugs:

AFM - we're on to Cycle #17. :nope:

I had my blood drawn today to check FSH, TSH, and prolactin levels. I'll have it drawn again a week after I ovulate (it's supposed to be on Day 21 to check my progesterone level, but I usually O later and I figure I should wait in order to get the best results... would love any feedback from others who have had these tests done). After that DH will have his 2nd SA done to see if his morphology has improved. Then I guess we'll move forward from there. Feeling pretty down and out these last couple of months as it's really starting to sink in that we probably won't get pregnant naturally. :sad1:


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: Good luck, MItoDC. We're just starting that journey with testing.


----------



## natjenson

MItoDC said:


> BIG congrats to Stucki and GingerPanda!! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> AFM - we're on to Cycle #17. :nope:
> 
> I had my blood drawn today to check FSH, TSH, and prolactin levels. I'll have it drawn again a week after I ovulate (it's supposed to be on Day 21 to check my progesterone level, but I usually O later and I figure I should wait in order to get the best results... would love any feedback from others who have had these tests done). After that DH will have his 2nd SA done to see if his morphology has improved. Then I guess we'll move forward from there. Feeling pretty down and out these last couple of months as it's really starting to sink in that we probably won't get pregnant naturally. :sad1:

Hiya love....just had these tests done myself too...waiting for my cd21 (on teusday) ....:thumbup: will let you know how mine go....oh s/a was a right ole Polava.lol....but it's done now phew...**wipes brow** 

I see you are cycle 17...try not to be disheartened love...:hugs:

Good luck with your tests love :flower:

Oh I almost forgot....big congrats to gp ...:happydance: happy and healthy nine months to you.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

11dpo


----------



## Jett55

Congrats Stuck :happydance:


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Stuck! :happydance: :wohoo:

:hugs: MItoDC and Natalie. I might only be on Cycle #9, but I know how scary it is to be facing tests and possible assistance to get that BFP. We'll get it, I just know it. :flower:


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho stuck. I hope this is the end of your four year journey!!

Sorry for AF mito. :(. She sucks!

Good luck to you Nat! I hope your test numbers come back well.

Afm- it feels like a horde of dwarven miners have taken up residence in my lady bits. Maybe they don't like the wallpaper either. The tests are still big fat jerky negative things.


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^ OMG. So sorry, but I spit soda onto my computer reading that.


----------



## Kuawen

:rofl: love the description, Ren!


----------



## LillyTame

What, what, what?! A BFP! How am I just now getting here? :dohh:

:happydance::happydance:Congrats, stuckinoki!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> Afm- it feels like a horde of dwarven miners have taken up residence in my lady bits. Maybe they don't like the wallpaper either. The tests are still big fat jerky negative things.

I'm so sorry, hun, but lmao!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies! FX that 14th time is a charm!


----------



## Pirate

@Milto, we're starting the testing process too. Our first appointment is on Tuesday. We've been at it for 13 cycles of TTC and 5 cycles of NTBP (barely preventing). We should all compare notes as we go through the process.


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl: @ "dwarven miners"


----------



## MollyGrue

stuckinoki said:


> 11dpo

Yay Stuck! 11dpo is when I got my BFP, too, and it looked just like yours. Hooray for you! Lots of well wishes and love and hope for a sticky little bean!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, it's too quiet over here! I need updates! :coffee:


----------



## Pirate

My next testing date will be 2/20 if AF doesn't show on 2/19. :)


----------



## Kuawen

My monitor started showing 'high' and the OPK is starting to get darker (though not yet positive) so it looks like I'm going to O right on CD14! :happydance: that'll be Feb 1st, which puts me at testing on the 13th :D


----------



## Elsa50501

I got my birthday BFP! 8dpo on FRER! pics to follow as soon as they are uploaded from my phone!


----------



## Elsa50501

https://i.imgur.com/TOfYJkrl.jpg

Okay, I always screw this up, I hope it doesn't show up huge again! Also it shows up very pink in real life, and easier to see (than on my phone).


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Elsa!! :wohoo: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

Thanks so much! This has become the craziest best birthday of my life. I ALSO just got a call that my best friend just got engaged!!! What a 30th birthday!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay!, congratulations. That line is very easy to see as well! Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Pirate

Congrats!


----------



## LillyTame

:cake:Congratulations AND Happy Birthday, Elsa50501!:happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate, I didn't even realize we are so close to the end of the month!!! :dohh: I guess I should start getting our thread ready for Feb...our month of looooove and the month GP finds out she is having twins :haha::haha:


----------



## Jett55

Congrats Elsa what an awesome bday :D :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Elsa, what a fabulous birthday present x


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats and happy birthday, Elsa! Definitely an awesome 30th birthday!


@Lilly, :ignore: :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Elsa & Happy Birthday!


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


----------



## Elsa50501

Here is my 9dpo test (7pm) darker than yesterday's:)

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/3bHAmbRl.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Great line- especially for 9dpo!


----------



## natjenson

Yaye congratulations Elsa....and happy belated birthday too...:) :happydance: 

Btw...that is an awesome test for 9dpo....ABSOLUTLEY AWSOME .:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Fezzle said:


> Great line- especially for 9dpo!

Hehe I love your siggi.
:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Do we have any valentine testers?


----------



## Pirate

Not me. I'm vowing not to test early at all this cycle. Y'all hold me to it, please. :)


----------



## MItoDC

Ugh. Yes. My current cycle probably puts me at testing on Valentine's Day... so actually put me down for the 15th. I'd rather wait another day than get bad news and bring Valentine's Day down.

Sorry - I'm a total downer apparently today. I'll blame my coworker (explained more here): issuesininfertility.blogspot.com/2014/01/20-weeks.html


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs: mito


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, MItoDC, I wish I could REALLY give you a hug :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MItoDC

:hugs: Thanks, ladies. Though if you were here to give me a real hug I'd probably end up ugly crying on your sweaters. I need wine and chocolate and for the day to be over already.


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs::( @MitoDC


----------



## LillyTame

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/eating/chocolate-box-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Pirate

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/drink/drinking-wine-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## mamadonna

LillyTame said:


> Do we have any valentine testers?

Me,although I'm not feeling very hopeful


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, MItoDC :hugs:

I'll be hoping for a Valentine's ovulation!


----------



## Renaendel

Fezzle said:


> Sorry, MItoDC :hugs:
> 
> I'll be hoping for a Valentine's ovulation!

Same, think I will ovulate on the 12th. Husbands birthday is the 10th and valentines is the 14th, so there will hopefully be lots of good times that week.


----------



## Fezzle

My birthday is the 15th so a birthday O would be good too!


----------



## Kuawen

I mentioned it before but I guess it might have gotten lost in the shuffle. I'm due to test on February 15th if I can make myself wait that long. My phone app is telling me there's a chance my AF could start on the 13th (my last two cycles have been really wonky but things are looking very good that I'm finally getting back on track, so I'm trying to stay hopeful) and that would be a huge damper on Valentine's day :( Here's hoping the :witch: stays away.


----------



## mamadonna

Same here,I really don't want af here for valentines day,it's also our wedding anniversary


----------



## Elsa50501

just cause I want to share with someone...12 dpo :cloud9:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/3c2rNyyl.jpg


----------



## natjenson

Elsa50501 said:


> just cause I want to share with someone...12 dpo :cloud9:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/3c2rNyyl.jpg

Looking REAL good Elsa :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Pinkee

After wtt for 7 months I am back on the clomid and going to be testing this month!
Can I join?


----------



## LillyTame

Hi, Pinkee! Sure, hope aboard. When do you expect to be testing?

Looking awesome, Elsa50501! :thumbup: Have you made a doc appt yet? If so, when is your 1st scan?


----------



## Elsa50501

LillyTame said:


> Hi, Pinkee! Sure, hope aboard. When do you expect to be testing?
> 
> Looking awesome, Elsa50501! :thumbup: Have you made a doc appt yet? If so, when is your 1st scan?

Not yet, wanted to wait til official missed AF before calling them. (It would have been today so fx'd for no breakthrough bleeding to freak me out). Calling to set up referral to obgyn and betas tomorrow. Then I'll update :).


----------



## MollyGrue

Oh! Yay Elsa! What a great line! Woohoo. Oh, man, I just get so excited for all of you!


----------



## Pinkee

I expect to test on the 22nd.


----------



## MollyGrue

We had a scan today (I'm 10w6d). I walked in for the appointment and my doc pulls out the doppler and goes, "Let's see if we can hear this little one...or would you rather I just did a sonogram?"

Um. That one. Door number two.

So we did the sonogram and I got to see the little nugget dancing around in my belly, kicking out her little arms and legs and just generally being the most amazing thing I've ever seen. It was incredible.


----------



## Renaendel

:cloud9: how cool! You have a feeling it is a girl?


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, how sweet! Did you get to have a take home pic? 10wks already! Time is starting to move for you!


----------



## MollyGrue

11 weeks today! And, yes, I'm absolutely convinced it's a girl, so it's probably a boy =)

We got way more than a take home pic - I filmed it all on my cell phone! Here's me sounding like a complete spaz:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b9p0hvkberxkue3/20140203_160851.mp4

I wanted to film it so that my mom could see the heartbeat, but then s/he started moving around, so it was perfect.


----------



## GingerPanda

Neat!


----------



## Kuawen

omg that's so cool to see! Thank you so much for sharing, Molly. Brought tears to my eyes, I can't wait till I get to have a similar experience (hopefully I'll get a little wiggle worm like yours! It's so fun to watch them dance around). 

I got my CH's today! :wohoo: confirming that I O'd on CD14. I actually think I O'd at exactly 11:36AM on CD15, because I caught the tail end of my LH surge on OPK the morning of CD15, then had one GNARLY cramp on the right side, and then nothing. How funny if I was right :haha: Everything seems to be working as it's supposed to, and I'm wishing my days away until Testing Day! :blush:


----------



## Fezzle

Amazing! I can't wait to find out if you're right, Molly!


----------



## Elsa50501

@Mollygrue So cool and exciting!

I just got my blood test results. At 4 weeks 2 days (14 dpo) I had HcG of 185. First scan and OB appointment is Mar 4th. Can't believe how quickly it's coming up!


----------



## Pinkee

The week of OPKs. I have a CBFM, what do you guys use, or have used in the past?


----------



## Nicki123

Great news about your scan Molly.


----------



## Fezzle

I have used the cheap ics, the CB digi & the CBFM. This month I'm out out CBFM sticks but still have a bunch of digi sticks so I'm either going to use them or the ics. I'm having my blood tested this cycle to see if I ovulated so it will be good to compare the results with what the OPKs say since I never get a positive.


----------



## Elsa50501

Pinkee said:


> The week of OPKs. I have a CBFM, what do you guys use, or have used in the past?

I had a lot of good luck with using the Rite aid brand (mid stream, not dipstick) opks. Also, BBT charting and CM charting told me a lot when I used it with the OPKs. I could never follow the directions properly for the CBFM because it's not a one off deal, it collects the data before your fertile and compares your own hormone levels to that over the month. 

I obviously didn't read the directions the first time and then screwed it all up. (But I was just testing it out at the same time as using opks. I ended up with like a million fertile days according to that thing. I liked to see the surge come and then fade with regular opks, and then monitor closely to make sure that I didn't have a second surge during the month. Once you hit a peak day on the CBFM, the smile never goes away at all.


----------



## Pirate

Pinkee said:


> The week of OPKs. I have a CBFM, what do you guys use, or have used in the past?

I've had great luck with Wondfos. I bought Clinical Guard OPKs this last time, and I don't recommend them at all. Just pay the extra $2.50 for the Wondfos.


----------



## Pinkee

Elsa - I read the same thing on multiple posts about the cbfm, so I'm reading the sticks as well as marking them and saving them to compare.

Pirate - we're not that far off on cycles. Hooray! I was feeling all alone out in left field.

I've got all lows so far, no feelings of O yet either.


----------



## mrsnorcal

Hey, Ladies! :hi:

I'm back after taking a ttc break (well, ntnp) for about 7 months, and I finally feel like I am ready to jump back in full force. 

I am currently on cd8 of a (on average) 28 day cycle. Last month I had a random 24 day cycle, which kind of freaks me out...but such is life, I suppose.

Things I am doing differently this month is that I am adding Mucinex (from cd7 through O) to my daily routine of vitamin B-3 and prenatals. Excited to see if it makes a difference or not, we shall see!

Also, I am setting up an appointment to see my fertility specialist to get that ball rolling in that arena, but in the mean time we are going to do everything in our power to help the process naturally.

Since we are not getting any younger, we have decided that we need to commit to this process 100% this time...we are in it for the long haul, and ready to do whatever it takes!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey mrsnorcal! :wave: Welcome back! I hope you've come to the end of your journey and you get your BFP very soon! :thumbup::hugs::dust:


----------



## mrsnorcal

Thanks, Lilly! Me too!


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome back, mrsnorcal! I think we might O around the same time this cycle. I'm on CD11 but I usually get signs of ovulating around CD16.


----------



## mrsnorcal

Thanks, Fezzle! That means we can symptom spot together! ;)


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha, testers! :flower:

How is everyone doing this month so far?


----------



## Pirate

Waiting. Ugh. This sucks. Putting off calling the insurance company to make sure they'll cover the tests in the hope that cycle 13 is going to be lucky, but I'm sure I'll get up the nerve to call the closer AF gets.


----------



## Renaendel

Still waiting to O Lils. My cold and fever pushed it back a few days. I think I should see a positive in a day or two. I'll give you my testing date once ovulation is confirmed.


----------



## Fezzle

Still waiting to O or get a sign that I have here too but my testing date is still on track. I'll find out next week if I ovulated first though so if I didn't who knows.


----------



## Renaendel

February 28th please.


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> February 28th please.

:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

I want to update our 1st page...do any of you ladies know anything about the listed ladies that we could update like do they know the sex yet or have a name picked out?

JANUARY
GingerPanda
:hugs:stuckinoki:angel:
Elsa50501

DECEMBER
Enduringplum
MollyGrue
Jett55 (Scan in April!)
MomWife
Buttercup84

NOVEMBER
Nicki123:blue:
mrsswaffer
tori0713

OCTOBER 
ladyluck8181

SEMPTEMBER
MIZZYD:pink:


JULY
countrygurl3
AmberCali4nia:blue:
Mrs. JJ:blue:
chulie:blue: Baby Rowan
lovelymiss:blue: Baby Leo
kksy9b:blue: Baby Charles
little moomin:blue:
nolansmom:pink:
​


----------



## MItoDC

I messed up somehow when I signed up - I'm not due to test until next Friday probably... though it feels like I'm getting AF right now. So crampy!


----------



## kksy9b

Lily- the only one I know is Chulie- she is naming her son Rowan. If I come across any others I'll let you know


----------



## LillyTame

MItoDC said:


> I messed up somehow when I signed up - I'm not due to test until next Friday probably... though it feels like I'm getting AF right now. So crampy!

So the 21st right? Will change! :thumbup:



kksy9b said:


> Lily- the only one I know is Chulie- she is naming her son Rowan. If I come across any others I'll let you know

Thanks, kksy!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Lil, put me down as :blue: (the sonographer was pretty sure but it was a 12 week scan so there is a teeny chance It might be wrong)


----------



## Jett55

I won't know babies gender until my 20 week scan which will be probably in April. But don't worry I'll tell you as soon as I know :thumbup:


----------



## mrsnorcal

Looks like I will be testing on the 23rd. Now...for the waiting game...again!


----------



## LillyTame

I will, nicki! And no problem changing it if we need to :thumbup:

Jett, April feels like FOREVEEER! lol


----------



## GingerPanda

We will (hopefully) be following in Biblio's footsteps and finding out Bop's gender early by blood test! I really don't want to wait til 20 weeks! But got to get to 9 weeks first!


----------



## Jett55

Yaaah it us forever away I'm hoping I find out sooner like late March but I'll be 20 weeks like April 4th or something. Trust me I'm very impatient Lil I wish I could know now.


----------



## mamadonna

Just to update,I haven't tested yet and her who shall not be named is a no show,but the day is early yet so don't wanna spoil my wedding anniversary and valentines day with a negative test,good luck to anyone else testing today!!x


----------



## Nicki123

Good luck mamadonna and happy anniversary


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck mamadonna- hope you have a good valentine's day and anniversary!

I think I'm out this month- or really never in to begin with. Today's temp is pretty low so I don't think I ovulated.


----------



## MollyGrue

We've got an anatomy/gender scan at 17 weeks in mid-March, so we'll know then.

Good luck, mamadonna!


----------



## Pirate

Good luck mamadona! Fezzle, at least you're on the road to getting some testing. Doesn't make you feel any better, I'm sure, but at least answers are on the horizon.


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks everyone,I nearly bought a test but resisted!!


----------



## Fezzle

It does make me feel better! It's like avoiding the frustration when you have trouble with your car and then take in and there doesn't seem to be a problem- at least the blood test should show I'm not ovulating so the Dr will know something is wrong rather than thinking I'm just being paranoid. And now I have spotting today too (and no cramps or any other sort of symptoms) so my hormones are definitely off.


----------



## Kuawen

With all the negative HPT's I've been getting and the temp dip today it's safe to say that AF will arrive tonight (no cramping or anything yet, but she never gives any warning she just shows up). I'll be calling my doctor's office to set up a SA and HSG and hopefully my tubes haven't healed shut. If they have then it'll be the end of our TTC until further notice :cry: 

I'll be sure to update with what's found, and when I know what my next testing day is...


----------



## MItoDC

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone! :flower: I'm trying to stay focused on the _good _part of not being pregnant today... :wine:

https://issuesininfertility.blogspot.com/2014/02/infertile-friday-valentines-day-edition.html


----------



## kksy9b

Happy anniversary mamadonna! Hope the witch stays away for you!


----------



## Fezzle

Nice blog, MItoDC!


----------



## GingerPanda

Looks like I will probably be joining you ladies again.


----------



## MItoDC

Fezzle said:


> Nice blog, MItoDC!

Thanks, Fezzle! :blush: I've been enjoying writing it - even if it's kind of a crappy subject to write about... I think it helps to get all of my thoughts out of my brain and "onto paper" in a way!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh Ginger, I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and I hope you have your forever baby in your arms soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Awwe I'm sooo sorry gp :( :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> Looks like I will probably be joining you ladies again.

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah so sorry gp x


----------



## Renaendel

Is the two week wait over yet?:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

Well af showed this mornin :growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna said:


> Well af showed this mornin :growlmad:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry, Mamadonna! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry momadonna. That mean old witch isn't allowed here any more!


----------



## MItoDC

14dpo and :bfn: this morning. :nope:


----------



## Pirate

Sorry Milto! 

The witch got me yesterday thus no need to test today. With all of the uterus violating that's going to be going on during cycle 14 I'm not sure our chances are going to be that great so I'm not even going to set up at testing date. The HSG falls so close to ovulation, we can't DTD before, and I'm not positive how up to the task I'll be after it.


----------



## LillyTame

Booo, February isn't bringing us much love, maybe better luck for lucky charms next month! I'll try to set up a March list this weekend.


----------



## Jett55

I'll find you guys some 4leaf clovers & hope they help :)


----------



## Fezzle

I am on another testing thread and the amount of BFPs this month is insane! And everyone on that thread is over 35. So hopefully next month we'll have a run of luck like that here!


----------



## LillyTame

:flower: 4 leaf clovers for everyone!

NTNP Cycle 3, CD1 for me. I'm tempted to try this cycle, it would be the last cycle where baby would be due before the wedding.


----------



## GingerPanda

I will not be able to try again before we'd be due in December, so I think May is probably going to be the first month we'll even get to try. But that puts us as due in February like we were with the first pregnancy! I can't win! :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> I will not be able to try again before we'd be due in December, so I think May is probably going to be the first month we'll even get to try. But that puts us as due in February like we were with the first pregnancy! I can't win! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

I'll be testing March 12th. That way I'll know whether I get to have green Guinness for St. Patty's Day or green Martinelli's :haha:


----------



## MollyGrue

We lost the baby. Missed miscarriage.


----------



## Pirate

So sorry, Molly!


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs:Oh no :( I'm sorry Molly:cry:


----------



## Jett55

:( ommgg sooo sorry Molly :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry, Molly. Me too. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## natjenson

Ohhh Molly and gp...I'm so sad for you both...:cry: 
How heartbreaking......big big hugs to you both :hug:

I'm so so sorry for your losses.
Hang in there dears...:hugs: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Oh Molly, I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Molly .... I am so so sorry. I'm so upset for you. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, Molly!


----------



## LillyTame

:cry:Oh, Molly! I'm at a loss for words! I'm soooo sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MItoDC

:sad1:Molly - I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Renaendel

Molly, :cry:. :hugs: I am sorry hon!


----------



## Renaendel

She just got me. Will you put me down to test March 26th. Maybe I can get a Christmas baby.


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry Ranae :hugs: 

February has been so unlucky I hope March brings better luck <3


----------



## LillyTame

I agree jett! :nope:

Wowzer, Renae, A christmas baby? I didn't realize March eggies will likely be December babies :dohh:

Oh! If I got pregnant in march I'll totally have to name my thread that "March Eggies, December Babies" :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

End of march is the first week of december so most of march I think will be thanksgiving babies.


----------



## GingerPanda

February was REALLY UNLUCKY. :(


----------



## Renaendel

February can go to hell.


----------



## mrsnorcal

Hey, ladies! I have been silently lurking...but I officially have an update. I literally can't believe this, but I got a BFP this mornning! Well, 2 to be exact...and a + blood test, my beta was 392. We have been trying to conceive for 6+ years, and been through a terrible loss, so I am cautiously optimistic...but probably the happiest person alive right now.


----------



## LillyTame

February is over and as me and my OH like to say...she can eaaaaaaaaaat a bowl full of dicks! :growlmad:

BUT of course she had to give us ONE BFP so we wouldn't write her off like we did August.......


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, mrsnorcal! I hope this one sticks!


----------



## Renaendel

Wow 6 years! I am really really happy for you. Yay February wasn't a total bust ladies!


----------



## LillyTame

mrsnorcal said:


> Hey, ladies! I have been silently lurking...but I officially have an update. I literally can't believe this, but I got a BFP this mornning! Well, 2 to be exact...and a + blood test, my beta was 392. We have been trying to conceive for 6+ years, and been through a terrible loss, so I am cautiously optimistic...but probably the happiest person alive right now.

:happydance:Congratulations, mrsnorcal! :happydance: I really hope this is your forever bub!<3<3<3


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Mrsnorcal! I hope this one is super sticky!


----------



## mrsnorcal

Thank you so much, ladies! It means the world to me!!! I feel like I'm dreaming! This shows that there is ALWAYS hope, even when you don't think there is. God has truly blessed us, and I am believing that this is our time. I hesitated to post my news, because trust me...I know what it's like to be the one getting BFNs every single month. I also know what it's like to experience a devastating loss. I too had a missed 'miscarriage' at 12 weeks a little over 2 years ago. But then I thought that I could maybe help renew your hope/faith with my story. I hope it helps :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!! I truly hope that this is your forever baby and wish you all the very best!


----------



## natjenson

Big congrats mrsnorcal..:happydance: 
Happy and healthy nine months to you love....:flower: 

Natalie.xxx
P.s.....girls I hope march is very lucky for us all...December babies here we go...one by one we will all get our Xmas bundles...:wohoo: 

Baby dust to all my lovelys....Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, nat! It looks like you'll be having 2 testing days in March! But you totally won't need that 2nd day! :winkwink: :dust:


Ok, I'm gonna fill in March today/this weekend. Give me your March days, ladies. :dust:


And I think we need a BFN cleanse! Let's shake this negative dust off us and breath in mrsnorcal's BFP dust!

:shower: :bfp: :dust::shower::bfp: :dust::shower::bfp: :dust::bunny:<3:bunny:<3:bunny:<3:shower: :bfp: :dust::shower::bfp: :dust::shower::bfp: :dust:<3:bunny:<3:bunny:<3:bunny:


----------



## Renaendel

March 26th


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> March 26th

Renae, I need you to spruce up that post with some BFP dancing! :haha:


----------



## natjenson

so put me down for march 4th....and march 30th.
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:wohoo:

:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Renaendel

LillyTame said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> March 26th
> 
> Renae, I need you to spruce up that post with some BFP dancing! :haha:Click to expand...

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
https://stasis.humanpets.com/upload/items/831151165_1577070841.gif
https://2.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/66/64/484beffd3cf82df4c6fd057e6e3aeef6-the-cat-laser-butt-wiggle.gif


----------



## Fezzle

Put me down for March 21st- I'm going to be optimistic! :thumbup:

Ok, Lilly- now jazzed up with dancing and a little story

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

:serenade::wine:<3::sex::spermy::dust::coffee::yellow::af::bfp::oneofeach::cloud9:

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Pirate

Massive congrats mrsnorcal!

I'm going to try and be optimistic this cycle. Put me down for the 19th, please. :)

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex011.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex012.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex016.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex022.gifhttps://www.thejokecafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Sex-026.gif


----------



## LillyTame

Lmao @ renae! Love it!

fez and pirate! Spruce up those posts! Give us a BD dance for good luck in March!


----------



## Elsa50501

mrsnorcal said:


> Hey, ladies! I have been silently lurking...but I officially have an update. I literally can't believe this, but I got a BFP this mornning! Well, 2 to be exact...and a + blood test, my beta was 392. We have been trying to conceive for 6+ years, and been through a terrible loss, so I am cautiously optimistic...but probably the happiest person alive right now.

Congrats Mrsnorcal! :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## Nicki123

Big congrats mrsnorcal. Lots of sticky baby vibes coming your way :dust:

Lil I love the BFP dancing for March. That's gotta help right?

:bfp: :crib: :bfp: :pink: :bfp: :blue: :bfp: :crib:


----------



## Jett55

Congrats mrsnorcal :happydance:


Here's some luck for March: 
:dust: :bfp: :happydance: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Lmao @ renae! Love it!
> 
> fez and pirate! Spruce up those posts! Give us a BD dance for good luck in March!

Fixed! :)


----------



## mamadonna

No idea what my test date will be,I've kinda given up!!it'll be later in the month,if it doesn't happen this month,then it's definitely the finish.been a long 4 years time to sit back and relax,all of you still waiting for your bfps I wish you all the best of luck and I will be popping in to keep an eye out for those positive tests xx:hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

OMG, Pirate! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it! :thumbup:

mamadonna, I understand :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope this is your last cycle [-o&lt; Do a little dance with us, just for fun *puppy dog eyes* One butt wiggle for a surprise sticky bean? :bunny::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

:bunny::bunny::bunny::thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Pirate said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Lmao @ renae! Love it!
> 
> fez and pirate! Spruce up those posts! Give us a BD dance for good luck in March!
> 
> Fixed! :)Click to expand...

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

BAHAHAHAHAHA @ Fezzle!


----------



## Renaendel

I love the story!


----------



## LillyTame

Perfect, Fezzle! I love it!:happydance::cloud9: I love that everyone's dance is unique!:thumbup:


----------



## MollyGrue

I don't know when our official testing date will be, or even if we'll have one in March, but I think that Mister Grue and I are going to start NTNP as soon as the doctor gives us the okay to dtd again.

At least, I say that now, because - I'll be honest here - I'm a little high on the vicodin my doc gave me for the cramps. It's easy to be optimistic when you're high on vicodin. Ask me when I sober up - I may not be emotionally ready for this again.

I do think we're going to try as soon as my cycle normalizes. Doc says we can start trying again when I've had a normal period. Everything I've read says that can be pretty quick, so we're just playing the waiting game.


----------



## Pirate

Big hugs, Molly!


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: Yea, I hear it can happen pretty fast after MC so make sure you guys think you are emotionally ready. I remember you were so nervous when you got your 1st BFP I can only imagine you are going to be a nervous wreck the next time. :hugs: But we will be here for support when you are ready, Molly


----------



## GingerPanda

Molly, I'm jealous the vicodin worked for you. My doctor gave me some, but it never did anything for me Thursday night when I finally MC'd. :(

I hope you're still feeling optimistic when you come down from the high. And I hope you get a super sticky rainbow BFP as soon as you're ready for it. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Molly- I hope your cycles normalise soon!


----------



## Renaendel

It can happen very fast Molly. I ovulated 18 days after my HCG dropped to zero, when I normally ovulated on day 17. But everyone is different. I am glad the Vicodin worked for you.


----------



## Elsa50501

Hi guys, I'm back to give a little update. I had my first ultrasound and OB appointment this morning. I'm 8 weeks 3 days and the baby measured at 8 weeks 4 days (so right on track). The little thing was moving around during the ultrasound and the tech said that we got lucky because they don't always move around this early on the scans. I'm going back for another scan and genetic testing in 4 weeks. 

Can't wait for all of you lovely ladies to get your BFPs and rainbows so I can read your updates as well! 

I'm still stalking and cheering you on!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, congrats again Elsa, glad you got to see your little bub moving about :cloud9:

Please come back and update us all the time!

It's gonna be a good month, ladies! :flower::thumbup::smug:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the update, Elsa. Glad things are going well!


----------



## Pirate

I'm going to need to move my testing date, though I'm not sure when. I haven't ovulated yet.


----------



## Jett55

I was having some cramping tonight that was out of my usual pains so decided to go to the er for peace of mind never felt so relieved in my life to hear peanuts hb. Perfect little thumps 140s to 155 :cloud9:


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> I'm going to need to move my testing date, though I'm not sure when. I haven't ovulated yet.

No problemo, just let me know when! :thumbup:



Jett55 said:


> I was having some cramping tonight that was out of my usual pains so decided to go to the er for peace of mind never felt so relieved in my life to hear peanuts hb. Perfect little thumps 140s to 155 :cloud9:


Awww, glad everything is OK and peanut is doing well. I'm going to guess boy off of those rates :haha::cloud9:


----------



## Jett55

:haha: Lilly... peanuts hb has fluctuated. My friends baby boys hb was 180 also have friends who said their daughters hb was lower than the sons lol I feel I cannot guess off of HB or wivestales they've been debunked too much. I just want a healthy baby so either gender is fine :)


----------



## LillyTame

I know, I know! :blush: But I'm sticking with my guess, it's always 50/50 (well most of the time) :haha:


----------



## Jett55

Otay I'll be sure to remember so you can have credit if you're right :) & I'm usually pretty good at guessing genders too Lilly I've only been wrong like 3 times. But I think I'm with you thinking boy :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

We need to figure out what we are doing differently in this thread and sell the theory. We sway HEAVILY boy. My vote is Boy!


----------



## Fezzle

Really- I just looked at the first page! Maybe we'll have loads of girls now!


----------



## Jett55

Apparently if you have a boy you had good sex because boy sperm doesn't live as long :haha: 

All I want for this thread is for everyone to finally be expecting but not only that healthy pregnancies especially healthy pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, speaking of the 1st page, I did a little stalking for updates....AmberCali4nia had her little boy Colton James pretty early on 01/17 :thumbup:

And tori is expecting a :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## Pirate

Now that I've finally ovulated, you can put me down for March 21! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Got it, Pirate! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Ugh, I know I was optimistic, but you can take me off for testing on the 21st. I am pretty sure I haven't ovulated- to be confirmed by the end of the week with a blood test, but I didn't have much in the way of symptoms this month and my temps are staying low.


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> Ugh, I know I was optimistic, but you can take me off for testing on the 21st. I am pretty sure I haven't ovulated- to be confirmed by the end of the week with a blood test, but I didn't have much in the way of symptoms this month and my temps are staying low.

Sorry, Fezzle :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry Fezzle
Our eggs are just too cool to show up yet.

https://th00.deviantart.net/fs8/PRE/i/2005/303/4/d/dancing_egg_by_axxis262.jpg


----------



## Renaendel

The egg finally showed. My period is due on the 27th, but I think I am going to keep the testing date we have listed here. Trying to keep the lucky dancing up.
:bunny::bunny::wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo, Renae! :happydance:


----------



## Pirate

Renaendel said:


> The egg finally showed. My period is due on the 27th, but I think I am going to keep the testing date we have listed here. Trying to keep the lucky dancing up.
> :bunny::bunny::wohoo:

I hope you're the lucky four leaf clover this month, Ren! 

As for me, I'll keep the testing date that I have. If I go by the first day of my LMP, AF will be here on Tuesday. If I go by ovulation and LP length, it will be here on Thursday. So anytime between Tuesday-Thursday is fair game. I have two tests that I need to get rid of anyway. I may as well go out with a bang!


----------



## Renaendel

I am not so hopeful pirate. I just looked and although we did take that break after my mc, it has been 16 months since we started trying for children. I want to be hopeful, but I will be more shocked than anything if I get a line this month. I think I will celebrate the holiday tonight to bring in some cheer.


----------



## Pirate

TTC just sucks. Period. It's not fair. If it means anything, I'm still hopeful for you. You've done everything that you could possibly do to make it happen and now the rest is up to plain old luck. It sucks that we only have control over about .005% of this whole TTC process.


----------



## MItoDC

Just wanted to send out some virtual :hugs: :hugs:

Hope you all had a great St. Patty's Day!


----------



## Kuawen

I did have a very good St. Paddy's Day, thank you! :hugs: I tested BFN on a FRER but I'd been expecting it since O was so late and my cycle was all messed up this month. 

So I instead had lots of Guinness. :drunk:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::flower:*Congrats to our lucky July tester Mrs. JJ!*:flower::happydance:

You can see bub in mommy's journal here


----------



## Renaendel

What a perfect little boy! She must be absolutely head over heels in love.


----------



## Elsa50501

Beautiful! Congrats to Mrs. JJ:)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats to Mrs. JJ!! He is adorable!


----------



## Enduringplum

I'm excited to see this group getting more BFPs! Congratulations to all of you!

I wanted to update the group to let you know I'll be having a little girl. We're very excited and can't wait to meet her in August.


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on team pink enduring plum seems most of the ladies due in august on bnb are having girls :pink:


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho another little girl! Congratulations.


----------



## LillyTame

awww, congrats on team pink :pink:Enduring! And thanks for updating us! :thumbup:

Jett are you trying to say you think you are going to be pink too? :haha:

Ladies, update me! I know we had more than 3 testers this month! Everyone give me your test dates, pretty please.


----------



## Kuawen

Well I was trying to keep a lid on it since it's not 100% certain, but my testing date was today, and I've got a VVFBFP :wohoo: photos are on my journal and I'm hoping and praying that AF stays away tomorrow and that this is my rainbow sticky baby [-o&lt;

Figured it'd be better if I came in and updated rather than making you dig for it, Lil :blush: I'm gonna feel bad if it just turns out to be yet another CP, though.


----------



## LillyTame

What Kuawen?! No way! I haven't made it through all the journals today....running to yours now! :happydance:


----------



## Jett55

Ahhh fxxxed for a sticky kuawen :dust:

Lilly I'll probably be blue just because I'm always the odd duck & end up with the opposite :)


----------



## kksy9b

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## LillyTame

OMG kksy, you are do like any day now! :wacko: How are you feeling?


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen, I'll update this thread whenever you are ready! I know some people are still nervous when the line is that faint or feel better after the expectied due date for AF is gone, so let me know when you are ready to call it official!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so much for understanding, Lil :D I've decided to give my doctor a call tomorrow and schedule for my first beta tests. I'll feel a million times better and willing to call it 'real' once I'm clinically deemed 'pregnant'. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

LillyTame said:


> OMG kksy, you are do like any day now! :wacko: How are you feeling?

Hi Lilly :hi: I'm feeling great! We are getting closer and closer to our little guy being here! The doctor hinted yesterday that she didn't think I would make it to next week's appointment. Everything is ready to go and tomorrow is my last day at work so pretty much just sitting back and trying to get this baby to come :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

kksy9b said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> OMG kksy, you are do like any day now! :wacko: How are you feeling?
> 
> Hi Lilly :hi: I'm feeling great! We are getting closer and closer to our little guy being here! The doctor hinted yesterday that she didn't think I would make it to next week's appointment. Everything is ready to go and tomorrow is my last day at work so pretty much just sitting back and trying to get this baby to come :flower:Click to expand...

How exciting!!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Kuawen!

No testing for me the month unless you count blood tests!


----------



## natjenson

Just popping in again ladies....my test date is 29th Lilly tame :thumbup: 

Kuawen good luck love.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

So a second chance for you to catch the leprechaun, nat! :thumbup:

Renae, I'm liking that chart :thumbup:

fezzle :hugs: Let's hope all your blood test are positive, as in good! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

:bfp::happydance:*Congrats Kuawen!*:happydance::bfp:


----------



## natjenson

Yaye :happydance: congratulations kuawen :wohoo: 

H&H 9 months to you Hun.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kuawen

And now I have to ask you to please take my name down from the title, as I MC'd today :cry: another CP...


----------



## Nicki123

Oh kuawen ... I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

I'm so so sorry kuawen love. :hugs: 
Xoxo
Natalie xxx


----------



## Pirate

Sorry to hear Kauwen! 

I got a BFN yesterday. I *think* that AF is trying to make an appearance today which is nice since she's five days late.... Oh well, at least she made my final TTC cycle interesting.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so so sorry, kuawen :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, March was a boomer for us, so far. I'm going to start our list for April. Anyone still on board? I sure would like to see our thread pick up, my goal was to keep it open till July, but if we don't have any testers I'll just let it go :nope:


----------



## GingerPanda

I guess we're NTNP, if the Metformin makes me ovulate. Who knows. I'm getting brown CM, so hopefully AF will show up soon, and I can possibly give you an AF due date. :thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

I'm in I'm in.:thumbup: 

I expect my test date will be April 27th....
But of course I'd wayyyy preference to be on your bfp list before then .tee hee.:flower: (test fest begins in T minus 4 days ) 

Come in lucky testers....this is our month. It has to be :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, I guess that's what it is for me too, GP...a AF due date and not really a test date. I think I'll start adding myself to the list! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks, nat! But I refuse to add you to April (for now) because we are hoping for a March BFP for you! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## natjenson

LillyTame said:


> Thanks, nat! But I refuse to add you to April (for now) because we are hoping for a March BFP for you! :thumbup::dust:

:rofl: 
Now that's the spirit...:thumbup:

Of course I won't be needing the April test date...for sure lol :thumbup:

Like who gets to test twice in one month???
This HAS To be it.

Come on spermys...."MARCH" right on up there...(haha see what I did there -like that? :haha: ) 

Good luck ladies...:dust: :baby: :dust: :happydance: :baby::bfp: :dust: 
:dust: :baby: :dust: :happydance:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kuawen

I'm super disappointed because my doctor won't see me for another 3 weeks, and I've just recently found out that a lot of the tests I need done take a while (like 6 to 12 weeks cuz they gotta test, wait 6 weeks, and then test again!), so it's a done deal I'm out for April, and safe to say that I won't get a chance to try again before July :nope: 

I'm gonna be sad to see this thread go, but can understand the reasons for it. :hugs: And DH and I are just too scared to give it another go until we've got a better picture of what's going wrong...


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: @ nat

kuawen, so you decided to stick with the current doc?


----------



## Kuawen

Only because he takes our insurance (and nobody else in the county does...) and he's most likely going to simply refer us to the fertility clinic anyway... I'm still battling myself as to whether I should just drop kick him or play it cool and get the referral. :growlmad:


----------



## natjenson

Kuawen said:


> I'm super disappointed because my doctor won't see me for another 3 weeks, and I've just recently found out that a lot of the tests I need done take a while (like 6 to 12 weeks cuz they gotta test, wait 6 weeks, and then test again!), so it's a done deal I'm out for April, and safe to say that I won't get a chance to try again before July :nope:
> 
> I'm gonna be sad to see this thread go, but can understand the reasons for it. :hugs: And DH and I are just too scared to give it another go until we've got a better picture of what's going wrong...

Massive hugs to you Hun....:hug: 

I'm so sorry you aphave to go through this again.:nope:
I hope you get some answers soon.:thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen said:


> Only because he takes our insurance (and nobody else in the county does...) and he's most likely going to simply refer us to the fertility clinic anyway... I'm still battling myself as to whether I should just drop kick him or play it cool and get the referral. :growlmad:

Hmmm, yea that's a hard decision. I know I would want to know answers right away and move forward but some times the best thing is to just be patient. I'm sure having the insurance cover some of those tests will be helpful so you can save up for the fertility clinic.


----------



## Kuawen

Haha well sorry Lil but I just couldn't take it anymore. I called the office back to ask them "Um, why do I need to wait 3 weeks?" and they didn't have a reason, so I made them set me up for an appt later this week. Not going to waste another cycle on their shenanigans. Gonna get my referral and leave them in my dust. But even still it's going to be a few months before we can TTC again.


----------



## GingerPanda

You go, Kuawen! Fight for yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: I said SOMETIMES you need to be patient! Apparently this is not one of those times!:haha:


----------



## Pirate

I'm not going to have a testing date again. Given my situation it just seems silly to waste the test. 

Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## Renaendel

Good for you Kuawen. Sometimes you need to stand up for yourself.


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> I'm not going to have a testing date again. Given my situation it just seems silly to waste the test.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else though!

:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: Pirate

:hugs: Kuawen

I'm going to wait until my appointment on Fri to see what my future holds before making plans for any testing. But I hope this thread keeps going and picks up with BFstickyPs!


----------



## Renaendel

My cycle is just consistent enough that if I don't get a bfp this cycle my April cycle will be due on the 26th. I don't think I am pregnant so let's make that my April testing date.:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> My cycle is just consistent enough that if I don't get a bfp this cycle my April cycle will be due on the 26th. I don't think I am pregnant so let's make that my April testing date.:thumbup:

I was going to say NOPE! Like I did for nat, but now that I think about...maybe we can trick those BFPs into coming by planning ahead! :haha: We'll put you guys down for April dates then won't need them! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

How's everyone feeling today? :flower:

I was playing with our title lol Anybody got any ideas for anything that makes more sense and does that look like a bunny?


----------



## LillyTame

March is over! :happydance: Well...not completely, but mostly! :thumbup:


----------



## Elsa50501

lol, I think everyone is taking the warning on the front page seriously, no one's saying a word for fear of spooking those bunnies! 

Just stopping by to spread some babydust:):dust::dust::dust::bunny::bunny:


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: it seems like it, Elsa!


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies...:flower: 

April flowers...bunnie powers...baby showers...bfp towers...

Come on renaendel we soooo deserve to end this with a BFP BANG....we can do this....:) 

Role on role up role over bfp please.:haha: 

Btw loving the new title to the thread such a sweet one.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....
The witch got me...and hard...what a barrel of laughs this is :haha: 

Anyways....how are we all? Well I hope :) 

My siggi says I'm not trying this month....but I'm not preventing either so who knows....always Sod's law things happen when you don't ACTUALLY try eh lol
We'll see I suppose :) 
May is FULL ON attack tho.:thumbup: 


Natalie xxx
P.s.....I'm still testing this month tho :haha:


----------



## Pirate

Nat-sorry the witch was, well, a witch to you! 

My fingers are crossed for you for May, but I hope April works out for you too!

No real news here. I'm on CD13, I think. We're NTNP and really enjoying it. I'm going back to the RE on April 16th to hopefully get some Femara or Clomid, understanding that it is unlikely to make a difference, but because I feel like I need to do something to improve our chances a little bit and give me the closure of knowing that we tried everything that we were willing to do.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm hoping I've ovulated- depending on what my temps do in the next couple days, I might see if my GP will let me do another Day 21 test next week. Last couple cycles that I've had them, I KNEW they were going to be negative for ovulation- this time, I'm not sure either way. 

It would be good to know if I did ovulate but it needs a bit more oomph from something like Clomid, Femara or progesterone too. It hasn't been long since I started the Metformin and iron though, so I'm hoping that things with my cycles will continue to get better. They've been a mess for the last few months, but as soon as I started taking the supplements, my temps started looking more normal. 

So- if I have ovulated, I'll test some time around the 19th if AF doesn't come first, but don't put me down yet.


----------



## Renaendel

Lilly can you take me off the testing list. We are on break until This fibroid gets removed and I heal.


----------



## Kuawen

No news here either. We're NTNP as well but I'm still temping as per my acupuncturists instructions. So far all I've got is my blood tests for thrombophilia and MTHFR have come back negative and I'm waiting until CD 21 for a progesterone test to begin telling us whether I have weak ovulation. That's assuming I even O before CD21. Sorry ladies I'm pretty blue today but I'm glad you all understand what I'm going through.


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely understand what you're going through, Kuawen. I would rather someone had tied me down and pulled out all my fingernails than gone through multiple miscarriages. It sucks. BAD. But I hope you have good luck with all your tests. I hope they find something that is easily treatable so that you can go forward in this process with more confidence that you'll get the sticky BFP and gorgeous baby you deserve.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: natjenson, hope you get a little relaxed surprised! Why aren't you trying this month?

:hugs: Renaendel, OK my dear. Did they tell you approx. how long you'll need to be on break?


:hugs:Kuawen:hugs:

fezzle, your temps are definitely looking a lot better. I won't add you though, till you are ready :thumbup:

pirate, I'm crossing everything that I can cross for you! :hugs::dust:

GP, thanks for hanging around even though you aren't trying right now, I love "seeing" you around.:hug:

As for me, I've had EWCM like crazy the last 3 days and it's like a slap in the face! Where was all this when I was trying?! Ugh! April and May are just bad months because that would put us at a due date around the wedding (whether early, late or on time) and the more and more I think about it, I don't want to spend all this money on the wedding and then go into labor lol. BUT I can't actually say we are preventing....just definitely not trying. Only way I'm preventing is not initiating sex, but I've told OH I'm fertile right now so if he wants to initiate then we'll just see what happens.

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend! I think April is going to be another dud, but I'm hopeful for May/June...with all the procedures, femera/clomid, acupuncture, etc...we are gonna see a summer boom! I know it!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: (I might even get in on the June action!)


----------



## Renaendel

They didn't lilly. I will find out more at my pre-op appt I think. There are a few factors. They have to decide if they are going to do a d&c at the same time they go in for the Myomectomy. It depends on how big the mass is. They think it is a fibroid, but as you know from the scans all they can see a hole where by uterus should be and the entry area to the tubes. Finally she hopes she can do the removal with a hysteroscopy. There is a chance thy may have to switch to a laparoscopy or laparotomy once they get in and see it.

My optimist guess is going to be late June.


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, this might change if I get a blood test and it shows no ovulation, but you can put me down for testing on 17 April. That'll be the first day of my annual leave (uni is closed for Easter, then we're off to Marrakech for a few days the week after!).


----------



## natjenson

Heya Lilly....

Cd4 here....:thumbup: 

Not trying (but not preventing either) 
Bc I have some tests coming up....
I had cervical cancer when I was 24 and It was removed and I have been in the clear for ten years....but when I went to the doctors last week to discuss spotting during the ttw and intercourse(thinking it was a P problem) 
He was concerned about the possibiltys of the cancer returning...so I need to have a few tests done and pray and hope and *believe* it will all come back ok.
My gut feeling tells me I am fine.

Back on the sandpaper slide for May...full force attack.lol

Altho they say not trying sometimes always lands you spwith a bfp eh....let's see how _*that*_ pans out eh lol.

Oh and I'm still going to test -April 30th.:thumbup: 

Good luck ladies.....I'm still rooting for you all :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Renaendel

I hope you are ok! Spotting can come from a bunch of different things for sure. There is kind of this innocence lost feeling when you are in remission. It is so easy to go down that path again. Maybe they will find something noncancerous that is easily removable. I went through the whole I have had cancer already and now I am bleeding every day freakout in my journal last month. If you need to talk we are here for you.


----------



## natjenson

Renaendel said:


> I hope you are ok! Spotting can come from a bunch of different things for sure. There is kind of this innocence lost feeling when you are in remission. It is so easy to go down that path again. Maybe they will find something noncancerous that is easily removable. I went through the whole I have had cancer already and now I am bleeding every day freakout in my journal last month. If you need to talk we are here for you.

:flower: awe thankyou so much renaedel.:flower:

Yes I am with you-I hope this all comes to nothing sinister...I am trying to convince myself it's ok...but at the same time I need to galvanise myself to just incase you know.

I'm sorry you have had to go through this too Hun.(I saw in your spoiler) 
:hugs:

Thankyou sooo much for your kind words of support-haha I have been slowly going slightly batty for the past couple of days....I am a humorous person and so I use this to get myself through but underneath it all I am a nervous wreck.:wacko::wacko::wacko:ooooops. Oh well.il servive.:thumbup:

Take good care renaedel :flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle 17th :thumbup:
natjenson 30th :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

How are things going, ladies?:flower:

Halfway through this month already!! Where is the time going?

Help me come up with our May title :shrug: 

In June I will be joining you guys in TTC again! :happydance: And unless things really start to boom again I will close shop in July :nope:


----------



## Renaendel

Beltane Babies?

I don't know I am terrible at this. :shrug:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, I don't recall ever hearing Beltane before so I had to do a google....I liked this: Beltane is the last of the three spring fertility festivals, the others being Imbolc and Ostara. Beltane is the second principal Celtic festival (the other being Samhain). Celebrated approximately halfway between Vernal (spring) equinox and the midsummer (Summer Solstice). Beltane traditionally marked the arrival if summer in ancient times.

The 1st line is my fav because, obviously, it has to do with fertility! :thumbup: So I was thinking of something to do with flowers soooo how about "Lucky MAY Testers: Picking Beltane Flowers"?


----------



## Fezzle

I've heard of Beltane from my Scottish friends. I like the fertility connection!

I woke up at 4am with a horrific headache and took my temperature then- both indicate AF might be arriving soon. Also my cervix was lower and firmer. But still waiting to test on Thurs in case she's a no show!


----------



## natjenson

I love that tittle Lilly...
And Yaye for joining us on the rollercoaster from hell again lol :happydance: 

I have my smear in 48 hours...boooo.....I seem to have ovulated on cd10 this cycle...very early for me...:shrug: 

Oh well I will know my fate by the 28th.:thumbup: :) 

Fezzle...so sorry to hear about your nasty headache...perhaps a sign of good news to come,.,geeeeeeees I had the headache from hell with lo...thought I was out but it turns out I wasn't.:thumbup: 
Good luck love.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Pirate

Fingers crossed for your smear, Nat!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with the smear, Nat!


----------



## LillyTame

natjenson said:


> And Yaye for joining us on the rollercoaster from hell again lol :happydance:

:haha:

Good luck on the smear!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I've been off for a bit. Just wanted to give a quick update that my LO came this past weekend- April 12th-Charles Louis 6 lbs 13 oz 21 inches long and a full head of strawberry blond/red hair. He was 12 days past due but worth the wait! I will be getting a parenting journal with pictures and his birth story up soon if you're interested. I know it can be hard to see here sometimes so I dont want post. I am still rooting all of you wonderful ladies on and hope to see each of you with a BFP- you all deserve it so very much


----------



## Renaendel

That is such wonderful news and I am happy to hear it. Congratulations!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, kksy9b!


----------



## LillyTame

:dohh: *Baby Charles is here!* :happydance:

*Congrats to our lucky July Tester, kksy9b!*!:hugs:

I know it may be hard for us to hear day to day life of being a preggo or seeing new BFPs when we don't get our own, but I know everyone is genuinely happy when one of our little ones make it into this world safely! :hugs: And mom is good too! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!!


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you ladies so much! 

Does anyone have any Easter plans?


----------



## Fezzle

BFN for me today. Some day I'll actually be on a testing thread where by my testing day I'll either have AF or a BFP...


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies...4 dpo today...3 days past smear...gulp.

Good news on the waiting front tho,..I will only have to wait 2 weeks max for the results-wayyyyyyyyyyyy better than the original 5-6 week wait...
So I only have around 10-11 days till I know what da deal isyo.:thumbup: 

So sorry about another bfn Fezzle :hugs: 
Hang I there Hun.:flower: 

Well Il keep y'all updated ...good luck ladies.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Pirate

Definitely keep us posted on those results, Nat! I couldn't imagine waiting two weeks in your situation!


----------



## natjenson

Yeah the wait sux ass big time...been trying to keep myself busy...but one can't help but wander if my life is set to change in the next week or so...oh boy I need a steady head for that.
But for now...I will continue on my path of "denial" lol....and act as too...all is well and everything will be just fine.

Thanks love :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with the smear results, Nat- I'm glad you don't have to wait as long for them!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, ok, maybe I'm rushing it because it's *my* turn in June! :haha:

But April was a bust and now it's time for May! :happydance: Do we have any May testers?:flower:



Look what I found - https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/flowers/smileys-flowers-427124.gif This is our ovary/fallopian tube dusting off our eggs! :rofl: Maybe I will use this one in June.


----------



## Pirate

I love that graphic, Lil!


----------



## kksy9b

Lol...love the graphic! Great find!


----------



## Renaendel

very cute!


----------



## natjenson

Awwwww Lilly I love that graphic....how sweet,:) 

I'm in for may!......woop woop....:wohoo: 

Get me down for the 28th again...(could be changed due to unbehaved bitch of a body tee hee) 

Keeping my fx for you Lilly...yes it HAS to be your turn too.
We all need our bfp huh.i hope we do ladies....

Oh btw....my results came back clear :wohoo: 

So now it's wait out af...two/three days...then I intend to crack on...you know like those brides that run down the street dressed In their wedding "get up" and chase down that groom....lol

I'm going to be like one of them brides....crazy desperate and determined to get the prince of there dreams....
Now god dam it spermys....it's not a complicated journey...the faking egg is a that way ------> duh lmao...

Good luck ladies....let's do this.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Great news on clear results Nat!!


----------



## curvysunshine

testing may 12th im hopeful excited and anxious all at the same time fx crossed everyone ovulating on Monday :sex: majority of the week and will continue every other day until Wednesday :dust::thumbup::to us all and I must say this thread has really encouraged me tremendously :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Glad your results are clear, Nat!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi we've decided to give it a go this month,I'll be testing on the 13th or there abouts

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Kuawen

:dust: to all you ladies testing in May!

AFM, this month we will be trying NOT to fall preggo again because I've been scheduled for an endometrial biopsy just before AF to see if its the lining of my uterus keeping the beans from sticking. I also just found out via HSG that I've only got one open tube :cry: 

KMFX'd for all you lovely ladies to have some May :bfp:!!!


----------



## LillyTame

natjenson said:


> So now it's wait out af...two/three days...then I intend to crack on...you know like those brides that run down the street dressed In their wedding "get up" and chase down that groom....lol
> 
> I'm going to be like one of them brides....crazy desperate and determined to get the prince of there dreams....
> Now god dam it spermys....it's not a complicated journey...the faking egg is a that way ------> duh lmao...

[email protected] Nat! Go get em girl! :thumbup:

This is funny because back in the day when I was doing EVERYTHING to get the sperm in there....after sex OH would help hold my legs in the air as I had my bum on a pillow. He would say which side are you ovulating on and I would tell him then he would point my legs/hips that way and say go that way to the sperm lol So cute! I don't think they listened to him though :haha:

Woohoo for clear results :happydance:



curvysunshine said:


> testing may 12th im hopeful excited and anxious all at the same time fx crossed everyone ovulating on Monday :sex: majority of the week and will continue every other day until Wednesday :dust::thumbup::to us all and I must say this thread has really encouraged me tremendously :happydance::happydance:

Hi curvy!:flower: Are you sure you're in the right thread? :blush: We've been kind of quiet over here. But if you want to join us and help pick things up we are more than happy to have you!:thumbup:

Yay!:happydance: @ mamadonna :dust:

Big hugs, Kuawen :hugs: Looking forward to testing with you in June so we can be bump buddies!:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Just finished my stalking mission for our July Testers of 2013....looks like all the babies are here (except 2):happydance: The two I couldn't figure out looks like moms stopped updating anywhere a couple months back. :shrug: I hope everything is ok with them and they are enjoying cuddles with their little ones :hugs:

July and December were awesome months for us! I hope we get to see that again before our thread comes to its end in July. :thumbup::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

I got a very strong positive opk today so here's hoping!!


----------



## Pirate

Yay, Nat! Glad to hear results are clear! 

Best of luck mamadonna!


----------



## Nicki123

Great results Nat. Good luck to you, mama and anyone testing in May.
And Lil - here's to June being soooo lucky for you.
Kuawen - hoping the biopsy sheds some light on what's going on.


----------



## Fezzle

Kuawen- sorry to hear about your tube! Can they fix it? I hope your biopsy is useful! 

I've tried soy for the first time this cycle, I've just upped my Metformin dosage, and the iron has had more time to get in my system, so I'm hoping all that is what my body needs to pop out a juicy egg this time! Based on my usual timing of symptoms, I might ovulate some time early next week, which would be great because OH and I will be on a relaxing holiday. So hopefully I'll be testing closer to the end of May some time.


----------



## Kuawen

My understanding is that there are procedures out there for opening tubes that are scared shut, but for whatever reason if the patient has had a tubal reversal (like I have) they won't do it. I'm not 100% sure on the reasons why. At least I've still got the left tube so hopefully it's just a matter of time (and ruling out any other possible problems).


----------



## ClandestineTX

OK, Lilly... if you are getting back to TTC in June - I guess you can put me down for testing May 6th to give you some entertainment while you wait. I *think* Pirate and I have decided I'm most likely 8 DPO today and not 15 DPO like FF thinks I am.


----------



## LillyTame

Me >> :wacko: Confused by Cland's chart! Ok, I'll put you down for Cinco De Mayo :happydance: Ai ai ai! :haha: 

Ooops you said 6th...dang...I like the 5th better :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

ClandestineTX said:


> OK, Lilly... if you are getting back to TTC in June - I guess you can put me down for testing May 6th to give you some entertainment while you wait. I *think* Pirate and I have decided I'm most likely 8 DPO today and not 15 DPO like FF thinks I am.

Have you took a pregnancy test?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have taken HPTs daily since... the first 7 DPO (CD 19, because FF said I ovulated on CD 12). The crazy high temps corresponded with some GI issues (like days of severe diarrhea), so I think it was a really low grade fever (in hindsight). I had a very dark negative OPK on CD 20, and cramping that radiated to my back, so I think that was "actual" ovulation - or at least that's the theory I am running with at the moment. My temps are insane, but I do think I am at least 8 DPO today. And BFN this morning. I have always tested crazy early, but don't "count" them until a reasonable date - so May 5th (to make Lilly happy) will be the test date that "counts" - BFNs before that doesn't mean anything!


----------



## mamadonna

Best of luck,I've charted on and off for the last 4 years and I have to say that's one crazy chart!!


----------



## LillyTame

ClandestineTX said:


> so May 5th (to make Lilly happy) will be the test date that "counts" - BFNs before that doesn't mean anything!

:haha::happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

So much for that plan... CD 1 of cycle 18 is here, already. Given my LP, it looks like I ovulated around CD 15 last time... So upside to Femara, it wasn't CD 50 with a 62 day cycle... but my temps and fertile signs were all over the place. 

Femara cycle 2 will be underway Sunday (CD 3)... not sure when I would have a test date (May/ June), but I'll let you know when I do!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh poo! Well let me know. :coffee:


----------



## Renaendel

Shoot, I was hoping it would work for you right away, but I am glad that your cycle is so much shorter and your LP is a fantastic length.

Good luck to the rest of the testers this month. I hope every single one of you gets pregnant!


----------



## Fezzle

Oh boo, Clandie- but a shorter cycle is definitely a step in the right direction! 

If AF doesn't come for me before 21 May, I'll take a test then. 

I normally show fertile signs up to about CD16 but if I do ovulate on those cycles, I have a really long LP before I start bleeding. This cycle there are a few differences- soy isoflavones, 1000mg of Metformin and then there will be progesterone cream if it seems like I've ovulated- and with the cold now and new vaginal temping- it's a bit of a weird cycle for me, so I'm not sure what's going to happen!


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies....cd 2 here.....
But I'm cool with it...I knew it was going to happen.
Altho a surprise would have been just crazy cool.:) 

Sorry to those who got caught by the witch....what a grot bag.:trouble:

Good luck to all that are tackling the witch again...kick her ass outta ya life for at least 3 quarters of a year.:thumbup: :) 

Beltane fields of flowers...you have a whole bunch of us to empty your glorious patch of land...we all want and we all will get your pastures of blooms.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

@natjenson: I am CD 2 today, also. I don't know that I've ever had a cycle buddy before! Though... FX my medication works like last time, without meds I have ovulated as late as CD 50. Last cycle was the first one with them and it seems I ovulated about CD 15 (+/- 3 days). 

And I just realized if Femara - Cycle 2 looks anything like Femara - Cycle 1... I might have another testing date in May! 

@Fezzle, I completely agree. I know you know how f-ing crazy limbo-like cycles are. I just couldn't deal with them anymore and after the last cycle (62 days) I went to my doctor, practically in tears, asking her to give me something to help me feel like I had a snowball's chance in hell of getting pregnant. Femara seems to have a huge success rate for women with PCOS (which I definitely do not have) and for women with oligoovulation (irregular ovulation, which I do have). So... FX. Reportedly it takes 4-6 cycles on meds to give it a "fair trial" - if no BFP by then, the next step is full workup by an FS or RE, which I really do not want to do.


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies....how is everyone? :flower: 

Cd 10 here...just waiting to ovulate.:) 

Hope you are all well......

Natalie xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Hiya nat! :flower:

Where is everyone? :munch:

I think I OV'd, I just don't know when...we are waiting for this AF to come and go then I will start TTC again :thumbup: IF this ov was early enough then I have a chance this cycle...but if it was later...then nope....which is fine because we were/are still in NTNP mode. :coffee:


----------



## Renaendel

Hi Nat, Hi lilly!

I am just trying to hold off my eggies until Wednesday when my husband is back in town. I am either cycle day 5 or 13 depending on what the progestin did to my system. 

This will be month 1 ttc with a tumor free uterus. Next month will be month 1 of clomid so I have high hopes of something soon.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm here! :wave: I just received a diagnosis of thrombophilia (that's the easiest way to explain it; I've got 5 different types of it!) so now we know that my body was developing clots whenever my eggies tried to implant. Thankfully the treatment for this is heparin injections as soon as I get a BFP, so DH and I are cleared to try again! I'm KMFX'd for you, mamadonna and nat. But I also cannot WAIT for June :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

I'm also looking forward to June,tested and negative here so just waiting for af


----------



## Fezzle

I'm hoping I'm somewhere in the TWW and that I ovulated last week when all the BDing was going on. So another week or so to wait for me.

Kuawen- glad you got a diagnosis that can be fixed!


----------



## Fezzle

Also- Lilly- you can put me down for testing on the 21st.


----------



## LillyTame

21st, got it, Fez! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

I'm out,on to June I guess


----------



## Renaendel

:(. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

*pout* :hugs: @ mamadonna...it's ok, because we are all gonna be June bump buddies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

I'm off to The doctors on Tues gonna ask for a few test,vitamin d being one of them,4 years is far too long!!


----------



## LillyTame

Yes, it is! Good luck! I hope you get some answers


----------



## Nicki123

Good luck to all the testers, for May and June.

Kuawen I really hope this diagnosis brings you wonderful results. I have something similar and after 6 mcs am now on aspirin and clexane (type of heparin) and it seems to have done the trick. Keeping my fx for you!

Good luck at the dr mamadonna


----------



## LillyTame

Happy 30 weeks, Nicki! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you Nicki! Your experience gives me so much hope :hugs: Happy 30 weeks!


----------



## Platinumvague

Hi ladies.Can I join? I've been trying to find a group but I don't feel like I fit in anywhere.I'm testing May 31st(DD 2nd birthday).Currently waiting to ovulate.


----------



## LillyTame

Platinumvague said:


> Hi ladies.Can I join? I've been trying to find a group but I don't feel like I fit in anywhere.I'm testing May 31st(DD 2nd birthday).Currently waiting to ovulate.

Hi Platinumvague :flower: Sure you can join, maybe even bring us 1st timers some lucky sticky dust! Good luck to you! I'll put you down for the 31st :thumbup:


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.Can I join? I've been trying to find a group but I don't feel like I fit in anywhere.I'm testing May 31st(DD 2nd birthday).Currently waiting to ovulate.
> 
> Hi Platinumvague :flower: Sure you can join, maybe even bring us 1st timers some lucky sticky dust! Good luck to you! I'll put you down for the 31st :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I'm not even sure I can bring myself any sticky dust.Im supposed to ovulate the 18th but opks arent getting darker.I test twice a day and am no stranger to them.So we are bd every other day until next Wednesday.


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Platinum!


----------



## Kuawen

Welcome Platinum!!! and :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, and you are always pretty regular? You know those suckers can turn pos almost over night sometimes :wacko: FX'd maybe this weekend for you :dust:

I meant to ask, what are you doing to sway for a boy? I would love a boy first but we aren't swaying because we would take any one we can get after 1.5yr of nothing! :dohh:


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> Hmmm, and you are always pretty regular? You know those suckers can turn pos almost over night sometimes :wacko: FX'd maybe this weekend for you :dust:
> 
> I meant to ask, what are you doing to sway for a boy? I would love a boy first but we aren't swaying because we would take any one we can get after 1.5yr of nothing! :dohh:

I have regular cycles and was ovulating on time every month except this one.Well I don't actually know that yet :blush: it just seems like whenever we ttc my cycles mess up.

I'm not doing a super strict sway.I'm just doing a diet change.I upped my vegtable intake and most fruits(avioding cranberries).V8 and pineapple juice are good for a boy sway.All red meats too.From all the research I did,timing really doesn't matter.I have a DD who was concieved on O day(boy sway).We would love any baby we get but my husband is ready for a boy.Honestly I think its all 50/50 but it doesn't hurt to try :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Lil idk what I did to conceive a boy but bded just about eod & then 3 days in a row when opk turned positive pretty sure I missed bding on o day if I remember my chart right lol


----------



## Platinumvague

Jett55 said:


> Lil idk what I did to conceive a boy but bded just about eod & then 3 days in a row when opk turned positive pretty sure I missed bding on o day if I remember my chart right lol

I think its just a case of "you get whay you get" :) congrats


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, Platinum!


----------



## Platinumvague

I know youre not supposed to do opks until the mid day but if I want anything to show up I have to do them in the morning.Sadly this is the darkest one so far with O day on Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







0515140724a.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sherylb

Hey ladies. I am at the end of my 2ww and losing my mind. :dust: to all of us.


----------



## Platinumvague

^^ Lucky.I'm still trying to get there lol


----------



## sherylb

I am so tired every day and just over the waiting game.


----------



## Platinumvague

sherylb said:


> I am so tired every day and just over the waiting game
> 
> When are you testing? sorry if i missed it


----------



## LillyTame

sherylb said:


> I am so tired every day and just over the waiting game.

Yes! I hear you sherylb! :coffee: FX'd this is your last tww! :dust:


Sheesh! That _is_ light Platinum! I don't know if I mentioned it but I had been regular too the last few months and then this month was just off :shrug: I'm not sure when I ov'd, but since we are NTNP I didn't do OPKs or anything, but I had been having EWCM and pinching, but not this month. At the end of this cycle I will be TTC again :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

I am getting bfns. With my daughter I got a bfn at 12dpo and bfp at 14dpo and I'm only 11dpo today.


----------



## Platinumvague

I took my second opk and it was a tad darker.Its so hard not to obsessed.I think bd every other day until next wednesday should cover this cycle.I must have baby fever.I came home with this
 



Attached Files:







0515141350.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kuawen

Kitten!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Platinumvague

Free bobtail.couldnt say no :)


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! Cuuuuute! If I didn't already have 3 I'd be all about getting a new kitten! Well actually I am, but it's OH that is like no more cats! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Sheryl, I hope something does show up in a few days

Platinum, Awwww, soooooooo cute! Clearly we just need more adorable kitty pictures to get these BFPs rolling in! Of course it could also be my fascination with all things cute kitty cat talking....


----------



## Pirate

Baby cat!


----------



## Platinumvague

Haha,ugh Ideally everyone should get their bfps but I think one or two is pretty good.I've been stalking other hopeful bfp boards and that seems to be the average.


----------



## LillyTame

Ha! Every time someone tests and gets BFN they have to post a pic of a kitten (or any baby critter if you don't like cats)! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Yes! I second this motion!


----------



## Pirate

I won't be testing anytime soon, but I'm all for posting pictures of cute animals!


----------



## sherylb

Since I've had 2 :bfn:s today. This is 2 baby miniature ponies and their mom at a horse rescue we went to.


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww. I never feed the animals by hand at the petting zoos, I'm scared I'll get bit! :blush:


----------



## sherylb

This wasn't quite a petting zoo. We were feeding them sliced carrots and they LOVED them. I couldn't feed them fast enough. We took full size carrots for the horses and they ate them all up too. I had the most disgusting handful of horse carrot slobber.


----------



## Platinumvague

MIL had a heart attack tonight so not sure how much bd we will get in the next few days.We are going down to see her tomorrow.Kind of lost for words.It hurts my heart so bad to know my husband is upset and that a family member is sick.


----------



## sherylb

So sorry to hear that Platinum. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers platinum :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, Platinum! I hope she pulls through ok.


----------



## Kuawen

Oh goodness Platinum! :hugs: I'm praying for you and your family!


----------



## sherylb

Still in. Last cycle I started spotting on CD30 which is today. 12dpo.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh no, Platinum! I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL!:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies.:hi: 

Welcome Sheryl and platinum :flower: 

Loving the new kitten post thing.lol.
How is everyone.:) 

I'm cd15 just got my possy opk tonight :happydance: Yaye.:) 
So from my calculations Lilly you can out me down to final test date as 30th of may!.:) 
:thumbup:
Altho you know me I will most defo be lavishing in the test fest this cycle...woop weeeee I'm a drench dem bitches hahaha poas here I come...(il give it a couple of days tho hukhum lol:haha) 

Anyway ladies...I wish you all the best...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Platinum so sorry Hun :hugs: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Pirate

"drench dem bitches" <--Funniest thing I've heard all day!


----------



## sherylb

I want to know what BnB is smoking that it ****** lucky [email protected] on my blog but allowed bitche$??


----------



## LillyTame

Hey I tried to spell [email protected] once and it was bleeped...didn't even think about using "@" :dohh:

nat, I got you for the 30th!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks everyone! They transfered her to another hospital.She didn't have a heart attack like the first hospital said.It was stress related,so she is coming home tomorrow.As for me,opks are still not getting darker.i think this cycle is a bust.


----------



## LillyTame

Whew! What a relief, Platinum, but still scary! I hope she feels better soon and isn't affected long term :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I vaguely remember from my first go round TTC that stress can make your body not ovulate on time. Like it can try to but fail and try again a few days later?


----------



## Platinumvague

sherylb said:


> I vaguely remember from my first go round TTC that stress can make your body not ovulate on time. Like it can try to but fail and try again a few days later?

I've heard this before and someone told me its not possible.I totally believe that can happen.I was using opks since having our second and everything was perfect.Now that we are actively trying,ovulating seems like it will be delayed


----------



## Renaendel

A large amount of stress can delay ovulation, but it is also perfectly natural for your ovulation to move around a few days. If you ovulate a few days late it isn't your fault, that just happens. :thumbup: it isn't your fault.

Sometimes the body doesn't get a good follicle going to it tries a second time. Perfectly normal and it happens to pretty much everyone at least once in their lives.


----------



## Platinumvague

Renaendel said:


> A large amount of stress can delay ovulation, but it is also perfectly natural for your ovulation to move around a few days. If you ovulate a few days late it isn't your fault, that just happens. :thumbup: it isn't your fault.
> 
> Sometimes the body doesn't get a good follicle going to it tries a second time. Perfectly normal and it happens to pretty much everyone at least once in their lives.

Thanks for the info.I concieved our second with a 9 day luteral phase and I know the cutoff is 10 so if I get a positive opk after the 20th we wont try anymore this month.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm out :witch:

On to June!


----------



## Platinumvague

Fezzle said:


> I'm out :witch:
> 
> On to June!

Sorry,i will be joing you soon


----------



## Platinumvague

Opks still barely there.I am crampy and bloated with lots of cm.Unfortunatly its kimda creamy still.cervix is high but hard.I may try so iso next cycle.I was on healthtap and it said cervical position is bs and no one should do it.


----------



## Fezzle

Have you tried soy iso before? I did for the first time last time- it certainly didn't make my cycle longer, so I think I'm going to try it again this cycle. Which means I'll start taking it Monday. I am not sure about using the progesterone cream again though.


----------



## sherylb

I'm probably right behind you too. Expecting AF today at the latest I think since my cycle lengths have varied between short and longer.


----------



## Platinumvague

Fezzle said:


> Have you tried soy iso before? I did for the first time last time- it certainly didn't make my cycle longer, so I think I'm going to try it again this cycle. Which means I'll start taking it Monday. I am not sure about using the progesterone cream again though.

I havent tried it yet but I have been researching it for the past two years.I think Im ready.:thumbup: but nervouse


----------



## LillyTame

Booooooo! Sorry, fez :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Spotting signals that AF is going to arrive tomorrow as scheduled :happydance: So happy to be starting our first TTC cycle since the last MC :angel: this'll hopefully be my last AF of the year! :dust: let's do this!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

My morning OPK.Darkest one so far :wacko: Hoping I O by Tuesday.That's the last day I feel is safe to BD.I did conceived DD with a 9 day LP but I'm not sure I want to risk it again.
 



Attached Files:







0518140933a.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Renaendel

Platinum, are you saying your cycle is always the same length no matter when you ovulate? The day you ovulate doesn't affect how long your luteal phase is. The luteal phase should always remain consistent, it is your follicular phase that can change.

Whether you ovulate on day 11 or day 17, you should always have about the same number of days between O and your period. It can vary a few days if you have a bad cyst, but that should not happen every month.


----------



## Platinumvague

Renaendel said:


> Platinum, are you saying your cycle is always the same length no matter when you ovulate? The day you ovulate doesn't affect how long your luteal phase is. The luteal phase should always remain consistent, it is your follicular phase that can change.
> 
> Whether you ovulate on day 11 or day 17, you should always have about the same number of days between O and your period.  It can vary a few days if you have a bad cyst, but that should not happen every month.

Every cycle except this one has been spot on ovulating on cd 14 but this one.I've been having 29 day cycles.I had to read your reply three times to understand it.I get what you're saying now.TTC is so confusing.Sometimes I wonder have I've managed to have kids already.I would chart again of it was possible


----------



## Renaendel

There will be no danger in trying to conceive if you ovulate around day 17-20+. You just should have a longer cycle. So that is good news. :flower:


----------



## Platinumvague

Renaendel said:


> There will be no danger in trying to conceive if you ovulate around day 17-20+. You just should have a longer cycle. So that is good news. :flower:

Thanks so much.I think DH is tired of dtd.I understand.It isn't fun when you have to do it.


----------



## sherylb

Good luck to you ladies that are still in this month. I am taking the next 3 cycles off until my mid-August cycle. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Renaendel

My pending ovulation just ran away Lilly. I won't be testing until June. :wacko:


----------



## Platinumvague

Completely blank opk this morning.Guess we will see what this afternoons brings.


----------



## Platinumvague

Finally :happydance: i went from a blank opk to this within four hours
 



Attached Files:







0519141138.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Platinumvague

Maybe a postive tomorrow


----------



## LillyTame

Well, looks like a bunch of wonky cycles for May! :dohh::nope:

sherylb, see you in August! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Yeeeehaw :) 

How's all the Beltane bunnys hanging? Wooooooop lolhaha

Hope you all you wonderful ladies are well and fine.:flower: 

Anyways.....5dpo here...nothing major happening...test fest begins in 4days...(9dpo) ...I will submit my final answer on the 3rd.:thumbup: lol

Hope you all have a wonderful
Start to the weekend tmr gals....

Natalie xxx


----------



## Renaendel

I should get behind this. AF is due on the 4th, but we all know I will still test in May. Put me down for the 31st. :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

nat, I can't believe you are 5dpo already!:dohh:

31st for renae :thumbup:

Platinum, did you get a solid positive?


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> nat, I can't believe you are 5dpo already!:dohh:
> 
> 31st for renae :thumbup:
> 
> Platinum, did you get a solid positive?

Yesterdays positive.Finally! Im offically 1 dpo now :thumbup: We are so over BD this cycle
 



Attached Files:







0521141524b.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LillyTame

Oh yea! That one looks perfect :thumbup: FX'd all that BDing did the trick! :dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

I sure hope so.I kind of gave up swaying.I just want a baby.I do have blue socks under the mattres though.


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: How cute!


----------



## LillyTame

Here we are, ladies! Our last month for this thread :flower: I hope we can go out with the biggest baby boom that we've seen here :hugs:

Give me your June dates and let the sticky dust fly! I've asked some of my momma-BnB buds and preggos to come give us some pics so we can virtually rub and get as much virtual sticky dust as possible!:haha:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

He's hoping we can end this thread in style although it'll be very sad to see it go,pop me down for the 11th!!


----------



## Renaendel

Agreed, put me down for June 30th, though I am still hoping I won't need it with my May test date!


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna 11th

Renaendel 30th (hoping you won't need it! :dust:)

:thumbup: Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Kuawen

My June testing date is the 15th! Father's Day! :shock:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah that would be a wonderful fathers day present!!


----------



## Platinumvague

You can put me down for June 27th.I still need to test next weekend but I dont feel lucky this cycle.


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen....eeek Fathers day! I didn't even realize that....that will be fun for revealing to OHs :thumbup:

Platinum, I can't imagine you NOT getting it this month! :wacko: You guys BD'd so much! I'll be happy to erase your name off of June if we need to :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Sending all you lovely ladies lots and lots of baby dust!! I really want to see everyone get their BFPs!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> Kuawen....eeek Fathers day! I didn't even realize that....that will be fun for revealing to OHs :thumbup:
> 
> Platinum, I can't imagine you NOT getting it this month! :wacko: You guys BD'd so much! I'll be happy to erase your name off of June if we need to :thumbup:

Ugh,hope so..so much BD and its not fun when you have to
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-05-23-21-07-36-1.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LillyTame

Awwwww look at Charles! He is adorable, kk!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Lily! He is 6 weeks old now and is such a sweet and content little baby :)


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs:Aww, I'm feeling all sentimental after reading the front page update:):cry:. This is the thread that took me through the baby making process from start to finish. I learned so much from all you ladies. 

Good luck to you all as you move on and work towards your BFPs and rainbow babies!:dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Elsa! I can't believe you are 20 weeks already! Gosh, time flys!:cloud9:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm in the dark as usual, but put me down for what FF says, which is 18 June.


----------



## LillyTame

18th for fez :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Got a nice darkish line on my opk today,I think tomorrow will be positive!!


----------



## Platinumvague

Good luck! Mine was a pain this cycle.


----------



## Renaendel

Wohoo mammadonna!


----------



## Platinumvague

I'm having pinching in my right ovary.Really not a sign of anything seeing as I had that during the tww with my first DD but I've had it before when we were preventing so who knows


----------



## mamadonna

Positive today!!


----------



## LillyTame

woohoo, mamadonna! :happydance: Time to get busy!


Platinum, did you have any signs that were consistent in both pregnancies that you are looking out for now?

AFM, my OPKs arrived yesterday! I'm back in the game! :thumbup: Just CD4 though :coffee:


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo lily good luck!!


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> woohoo, mamadonna! :happydance: Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> Platinum, did you have any signs that were consistent in both pregnancies that you are looking out for now?
> 
> AFM, my OPKs arrived yesterday! I'm back in the game! :thumbup: Just CD4 though :coffee:

The only things I can think of was loose bm(sorry tmi) with both towards the end od tww.I just don't have a good feeling about this cycle.


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho lilly! It is nice to have so many of us testing again in these final months.

Hooray for your full positive mammadonna!

Platinum, sounds like you have a good corpus luteum this month. Good luck I hope that means a strong pregnancy too.

Fezzle, you may be close?


----------



## Platinumvague

So just for fun,if we all got our bfp in june what are you predicted? https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## Platinumvague

Renaendel said:


> Wooho lilly! It is nice to have so many of us testing again in these final months.
> 
> Hooray for your full positive mammadonna!:thumbup:
> 
> Platinum, sounds like you have a good corpus luteum this month. Good luck I hope that means a strong pregnancy too.
> 
> Fezzle, you may be close?

I sure hope so


----------



## Renaendel

Girl with May conception due the day after my husbands birthday.
Boy with June conception due on March 11th.


----------



## LillyTame

I got girl :cloud9:


----------



## Platinumvague

I got girl this month and boy in june.I did my own little study with my friends who have kids and it was what you can expect.50/50


----------



## Kuawen

I got predicted a girl too :cloud9: I'd love a little girl to bring up in the ways of the Sith. I mean... :haha:


----------



## Platinumvague

Kuawen said:


> I got predicted a girl too :cloud9: I'd love a little girl to bring up in the ways of the Sith. I mean... :haha:

Sounds like mg husband.Our last name is Walker and he wants to name our boy Lucas Sky


----------



## Kuawen

I am so incredibly jealous! :rofl:


----------



## Platinumvague

Lol,im not sure we will ever get a boy.


----------



## mamadonna

I got boy,that totally wouldn't suprise me lol,I've got 5 so would expect it to be another boy


----------



## Fezzle

I got girl, though I don't like it saying my Chinese lunar age is 40! :growlmad:

Hopefully I'll ovulate in the next week!


----------



## Renaendel

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nicki123

I'm here to wish all you lovely ladies the best of luck for this cycle. I hope we have a lucky, bumper June

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

Ive been extemely moody the last couple of days.There better be a good reaaon for it! (Bfp i hope)


----------



## kksy9b

platinum- that was one of my first symptoms! FX'd!!


----------



## Platinumvague

I'm only 6 dpo so Im pretty sure I haven't implanted yet..if its going to happen! I got lucky and had implantation spotting with my first.


----------



## Renaendel

Platinumvague said:


> Ive been extemely moody the last couple of days.There better be a good reaaon for it! (Bfp i hope)

I was super cranky with DH last night. I felt bad and had to apologize today. Maybe our eggies will implant tomorrow.


----------



## Platinumvague

Renaendel said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> Ive been extemely moody the last couple of days.There better be a good reaaon for it! (Bfp i hope)
> 
> I was super cranky with DH last night. I felt bad and had to apologize today. Maybe our eggies will implant tomorrow.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for us :hugs2:.With our November baby I charted and I believe I implanted at 8 dpo.


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed girls!!


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwwww I'm off for a few days and all this happens.....lol

Heya ladies :hi:

Well I have to say...even tho I haven't been a part of this "whole" thread from the beginning....(even tho I read the first part lol) I am soooooo sad to see this lucky thread to go.
LILLY DONT DO IT , hahaha :haha: 

Naaaa lol ......

Anyways.......I'm 11dpo....keep thinking I can see a faint line but I'm not sure if it's shadows or not yet....

Lilly my June test date is roughly June 30th again....so get me down lol:thumbup: 

Oh btw.....the walker RE. Lucus sky - love this lol.......that's brilliant hahahahaha
Men he lol
he isn't talking about Gary linker being a possible name too ...:haha: (walkers-crisps lol) 
No no ok....that was lame lol tee hee

Anyways.....ladies.......wow....I'm going to miss this thread :( 
And Lilly where can I see how you are coming along.....
And the rest of you lovelys...:) :flower:
I'd really love to see you all get your bfp's.:) 

So come on June believers....:) 
Think pink- or blue glue lol....
Let's get our baby houses filled with ten fingers and ten toes and perfect chubby lil cheeks.
Yaye....:happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Platinumvague

How is everyone doing today? I'm 7 dpo and my symptom could go either way.I'm having a lot of white creamy discharge.I've had that before and been pregnant but it wasn't during the tww.I've also had it waiting for AF sooo who knows!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Platinum! 

I'm just waiting to ovulate- it's a mix of being bored and impatient for it to happen and worried it won't happen! Last cycle it was CD12 (where I am now) when I had my first gush of watery CM, though it didn't really pick up until CD14.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm CD11 and tonight begins the BD'ing marathon! :bunny:


----------



## Platinumvague

Good luck ladies! We haven't dtd since the 21st.We are taking a break.Lol neither one of us is in the mood.We did it so much during my fertile week that it took the fun out of it.


----------



## Jett55

Good luck to all you ladies. Fxxed for Lucky June bfps :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks Jett. I love the name Elisha!!


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm, nat, you are going to have to post a pic if you even think you see a hint of a line! :haha: In the mean time, I'll put you down for the 30the :thumbup:

I wish I could keep our thread going but it gets a little sad when we just aren't bringing in the BFPs :nope: I sure hope we get to go out with a boom though!

We can all update here if you ladies like! I just wont be updating the 1st post on a regular basis or keeping up with names, etc. Otherwise, anyone can follow me in one of my two journals in my siggy....I have a TTC Journal and a wedding journal.


----------



## LillyTame

Naaaaat! Did you test today?:coffee:


----------



## Renaendel

Nat?? How is it going? Did that line progress? Eeep!


----------



## Platinumvague

8 dpo and I tested! Why!? Of course BFN..Maybe Saturday will bring a line.As you can see I tweeked the heck out of it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140529_075307.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LillyTame

heehee, will you be able to wait till Saturday?


----------



## Platinumvague

Yah,I think so.With my last DD I got a faint positive on 10dpo.Implanted on 9.


----------



## Platinumvague

BFN for me today.I got my positive opk on the 21st so maybe Im 9 dpo.I'm grasping for straws but AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:It's June! It's June! It's June! Come ooooooon BFPs! :happydance:

Platinum, are you feeling AF signs?


----------



## Platinumvague

BfP today at 10/11 dpo :) when my phone charges i will take a pic


----------



## Jett55

Ooo can't wait for a pic congrats :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Keep in mine this is diluted 5th day urine.I didn't expect to test today
 



Attached Files:







0601142030-1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! I see it! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you! Hope there are many more to follow this month!


----------



## mamadonna

What a great start to the month!!congratulations!!x


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Platinum! Way to kick of June!


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats platinum!


----------



## kksy9b

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a great kick off to the month! Come on ladies...let's see lots more of those BFPs!!


----------



## MollyGrue

Cycle 2 TTC since our mmc in February. Last month, my cycle was quite erratic, so we didn't manage it. I haven't been around here much because it just made me too sad. Anyhow, looks like things have leveled out with the old hormones, I'm feeling significantly less like crawling into a hole, and according to Fertility Friend, I ovulated Wednesday, May 28. We DTD Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, so hoping something gets growing. 

My official test day is June 14, but we all know I'll be peeing on FRERs by Friday.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Molly- glad you're back!


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks everyone.Just hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Platinumvague

MollyGrue said:


> Cycle 2 TTC since our mmc in February. Last month, my cycle was quite erratic, so we didn't manage it. I haven't been around here much because it just made me too sad. Anyhow, looks like things have leveled out with the old hormones, I'm feeling significantly less like crawling into a hole, and according to Fertility Friend, I ovulated Wednesday, May 28. We DTD Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, so hoping something gets growing.
> 
> My official test day is June 14, but we all know I'll be peeing on FRERs by Friday.

Good luck :thumbup: sorry about your lose.I had a suspected ectopic in 2012 but was pregnant and had a healthy baby 2 cycles later so you just never know!


----------



## LillyTame

Platinumvague said:


> Thanks everyone.Just hoping everything is ok.

What do you mean "hoping everything is ok"? Sounds like you have some worries :shrug:



Welcome back, Molly! Glad to see you :hugs: I hope you don't have to wait long for your sticky bean :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.Just hoping everything is ok.
> 
> What do you mean "hoping everything is ok"? Sounds like you have some worries :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Molly! Glad to see you :hugs: I hope you don't have to wait long for your sticky bean :hugs::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Well my second pregnancy was a suspected ectopic so thats always in the back of my mind.


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww that is scary :nope: Have you contacted your doc yet to make your 1st appt? Have you taken any more tests? I'd be a testing fool watching it get darker :rofl: I hope you don't have anything to worry about and your bean found the perfect place to settle in :hugs:

I did my 1st OPK last night in 6 months! Weird feeling...like...back at it again :dohh: lol


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> Awwww that is scary :nope: Have you contacted your doc yet to make your 1st appt? Have you taken any more tests? I'd be a testing fool watching it get darker :rofl: I hope you don't have anything to worry about and your bean found the perfect place to settle in :hugs:
> 
> I did my 1st OPK last night in 6 months! Weird feeling...like...back at it again :dohh: lol

My first appt is the 26th.Last pregnancy they did beta quants in the begininh.I didn't ask about it this time.If I start feeling weird I will call.I think im done testing.It just stresses me out.


----------



## LillyTame

Would a beta inform you if it was ectopic though? I thought beta was only for making sure numbers are going up and it's not a chemical.


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Platinum! :dust:
Hoping there are lots more bfps to follow!


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> Would a beta inform you if it was ectopic though? I thought beta was only for making sure numbers are going up and it's not a chemical.

It would help show an ectopic.my numbers were rising but very slowly then just stalled.Now I feel like I should have asked lol


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, I hope I didn't make you feel that way! I was just curious!


----------



## mamadonna

With my ectopic my numbers were doubling every 48hrs like they should till I got to about 7 wks then they tailed off


----------



## Platinumvague

I thought about it when I was on the phone but I don't have the same symptoms so I think im ok.


----------



## Elsa50501

MollyGrue said:


> Cycle 2 TTC since our mmc in February. Last month, my cycle was quite erratic, so we didn't manage it. I haven't been around here much because it just made me too sad. Anyhow, looks like things have leveled out with the old hormones, I'm feeling significantly less like crawling into a hole, and according to Fertility Friend, I ovulated Wednesday, May 28. We DTD Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, so hoping something gets growing.
> 
> My official test day is June 14, but we all know I'll be peeing on FRERs by Friday.

Good luck Molly! Hang in there and catch your rainbow!


----------



## Platinumvague

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LillyTame

WSS^ :thumbup:

I'm waiting to OV, I don't think it'll happen till the weekend or early next week.:coffee:


----------



## mamadonna

Tested this mornin bfn..only 9 dpo but not feeling hopeful!!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm stalled due to thrush- I'm hoping we did all we could and I ovulated, but with the thrush I don't know what's going on now as I don't want to take my temperature vaginally, I don't want to check my cervix, and can't tell what my CM would be normally doing. But, even if my temp was still low, we wouldn't be still BDing now anyway, so I'm just going to wait until this thrush is gone, and continue on with things then! My O-pains are much less than they were at the weekend and earlier this week, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Right now things are so busy with getting our marks finalised at work and OH and I getting our paperwork together for the house, I'm actually not as focussed on TTC!


----------



## Platinumvague

mamadonna said:


> Tested this mornin bfn..only 9 dpo but not feeling hopeful!!

My test was negative until 11 dpo! You never know.Good luck:flower:


----------



## MollyGrue

I'm 8dpo and symptom spotting like a looney. Mood swings, increased CM, bloating, and pretty serious cramping that started yesterday. My temperature is still up, which isn't different or unexpected. I'm going to buy FRERs tonight and start testing tomorrow. Not expecting a BFP tomorrow, since it's so early, but I'm pretty much over waiting. Guess we'll see how it goes over the next few days


----------



## mamadonna

Platinumvague said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Tested this mornin bfn..only 9 dpo but not feeling hopeful!!
> 
> My test was negative until 11 dpo! You never know.Good luck:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you!!x


----------



## LillyTame

I am jealous of you ladies, I want to be in tww already :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

I hate the tww now,I've seen far too many lol!!


----------



## LillyTame

It's true, mamadonna, you only want to be there once! But I think it's like getting to the good part...no more worrying about timing. Can't do anything but wait and see how it goes. And crazy symptom spot! :haha:

Have you guys ever had a "symptom" and then realize..."oh wait, I'm not in my tww"? :rofl: I did that earlier in the week when I had some nausea. :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

Lol that's funny Lilly!!

But I know what you mean about not having to worry about timing!!


----------



## bdb84

Can I join? I'm 4dpo right now. My only symptom right now is a very annoying backache that has gotten much more prominent since yesterday.

I'm not incredibly hopeful about this cycle simply because I was using FMU on my OPKs and therefore got a few false positives. So I either DTD the day before (according to CBFM) or 2-3 days before O (according to my Dollar Tree OPKs). 

If this cycle is a dud, I'm going to start temping.


----------



## LillyTame

Hi, bdb84 :flower: Welcome aboard! What day are you planning on testing?

Why are you using FMU? I didn't know it could give you false pos, but I just knew it was better to do in the evening, from what I read it's because concentration of urine is better for that particular test. The CBFM uses urine sticks too right? You using FMU for that too? Just curious/trying to help, hope you don't mind me asking so many questions :flower:


----------



## bdb84

I know that with the CBFM you are supposed to use FMU. I have always just felt that, for me, FMU was most accurate. I drink *so* much water every day that my urine is always diluted. Mornings are the only time there is ever any color to it. I guess I just assumed that I wouldn't get a true reading with my diluted pee. :lol:

AF is due on the 15th and I'm hoping to hold out until the 13th or 14th. I always say that, but I never last that long.


----------



## LillyTame

I think I've only lasted to my test day or when AF was due a couple times :rofl: Last month OH said "I think you have sex with me just so you can take test" :haha:

I'll add you to the 13th! :thumbup: :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Got my pos OPK today :happydance: Got some left side pinching so I'm thinking OV will be tonight or tomorrow. BD'd Thursday and today and hopefully will get one in tomorrow. :thumbup:

How is everyone so far?


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck Lilly!!tests are negative here so I guess I'm just waiting on af


----------



## LillyTame

What dpo, mama?


----------



## mamadonna

10 maybe 11


----------



## Kuawen

I'm FINALLY in the TWW! :wohoo: could you please move my testing date to the 19th, Lil? Since things happened a few days later than scheduled.

And hooray for positive OPK! Let's be bump buddies!


----------



## MollyGrue

I love all of the positive TWW vibes around here. It's such a frustrating time, and now everyone is so excited about it! I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for so many BFP around here, because goodness knows all of you ladies deserve them!


----------



## Fezzle

Lilly- can you move me to the 14th for testing? I have no idea if or when I ovulated, but I have a World Cup BBQ to go to that day so will probably test to see if I can drink there just in case! :drunk:


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna said:


> 10 maybe 11

3 more days! Plenty of time for a BFP! :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Kuawen, 19th :thumbup: I just moved mine to the 19th too, that would be early, but the due date predictor that I use gave the 17th as implantation day so I figured I"ll try to hold out till the 19th to start testing :haha: 

You guys can check this out just for fun...it uses LMP or OV date and gives you a whole list of pregnancy milestones Due Date Calculator


Fezzle, 14th :thumbup: I hope you can't drink! :winkwink: :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Molly, how are you doing? You still looking good for the 14th?


----------



## MollyGrue

Well, I tested at 9dpo, 10dpo, and 11dpo...and got BFP on all three!

After the events of last time, we're being cautiously positive. Surprisingly, I'm not nearly as anxious as I was last time, though we're not telling very many people. We've decided to discuss things in terms of "when the pregnancy is successful" and "when the baby is born," as opposed to "if the pregnancy is successful," and I have firmly forbidden myself to make any appointments with Dr. Google.

I'm feeling surprisingly relaxed and calm about this pregnancy. I don't have any of the anxiety of the last time, and I don't feel the need to obsessively test. We bought another set of FRERs today just because I think it's fun to get the darker positives, but I don't have any fear that it's going to be gone like I did last time. Hubs and I discussed it today - we're not sure if it's because last time I just KNEW something was wrong from the get go, or if this time, it's just hard to fear the worst if you've already suffered it. I don't know. All I really know is that this time, the only reason I'm anxious and scared is because we're going to be PARENTS, not because I'm worried something will go wrong. So I'm just enjoying it, which is something I didn't do last time.

We haven't told our families yet - I've told a couple of people at work (two of which have also miscarried and have been here for me through all of the turmoil, and my supervisor, who was such a crazy source of support that she probably single handedly kept me from jumping off a bridge), and we're debating when to tell the families. Probably later rather than sooner for his parents, and sooner rather than later for mine. Right now, we're pretty happy just letting it be our thing.

So, anyway. We're doing really well!


----------



## natjenson

Ohhhh Yaye :happydance: awww Molly congratulations Hun so so pleased for you.:wohoo: 

Totally get it being cautious too tho Hun.one day at a time...and great news you are feeling much more relaxed this time :thumbup: :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kuawen

Woohoo congratulations Molly!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!

Great start so far... Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Count me in for June 29th. If all goes to plan I will be around 10dpo and will test everyday after till BFP or AF.


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations molly!!:happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations Molly! I love your attitude to this pregnancy, and am hoping that the fact you aren't worrying so much is a good sign (sometimes you just know things are going to be ok ...).


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Molly!


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay molly! Congrats!:)


----------



## Jett55

Congrats Molly! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, sorry I'm so behind. I've only been online on my phone and I thought for sure today I would have time to update the thread but the comps and even the phones were down all day at work :dohh: Anyway!.....



:happydance::happydance:*Congratulations, MollyGrue!!!*:happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you! I'm glad you aren't feeling as anxious, I remember how nervous you were from day one last time! :hugs: I just know this is going to be your sticky bean that you get to bring home :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:




Welcome aboard, Foxycleopatra! :flower: I have you down on the 29th for lucky #3! :thumbup::dust::dust::dust: Love the name BTW!


----------



## Fezzle

I might be out already- spotting today. I don't think it's IB as I had an early AF last time too and have all the normal AF symptoms. Don't put the :witch: down for me yet, but I'm on flow watch now.

edit- the witch is here!


----------



## Jett55

:hugs: sorry fezzle... Boo!! Af :( 

I'm still keeping everything crossed for you ladies for bfps & sticky beans! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MollyGrue

Thanks, everyone! We're really excited, with a healthy level of caution.

Fezzle, sorry about the witch! She's just the worst.


----------



## bdb84

MollyGrue- I'm so happy for you! Congratulations, Mama <3 Wishing you a very happy, and healthy 9 months. I hope I can adopt your optimistic outlook once DH and I get our BFP. 

Fezzle- I'm so sorry AF got you. All my crossables are crossed that next cycle is yours. :hugs:

AFM- I'm 8dpo today. Nothing new, or interesting, to report. I woke up with wet CM and got a bit hopeful because that's unusual, for me, this far into my TWW.. but then I remembered that DH and I DTD last night, so that's probably why. :blush: 

I'm due for AF on the 15th, and I'm hoping I can hold off on testing until then. Since I'm not all that hopeful for this cycle, I feel like it would be a waste of money to test early.


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, fezzle. I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs: How early are you? (what dpo?)


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: Fez.

Lilly, please put me down for 06/26 (date of rescheduled doc appt)


----------



## mamadonna

The witch got me too!!!


----------



## LillyTame

ClandestineTX, 26th :thumbup: Got it!

*pout*:nope: noooo, I was so hoping she wasn't coming your way mamadonna :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Me too lily but hopefully I'll be getting some answers soon:hugs:


----------



## Platinumvague

Congrats molly!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay Molly! Congrats!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

mamadonna said:


> Me too lily but hopefully I'll be getting some answers soon:hugs:

:hugs: and FX for answers. I think that's often the hardest part for most of us, it isn't that it isn't working it's that we have no idea why it isn't working when we feel like we are doing everything "right"

AFM... I think 2 DPO, starting progesterone supplement tonight before bed. Officially temps will be useless as of tomorrow morning, because the progesterone will artificially inflate them (so they will possibly look higher than they really "are")... and will just see how things go.


----------



## Fezzle

At least I'm not wasting tests- I've gone from late AFs and BFNs to early AFs!


----------



## LillyTame

OK, we're only half way through June! Still time for some more BFPs!

:dust::blue::dust:<3:pink: :dust::yellow:<3:dust: :bunny::rain:<3:dust: :dust::crib:<3:dust::dust::dust: <3:dust::twingirls::bunny:<3:dust: :twinboys::dust:<3:oneofeach::bunny::dust:<3:dust::crib::dust: <3:rain::dust::dust:​


----------



## ClandestineTX

I mean... I have a stockpile... I could start testing tonight (2 DPO), but I feel like I should wait until _at least_ Sunday (5 DPO) if not a bit longer (like a week). :)


----------



## LillyTame

I have a ton too, I just don't want to keep seeing those negs. My goal is next thursday...at the earliest Monday. I think it will depend on if I get any signs that implantation may have occurred Sat or Sun when I'll be 6 and 7 dpo.:coffee: I'm trying to play it cool and relaxed this cycle :haha: So far so good! I just keep talking to my eggie step by step...we should be at an 8 cell morula by today :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think we might be near the same DPO, Lilly! 


I didn't get the temp rise I was expecting from the progesterone, but I usually have a dip/drop on a single day between 2-5 DPO (and this one is still higher than all the previous ones). Even taking the progesterone at night, I woke up this morning and tiredness caught me early. It's 0930, I've been up for a whole two hours (haven't even pretended to start my work day) and I could go back to bed already! This is one of those days where trying to finish my writing/ data analysis for my PhD at home seems like a completely shit idea! I am going to start off with a light walk and see if that gets my brain up and at 'em!


----------



## LillyTame

Cycle buddies!:happydance: Soon to be bump buddies!:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Seriously! We are ready to get our BFPs on, no joke!


----------



## Renaendel

ClandestineTX said:


> Seriously! We are ready to get our BFPs on, no joke!

Damn straight. :dust::dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

Lillytame,you're next to test.If I were you I'd be testing already :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

:argh: Don't remind me! :haha: Maybe Kuawen will test 1st and give us a big one! I wonder how bdb is doing :shrug: Everyone get's so quiet during the weekend....I'll have to go stalking if she doesn't update us soon :haha:

I'm trying my haaaaaaardest not to test before Thursday..I'm 7dpo today and I said as of today I'll start letting myself at least symptom spot [-o&lt;

How are you feeling, Platinum? Any MS?


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> I have a ton too, I just don't want to keep seeing those negs. My goal is next thursday...at the earliest Monday. I think it will depend on if I get any signs that implantation may have occurred Sat or Sun when I'll be 6 and 7 dpo.:coffee: I'm trying to play it cool and relaxed this cycle :haha: So far so good! I just keep talking to my eggie step by step...we should be at an 8 cell morula by today :haha:

Just wanted to add that I have never implanted earlier than 9 dpo but I always start testing at 7 :blush:


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: Hee hee see that's why I was trying to at least get myself to a reasonable time when implanting is likely to occur. Last year, most of the time I think I started peeing on sticks around 5dpo! :haha: I was a true addict :dohh: I think our NTNP break helped calm me down, or maybe it was just seeing BFNs for a whole year :coffee:

This morning I took my temp, just to see what it was and just the action of doing that made me sad...it just reminded me of that year I temped and got all negatives, so I can't see myself temping again :nope:


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> :haha: Hee hee see that's why I was trying to at least get myself to a reasonable time when implanting is likely to occur. Last year, most of the time I think I started peeing on sticks around 5dpo! :haha: I was a true addict :dohh: I think our NTNP break helped calm me down, or maybe it was just seeing BFNs for a whole year :coffee:
> 
> This morning I took my temp, just to see what it was and just the action of doing that made me sad...it just reminded me of that year I temped and got all negatives, so I can't see myself temping again :nope:

I think temping is a pain in the butt and just another thing to worry about.Have you thought about trying soy iso if this isnt your cycle?


----------



## LillyTame

No, because I don't want to change my cycles in anyway. They've actually regulated over the last year and a half...they used to be 40 some days with me O'ing in the 20's, now they are 30 days with me O'ing on CD16:thumbup:

We've done lots of tests already....our issue seems to be low sperm count and motility. I temped just to make sure I was O'ing and to see when it was happening. Now that I have that down, I don't any more. I was just curious how high my temp was this morning because I've been pretty hot lately, but it was a usual 98.48....well usual for my tww. I think I learned a lot about timing through temping and would recommend it to a newbie, but it is a pain in the butt and once you know you ovulate and you know when you ovulate, you don't need it. It was really hard for me too because I wake up more during the night during my tww :dohh:


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> No, because I don't want to change my cycles in anyway. They've actually regulated over the last year and a half...they used to be 40 some days with me O'ing in the 20's, now they are 30 days with me O'ing on CD16:thumbup:
> 
> We've done lots of tests already....our issue seems to be low sperm count and motility. I temped just to make sure I was O'ing and to see when it was happening. Now that I have that down, I don't any more. I was just curious how high my temp was this morning because I've been pretty hot lately, but it was a usual 98.48....well usual for my tww. I think I learned a lot about timing through temping and would recommend it to a newbie, but it is a pain in the butt and once you know you ovulate and you know when you ovulate, you don't need it. It was really hard for me too because I wake up more during the night during my tww :dohh:

On another website im on I have seen women taking clomid to help their so out.Some how it has been helping them get pregnant even though their SO has low sperm count/ or motility.


----------



## LillyTame

I did one cycle of clomid, I was so scared of getting twins! :haha: My doc tried to assure me that the chances were low though. I don't know, it's just doesn't feel right to take something when there is nothing pointing to me needing it.:shrug:

I've heard that the OH could take clomid too, to help with their swimmers. I don't really have a plan for next cycle...just timing. We're moving to the mainland in 2015, we'll have better access to FS's, right now there isn't one on my island. So we'll continue looking for assistance when we move...we are thinking IUI with clomid. My doc said you are only allowed to use clomid for so long, so I don't wanna waste those doses


----------



## Platinumvague

:dust::dust:I never used clomid so I don't know the rules.I'm very impatient when it comes to baby making.Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## LillyTame

I think I'll be more impatient when we get to the mainland and I can actually see a FS, I was way more impatient when we 1st started:haha: Right now it just feels like "what more can we do?":shrug: We did so much testing that 1st year.

Anyway, thank you! Stay hopeful that I won't have to wait till next year to get preggo! :thumbup:

How are you feeling? Any MS? Have you told your kids yet?


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> I think I'll be more impatient when we get to the mainland and I can actually see a FS, I was way more impatient when we 1st started:haha: Right now it just feels like "what more can we do?":shrug: We did so much testing that 1st year.
> 
> Anyway, thank you! Stay hopeful that I won't have to wait till next year to get preggo! :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling? Any MS? Have you told your kids yet?

If you are out this cycle maybe try preseed and soft cups.Couldn't hurt.I like to use them.I just put some preseed in the softcup and insert it for a few hours after dtd.Maybe it could help your mans sperm.

As for me,no ms but I didn't have any with either of my girls.The aren't old enough to understand.My oldest just turned 2 last month and my youngest is 7 months.My husbands family didn't seem excited but they are so full of themselves anyways its not much of a surprise.


----------



## LillyTame

Yes! Thanks for reminding me...I need to buy more softcups. I did use just a dab of preseed, OH doesn't like it, says it makes it too slippery and not natural :dohh:

Awww, you have little, little ones! I didn't even notice the birthdates :dohh:


----------



## Renaendel

I wonder if you could use conceive plus instead of Preseed and if DH would even know. Preseed goo is super slick. Conceive plus isn't, it just feels like more of my natural cm. (Note I am not advocating you don't tell him, just that conceive plus feels more like us versus Lube). I buy it on amazon.


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> Yes! Thanks for reminding me...I need to buy more softcups. I did use just a dab of preseed, OH doesn't like it, says it makes it too slippery and not natural :dohh:
> 
> Awww, you have little, little ones! I didn't even notice the birthdates :dohh:

We dont use it as actual lube.I put it in the softcup then insert it after dtd so in my head it helps some how lol


----------



## LillyTame

thanks, renae, I will try that one then.

I thought about putting it in the softcup but then I worry the temperature difference will kill some of the sperm, thats why I put it in me directly and not as a lube either, but so once the sperm gets in there its like ewcm so they can swim around and not die :shrug: lmao this is kinda funny to be talking about :dohh: I worry that I dont have enough ewcm in there for them to get around even though I make some during BDing. I think I might give the conceive plus a try...I have my shopping list for the next cycle then! lol what else can we think of, ladies? I'm gonna get OH some horny goat weed...he did well on that last year, no problems getting to the finish line on demand :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Cool, I have never heard of that weed. Man I haven't even ovulated and I am ready for this month to be over. I bought some "mother to be" tea at the store two days ago that has red raspberry leaf, mint and a few other things. My husband stole it and has decided it is his new favorite herbal tea. :haha::dohh:


----------



## bdb84

LillyTame said:


> I wonder how bdb is doing :shrug: Everyone get's so quiet during the weekend....I'll have to go stalking if she doesn't update us soon :haha:

Nothing exciting to report. AF is due tomorrow, but I got a BFN this morning. :( I know that I'm not out completely, but I still have zero hope. Truthfully, I'm just ready for AF to get here so I can begin next cycle. 

Thanks for wondering, though. Sometimes I feel lost on this forum since it's so large. It's nice to know that ladies remember you. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> My husband stole it and has decided it is his new favorite herbal tea. :haha::dohh:

:rofl: Cute! Maybe it will help if he drinks it :haha:




bdb84 said:


> Thanks for wondering, though. Sometimes I feel lost on this forum since it's so large. It's nice to know that ladies remember you. :)

Of course, darling! We forget no one around here! :thumbup::hugs: We know how it is to get down to that last day and just know AF is coming :dohh: Although we'll hold out hope till the very second AF gets here, do you have a plan for the next cycle? Anything different?


----------



## Jett55

Fertility blend increased my ewcm a lot while ttc. Kinda pricey but def helped think the kind for men helped dh too. Might look into it too Lil


----------



## MollyGrue

COME ON BFPs! I've got all of my fingers and toes crossed for all of you.


----------



## LillyTame

3 days to go :coffee:

Can you guys believe this month is half way done? :dohh: too fast! We need more time for more BFPs! :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

LillyTame said:


> 3 days to go :coffee:
> 
> Can you guys believe this month is half way done? :dohh: too fast! We need more time for more BFPs! :hugs::dust::dust:

It needs to slow down.i'm in Colorado and the warm weather only last until Sept starts .Not ready for that :cry:

Good luck to all the testers left :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

Two days lilly! :dust:
I just had my positive opk. So my testing date by this thread will remain the same since it is the last date in June but my period won't be due yet.


----------



## MItoDC

Put me down for June 24th. We had our first IUI this cycle - a natural one. Timing seemed to be pretty good and we did the IUI the day before my temperature indicated ovulation. Has anyone had success with natural IUI for poor morphology? I'm nervous about getting excited - but I've had weird symptoms the last couple of days... a mild headache, slight nausea that comes out of nowhere, and dizziness - including a couple of times I've bent over to pick something up and when I stand up I have to sit straight down because there is blood pounding in my ears. I also ride my bike to work sometimes - and yesterday I got really dizzy while I was riding, which has never happened before... trying not to symptom spot and failing miserably... this is our 20th cycle.

And a BIG CONGRATS to Platinumvague and MollyGrue!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, MItoDC! Symptoms sound good so far!


----------



## kksy9b

Ooh! Good luck MltoDC! All sounds really good so far!


----------



## Renaendel

Those sound like great symptoms. Crossing my fingers that this is your lucky number 20.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey MItoDC! :flower: Gotcha for the 24th! Good luck! :dust: (we are having similar symptoms except for the pounding in ears, I'm whispering so I don't jinx us :haha:)

If I remember correctly, my buddy Snackimals had low morph (and endo and low egg count) and they got a BFP 1st try with IUI! But I think she did femera too..hey it's been 9months I can't remember everything! :dohh::blush::haha: I'll have to stalk her old journal for you and double check. Point is...1st IUI can equal BFP! :thumbup:

EDIT: Yep, enough above is correct! They had low morph.


----------



## Kuawen

I know it's a day before my testing date, but I went ahead and took a test this morning and it was :bfn: :nope: Considering that today is 13DPO, there should have been a shadow of something if there was anything. 

That coupled with cramping and I'm on AF watch. Maybe next month...

Good luck Lilly, MItoDC, Clandi, Foxy, Ren, and nat! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen, I was googling BFN on one DPO and then BFP the next day, so still hoping for you :hugs: Many girls had BFN on 9-14DPO and then had BFPs on the very next day or a few days later. How many more days till AF is due? I'm testing tomorrow but AF isn't due till Sunday. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kuawen

AF is due either today or early tomorrow. I am of course still hoping for a miracle but also thankful that it's not another chemical? Kinda messed up when you lose so many that you're just happy to not be losing another.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, thats true. Sad, but true :hugs:

I have to go stalk bdb!

Update: bdb is out :nope::hugs: Good luck to you in July! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Eeeek! I'm testing in the morning :argh: I have a feeling I wont be able to sleep well tonight :haha:

All the symptoms I thought I was having are suddenly gone :shrug: So I can chalk that all up to progesterone :coffee: I feel so very normal today :nope:


----------



## Renaendel

holy crap stalking tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

Melly felt really normal too!


----------



## MollyGrue

I felt very normal! I thought there was no way for a BFP. Actually, I still feel quite normal, or than some fatigue and slight sore ladies. So don't count yourself out yet! I'm crossing fingers and saying prayers. 

I'll be stalking the thread tomorrow, most definitely.


----------



## MollyGrue

And Kuawen, you're not out until the witch shows! Fingers crossed and prayers for you, too!


----------



## mamadonna

Looking forward to tomorrow Lilly!!


----------



## Fezzle

:coffee:


----------



## kksy9b

Ahh! You're still a few hours back on me Lily! Hopefully the next time LO is up to nurse you've posted! Fingers crossed for wonderful news!!


----------



## Pirate

Impatiently waiting. Damn that time difference!


----------



## Platinumvague

Good luck lilly:bfp::dust:


----------



## Kuawen

AF arrived bright and early for me :cry: so I'm out. Good luck Lilly! :test:


----------



## kksy9b

sorry to hear about AF...hopefully next month is your month!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies, but :bfn: :cry: I was sure hoping to come to someone else's good news. Sorry to hear about AF Kuawen :hugs: AF is due for me on Sunday. So I know there is still a chance and all that jazz :roll::haha: I just have no reason to believe this cycle will be any different than the last 17:nope:


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: sorry to hear Lily...like you said though, there is still time. I implanted late at 11 or 12 dpo and didn't get a positive until 14dpo...hopefully you're the same!


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs::hugs: to you both!! Stupid :witch: She can't come around here any more. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

TY kksy, that gave me a little bud of hope :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Boo to AFs and BFNs!


----------



## Pirate

Stoopid witch and stoopid BFNs!


----------



## MollyGrue

UGH. Stupid witch. I'm so sorry, Kuawan. I truly, sincerely hope that next month will be your month.

And I know it's disheartening to get a BFN, Lily, but you're not out until the witch shows her ugly face. I still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## MollyGrue

This was an interesting bit of information from another board I check in on every now and again (reddit.com/r/tryingforababy)

_"Ok so I was using my Googlefu skills yesterday and came across this info on another forum (whattoexpect.com, I believe)... I thought it was incredibly helpful and that lots of ladies here would think so as well!

" hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state.
Implantation could be later than you think.
If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows:
8dpo - 1miu hcg 10dpo - 2miu 12dpo - 4miu 14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu 16dpo - 16miu
So this lady wouldn't find out until 15dpo on a very sensitive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.
Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, but has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this:
8dpo - 5miu 10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie 12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own] 14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here
So, this lady, even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, she would find out even later, even if they have the same cycle and OV days!"
So this gives us a better idea of why some of us get BFPs earlier than others, and I think will help people feel less discouraged when they don't get one too early! (Like me with my 10 DPO BFN this morning...)"_

I don't know how scientifically accurate it is, but it seemed to make sense to me. It also explains why some people pop out that BFP just about as quickly as they ovulate, and other people don't get their BFP until a week after their period was due.

Anyway, I thought it was interesting information. =)


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks, Molly. That was an interesting read and it makes sense to me! :thumbup: I'm gonna go check out reddit :haha:


----------



## MollyGrue

You guys know what's a terrible idea? Going to Vegas for a wedding with your husband's family, whom you still haven't told of the tiny human that's 5 1/2 weeks growing, and staying out with them at the casino (studiously avoiding smokers) until 12:30am so that they don't get suspicious.

The only reason I know I'm not dead is because I'm way too tired for that.


----------



## LillyTame

lol @ molly, that sounds like an interesting night!


----------



## LillyTame

I don't think I updated you guys....AF came Saturday :nope: 

How are all of you doing?


----------



## Renaendel

I am reminded of the Lords of the Underworld series. (Yes smutty romance, but really good I swear :blush:). Anyway each guy is basically a god that has been infused by one of the evils that escaped Pandora's box.

I think the author must have been trying to conceive at the time because the head bad guy is possessed by the demon of hope. So yea all these demons are stuff like wrath, promiscuity, but the bad guy is hope. Because he is so devious and you think he is helping you out, when in actuality he is kind of a dick. :winkwink:

So long story that is how I am feeling. Just had awesome progesterone results and my brain went, good news, well crap that means I can't be pregnant. Does not compute, good news & ttc they just don't jive.


----------



## LillyTame

If I'm reading that right...why would a good prog mean you aren't pregnant?

That's funny but I am starting to think of hope as a bad guy....he is apparently dating AF :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Because I just can't fathom that two things could actually go right lilly. :blush: one is already blowing my mind.. I mean between cancer, celiac, polyps and other stuff I am really in shock.


----------



## LillyTame

Oooh ok, yea I know how that is :hugs: It's gonna go right....soooooooooooo RIGHT! :winkwink::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

It's going to go right- they aren't independent things!

AFM- maybe in the TWW, not sure. OH wanted to sleep with the windows open last night and I woke up freezing, so not sure about my temps. I'm going to try to get one more BD session in tonight.


----------



## Platinumvague

Renaendel said:


> Because I just can't fathom that two things could actually go right lilly. :blush: one is already blowing my mind.. I mean between cancer, celiac, polyps and other stuff I am really in shock.

Are you going to test early? Or unlike me actually wait until your testing date


----------



## LillyTame

She is already testing! :rofl: we just gotta wait for that bfp! :happydance:


----------



## Platinumvague

:thumbup: Aww good luck


----------



## Renaendel

Yes, I am going keep testing. Even if I get a chemical, I want to know that something worked.


----------



## Pirate

Renaendel said:


> Yes, I am going keep testing. Even if I get a chemical, I want to know that something worked.

You've been testing?! Where are pictures?


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry, I have been keeping my journal away from any real tww stuff. I told you guys to slap me if I got serious in there, and you all are scary so I kept the tests out. :haha:

Here is my first blank test with a mark where the line should be. Today looks the same.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LillyTame

Where's the control line on that thing? Or does it only get one line and that's when it's a pos?


----------



## Renaendel

My camera cut it off lilly. :(

Here is today. I am not hopeful, but still glad I am testing. I would rather know.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LillyTame

aww, ok, I see now. Now those are the 10miu right? Where did you buy them? I might want to get a pack or two :blush::haha:


----------



## Renaendel

They are 10miu. I just buy them off of Amazon.com. I am sure though if you prefer eBay there are reputable sellers there that have SurePredict. The only issue with them is that sometimes they are a little too sensitive. If you naturally have more hcg in your urine, some women have as much as five miu, you may pull pink lines that look like bfps. I am lucky enough to sit less than 1 naturally so I can trust their results. I would try a small pack first and see how your pee works with them.


----------



## ClandestineTX

LillyTame said:


> Thank you, ladies, but :bfn: :cry: I was sure hoping to come to someone else's good news. Sorry to hear about AF Kuawen :hugs: AF is due for me on Sunday. So I know there is still a chance and all that jazz :roll::haha: I just have no reason to believe this cycle will be any different than the last 17:nope:

Because it doesn't work for any of us, until it does, my friend! 



MollyGrue said:


> This was an interesting bit of information from another board I check in on every now and again (reddit.com/r/tryingforababy)
> 
> _"Ok so I was using my Googlefu skills yesterday and came across this info on another forum (whattoexpect.com, I believe)... I thought it was incredibly helpful and that lots of ladies here would think so as well!
> 
> " hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state.
> Implantation could be later than you think.
> If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows:
> 8dpo - 1miu hcg 10dpo - 2miu 12dpo - 4miu 14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu 16dpo - 16miu
> So this lady wouldn't find out until 15dpo on a very sensitive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.
> Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, but has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this:
> 8dpo - 5miu 10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie 12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own] 14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here
> So, this lady, even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, she would find out even later, even if they have the same cycle and OV days!"
> So this gives us a better idea of why some of us get BFPs earlier than others, and I think will help people feel less discouraged when they don't get one too early! (Like me with my 10 DPO BFN this morning...)"_
> 
> I don't know how scientifically accurate it is, but it seemed to make sense to me. It also explains why some people pop out that BFP just about as quickly as they ovulate, and other people don't get their BFP until a week after their period was due.
> 
> Anyway, I thought it was interesting information. =)

Mathematically this works out, but it's not telling the whole story, as it assumes that the serum level is directly proportional to the urine level (which it most certainly is NOT) and that these two women have the same rate of metabolism for beta-hCG (which is also unlikely, as there are multiple variants of multiple genes that control how fast you break down hormones, like beta-hCG, down into waste/ urine). Long story short - the range is actually broader - you can really see people get the start of a BFP on 6 DPO and others who may not see one until 13-15 DPO (and I have seen some that have gotten them at 17-21 DPO) and then there are exceptional cases that it doesn't show up in urine until nearly the second trimester, but can be confirmed in serum (blood) long before that time. 



Renaendel said:


> Yes, I am going keep testing. Even if I get a chemical, I want to know that something worked.

You know my feelings on this. As long as a CP won't damage you emotionally, Rock On with your testing.


----------



## LillyTame

I wonder how MItoDC is doing, she hasn't been on since he last post :shrug:


----------



## Elsa50501

Renae, your chart is looking so strong and healthy! I love that jump yesterday, GL!


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks Elsa. I really don't know what to think of this month now. Temp today didn't have three consecutive hours of sleep so I don't trust it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Renaendel said:


> Thanks Elsa. I really don't know what to think of this month now. Temp today didn't have three consecutive hours of sleep so I don't trust it.

Are you still testing? I usually don't even mention mine on here, anymore, because there's nothing to talk about - I was just curious.


----------



## Renaendel

I am, and I have a faint something this morning. It is posted in my journal. I don't know if it is real or not. Once I see progression I'll declare preggers.


----------



## LillyTame

OMG OMG OMG! Running to your journal! I better see _something_!:devil:


----------



## MollyGrue

I see something! And 9dpo is SO early, so I would expect it to be light. I can't wait to see tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Jett55

Your test looks like my 9dpo one like convinced you see something but not convinced enough so i broke out the frer to be sure. Fxxed!


----------



## LillyTame

:cloud9::happydance:*Congratulations, Nicki123 *:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay nicki!


----------



## MollyGrue

So apparently the "hook effect" is a thing. I remember reading about it during our first pregnancy, but as our first appointment was earlier, I never tested this late. I tested this morning (6w5d) and the line was WAY lighter than the control, and way lighter than the previous tests. CUE HYSTERIA.

I did some googling, and apparently the hook effect is a real thing. I don't have anymore tests to do any diluting, but I may buy some this afternoon, just to ease my pounding heart. I've felt better after googling, but whew. Must it all be terrifying?

Edit: Probably just sent my husband to the store to get me some tests so that I can try diluting the urine. It's silly to keep testing this late, I know, and I'm just causing myself more anxiety, but seriously, this is the first time I've been anxious in 6.5 weeks, so I'm just going to go with it and make myself feel better about this one.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Thought I would update. I believe I have my BFP. Below is a tweaked version. I have been getting faint lines for a few days and they are finally getting darker. I'm doing a frer to confirm tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MollyGrue

Huzzah! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Looks like a great line!

Molly- good luck with the tests! (But once you get reassurance- step away!)


----------



## Elsa50501

MollyGrue said:


> So apparently the "hook effect" is a thing. I remember reading about it during our first pregnancy, but as our first appointment was earlier, I never tested this late. I tested this morning (6w5d) and the line was WAY lighter than the control, and way lighter than the previous tests. CUE HYSTERIA.
> 
> I did some googling, and apparently the hook effect is a real thing. I don't have anymore tests to do any diluting, but I may buy some this afternoon, just to ease my pounding heart. I've felt better after googling, but whew. Must it all be terrifying?
> 
> Edit: Probably just sent my husband to the store to get me some tests so that I can try diluting the urine. It's silly to keep testing this late, I know, and I'm just causing myself more anxiety, but seriously, this is the first time I've been anxious in 6.5 weeks, so I'm just going to go with it and make myself feel better about this one.

I think at 5w2d I had switched to the clearblue digital (they can test higher levels) It was at that point that I got Pregnant 3+. after that I just waited until my ultrasound at 8 w 3 d. Honestly, it was the OB appointments that gave me reassurance after that, because they did heartbeat on doppler ever 4 weeks. At 17 weeks I stopped worrying because I could feel her moving everyday and thats how I knew she was okay. 

I won't say don't stress, because you will. It's funny, the BFP is so exciting, but then the constant "LET THIS STICK! IS THIS BEAN OKAY???" feelings set in for a while. 

Good luck to all of you ladies who just got your BFPs and for those still waiting I'm going to subscribe to your journals so I can keep stalking!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations!!

molly- hook effect is absolutely is real....test with the diluted urine to help reassure yourself and then put those tests down!! :flower:


----------



## Jett55

Congrats foxycleopatra :happydance:

Molly like everyone else has said put the test down once u get reassurance.


----------



## Platinumvague

We had our first ultrasound last week.One healthy beautiful baby.Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MollyGrue

I took a test with diluted urine and got a good, strong, beautiful positive. Fears assuaged and my first ultrasound is one week away!

Yay for healthy beautiful babies, Platinum!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, Molly! What a relief! No more testing!


----------



## LillyTame

Gosh! You guys have been busy this morning! lol

Congratulations on a great scan, Platinumvague :hugs::happydance:

MollyGrue, I had read about the hook effect before and used to worn people about continuing to test but I didn't think anyone was listening to me lol. I think there should be a warning label on the box to stop testing after so many weeks :haha: I'm so glad you got a nice strong line to ease your mind :hugs::hugs:

Foxycleopatra, that looks like an outstanding line to me! :shrug: But if you want to wait till tomorrow to confirm with a FRER then I'll hold off on my official congratulation/thread announcement.:thumbup:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Omg!!! My eggo is preggo!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LillyTame

Yes it is!

:happydance::bfp:*Congratulations, Foxycleopatra*:bfp::happydance:


----------



## Elsa50501

Foxycleopatra said:


> Omg!!! My eggo is preggo!!!

Congrats! Awesome line:) How many DPO are you?


----------



## MollyGrue

Congratulations!! What a beautiful BFP!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Foxy!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Lmp was June 3rd, I took 100mg clomid, I think I ovulated between 17-19th so I am going to say 12dpo today. Dd 12th march 2015. I am still in shock!!


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay!:) Such a nice feeling:)


----------



## Renaendel

Yay foxy!! We have ended this month with a bang!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations foxy!!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, foxy!


----------



## LillyTame

Our thread is now closed ladies. :cry: Although I wont be adding monthly list to the front post or adding new testers, we can all continue to update here if you like! Please let us know how your pregnancies are going, when new babes arrive and when you get a BFP! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll probably still update the header and make announcements :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Awww- I will be sad to see it go! Thanks for running it for so long, Lilly!


----------



## Jett55

:( this makes me sad Lilly :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! I liked running it, but I felt so bad when we had those BFN months! I felt like we were jinxed!:dohh: Maybe I'll start a new one in 3months when I'm expecting a fresh load of new sperm :rofl: Fresh thread for a fresh start! :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

It's been such a fun year getting to chat with you ladies! Thanks for all your work Lily and I hope everyone keeps us updated on how you're doing! Baby Dust to all the ladies still looking for their BFP (I know it's coming soon!) and looking forward to hearing how the pregnancies are going and seeing those little babes being born!


----------



## mamadonna

:cry:


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats to all those who got their June BFPs. Lil, thanks for running the thread so we could all share our experiences together. I am so pleased Ethan arrived in time to see the month out. Good luck to everyone who is due to test soon.


----------



## MollyGrue

Had my first scan today. Should have been 7w5d. Measured 6w. Strong heartbeat, according to my doctor. She didn't seem worried. I am terribly worried. Most of what I see online is a pregnancy ending in miscarriage. And I am POSITIVE of my dates. Absolutely certain. Otherwise, I got a BFP before I even ovulated, according to their dates. And I definitely got negative tests between my mmc and this.

I just feel like we're about to go through it again.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh no, molly :hugs: Even though the doc wasn't concerned, I can totally see where you are coming from and I would be concerned and scared too!

Did the doc take any tests? I would straight up tell her that, you're glad she isn't concerned BUT you ARE! Is there anything that could be drawn like HCG or progesterone to see how things are going OR at least the progesterone so that IF something happens you'll know for next time if it was a progesterone issue? :shrug: When does she want to see you again? Next scan?


----------



## MollyGrue

I'm scheduled to go in next Friday. She wasn't even going to schedule the next appointment early - she was going to do 4wks as usual, because she just wasn't concerned at all; she just seemed certain that my dates were wrong.

I am absolutely positive that I was right, though. And I've been getting headaches lately, which happened before my mmc last time, so I really feel like it's only a matter of time.

We're out if we lose another one. I can't go through it a third time. I just can't.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no Molly. I hope the baby is just a short one and measuring behind but healthy. I know those hopes don't mean much when you are facing another loss. I am really really sorry if you have to go through this again. We have had way to many MCs on BnB in the last 3 weeks, no more allowed!


----------



## kksy9b

oh molly...im so sorry that baby is measuring behind. i really hope that your LO is safe and snug in there and is all caught up at your next appointment. do something this week for you- a pedicure or massage or see a movie. something to help ease your mind just for a little while. My LO measured behind the entire pregnancy and I had multiple growth scans. I'm 100% sure on my dates- he came 12 days late and weighed less than 7 lbs- some just need a little extra time to play catch up


----------



## Pirate

Hugs Molly!


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Molly :hugs: I can understand why you are worried, it really doesn't help when the doc says they aren't worried does it. All we can do is keep our fingers crossed and hope the time passes until your next scan. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Molly :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Thinking of you today Molly and hoping that your LO is just fine in there at your appt :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Hello, my lovelies :flower:

:cry: I just wanted to update that Molly's little one did not make it :cry:

I don't know when/if she'll return so I thought I would update in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry to hear it :cry:

:hugs: for Molly


----------



## kksy9b

so so sorry to hear Molly. I hope you and your husband are able to find peace and healing :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Molly I am so so sorry. If you're reading this please feel the biggest hug from me :hugs: no-one should have to go through this once let alone multiple times.


----------



## LillyTame

:cloud9::happydance:*Welcome to the world Baby Elisha!!!*:happydance::cloud9:

Here is mommy's journal https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2091955-jetts-journey-growing-our-blue-peanut.html


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Jett!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations Jett!!


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Elisha!


----------



## LillyTame

I just had to let everyone know two of our long timers have BFPS! Let's send them lots of well wishes for sticky sticky sticky beans! :flower:

:happydance:Congratulations to ClandestineTX & Renaendel:happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ren and I are fashionably late... by about 13 months, but I think we'll take it! 

(And thanks for the sticky dust, Lilly, probably need it in this house)


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Well said Clandie!! I'll take all the dust we can get. Thank you lilly, I never figured my own name would be up here. Still in the shock phase.


----------



## Elsa50501

I'm so happy for you both!:) Sticky dust all the way for those sticky beans:)!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ren: are you almost not believing it? Because I think despite nearly 50 positive HPTs I've racked up in the last two weeks, I am still in shock/ skeptical to the point of denial. It just seems out of this world, but at the same time - nothing in my day-to-day life is different at all. I think I was expecting fireworks or something.


----------



## Renaendel

ClandestineTX said:


> @Ren: are you almost not believing it? Because I think despite nearly 50 positive HPTs I've racked up in the last two weeks, I am still in shock/ skeptical to the point of denial. It just seems out of this world, but at the same time - nothing in my day-to-day life is different at all. I think I was expecting fireworks or something.

Not believing it at all. I mean almost two years of doom and gloom is really hard to turn off at the drop of a hat. I can't be all rainbows and puppies about this. Every time the area on my left side gets a twinge all I can think of is shit, it is another ectopic and I am going to lose that ovary or my last fallopian tube. So far things are progressing pretty closely to my ectopic except for a few more uterine cramps. Maybe it is another heterotopic, but this time the uterine one is more viable than last time?:shrug: yea, these are my day to day thoughts. I find my zen place for about five minutes.

I'll feel better once I get through today. 18 dpo was when I had my first major bleed with the heterotopic.

I also have a stupid hope that two of the three eggs played plinko successfully and somehow made it into my uterus.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have long told Hubster if we got a 2-for-1 special, we would be done TTC forever. At this point, as low as my numbers are, I would be more than happy with just 1. I am doing better at keeping myself zen (no spotting today definitely helped). I know this is still a long shot for me, but too paranoid about failure to encourage the reality to sink in. I think I have accepted my denial, if such a thing is possible. 

I thought heterotropic pregnancies were super rare - is there a bigger chance you'd have another because you had a previous one?

PS I have left-sided twinges and mild cramps, too.


----------



## Renaendel

If I had a second heterotopic I think I might go out and buy a loto ticket. :haha: my risk of ectopic is increased substantially hence the extra monitoring.

I put out 1-2 eggs on my own without medicines. I think that is why I always had 2-3 on femara. Gift from my moms side of the family.

Ps. Your cramps make me feel better too. I am not alone. I just don't connect with the tee hee ohh my gawd this baby is such a surprise crowd.


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on the bfps :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance:congratulations girls!!


----------



## Elsa50501

Well everyone, my pink bump turned into a pink bundle this morning at 2:11am. Welcome baby Isabelle Evelyn Theresa. Born at 37+6 days. 7 lbs 5 oz. 19 1/2 in long


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Elsa and welcome baby Isabelle! :wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:Congratulations, Elsa50501! Welcome to the world Baby Isabelle! :cloud9:



Also, I would like to add:

Congratulations, Buttercup84! Welcome to the world Baby Astrid born 09/22!


Congratulations to MItoDC!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance:


:cry:Big hugs to Renaendel & ClandestineTX, I'm sorry your beans did not stick this time around but I'm 100% sure that your angels can't wait to get back to you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations ladies!!! I love hearing about your new squishies being born and the BFPs!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations and massive :hugs: ladies!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations x


----------



## Elsa50501

Here is baby Isabelle with her dad at 12 hours old :). All ready for her visitors. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats! She's lovely!


----------



## kksy9b

awww...so sweet!!


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, I love the look on her face! She just looks so content and ready for her photo session! :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Awww she's adorable!!


----------



## Jett55

Aww congrats :) :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha, ladies :flower:

I hope everyone is well and more people have gotten sticky BFPs.

As for me, I haven't :nope: I'm entering year 3 and I wanted it to be a little more hopeful than year 2. I was thinking about reopening this thread if there are any LTTTCers left still waiting for their BFPS and want to join me...anyone?:shrug:

As long as there are at least 3 of us I'll host starting Jan! :thumbup:

P.S. This would be open to any LTTTCers (anyone trying over 12months) and original members going for #2!


----------



## kksy9b

We aren't going to be trying for our next for another year or so but I would definitely stick around and help root you ladies on! I hope that this third year brings you your sticky bean Lilly!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, kksy9b! Charles is so darn cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Renaendel

I'll be game to keep going Lilly! 3 years or bust!


----------



## kksy9b

LillyTame said:


> Thank you, kksy9b! Charles is so darn cute! :cloud9:

Thanks!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi lilly, I'm still here!!5 years in April :growlmad:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm not sure how active I'll be on here, as I've reached my STC limit and barely able to keep this up through April, but I will be following.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm still here and would love to see this thread reopened!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so sorry to hear that, mamadonna :hugs:

Renaendel, 3 years or bust! :hugs:

Alright, Kuawen! :friends:

So I'll make the first post all snazzy for us on the 1st, ladies testing give me your dates.

How about we start off with what we are doing differently this year, if anything? 

This cycle we are trying BD every 3 days....I might tweak that just a bit once I get my pos OPK...depends on when the BD days fall. I like temping to confirm OV, so I'll be doing that too. I think we'll just take it one cycle at a time. We are moving to Washington some time early 2015, once we get all settled I'll start going through the process of getting a FS so we can do IUI! I'm hoping by July to have that started.


----------



## Renaendel

:witch: is due on January 10th, but testing will begin on January 2nd. I have a new batch and I think I am going to kindly ask my husband pee in a cup to make sure they don't have evap problems. Then I can know my line is true.


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> :witch: is due on January 10th, but testing will begin on January 2nd. I have a new batch and I think I am going to kindly ask my husband pee in a cup to make sure they don't have evap problems. Then I can know my line is true.

Your TWW seems to be flying by, I think it's because we know you are testing early :happydance:



ClandestineTX said:


> I'm not sure how active I'll be on here, as I've reached my STC limit and barely able to keep this up through April, but I will be following.

It's OK Cland, come around as much or little as you want :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

I'll have a more definitive testing date once O comes, but I too have been instructed to test early (and I've got my box of OSOM's) so that I can get blood thinners as soon as anything comes up. 

I'll definitely be getting my :sex: and :wine: on this New Year's Eve lol


----------



## LillyTame

oooh, OSOMs...maybe I'll buy some, I have absolutely no HPTs right now, only OPKs. Where do you get them?


----------



## Kuawen

I buy them off Amazon but only because I have Amazon Prime so I get free shipping on nearly everything. I've got a box of 25 tests for $56 but there may be other websites out there with better deals.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't think you should put in a test date for me for this current cycle official date would be 01/01 and it's most definitely not a BFP cycle. I can't explain it, I've been really pessimistic from the start of it. 

We are continuing with Femara, Progesterone, and baby aspirin for Jan-Apr cycles and then we are NTNP (like no temps, OPKs, meds, supplements, etc.) - effectively done for good. But I will be around until then!


----------



## LillyTame

I went with the surepredicts! I ordered 100! I am going to let my POAS addiction run freeeeee this year! :rofl: I'll probably start testing as soon as they get here:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Af due any day, will test on the 3Rd if she's not here by then, I don't think this is our month tho


----------



## LillyTame

I don't know what's worse...being hopeful at the end and then getting AF or feeling out and AF proves you right! :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

For me, having hopes dashed is definitely a bigger issue than feeling out and being right. I don't do hope anymore. I agreed to keep trying until April (a full 6 medicated months since my MC), because that is more than a reasonable time frame to get another BFP. That being said, I just feel like any hope I had died in August when we knew the pregnancy wasn't viable. 

Randomly, I forgot to mention hardcore exercise and sticking to my reasonably low carb diet are part of our fertility plan. Insulin resistance, which just about anyone who carries weight inappropriately has some degree of, can jack with ovulation and impairs egg maturity. I have an *almost* normal fasting insulin level, so I'm busting my ass to get that down to make sure that's not a factor in our fertility woes.


----------



## LillyTame

Cland, (I kept typing Gland for some reason :dohh:) I just can't believe you are done in 3 months...now will that be 3 months or 3 cycles? Meaning one last cycle in April? If that makes sense...I guess I'm wondering...if cycle 3 doesn't end till April, will you try IN April for the last time?


----------



## Fezzle

I'll join! We're in our 16th cycle now. I'm not going to do much different since the Clomid worked last time (and technically 'every time'), so once AF comes (hopefully end of next week), I'll be doing my 2nd Clomid cycle. Right now my current plan is high dose Vit D3, pregnacare conception, coQ-10, Metformin & royal jelly. And once New Years is over, back to running and healthy eating. My main concern is egg quality and age (I'll be 39 in Feb.), so that's my main focus.


----------



## ClandestineTX

LillyTame said:


> Cland, (I kept typing Gland for some reason :dohh:) I just can't believe you are done in 3 months...now will that be 3 months or 3 cycles? Meaning one last cycle in April? If that makes sense...I guess I'm wondering...if cycle 3 doesn't end till April, will you try IN April for the last time?

My Femara cycles are straight up 27-28 days, like ovulation CD 13-15 every single time, so there's technically four cycles left. We agreed to stop trying after April 8th, because that's the last day with a 2015 EDD (understanding that EDD's are +/- 2 weeks). Femara is predicting April ovulation to be approximately April 5th, so that will be the very last one. There will still be testing that month, however, assuming things don't work out before then. I am super grateful for the predictability of cycles with the Femara, like I will have CD 1 most likely tomorrow, though a slight chance it could be Friday. 

I feel like things almost worked in July because I was the healthiest and most active that I've been since we started trying. I am doing calisthenics (similar to what you did in boot camp, Lilly!) four days a week and a walk-to-run program 3 days a week. We are also walking the dog 1-2 miles as close to every day as possible. I'm physically working hard, but not so hard that I would anticipate a problem from it. I had put real exercise on the back-burner, scared that it would ruin our chances, but I am already past the point where I'm avoiding living now "just in case" - so I'm living and enjoying it, and if things work out - great! And if they don't, I want to be somewhere that I am happy to be when this is over.


----------



## LillyTame

Let me know when you have a test date, Fezzle! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!​*

I hope this year brings us plenty to be happy about in all areas of our lives. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

LillyTame said:


> Let me know when you have a test date, Fezzle! :thumbup::hugs:

There's a very tiny chance I'll test on 10 Jan- not expecting much since we only BDed once, 3 days before I got my solid smiley, and I still have a hard time believing I really ovulated that early on my own! So most likely it'll be early-mid Feb. Hoping for a birthday BFP!


----------



## kksy9b

Happy New Years ladies! I wish the very best for each of you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Can I join? I'll get my trigger positives on later.


----------



## mamadonna

So frustrating no af and no positive test!!


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle, when is your Bday?




Cowgirl07 said:


> Can I join? I'll get my trigger positives on later.

Of course! :hugs: :friends:




mamadonna said:


> So frustrating no af and no positive test!!

Frustrating, but still hopeful if no AF! FX'd!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sunday's through todays test. Sunday on top, today on bottom.
 



Attached Files:







poas.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LillyTame

Nice! The only time we want to see a HPT fade lol Exciting! I hope this is it for you, CG! :hugs:

My opk had a touch of pink to it today. I'm hoping for a pos Sat or Sun! I'll be right behind Kuawen


----------



## Kuawen

Hooray for Pos OPK's! :happydance: O buddies! :hugs: KMFX'd super tight for you, CG!


----------



## Fezzle

15 Feb- my best friend had a dream (before I told her about the pregnancy/mc last month) that I got a BFP for my birthday, and it was a girl.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Exciting fez. I hope you get one for your birthday. 
I think it's cool watching the trigger fade.


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> 15 Feb- my best friend had a dream (before I told her about the pregnancy/mc last month) that I got a BFP for my birthday, and it was a girl.

Love this! I hope she is right!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Official test date will be 01/30 for me.


----------



## LillyTame

Got it, Cland! :thumbup: Will add you the next time I'm at my comp.

mamadonna, did AF come?


----------



## Renaendel

I want to trick myself into seeing something on my 9dpo test but I know there is nothing there. Heh

https://thumbnails110.imagebam.com/37882/b315cb378817542.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

I don't see anything. FX'd for a very there line tomorrow! That's a surepredict?


----------



## Renaendel

I hope you don't see anything, because it is blank Irl. :haha: yes this is a surePredict.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay test is negative for me today! Ill try to get a progression pic up tonight


----------



## LillyTame

Any symptoms, ladies?

I was hoping for my pos OPK last night, but it was still a little light, probably today I will get a pos. Which probably means a CD19 OV, I hope my cycle isn't getting long again. My 1st year there were times I OV'd CD27! This last year I've been averaging 17-19.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope none for me, I forgot to add the picture though. I'm still fighting the cold though. 
Hope it goes positive soon lil


----------



## Kuawen

It's looking like I O'd on CD18, so that means early testing for me will begin 1/11 unless my temp goes wonky and throws my chart off. So far no symptoms unusual for 2DPO to report. 

KMFX'd for you for a strong pos soon Lil! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I had boob soreness, but it's going away now. Hopefully that means AF is on her way! I've spent more time hoping for AF in my TTC than I've hoped she doesn't come.


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> I've spent more time hoping for AF in my TTC than I've hoped she doesn't come.

:haha:

Got you, Kuawen! :thumbup: How are you feeling about it so far?

We have 7 testers so far! :happydance: That's more than I was expecting seeing as how this is LTTTC. It would be so lovely if we started this year off with at leat one BFP!

Speaking of which....where is mamadonna hiding?! I wonder if AF got her or not.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm feeling pretty good about it. I wish O had come on CD14 but if this cycle is a BFN then I'm taking the Clomid earlier next time which should make me O earlier (I hope). Only symptoms I've got are just like before the Clomid but maybe a bit more intense. Though I do have to admit that I've got a case of the Clomid crazies :wacko: I can go from feeling fine to wanting to snap someone's head off in the blink of an eye lol poor DH and I had to take a break from each other over the weekend because of it. I hope that's not what I'm like pregnant or else I won't be able to live with myself :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, that's no good! But since you are aware of it you and your DH just have to be aware that it's not you, not personal, and temporary. :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

I was so glad to see this thread liven up again. I'm stalking and here to cheer you all on &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## kksy9b

lets hope by the end of the year there is no longer a need for this thread with everyone having their babies in their arms or on their way!


----------



## LillyTame

I got my surepredict HPTs yesterday! I want to try one so bad and I haven't even ovulated yet! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Ladies! How are you all doing? :flower:

I am 100% sure I'm 1dpo...so let the wait begin!:coffee: I feel we've done all that we could for this cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Enjoy your wait! 

I am just waiting for AF. I think today is 13dpo. Before the Clomid I was having 15-16 day LPs. I'm feeling some light cramps, and also like a headache is coming on again, so I'm hoping it'll be soon!

I might test tomorrow, just to get it out of the way, as I think the chance of being pregnant- both with timing and symptoms- is very slim, and then I can fully await AF in all her glory.


----------



## Kuawen

Feeling a little more like myself today. Other than the occasional progesterone hot flash, no symptoms to report here :haha: Just (im)patiently counting down the days.


----------



## Cowgirl07

9/Dpi here. Nothing exciting really


----------



## Renaendel

Sick and 12dpo, I feel pregnant but I think it is the flu.:haha: got really dizzy at the pharmacy today and had to sit on the ground in line.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no renae did you have to drive home?


----------



## Renaendel

Yea, I had to get my husbands antibiotics to him. Luckily it is just a mile down the road and when you are wearing a face mask at the pharmacy folks are awfully nice. Got in, got his drugs, sat for a few minutes and drove home.


----------



## Cowgirl07

:( hope you all get well soon.


----------



## LillyTame

oh Renae, I hope you kick this flu soon.....or that it's no longer flu symptoms!:winkwink:


----------



## Renaendel

I told my husband while he was dying in the restroom this morning that maybe he was pregnant, he wasn't amused... :blush:


----------



## LillyTame

:haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol imagine how much worse man flu would be if they were pregnant.


----------



## Kuawen

:haha: :hugs: I hope you and DH feel better really soon, Ren! And then you get morning sickness :blush:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ren :rofl:

Nothing going on here... CD 6, tonight is day 4/5 of Femara. Just busting my ass at work (and loving every minute of it).


----------



## Fezzle

I tested just in case this morning- BFN. Hopefully AF will show up soon!


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 8 here, thankfully Femara will be out of my system soon. I have kept up with my exercise (somehow) all week and worked an almost regular work schedule, even staying late each night (LOL, because I don't go in until 9-11 AM depending on how fast I'm moving). 

I think I have no optimism left for STC. I hope I'm not a huge downer around here! EOD was supposed to commence last night, but we were fucking tired, so no-go - maybe we'll start tonight. I expect ovulation no later than CD 15, though CD 13 has been common lately, so I will start OPKs on CD 12. Other than that, just enjoying my reentry to the normal (non-graduate student) work force!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your not a downer!


----------



## Kuawen

^^wss!


----------



## Renaendel

Nope, not a downer. I think we all agree this isn't one of those squeeeee, could I be pregnant even though I have my period and had sex once three months ago, but I totally sat on a toilet seat this month around ovulation kind of threads.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh ren your awesome I love that.


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


----------



## Kuawen

:rofl:


----------



## Pirate

:rofl: @Ren!


----------



## Fezzle

But Ren, that totally happened to my friend's aunt's neighbour! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:rofl: I love you all!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My 12 dpi test! Nothing to see here
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LillyTame

Cowgirl, I selfishly don't want you to take a break :nope: But I understand you guys have done so much to get that BFP and NEED a break. Will you be NTNP? I tried NTNP, I think it was harder than TTC because I was trying to force myself to forget about everything I know about TTC :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

What lilly said. I hate to see you leave. Do you think you will start a travel journal we could all join?


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: I echo what Lil and Ren said. I completely understand needing to take a break, but I hope you might still hang out on BnB every once in a while in the interim.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm not leaving leaving. Just trying to limit my time is all. I guess we will be ntnp, but will my less the 10 progesterone readings ntnp won't get us anywhere. Maybe if I can get Dh to commit to the trip I will make a travel journal. For now it's all we will see.


----------



## Kuawen

:bfn: for my first test. To be expected, it's early yet. I'll let you ladies know if that changes over the course of this week. I hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

I think this is cycle day one? I am finally bleeding a little red with some clots. My temperature is still a full degree above Norman. 98.26 vs. 97.21.

Edit: Norman, autocorrect is normal....


----------



## Cowgirl07

Norman's awesome lol. 
So sorry about af.


----------



## Renaendel

Maybe that will be my name for AF from here on out. Ugh, Norman is here again.


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: @ norman

I'm gonna test today at 5dpo (my ticker is ahead, don't know why) for science! :winkwink: Just to make sure I don't get an evap on my surepredicts :haha:

I'll post when I do :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

My SP tests have been white as snow this month. good idea testing "for science". If your batch do show a little line I guess you know how much to ignore.


----------



## LillyTame

BFN! Which we expected! :haha: But that's good...I won't be worrying about evaps when it's really time. :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I started OPKs, which are negative so far. Nothing really exciting in this house.


----------



## LillyTame

7DPO :bfn: :coffee:


----------



## Kuawen

same here, 10dpo :nope: :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

I had a dream Renae got her BFP! FX'd for Feb! :dust:


----------



## Kuawen

What a great dream! Here's hoping for some Valentine's BFP's! :bunny: :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

+OPK! I'll give an official test date as soon as I confirm ovulation.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! Kuawen, I didn't think about that! Valentine BFPs! :thumbup:

Clandestine, Go get em! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Kuawen

Woot! Go Clandie! Catch that egg! :bunny:


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho, :sex: time!


----------



## LillyTame

9dpo :bfn: Next test is Saturday, after that we wait for Norman.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm sorry Lil :hugs: Still KMFX'd for you for Saturday.


----------



## Renaendel

I hate Norman... He is kicking my behind today. We need to get a temporary restraining order set up for a good nine months.

Sorry both of you have had negatives this cycle. :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Norman sucks so hopefully he stays away from you lil


----------



## LillyTame

11dpo :bfn: and I had a big temp drop so Norman should be in town tomorrow. :coffee:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Norman is such a louse. I hope his visit is quick.


----------



## Kuawen

Spotting began, so unless it picks up before I go to sleep tonight I'll be calling tomorrow CD1. Norman was expected after 6 BFN tests but hopefully the second round of Clomid might be more successful than the first.


----------



## kksy9b

Norman needs to get the clue that he's the awkward guy nobody wants to hang around and take a ride out of town.

:hugs: to everyone. I feel so incredibly hopeful for you all and can't wait to celebrate with you when you get your BFP's!

What are you all up to this weekend? We are in the midst of finishing our to-do list to get our house ready to sell! Estimated date is this coming Friday to be live...can't wait!


----------



## Kuawen

Wow! Selling your house is very exciting indeed! Good luck in finding a buyer!

This weekend is a long weekend for DH and I, so we get to spend 3 whole days together :happydance: Today we began the weekend with going to the gym to play raquetball, and we both had a blast :haha: Tonight we're going to a heavy metal concert at a local bar, and probably going to just chill for tomorrow and Monday. And I found out last night that my kitty is NOT dying so I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks! We are hopeful it will be a quick sale (90 days or less) but you never know

Sounds like a great weekend! Enjoy the concert :) And I said it in your journal, but it really is wonderful news about Luna :flower:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow I hate moving so good luck!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm busy this weekend selling our stuff so we'll be ready for our move in two weeks......TWO WEEKS! :argh: It was quite the needed distraction from thinking about Norman yesterday...till bedtime then I couldn't stop thinking about it. I just want him to hurry up and come so I can get it over it. I hope Norman is more punctual than good old Auntie.


----------



## LillyTame

Norman, came today, right on time! My LP was exactly 12days. Cramps had me bed ridden but I'm ok for now...good thing I was off today.

Clandestine is our last hope for January! Come on! You can do it! (talking to your blastocyst of course :haha:)

I was hopeful for January, just because I was hoping someone would get their BFP lol but I _feel_ something about February! Even if it's just one BFP, that's pretty damn good for a LTTTC group or at least that's how I see it. There is a BFP coming in January I can feel it! And the more the merrier! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX, but not holding my breath here. Ovulation is confirmed, test date is good enough. 3 DPO today with a 14 day LP on average. Will let you all know if there's anything to tell!


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, I finally have a testing date! AF is finally here; Clomid starts tomorrow. Last time I think I ovulated on CD16, so will have to see if that's consistent, but I've picked 21 Feb as a testing date. It'll be early, but I'm going out for my birthday meal that night and want to drink lots of red wine if I'm not pregnant. If it seems like I ovulate later, I'll wait though.


----------



## Renaendel

Positive opk and monitor today. I will be testing on or before Febuary fifth. That is when I have my appt to rampup to Injectables.


----------



## LillyTame

woohoo! We'll be close in our cycles :thumbup: And bump buddies :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, ladies! Where are you?! Who is testing this month? We have 14 days left and I just _know_ we are due for a February BFP! :thumbup:

I'll be testing just for the hell of it on the 18th....due to us moving there was no planning involved so I don't know when I OV'd :shrug: We did have sex twice the week I was due for OV but I don't know if it was before, after or during! I'm thinking it was a weak OV anyway because my usual progesterone symptoms have been very weak.

Come on, ladies! I need some company! :friends: If we do get our BFPs this month, am I the only one that thinks it would be funny to announce on April fools? :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

I'll at least keep you company. We are having unprotected sex, but I did just start the nuvaring. So a 0.1% chance this year.


----------



## LillyTame

How are you liking the nuvaring? I liked it, when I got it in there right lol. I can't remember when I stopped...I think it was just because I became single.


----------



## Kuawen

My testing window is in the process of passing, but I'm rooting for you Lil! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

LillyTame said:


> How are you liking the nuvaring? I liked it, when I got it in there right lol. I can't remember when I stopped...I think it was just because I became single.

I love it. I don't feel it at all, I don't have to remember to take it, and I don't have to worry about my intestines not being able to absorb the meds. Plus we had sex.. For fun yesterday.. Crazy stuff I tell you, and neither of us could tell it was up there.

Sorry about your negative tests kuawen. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Forgot to say- due to a late ovulation, I've moved my test date back to Feb 28. I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated but think if it happened, it happened by now, so the 28th should give me a clear result. I'm not very optimistic about this cycle- it's not the textbook cycle I had the first time I took Clomid! I keep spotting when I poop too.


----------



## LillyTame

Norman got me yesterday, so on to March for me :coffee:

Fez, that's really weird about the spotting.:shrug:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, no BFPs for us this cycle, dang it! :growlmad: I was so sure we had one coming :dohh: Oh well, nothing we aren't used to and ready for, right! :winkwink: I hope March is better for us. :thumbup: :dust:

I am following someone that has been TTC since 2011. She did IVF with 3 5-day blast and got her very FIRST BFP (this wasn't her 1st IVF) :happydance: Having someone get their very 1st BFP after so long and so much work (they have to deal with azoospermia (sp)) really gives me hope to just keep trying.

Anyone else have any inspiring stories of ladies around BnB that got a BFP in Feb?

BTW, I'm in the week leading up to OV :coffee:


----------



## Renaendel

One of the other ladies I follow has been trying for years. She has had countless surgeries and procedures to remove huge fibroids from her uterus something like 18 in total. She has issues building a lining too. This time on her second IVF she got her BFP and progression looks good!


----------



## Cowgirl07

A friend of mine just had her egg retrieval and got 20 egglets. So Fx for her bfp next week, she is posting her story on fb.


----------



## Nicki123

Loving these good news stories for the LTTTCers :)


----------



## Fezzle

Great stories! I'm hopeful that the Clomid will work for us again but stick this time, but I'm glad that we still have IVF in our pocket left to try and that so many are successful with it.

I just started Clomid again today (AF came yesterday), so looking at 30 March right now for my next test date.


----------



## LillyTame

20 eggies! That's awesome!


----------



## Kuawen

I don't really have a LTTTC success story for February, but I am happy to be starting thyroid treatment as of two days ago :thumbup: I feel like all our bases are totally covered now, so hopefully it's just a matter of time before my hormones are all where they need to be and we catch a sticky bean(s). Taking this cycle off but gearing up for next cycle, including my last round of 50mg Clomid! [-o&lt;


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kuawen that is fantastic, gp got her bfp after starting thyroid meds. 
20 eggs, 18 mature and 8 fertilized they are doing pgs and doing fet in May.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sounds like a great plan, Cowgirl! 

It's CD 7 in this house (haha, had to look it up). One more night of Femara and I am FREE for this cycle.


----------



## LillyTame

Same here, I had to look up my CD. It's like I keep a general idea of where about I am in my cycle and occasionally check to see if I'm near any important days. It's my way of taking some of the stress and pressure out of this. :coffee: 

I think I'm going to change my test date to St. Patrick's Day, a little early but it'd be nice to get an early surprise!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope it works out for her. She has been at this a long time.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, ladies! I'm ready for my March 17th test! That's actually early, but let's see if I can even wait _that_ long! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Eee yay. I gave high hopes for you ladies this month. More BFPs, More BFPs!!


----------



## Kuawen

Willing some luck o' the Irish in here for some lucky March BFP's! :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Af is due here Thursday I think.


----------



## LillyTame

CG, is your doc still trying to get you to gain weight?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes lol I have gained 4lbs and have hit a plateau. She would like 4-6 more, but won't stop ivf if I don't.


----------



## LillyTame

lol I bet you can gain at least 3-4 more lbs by then :thumbup: You have to tell your husband he needs to do some of your chores because you are burning too many calories :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm feeling optimistic this cycle so I figured I'd give this thread a bump! Anyone want to join me?:coffee:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,I've just recently got my bfp!still in shock!


----------



## mamadonna

Oops posted twice!


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats mamadonna - ooo exciting!
Lil I love your optimism this month. Count me in. I just read your updated front page which was so sweet, welcoming the alumni back ... Well as I'm NTNP for #2 there is a chance for me this month, even if a small one, so I'm going to test Sunday 12th if no AF by then (must buy some tests!!)

Also here to be your cheerleader Lil x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congratulations


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations mamadonna! :wohoo:

I test in 3 days, so count me in! PMA! PMA!


----------



## LillyTame

mamadonna said:


> Hi just recently got my bfp,still in shock!

Wow! Congratulations, mamadonna!:happydance: You had disappeared on us! I was worried about you :hugs:

Nicki123, Thank you! Your little man is so cute, I can just imagine two of them! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Af is due Thursday for me, not really excited to test but I have to. I get my mmr vaccine Friday, I don't have immunity anymore. Then we take next month off.


----------



## LillyTame

Cowgirl :hugs: Sucks that you have to take a month off. I think you and I are in a similar boat...hoping it happens but still waiting for that next step. I hope IUI for me and IVF for you are the answers, but we'll take a lightening strike in the mean time! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Great start with mamadonna! Let's give her a virtual rub for luck!:haha: :dust:

Did I get everyone so far?

CowGirl07 10th
Kuawen 10th
Nicki123 12th
LillyTame 18th


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks everyone,please don't give up,its been 5 long years,3 since my last pregnancy,it's early days but just taking one day at a time:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

LillyTame said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi just recently got my bfp,still in shock!
> 
> Wow! Congratulations, mamadonna!:happydance: You had disappeared on us! I was worried about you :hugs:
> 
> Nicki123, Thank you! Your little man is so cute, I can just imagine two of them! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you,I had literally given up,we are busy renovating a house so ttc was well and truly outta the window!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations mama!!! H&H 9 months to you!

And good luck to all the other ladies!!

AFM, we are doing well over here! Charles turns 1 on Sunday and so we are busy preparing for his birthday and a party on the 18th. We moved into our new home 3 weeks ago and are just about settled in. We have started talking about TTC #2, but won't be until January at the earliest but more likely next spring/summer.


----------



## LillyTame

Happy early Birthday, Charles! :cake::kiss:


----------



## Cowgirl07

happy birthday Charles! 
Yeah I test tomorrow, i was going to today but forgot. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I wish I could forget to test some times!:haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't like testing, af is easier then a negative.


----------



## LillyTame

I agree, but I have the will power of a 2yr old, most of the time lol. I've only been able to wait for AF a couple times. After that last nasty indent, I think I'm more likely to wait this time...but we'll see between 5-8dpo, that's when the POAS itch usually begins for me. I'll just have to keep reminding myself about that indent.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep indents, evaps etc suck. I'm cheap so I refuse to by them without a reason. Plus when I had a long cycle my Dr refused to do a progesterone or beta, even though I was 10 days late. I'm over early testing.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, mamadonna!

Happy birthday, Charles!



I haven't ovulated so can't say for sure when I'll be testing, but if I ovulate where I usually do, it'll be around 30 April/1 May (on my honeymoon!).


----------



## Cowgirl07

Tested bfn, af is late though so no mmr until she shows up.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm sorry CG :hugs: 

FF changed my O day on me, so now it claims I'm only 6DPO :growlmad: I know exactly when I O'd, 7PM on CD15, so I'm not going to argue semantics with it that it's less than 12 hours off, but either way DH and I decided today was just too early to test. Sorry ladies, but I'll be waiting until either tomorrow or Sunday to begin testing; I'm not sure I could handle the disappointment right now. But I do hope you all have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry, CG :hugs: FX'd AF is 9 months late :winkwink:

Kuawen, I was looking at your chart yesterday and noticed that FF must have not agreed with your dates :shrug: FF didn't agree with me either so I did an override :sulk: I KNOW I'm 3dpo dang it! :growlmad:


----------



## Kuawen

Ah! I'd forgotten I could do an override. Now it reflects O on CD15 (I'm starting to wish I could have the option to record data multiple times a day, to point out that the CD doesn't 'roll over' until the evening) which coincidentally if I conceived would give me an EDD of Christmas Day :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Best Christmas present ever! :thumbup:


----------



## Kuawen

:bfn: :cry: I might test again on Monday, but maybe not. Not very optimistic that things will change, since I'm using the ultra sensitive OSOM tests and there should be at least something by 8DPO... oh well.


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen, how long is your cycle usually?


----------



## Kuawen

All over the place, which is one of the things I'm hoping to see change with thyroid treatment. On average my cycles are 32 to 34 days long. This'll be the first time ever I'll have a 29 day cycle.


----------



## LillyTame

Well, if you usually at least get a 12day LP I would say hold out hope till dpo 10, that's what I do. If I don't get that BFP by then, that's when I throw in the towel for the cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Thanks Lil, I'm trying real hard to do just that :hugs: I don't know what I'd do without you guys. Be totally bonkers most like.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: You could always have a late implanter too. Charles didn't implant until 12dpo...I hope that your BFP comes in the next few days.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Still no af for me. Fx kuwen, I know plenty of people who don't implant until 9-12. So they don't get lines until 10 Dpo or more


----------



## Kuawen

I sure hope so. Just feeling a bit down because the OSOM tests are so sensitive, it's less likely to get a false negative on them. They have been known to pick up a pretty clear positive for someone with an HCG level of only 2 or 5, whereas a FRER I think picks up anything above 25. So not even having that much at 8DPO is pretty definitive.


----------



## LillyTame

Your bub has to implant to get ANY HCG, so if it doesn't implant till 9-11dpo, you wouldn't get anything on an OSOM. Still time! :hugs:

There is something called Early Pregnancy Factor that can be detected as early as 6hrs after conception! Wouldn't THAT be awesome! Yet, I'm sure it'd catch a LOT more chems. They don't make that test for the public though because of it's high count of false positives. I was looking this all up the other day, I was wondering if EPF could effect your body in a way that could be considered a symptom. I would say no, but you never know, some people are more sensitive to the chemicals and hormones in their bodies.


----------



## Kuawen

Yea I was a doof and forgot that HCG doesn't begin to rise until implantation happens. So I still have a sliver of hope. 

I'd never heard of the EPF until now, that's really fascinating! It does bring to light just how many conceptions end up being non-viable though. Makes me wonder about those cycles where I have a million symptoms but never even get a squinter.


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry about the bfn kuawen.
:bfn: Saturday here too. I don't know when I ovd but I do know we :sex: 2 weeks ago on Saturday so if we had've timed it right i'd have known about it by now I think. I'm now back on the 'not trying' wagon until I get my kidney issue sorted but i am still going to hang around to cheer you guys on. Fx for everyone!!


----------



## LillyTame

It would have been awesome to see you with a BFP, Nicki, but I'm glad you can get the kidney issue sorted out first :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

4 days late and negative again. :( I wish I hate been tracking my cycles.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, 4 days late! What is going on?! :nope: Are you feeling crampy at all?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I feel fine, yesterday I had a bit of creamy cm and I assumed af was here. If course not, besides frequently using the restroom I feel fine. But that's typical after the amount of pop and Arnold Palmer I had yesterday. :)


----------



## Kuawen

Sorry for the bfn's ladies. :hugs: I got another one this morning, but I've come to peace with it. I think what happened is that the clomid I took might have over stimulated me and maybe caused some cysts rather than a healthy egg; I am prone to them and have a lot of heaviness and backache right now. Either that or I O'd again on the closed side. But hey, I had a quick O and for once my temp isn't skydiving on 10DPO like it usually does, so it looks like my LP might be longer too. Hopefully with continued thyroid treatment I'll keep Oing as I should and eventually the right ovary has to give an egg, right? :thumbup: I'm bummed that I won't have a Christmas baby, let alone a baby in 2015, but praying fervently that getting my thyroid treated will still be the key. 

Thanks so much for supporting me this cycle through the bfn's.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: Ladies, we'll get there! :hugs:

I want to say if nothing else this has taught me patience but that is soooo not true!! lmao I'm so impatient right now! :rofl:


----------



## Kuawen

Amen!! I'm done being patient :brat: and it's beyond frustrating. But we'll get there eventually.


----------



## LillyTame

Kuawen, temp still up :thumbup: How are you feeling?

CG, no sign of AF? :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope no af here.


----------



## Kuawen

My back is killing me haha but otherwise still getting bfn's. So looking forward to April 20th and getting my meds switched to something (hopefully) more effective.


----------



## Cowgirl07

What are you switching to?


----------



## Kuawen

So far being on Levothyroxine has only made my hypoT symptoms worse, and I recently learned that those with MTHFR gene mutations sometimes have difficulty absorbing synthetic T4 and converting it to T3, so I'm going to ask my doctor to switch me to the natural hormone med Nature-throid or Armour. I'm really hopeful that might help me to feel better and improve my cycles.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope it helps!


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh! I'm ready for this cycle to be over lol I've made it to 8dpo and now the urge to POAS has begun. I was hoping my experience from last cycle would help curb my want to test and I think it _has_ helped, but now I'm getting antsy! I'll test if Laura misses AF and gets a pos :haha:


----------



## Kuawen

Yea I told myself I'd test if AF wasn't here by Saturday but now my temp is starting to slide down so I'm ready for the next cycle! If all goes well I may get a BFP just in time for Mother's Day [-o&lt;


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I noticed that stupid downward trend :growlmad::nope::hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

LillyTame said:


> Ugh! I'm ready for this cycle to be over lol I've made it to 8dpo and now the urge to POAS has begun. I was hoping my experience from last cycle would help curb my want to test and I think it _has_ helped, but now I'm getting antsy! I'll test if Laura misses AF and gets a pos :haha:

Ooh- you need to test now then!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Af is here!


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry, Cowgirl :hugs: So frustrating. 



Fezzle said:


> Ooh- you need to test now then!!!

:haha: I was going to IF my temp went up but it actually dropped! :shrug: I'm trying to stay positive, maybe I'm implanting today, my temp doesn't usually drop this early. It's usually 10-12dpo when it drops (on last months chart FF was a day behind where I thought I was and I was right, as usual :haha:). Guess we'll see :coffee:

My temp has actually stayed pretty low this cycle and I thought I had a really good OV, so that's surprising. I was expecting high temps.


----------



## Kuawen

KMFX'd for you, Lil! :hugs:

Sorry about the :witch:, CG, though I know you'd been waiting for her.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Preventing next month or two so no test date for me. As much as I would love a bfp, a long l.p. that just leads to af sucks.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: why 2 maybe?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wasn't sure how long the withdrawal date was, if it was 1 month or 35 days. But it's 4 weeks. So next month we will be back to not preventing.


----------



## LillyTame

Oooh ok :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Finally! A BFP for ME!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congratulations! This is so fabulous! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations lil! :wohoo: :hugs: wishing you a H&H 9 months to your Christmas baby bear!!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my gosh!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Elsa50501

Lilly! Yay! You are so kind and will be a wonderful mom :). Congrats on your bfp. You deserve this so much and I can't wait to follow your pregnancy journal :)


----------



## Nicki123

Doing cartwheels over here!!!! Love this news


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lilly, I love you so much girl - CONGRATS TO YOU!!! 


(FINALLY after YEARS of all your support for friggin' EVERYONE on BNB, no matter what your circumstances were at the time)


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ClandestineTX! That means a lot to me! :friends:


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies I've decided to stop in after months of being mia. I could cry seeing you finally got your bfp Lilly congrats :)

Elisha is now 8 1/2 months old & doing great he's as happy & healthy as a teething baby can be lol 

Hope all is well with everyone else & good luck <3 :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Jett! Hi! :hugs: I was just thinking about you, I came across an old post of yours! Thank you so much! I can't believe it finally happened without IUI :dohh: But I'm soooo very happy right now! I swear it helps me get through each day lol

Would love to see a pic of your little man!


----------



## Jett55

This is a pic of him on Easter. He now weighs 15Ilbs & is about 26 inches long :) he's still a little guy but def growing so much. Hopefully will get on my parenting journal & post a pic from all the months. I'm hoping I'll be able to get on more lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150405_213651.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LillyTame

Gosh, such a cutie! :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

AWW how cute


----------



## LillyTame

May is here! :happydance: any testers?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope for me


----------



## Kuawen

I plan to test in mid-May, though I won't have an exact date until I can confirm O [-o&lt;


----------



## LillyTame

CG, back to NTNP next month?

ok, kuawen, let me know!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep, af is due around the 15th or so. So I will start ntnp then.


----------



## MollyGrue

Hi, everyone! 

It's been some time, and I'm sitting here crying at my desk to see the joy in this thread. I know it hasn't been up and around in awhile, but the first post I saw was news of Lily's bfp, and I am thrilled!

We took some time off after everything, but it's been a little over a year since the second loss, and we're finally thinking about trying again. Some NTNP goodness to go around. We'll see how it goes. I just wanted to log in and see how everyone is doing!

I hope with all my heart that you are all well and snuggling with your bundles of joy!


----------



## Fezzle

Molly- good to see you! Good luck with TTC again!


----------



## kksy9b

Molly- wonderful to hear from you hun. I wish you all the best in your TTC journey :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi, Molly :flower: Thank you so much and it's great seeing you here. I hope this next try is easier on you and brings you a baby to hold in the end! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fezzle is another one of our LTTTC that finally got a sticky sticky bean! :cloud9: Fez, when was your BFP? I'd like to update the front for anyone else that stops in, if that's ok.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx Molly


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats ladies. I love stalking and seeing many of you doing so well. Good luck to those still on their journeys, may they bring you peace and happiness wherever their paths take you all. :)


----------



## Fezzle

No problem, Lilly- it was in July (the 10th I think if you need the day!)


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:*Congratulations to Cowgirl07, she got her very first BFP!*:happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lilly your blowing up my subscriptions :) 
Thank you


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so happy, I'm crying! :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations CG!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations CG! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations x


----------



## Elsa50501

Cowgirl07 said:
 

> Lilly your blowing up my subscriptions :)
> Thank you

Congrats Cowgirl07!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:*Congratulations to Kuawen! We all hope this is your take home rainbow! *:happydance:


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so much Lilly! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Tickers! Yaaaay! :wohoo:


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats on the BFP kuawen!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats again!!


----------

